# Freerider im Rheingau



## Sepprheingauner (30. September 2005)

Vielleicht können sich hier mal die (wenigen) Freerider im Rheingau (und von mir aus auch aus der Umgebung) melden. Ist irgenwie alles ziemlich verstreut im Rheingau, jeder fährt für sich. 

Kam gerade darauf, weil mir gestern in Raunenthal einer entgegen gekommen ist.

Also Leuts, evtl. kann man mal zusammen ne Runde drehen oder sonst was auf die Beine stellen.

Gruß Sepp


----------



## deimudder (10. Oktober 2005)

Moin. Ja da gebe ich dir recht. Da bei uns auch nicht viele Möglichkeiten vorhanden sind und in meinem Freundeskreis eher CC bis Enduro gefahren wird, fahr ich hauptsächlich mit diesen und spring mal rum. Aber so richtig Freeride wäre das nicht. Suche da auch mal Leute. Was hast du dir denn da näheres vorgestellt? Northshore-Action oder Singletrail-Surfen? Bin da relativ offen, da kann man immer ein bischen was lernen und sich gegenseitig pushen. Was ich so unter Freeride, etc. verstehe, kannst du in meiner Galerie sehen. Falls du Interesse hast, kannst du dich melden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze85 (10. Oktober 2005)

Na da mache ich doch mit.
Bin wzar kein Fullyfahrer, aber vielleicht nehmt ihr mich ja mit???


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Oktober 2005)

Jo, dann lasst uns mal eine Runde drehen. Hardtail-Fahrer sind logischerweise auch willkommen (ist der Rheingau so bekannt, dass man von Berlin hier her zieht?). 

Bin eigentlich offen für alles: Ob abends eine Runde durch Eltville oder Wiesbaden zu drehen, oder wegen mir am Wochenende eine Tour im Wald. 
Enduro- oder vor allem CC-Tour heisst für mich vor allem schnell von A nach B zu kommen, denke da verstehen wir uns aber. Hab' z.B.  auch gerne mal einen Klapp-Spaten im Rucksack. Singeltrails sehr gerne, North Shore natürlich auch (wenn vorhanden), Downhill, Sprünge usw...

Also, wenn ihr Bock habt kann's los gehen. Gruß


----------



## deimudder (11. Oktober 2005)

War gestern mit meiner Freundin unterwegs und mußte feststellen, daß meine Gabel z.Z. zickt.    Werd das gute Stück mal reinigen und mal schauen, wie es läuft. Evtl. muß mein Rad mal zum Service. Werd' mich melden, wenn ich kann. Evtl. am Wochenende. Aus welcher Ecke des Rheingaus kommt ihr? Meiner einer aus Eltville.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Oktober 2005)

Jo, sag Bescheid. Komme aus Walluf, sind ja von daher nur ein paar Meter. Wochenende werden ich auf jeden Fall fahren, wär cool wenn's bei Euch klappt. 

Gruß Sepp


----------



## deimudder (12. Oktober 2005)

Welche Strecken fahrt ihr so im Rheingau? Kenne nur die normalen Strecken. Kannte mal die paar Hühnerleitern bei der Hallgartner Zange. Sollen aber weg sein. Waren auch nicht so toll. Fasanarie in Wiesbaden geht auch ...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Oktober 2005)

Hab' auch schon davon gehört, leider nie gesehen. Zange ist schon ganz cool zum heizen. Gibt eigentlich zwei gute Wege runter.
Für kurze Touren so die Gegend Rauenthal, Schlangenbad, Georgenborn usw. Sind jetzt keine Downhill-Klopper dabei, aber man kann schon etwas Spass haben (wie gesagt: Klapp-Spaten). Sonntags fährt ein ESWE-Bus fast stündlich zum Schläfers Kopf. Der hat sogar einen Anhänger für bikes. Wenn man will kann man da runter schon gut Gas geben. Fasanerie liegt ja dann auf dem Weg  ...denke die sind auch alle bekannt.
Am besten quält man sich auf die Hohe Wurzel, hackt da runter und spult dann die paar Höhenmeter wieder auf den Schläfers Kopf hoch, dann gibt's doppelten Spass. Alles Weitere können wir ja mal beim fahren bequatschen...

Ich hab's schon dem Kollegen aus dem anderen Thema gemailt: Samstag wollen wir evtl. nach Boppard (kennste oder?), kannst gern mitkommen. Sonntag dann hier ne Runde drehen.
Was macht die Gabel?


----------



## deimudder (13. Oktober 2005)

Oha. Hört sich ja richtig gut an. Kann leider für dieses WE nichts versprechen, da mein Rad noch in der Inspektion ist. Denke, dass das leider dieses WE nichts wird. Sobald es geht, werd ich mich melden.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Oktober 2005)

Servus,

hast was verpasst am Wochenende. War sehr geil gewesen - bei bestem Wetter. Waren dann doch Samstag auf der Platte und Sonntag im Park.

Aber es ist ja bald wieder Wochenende! Da geht bestimmt auch was, meldet Euch einfach.


----------



## deimudder (18. Oktober 2005)

Hört sich ja gut an. Rad war Samstag Mittag fertig. Konnte ab 16 Uhr nur ne kleine Runde alleine drehen und Sonntag hatte ich keine Zeit. Ob es nächstes Wochende wird weiß ich noch nicht, da Freitag auf Familiegeburtstag und dann Trivial-Konzert  

In näherer Zeit stehen dann noch verschiedene Dinge an. Schreibt doch einfach ins Forum wann von wo und wie ihr fahrt, dann kann man eher kurzfristig dazustoßen. So ein Bike-Parkbesuch ist ja etwas planungsintensiver als nur mal so ne kleine Endurorunde drehen.

Habt ihr mal ein paar Bilder gemacht, damit man sich mal einen Eindruck von Boppard machen kann? Sah für mich auf den Bildern immer krasser aus als Winterberg. Weiß nicht evtl. hab ich da immer eine kleine Hemmschwelle geegenüber solchen Drobs und Gabs. Mag am liebsten Tables. Naja, ihr könnt mir ja was beibringen bzw. ein paar Tips geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Oktober 2005)

...soll nicht so aussehen als wären wir hier die totalen Pros - im Gegenteil. Normalfall ist eigentlich auch die Runde im Wald. Wobei wir in letzter Zeit etwas mehr "Blut geleckt" haben. Gegenseitig pushen passt schon besser als lernen. 

In Boppard ist eigentlich für jeden was dabei. Tables (bevorzuge ich dann auch eher), aber auch doubles; unterschiedliche drops, wallrides usw. Man kann aber auch einfach nur runter heizen. Ist auf jeden Fall machbar.

Video wurde gedreht  kommt noch!
Weil's so viel Spass gemacht hat wollen wir Sonntag nach Winterberg. Max (aus dem parallelen Forum) ist auch erst am Sonntag dazu gestossen (wohnt neu hier) und kommt auch mit - also schau auch mal! Wird geil!!   
Bin dann erstmal zwei Wochen im Urlaub...


----------



## deimudder (19. Oktober 2005)

Winterberg? Sehr geil, würd aber nur mit wenn das Wetter es mitmacht. Hab da schon bei Kälte und Regen im Lift mir den Arsch abgefroren. Warte auch noch auf meine Kettenführung. Wann und wie kommt ihr denn dahin? Evtl. würd ich kurzentschlossen mitfahren. Hätt schon mal wieder Bock. Ansonsten müssen wir bis nach deinem Urlaub mit dem gemeinsamen Fahren warten. Falls es nicht klappt, viel Spaß.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Oktober 2005)

Tja, das Wetter sieht ja echt nicht so geil aus... werden das dann auch spontan entscheiden. Ich war gerade am überlegen wie drei bikes und drei Leute in meinen Kombi passen - zu viert würden wir dann mit zwei Autos fahren. Bekommen wir schon hin, aber erst mal abwarten. 
Wir wär's denn ansonsten mit einer Alternativ-tour im Rheingau (hier ist das Wetter ja meistens besser)?! Bis denne
Sepp

PS.: Z.B. Zange, Hohe Wurzel oder SchläfersKopf.


----------



## deimudder (20. Oktober 2005)

Kommt drauf an. Wir haben auch schon 3 Bikes und Leute (inkl. Ausrüstung)gepackt. Also ich für meinen Teil muß da nichts vom Zaun brechen, da ich sowieso ein bischen feiern wollte an diesem WE. Aber auf so ne kleine spaßige Runde hätt ich schon Bock. Kann mich nicht so davon überzeugen als Alternative in die scheiß Muckibude zu gehen. Also kurz Mail an mich, wie und wann und wo ihr fahren wollt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Oktober 2005)

Moinsen,

der Sepp hat ja eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Morgen früh gehts so gegen kurz nach 10 mit dem ersten Bus ab Dürerplatz aufn Schläferskopf. Wenn Du Lust hast, stoß doch dazu.   

Grüße

max

PS Die neue DVD ist fertig Sepp! Und das Menü sieht 100mal besser aus. Und den "constant flux" habt ihr ja auch noch nicht gesehen...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Oktober 2005)

jup!

... und die Fasanerie liegt auch noch auf dem weg. Hab' schon Bock!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (24. Oktober 2005)

Sorry. Hab schwer an euch gedacht. Aber Samstag noch meine Kettenführung montiert und kurz getestet und schon meine Erkältung gemerkt.   Daher gestern einen Ruhigen gemacht.

Hoffe ich kann mal mit, da bei mir auch mein nebenberufliches Studium wieder anfängt und es wieder enger im Terminplan wird. Mal schauen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. November 2005)

Mosche!

Bin wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Was für eine fiese Umstellung, 25°C Unterschied...   
Ging etwas bike-mäßig oder hab' ich nix verpasst?! 
Können ja mal überlegen, ob am Wochenende ne kleine Tour drin wäre (je nach Wetter).
Gruß
S


----------



## deimudder (10. November 2005)

Gude. Ja schon krass. Ja Sonntag hätt ich Zeit für ne kleine Runde. Mußt nur mal sagen was du dir vorstellst und welche Ausrüstung nötig ist. Full Face und Protektoren oder langt CC Mütze.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. November 2005)

Moin,

könnten eine lockere Tour machen, kleine Runde durch den Wald. Dann würd' ich Schiebenschützer und meinen Int.-Helm anziehen (hab nur den).
Oder aber: wir shutteln mit dem ESWE Bus die Bikes hoch zum Schläfers Kopf und hacken dann gemütlich wieder runter - wie wär's damit? Macht echt Bock!


----------



## deimudder (14. November 2005)

Oh man. Sorry daß das wieder nix geworden ist. Konnte meine Mails nicht abrufen und hatte auch leider keine Zeit. War bestimmt gestern gut. Wir müssen uns endlich mal treffen. Am besten ist, wenn wir uns mal zusammentelefonieren, falls wir fahren wollen. So per Mail und übers Forum wird schwierig. Du hast mir ja mal deine Handy Nr. geschickt. Hast du auch meine bekommen? Hatte sie dir mal gemailt.

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. November 2005)

Hallo Tobi,

Die ESWE-Linie zum Schläferskopf fährt zur Zeit leider doch nicht mehr (sondern nur in der Sommerzeit). Sind dann mit dem ESWE Bus bis kurz unter den Kellerskopf und sind das letzte Stück hoch gefahren, um dann zurück in die Stadt zu hacken. Hat Bock gemacht, war auch echt geiles Wetter (für Deutschland). Herbstliches Driften sozusagen.

Vielleicht klappts ja mal am WE mit einer Tour, bin aber offen für alles. Deine Handynr. hab' ich nicht bekommen - schick' doch nochmal kurz durch.


-----

Wenn sonst noch jemand Interesse hat mit zu fahren: Gerne.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. November 2005)

Hi Sepp,

ich hab noch nen Kontakt hergestellt mit dem Jörg v. Criegern. Er ist auch am biken mit uns interessiert und hat wohl grad irgendwo eine Strecke fertig gestellt. Müssen wir unbedingt mal mit ihm antesten. Ich versuche mal für nächsten Sonntag oder Freitagnachmittag was klar zu machen. 

Abends gerne mal ne NightRide zusammen. Später Bus aufn Schläferskopf und dann im Lichter diverser Lampen wieder gen WI hacken. Letztes Mal war es echt geil. Hab sogar noch eine Wildschweinrotte angetroffen...  

PS Das viele Bergauf und der 1. arg stressige Ride (wo ich nur 1 Studne hatte um vom Kellerskopf wieder runter an den Dürerplatz zu kommen) haben in meinen Muskeln derbe Laktatspuren hinterlassen...


----------



## deimudder (15. November 2005)

Moin. So Sepp, hab dir ne Mail mit allen Daten geschickt. Hoffe ich werde mal Zeit finden. Z.Z. bin ich auf Hochzeit eingeladen, jeden Samstagvormittag Schule, Hatebreed Konzert im Schlachthof, Geburtstag, Freundin, etc. Wird schwierig das alles unter einen Hut zu bekommen. Ansonsten gerne wieder im Frühjahr. Melde dich einfach


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. November 2005)

Gude!
Danke für die mail, hab' die Nummer bekommen. Ich meld mich dann einfach mal bei Dir, wenn wir einer Runde fahren.
Sepp


----------



## raschaa (10. Dezember 2005)

gude allerseits,

hab den thread entdeckt und gedacht ich meld mich mal......bin zwar nit ausm rheingau aber viel in der umgebung unnerwegs, hausstrecke iss boppard.....wir sind ne truppe so 6 mann 15-41 jahre am ehesten fr/dh orientiert gern auch bisserl dj oder urban moshen, kommen aus der gegend nastätten.....2 von uns arbeiten in wi und sind auch mal auf der wurzel oder im krater unnerwegs, früher auch viel auf der zange (vorzugsweise im winter), gern auch mal ne enduro tour z.b. mühlbachtal (ca. 38km hin und zurück)

interessieren uns natürlich für strecken in der nähe die ein bisserl speed und jumpen bieten, haben selber nen kleinen "park" mit diversen jumps und north shores bis zum 3,5m hohen 6-8m weiten gap........(befindet sich in stetiger weiterentwicklung)

wir scheuen auch den schnee nit und mer könnt sich ja mal ggfs. auf der wurzel oder sonst wo treffen..........pics gibts bei mir nen paar auch von der zange wo die leitern noch ganz waren....

gruss

ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Dezember 2005)

Guude!

Sehr gerne  hört sich ja sehr geil an. 

Trifft sich auch perfekt - habe heute mit Tobi (deimudder) gemailt und mal nächsten Sonntag ins Auge gefasst. Wär cool wenn alle mal dabei wären. 

@Tobi: War perfekt heute, hast was verpasst. Sind zwar nur ein paar km gefahren (im Wald), haben dafür aber einen neuen kleinen kicker gebaut (mit 6-8m können wir noch nicht mithalten ;-) ) und sind ein bischen NorthShore gefahren. Nix wildes, macht aber Bock. 
Zum Thema Ausstattung: Hatte nur Knieschoner + Fullface-Helm an, Jacket kann aber nie schaden. Spaten und Säge sind immer von Vorteil, meiner hat heute leider den Geist aufgegeben. Haben übrigens alles gefilmt...

Wo wollen wir den fahren? Bin für alles offen...
Gruß


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Dezember 2005)

Tach auch,

Bock auf ne große gemeinsame Runde habe ich auf jeden Fall. Gute Idee. Aber können wir das bitte bitte am Samstag machen? Am Sonntag kann ich nämlich nicht.

Heute war es echt schön. Goldenes Licht, relativ guter Bodenzustand, trockene Northshores. Sehr angenehm. Diese Woche gehe ich erstmal nen Klappspaten kaufen. Habe schon das Videomaterial von heute gecaptured. Schneiden wird erst später möglich. Diese Woche habe ich viel zu tun.

Neue Bilder von Boppard und den Northshores hier vor Ort gibt es bei mir im Album: KLICK MICH.


----------



## deimudder (12. Dezember 2005)

Hab mir mal die Fotos angeschaut. Sieht ja recht geil aus. Mir wäre Samstag auch lieber, da ich gestern erfahren hab, dass wir am Sonntag nach Darmstadt zum Essen eingeladen sind.  Werde noch mal in meinem Bekanntenkreis ein bischen Werbung machen. Evtl. bekommen wir ja eine illustre Runde zusammen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Dezember 2005)

Samstag passt mir auch (fast besser). @ raschaa: Wie siehts da bei Euch aus?

Wollen wir nur hoffen, dass das Wetter wieder so geil wird! Vielleicht packen wirs ja mal vor dem Mittagessen?! Können ja auch was mitnehmen. 

Wo wollen wir hin?
Greeeetz


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Dezember 2005)

Hab seit Sonntagabend üble Knieschmerzen, vor allem rechts. Ohne Voltaren Dispers hätte ich vermutlich nicht geschlafen. Ich hoffe, daß sich die Knie bis SA wieder beruhigen. Sonst sitze ich nicht im Sattek, sondern beim Doc. Shice. 

Aber bin durchaus mal für Hohe Wurzel und vor allem endlich mal wieder nen Nightride. Ist allein nur halb so lustich. Geht euch mal Funzeln kaufen. Futter können wir ja einpacken.

Grüße,

Max


----------



## deimudder (13. Dezember 2005)

Super. Was haltet ihr von Samstag so 13 oder 14 Uhr. Bei der Witterung sollte man früher los. Hab leider auch noch keine gescheite Funsel. So lockeres Einfahren halt ich am sinnvollsten, da es doch zum Wochenende mit richtig Winter losgehen soll und wir so mal unsere Leistungslevels anschauen können. Macht ja keinen Spaß, wenn der eine warten muß und der andere nicht hinterherkommt (meiner einer). Würde mir auch mal gerne eure Shores angucken. Sieht interessant aus. Am besten wir telefonieren uns am Freitag mal genauer zusammen. 

Boah endlich mal ein Termin wo ich Zeit hab. Freu   

Bis Samstag. Ach und gute Besserung. Hats dich hingepackt, oder einfach so? Hatte vor Jahren auch übelste Probleme :kotz: Bin dann bei verschiedenen Ärzten gewesen. Diagnose: Korpelschwund in beiden Knien. Rechts (war am schlimmsten) unters Messer und nie wieder Probleme. Gut hab auch abgenommen, aber so wie ich das sehe bist du jetzt kein Brocken.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Dezember 2005)

Nein, hab mich nicht hingepackt. Hab auch das Problem mit Knorpelschwund. Bin 26 und hab ne Arthrose...    (siehe SuFu...) Kennst Du nen guten Orthopäden hier in Wiesbaden? (jaja, ich weiß, rhetorische Frage... lol, hab noch nie nen guten O gesehen).

Samstag, ALLERSPÄTESTENS 13.00h. Letzten Sonntag sind wir mal wieder viel zu spät gestartet und ich bin dann im Dunkeln zurück geeiert.


----------



## raschaa (13. Dezember 2005)

moin!

schad, jetzt am wochenend iss nit so dolle, aufgrund unseres "fortgeschrittenen alters" gibts diverse hindernisse (bei mir kinder wochenend, anner hat wochenenddienst, blablabla und so) aber wir kriegen des scho gebacke früher oder später.......ausserdem fürchte ich gibts ein richtiges sau wetter ab freitag. wo seid ihr fürgewöhnlich unterwegs bzw. wo sind denn eure "bauten"?

am end mal was spontanes in den kommenden ferien, hab ja vom sepp die handynr.

frohes fahren ersma

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Dezember 2005)

Schade, aber das wird sich noch finden.

Ortsangaben zu den Bauten werden wir hier im Forum verständlicherweise nicht machen. Come and see...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (14. Dezember 2005)

Moin. Also gut, hast du ja selber gesagt, ist immer so ne Sache. Meine Empfehlung ist Dr. Kaplan in der Friedrichstr. in Wiesbaden. Sehr gute OP und hat mich sogar persönlich nach der OP Abends angerufen und gefragt wie es mir geht. Der bringt sich schon ein. Der konnte sich auch nach Jahren an meine Fruendin erinnern, die er auch am Knie operiert hat (Snowboardunfall). Also zu empfehlen.  

Tjaja, das Wetter. Habe auch die Befürchtung, dass uns das einen ganz schönen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Aber Uhrzeit stimmt schon. Sollten spätestens um 13 los, sonst hocken wir im Dunkeln. Falls es zu eisig oder zuviel Schnee ist, können wir ja auch nur eine Endurorunde zum kennenlernen machen. Ist ja noch nicht aller Tage Abend. Bevor ich mir auf glatten Shores oder in völlig unbekanntem Gelände den Hals brech, schalt ich lieber einen Gang zurück. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Bin nicht so der Hasenfuß, aber vernünftiger geworden. Bin auf jeden aufgeregt und freu mich total. Bis Samstag.


----------



## trekkinger (14. Dezember 2005)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Come and see...


Werde ich vielleicht mal machen, auch wenn ich eher kein FR fahre. 
Würd' aber schon gerne wissen, was ich in meiner Umgebung so alles (soft) machen kann.


Greetz


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Dezember 2005)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht falsch verstehen. Bin nicht so der Hasenfuß, aber vernünftiger geworden. Bin auf jeden aufgeregt und freu mich total. Bis Samstag.


Keine Sorge, wir fahren zwar auch gerne schnell und technisch, aber wir haben unsere selbst gesetzten Grenzen. Der eine Northshore ist echt easy und der andere ist eher Nervensache...   

Wenn's Wetter extrem kacke ist (heftiger Regen) habe ich nicht so sehr Bock. Wenn's nur nieselt oder schneit bin ich dabei.

Danke für den Tip mitm Doc. Da werde ich mich wohl bald mal melden müssen.

@Trekkinger: Nur Mut, das geht alles.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Dezember 2005)

Moin Leutz,

hab' gerade mal den Wetterbericht gecheckt: Evtl. leichter Schneefall. 
- Geht doch ab oder? Denke auch, alles außer Dauer-Regen ist ok.

Leistungscheck fällt flach: Machen uns da gar keinen Stress irgendwie schnell von A nach B oder irgendwo nen Berg hoch zu kommen. Wir fahren einfach wie's kommt, so dass man labern kann. 

Zum Stichwort "Hasenfuß" - kann mich da nur anschließen. Kann mir auch nicht erlauben mir irgendwas zu brechen. Fahren aber eben so dass es Spass macht... Übrigens: Die Northshores sind jetzt bestens präpariert - da rutscht nix!

Hätte übrigens schon eine Idee in welche Ecke wir am SA fahren könnten. Können wir dann aber noch bequatschen.

raschaa: Ihr könnt' ja auch gerne immernoch spontan dazu kommen, nachkommen usw. Einfach anrufen. Fahren so zwischen Zange und Kellerskopf. Boppard waren wir auch gewesen, macht echt Bock!
Gruß


----------



## deimudder (17. Dezember 2005)

Gude Männers. War super heut'. Hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht. Bin grad noch am Upload und evtl. werd' ich heut nicht fertig. Hab' ein kleines Album angefangen. also schaut in meine Galerie. Bin ja mal auf die Vids gespannt.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Dezember 2005)

Gude!

Sau cool mit den Fotos  Korräscht!
Fand's auch geil heute, hat echt Bock gemacht. Hoffe es klappt noch mal zwischen den Jahren. 
Auf das Video bin ich ja auch mal (wieder) gespannt, vor allem auf die Baum-Perspektive!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Dezember 2005)

So Kinners,

nachdem ich extrem verfroren    (zumindest die Füße) angekommen war, gab es ersma ne heiße Badewanne. Die Wildsau sieht echt aus wie ein. Wild eingesaut eben. Hat ersma Quarantäne im Keller, bis sie wieder stubenrein ist... hähähä.   

Danach ersma nen Bierchen und Sportschau. D-Land ick liebe Dir!   Dann mal das neue Klavier ausprobiert (auweia ist der Boden schief bei uns). Dann Küche aufräumen und was Essbares produzieren.   

DANN werde ich mal das gefilmte Material sichten, schätze mal so gegen 21:00h. Eventuell (je nachdem wie mich meine Freundin morgen beansprucht), kann ich morgen ein "Rheingauner"-Vid zusammenschnipseln.

War echt nett heute! Shitwetter, aber man is ja nich aus Zuckä. Aber ich brauch mal wasserdichte Schuhe.   

Bis dahin...

PROST!  

PS GEILE FOTOS! Schade, daß ich bei dem einen "ausm Bild springe".


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Dezember 2005)

So die paar Foddos von mir habe ich eben hochgeladen. Film kommt später.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=9939


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Dezember 2005)

So hab grad nochmal mit Photoshop an den Bildern gebastelt. 

Ergebnisse:


----------



## RipItKaputt (18. Dezember 2005)

darf man fragen wo die location auf den bildern ist?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Dezember 2005)

RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> darf man fragen wo die location auf den bildern ist?


Klar darf man das. Aber diese Frage wird nicht im Forum beantwortet. Schick dem Sepp Rheingauner mal ne PM oder Email. Das entscheidet der nämlich.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Dezember 2005)

Hi Fans,

schade, dass ich Tobi nicht beim Absprung erwischt habe - war zu früh abgedrückt... nächstes mal.

Zum Thema Location: Können gerne mal (alle) zusammen hinfahren! Hier die Lage posten wär' ja bische doof, gell. Abgesehen davon auch nicht so einfach zu erklären... 
Zwischen den Jahren hätt' ich ja nochmal Bock...


----------



## deimudder (20. Dezember 2005)

Hach. Kann mich garnicht an den Fotos sattsehen.   

Grade die mit Photoshop überarbeiteten.  

Tja, nur dumm das ich nicht gescheit erwischt wurde, sondern nur bei meinem benah Absturz


----------



## RipItKaputt (20. Dezember 2005)

> Klar darf man das. Aber diese Frage wird nicht im Forum beantwortet.


Aber das ganze ist doch nicht illegal entstanden hm?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Dezember 2005)

RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ganze ist doch nicht illegal entstanden hm?


Warum interessiert Dich das so sehr?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Dezember 2005)

RipItKaputt schrieb:
			
		

> Aber das ganze ist doch nicht illegal entstanden hm?



 Hä hä, logo! Der Förster hat uns sogar das Holz im Wald zurecht gesägt. Der war echt locker drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Dezember 2005)

so leude,

bald geht's weiter hier... =) näxhste woche komme ich wieder nach WI!

PS wenn ihr ca. 3,5 mille zur verfügung hättet, würdet ihr euch davon ein neues race-bike aufbauen, oder es sparen und anlegen?     ich sach nur boxxer wc06, morewood izimu undsoweiterundsofort...


----------



## deimudder (30. Dezember 2005)

tja, da bin ich im Urlaub und dann hab ich bis Mitte April keine Zeit zum biken. :kotz: 

Würd die Kohle sparen und evtl. später noch was geileres holen. Aber das weist du am besten.

Tobi


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Dezember 2005)

Eieiei, da erzält der mir was er hätte keine Kohle für ein Auto...  Verwöhnter Balg!
Also erstmal ne Karre zulegen - 3.5 wird für ein Morewood mit Boxxer WC und gescheiten Parts eh bischen knapp oder willst Du die andere Mühle verkloppen?

@Tobi: Das wär' aber schad' wenn's bis April nix mehr wird!! 

War übrigens mit Niko die Tage mal unterwegs: Haben zwei fette Stellen für neue Drops entdeckt. Geiles Gebiet mit fetten Felsen usw... 

Bis dahin einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Dezember 2005)

hihi, gehe halt lieber biken als auto fahren. die wildsau wird auf keinen fall verkauft. aber ich kriege evtl ein gebrauchtes izimu dh für einen akzeptablen preis. wenn das klappt komme ich mit 3.500 sehr gut hin. muß ja nicht immer alles nagelneu sein. aber ich will halt etwas mehr federweg, andere geomtrie und andere anlenkung. die boxxer wird aber auf jeden fall kommen und auch nagelneu. zur not kommt die boxxer dann mit reduzierhülse in die wildsau. mal so , mal so... =)

euch schöne feiertage und rutscht gut! hier in HH hat es saumässig viel schnee. gestern nacht wunderschöner spaziergang mit schlittenfahren im fackelschein. danach schön musik gemcaht zu 5 leuten. sehr geil. bis denne!

achja und sobald ich wieder da bin, müßt ihr mir diese stelle zeigen!

PS auch schöne grüsse von jörg, der sich meldete!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Januar 2006)

*Prost Neujahr! *






Das Bike ist auf jeden Fall fett. Auf die Boxxer lass ich ja sowieso nix kommen...
so oder was??




wenn wir wirklich dieses Jahr auch ein paar Rennen fahren wollen kommt die Mühle ja ganz gelegen!
Je nach finanzieller Lage leg' ich mir auch noch was fettes zu...mal sehen. 
Denk trotzdem mal an ne Karre (muss ja auch nicht neu sein, gell).

Das Gelände wird Dir gefallen! Wie gesagt jede Menge Felsen und Möglichkeiten für drops usw. da ist wiedermal für jeden was dabei.
Wann genau bis'de wieder da?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Januar 2006)

Moinsen! Frohes Neues aus Hamburg!

Bin am 4. wieder in WI. Fahre über Düsseldorf und bring noch ne ganze Menge Kram mit. Das Bike soll so ähnlich sein. Aber ich nehme meine noch gut funzenden schwarzen Alutechlaufräder und der Rahmen wird keine Zebrastreifen haben. Aber onch ist nix endgültig entschieden. Das einzige was wirklich fest entschieden ist, ist die Anschaffung einer Boxxer wc06. Der Rest hängt davon ab, an welche Parts ich günstig herankomme.

Grüsse!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Januar 2006)

so, ******** auch, das izimu wird nix. den rahmen könnte ich easy finanzieren, aber leider reicht's mit ner boxxer WC06 nicht mehr für nen vernüntigen restaufbau. und da ich gestern die boxxer bestellt habe, gibt es kein zurück mehr... *grins* gabel könnte diese woche da sein, aber der bestellte vorbau und steuersatz von race face in WEISS (!) kommt leider erst ende januar.

 so long buddies!


----------



## raschaa (3. Januar 2006)

frohes neues allerseits!

wollte mal hören ob jemand morgen biken geht?? hätte lust mal was anderes als die sachen daheim zu befahrn.....vllt. hohe wurzel + krater oder wird der krater schlammig sein? fragen über fragen, ich wart mal ob sich einer meldet.........

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Januar 2006)

sorry, hab noch zu tun. morgen gerne. ansonsten vielleicht ein kleiner nightride? heute abend ginge schon. erfordert aber starke lampen... =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Januar 2006)

Oh man, Du Horst!


			
				trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> so, ******** auch, das izimu wird nix. den rahmen könnte ich easy finanzieren, aber leider reicht's mit ner boxxer WC06 nicht mehr für nen vernüntigen restaufbau.





			
				Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal ne Karre zulegen - 3.5 wird für ein Morewood mit Boxxer WC und gescheiten Parts eh bischen knapp oder willst Du die andere Mühle verkloppen?



...naja, ich sach' nix. Alter Farben Fetischist.

Aber jetzt zum wichtigen Teil:

Unter der Woche biken ist bei mir im Moment eher schwierig wegen der Arbeit. Außerdem hab' ich noch keine Lampe. Biken in der Stadt würd gehen, nur da müsst ihr mir dann mal ein bischen was beibringen!! 
Wie sieht's bei euch am Wochenende aus? Hohe Wurzel hät' ich schon mal wieder Bock. Liegt sicher noch Schnee im oberen Teil oder? Da wo's taut wirds dann eben schlammig, wär mir aber woscht.
Hoffe wir bekommen da was gebacken


----------



## raschaa (5. Januar 2006)

servus,

ja iss doch nix geworden mim fahrn, gestern..........ham stattdessen mal 40m neue northshore gebaut bei uns, war auch mal ne coole aktion. am sonntach wär denkbar soll wohl trocken bleiben bis dahin. an die zange hab ich auch schon gedacht, liegt da viel schnee? nightriden ist mit uns schlecht, ham alle keine lampen, investiere mein bissche geld dann doch in andere bike-parts ;-), ausserdem haben wir alle mit massivem teile verschleiss/defekte von unserer alpen tour letztes jahr noch zu kämpfen. was in so ner woche den ganzen tag bergab blasen kaputt geht ist echt teuer. alle bikes von uns mussten im hinterbau neu gelagert werden, radlager, bremsbeläge, steuersätze, sturzteile..........bei dem ein oder anderen kommts jetzt erst raus was alles noch gemacht werden muss.....wie auch immer würde am freitag/samstag nochma meldung machen oder du/ihr sagt an ob/wo was geht....

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Januar 2006)

sers,

also am sonntag wollte ich mir brettl unter die füße schnallen und am oberiberg (ch) pulver surfen. aber samstag bin ich gern dabei!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Januar 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> servus,
> 
> ja iss doch nix geworden mim fahrn, gestern..........ham stattdessen mal 40m neue northshore gebaut bei uns, war auch mal ne coole aktion. am sonntach wär denkbar soll wohl trocken bleiben bis dahin. an die zange hab ich auch schon gedacht, liegt da viel schnee? nightriden ist mit uns schlecht, ham alle keine lampen, investiere mein bissche geld dann doch in andere bike-parts ;-), ausserdem haben wir alle mit massivem teile verschleiss/defekte von unserer alpen tour letztes jahr noch zu kämpfen. was in so ner woche den ganzen tag bergab blasen kaputt geht ist echt teuer. alle bikes von uns mussten im hinterbau neu gelagert werden, radlager, bremsbeläge, steuersätze, sturzteile..........bei dem ein oder anderen kommts jetzt erst raus was alles noch gemacht werden muss.....wie auch immer würde am freitag/samstag nochma meldung machen oder du/ihr sagt an ob/wo was geht....
> 
> ra



jeee, wenn ich das les' bekomm ich voll Bock auf heizen und ns fahren!! 
Ich hab an beiden Tagen Zeit! Hohe Wurzel, Zange, Platte ... macht eigentlich alles Bock. Können auch bei Euch fahren. 
Gruß Sepp


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Januar 2006)

also, jörg und ich treffen uns morgen um punkt 12 am platz der deutschen einheit und nehmen dann die 22 zum kellerskopf (erbsenacker raus und dann kurbeln). danach weiter richtung platte und dann mal schauen. hab mir heute nen klappspaten gekauft... =)

was ist mit euch?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Januar 2006)

...ging leider nicht heute, musste nach Wohnungen schauen. Wie gesagt, morgen wär' ich dabei. Meldet euch mal wenn was geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2006)

war echt fett heute, aber ich die kamera zu hause gelassen. war heute als leichtgewicht unterwegs, wegen der langen strecke. wir sind nämlich auf die hohe wurzel hoch!!! da oben war noch fett schnee und eis und dickste nebelsuppe. aber die abfahrt hat sich gelohnt. unten war es trocken genug zum derbe heizen und oben mußte man halt ein bissl wegen eis aufpassen aber war an und für sich kein ding. 

danach sind wir noch an der fasanerie rumgesprungen. morgen bin ich inner schweiz skifoan. bis denne! 

grüße,
max


----------



## Horst Sochinski (8. Januar 2006)

So, Tach auch! Ich steig dann an der Stelle mal ein..! Waren (Sepp+ El Horst alias Santa Nikcruz alias Horst Sochinski...) heute mal in Darmstadt an der Rinne...mann, mann, da sieht man mal wieder wie "klein" man eigentlich ist! Leute, es gibt noch viel zu lernen!! So, das war mein Wort zum Sonntag...bis die Tage!

Schüß ihr Debbe!

Euer Horst.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Januar 2006)

niko?????????


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Januar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> niko?????????



tja, kaum zu glauben. Es ist es wirklich  Das das nochmal geklappt hat


----------



## Horst Sochinski (10. Januar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> niko?????????



würdest du bitte aufhören meine deckung auffliegen zu lassen!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Januar 2006)

Horst!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Januar 2006)

PS Skifahren am Sonntag war endgeil. Sehr kalt, aber keine einzige Wolke am Himmel und Tiefschnee satt. Aber ich mußte mich gestern erstmal erholen. Waren am Sonntag um 4.00 Uhr morgens losgefahren! Rückkehr nachts um eins. Am Montag tat mir jeder einzelne Muskel weh. Ich schwöre, selbst bei den Gebirgsjägern hatte ich nie so einen bösen Muskelkater... Aber es hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Januar 2006)

Nedd schlecht! Wie war's denn eigentlich auf der Hohen Wurzel? Ohne Eis und Schnee kannste da schon knackisch Gas geben, gell! 

Euer Häbbät.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Januar 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Nedd schlecht! Wie war's denn eigentlich auf der Hohen Wurzel? Ohne Eis und Schnee kannste da schon knackisch Gas geben, gell!
> 
> Euer Häbbät.


Ok, also Herbert und Horst, ja? Ihr seid wie ein altes Ehepaar. \o/

Wurzel is schick, das ging auch trotz Eis und Schnee schon fix ab. Verstehe nur nicht, warum du damals im herbst, als es so naß war dort nicht fahren wolltest. finde es nicht im geringsten gefährlich dort oben. da sind die felsentrails am schläferskopf glitschiger. 

PS J. hatte ein paar geile Vorschläge für die Felsen am Schläferskopf und hat dort auch schon letzte Saison was nettes geschaffen. da müssen wir im frühjahr unbedingt auch mal ran, wenn nicht schon früher. 

grüße!


----------



## deimudder (11. Januar 2006)

Moin und ein frohes... Wollte mich nur mal melden, damit ich nicht in der Versenkung verschwinde. Bin auch erst aus dem Winterurlaub zurück und noch platt. Es sieht leider wirklich so aus, dass ich bis April nicht großartig zum Biken oder Bauen komme. Werde mich aber melden, wenn ich wieder Zeit hab und werde hier mich auf dem Laufenden halten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Januar 2006)

Gefährlich, gefährlich...was ist schon gefährlich?!?  Ach ja, Mensch genau. Da hatte ich mir ja fast in die Hose geschissen 

Das mit dem S.kopf ist ja sowieso fest in Planung, allein schon wegen der ESWE Linie. Aber mehr per PM, gell. [Eigentlich finde ich die Steine da ja zu glitschig]

Übrigens: Gude Tobi, 
cool mal wieder was zu hören. Das Bauen kannste ja dann für April aufheben, aber ne kurze Runde biken wär' schon mal nett schlecht oder? Wenn ja ruf einfach an.


----------



## Horst Sochinski (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo ihr Debbe!

Da habt ihr mir nen guten Floh ins Ohr gesetzt: ich guck schon die ganze Zeit nach Morewood im Internet...wollte da ja im Februar mal direkt im Laden vorbeischauen, wenn ich schon mal in SA bin. Klitzekleiner Haken bei der Sache: Ist zwar schon irgendwie bei mir "in der Gegend da unten" (Zitat Max), ob ich aber mal eben über 1000 km nach Pietermaritzburg (Bundesstaat KwazuluNatal) fahren möchte, überleg ich mir noch mal!   Vielleicht, wenn ich gaanz viel Langeweile habe. 

Macht´s gut! Euer Onkel Horst.


----------



## Horst Sochinski (18. Januar 2006)

Wahnsinn...waren das noch zeiten als Günther Jauch noch diese anständige Frisur trug! Zu Gast bei ihm im aktuellen sport-studio damals: Die beste Mountainbikerin überhaupt: REGINA STIEFEL!  

ANGUCKEN:

http://www.break.com/index/tvfaceplant.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Januar 2006)

Regina ist ne geile. Morewood ist aber viel geiler.


----------



## trekkinger (18. Januar 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem S.kopf ist ja sowieso fest in Planung, allein schon wegen der ESWE Linie. Aber mehr per PM, gell. [Eigentlich finde ich die Steine da ja zu glitschig]










Kai - CCPussy


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Januar 2006)

Ei mir fahren da mit'm Bus ruff un' runner geht's mit'm Rad. 

In der Sommerzeit fährt eine ESWE Linie zum Schläferskopf - die nimmt ganz offiziell Räder mit. Biste dabei?


----------



## trekkinger (19. Januar 2006)

Das schaue ich mir gerne mal an. Habe aber auch nix dagegen, mit dem Rad hochzufahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Januar 2006)

Was geht eigentlich so am Wochenende? Sonntag sieht's nicht so schlecht aus mit dem Wetter! Bischen springen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Januar 2006)

Ich bin hier und am Sonntag fahrbereit. Sofern es nicht wieder aus Kübeln gießt. Hab keinen Bock auf 20kg im tiefen Schlamm hochpedalieren. Noch dazu bei Temperaturen um 0. Dreckswetter. Dann lieber Skifoan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Januar 2006)

Na war doch ganz nett heute. Etwas verkaterter Schädel - aber es hat sich ja dann doch gelohnt.


----------



## LtStoned (22. Januar 2006)

guden

Ich habe schon öfters von Northshores im Rheingau gehört...wo sind die genau und wie oft fahrt ihr da? Hätte ma Bock, da zu fahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Januar 2006)

Versuchen so einmal die Woche aufs bike zu kommen. Unter der Woche gehts so gut wie gar nicht (wegen der Arbeit), bleibt halt noch das Wochenende. Vielleicht klappts je nächsten Sonntag wieder (wird halt nur schweine kalt). Wenn du Interesse hast können wir gerne mal hinfahren. Wo wohnst'n?
Gruß
Sepp


----------



## LtStoned (22. Januar 2006)

ich wohne direkt in Wiesbaden. 
Nächstes WE wirds ziemlich kalt...ich glaube, ich warte noch n bisschen, bis es wärmer wird  (in der Sache bin ich ein Weichei - und das aus voller Überzeugung *g*)
Wenn du aber das nächste mal wieder fahren gehst, kannst du auch bei uns im Forum bescheid sagen...vielleicht kommen noch n paar Leute mit.

Wir haben nächsten So evtl. vor, die Skatehalle (www.rollbunker.com) für 4h zu mieten. Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr auch kommen...wird aber etwas kosten (25.- die Stunde...je mehr da sind, umso weniger kostets für den Einzelnen)

ich geb euch aber nochma bescheid, obs auch wirklich klappt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Januar 2006)

hmm, weiß nicht, ob ich mit der wildsau im rollbunker so gut aufgehoben bin. ist zwar allem anschein nach ne geile location, aber für meinen panzer der falsche ort. bräuchte noch nen dirt hardtail.


----------



## LtStoned (22. Januar 2006)

o.k., mit nem Hardtail haste schon mehr Vorteile in der Halle, als mit nem Fully 
aber mit nem "Panzer" kann man auch seinen Spaß im Skatepark haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Januar 2006)

Das mit dem Rollbunker ist ja echt ne geile Sache. Leider bin ich die absolute trial-Niete. Ich müsste mir da bei euch was abschauen bzw. ihr gebt mir ein paar Tipps. 
Die Idee ist auf jeden Fall fett - Sonntag hatte ich jetzt auch mal eingeplant zum biken. Wie viele Leute wären's denn?


----------



## LtStoned (23. Januar 2006)

Tipps geben wir dir gerne, jeder fängt mal klein an. 
Das ist jetzt die große Preisfrage, wieviele kommen. Müssen erstmal zusehen, dass wir die Halle auch am So bekommen (vielleicht mieten wir sie auch Sa Abend von 21- 00 Uhr) 
Sobald was feststeht, schreibe ich es sofort ins Forum.


----------



## deimudder (24. Januar 2006)

Moin Männers. Man o man der Sepp hat da ja was ganz großes ins Leben gerufen. Auf einmal sammeln sich die Leute . Leider werd ich bis zum 19.04. nicht richtig rauskommen oder evtl. nur spontan (wegen Zwischenprüfung) 

Melde mich dann mal. Ach übrigens Gruß an Aksel. War schon mit ihm und Thorsten Mahl in Winterberg. Evtl. kannst du dich dran erinnern. Ansonsten ride on


----------



## LtStoned (24. Januar 2006)

ja stimmt! Guden! 
Können ja wieder mal nach Winterberg fahren...aber dann bitte bei besserem Wetter


----------



## LtStoned (24. Januar 2006)

so! Hab die Halle für
*Samstag (28.01) von 21-00 Uhr* gemietet. 

Is zwar blöd, wegen weggehen und so, aber es macht trotzdem richtig Bock. Ham das letzte Woche schonma gemacht, ging ab. 

Ausserdem ist gegenüber von der Halle eine Ü25 Party, die sehr zu empfehlen ist. Musikmäßig ist da für (fast) jeden was dabei.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Januar 2006)

bei den temperaturen spring es sich draußen genauso hart wie drinnen aufm beton...   =)))

schätze, daß ich eher nicht dabei sein werde, da ich hier im moment sauviel zu tun habe und ich mit der wildsau bestimmt nicht dort fahre. vielleicht kann mir einer helfen irgendwo noch nen hardtail zu organisieren für den abend, dann würde ich es mir überlegen.


----------



## Horst Sochinski (24. Januar 2006)

muss mich leider klausurbedingt ebenfalls für das WE abmelden!  
das nächste mal wieder!  

schüß und viel spass!

P.S. wer nicht brav ist wird ins RENNRAD-FORUM abgeschoben! -ätsch-!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Januar 2006)

Nicht schlecht, da muss ich direkt mal meine Freundin fragen, ob ich am Samstag raus darf  --- wenn ich Zeit hab' schaue ich vorbei! Werde mal Chadli und Dave fragen, ob die auch Bock d'rauf haben.

Servus "Frühaufsteher" Tobi - 7Uhr16 kommt gut! Deine Zwischenprüfung können wir ja dann (alle) Ende April in Winterberg feiern, wie wär'n dess?!?

@Max: Ich hab' noch ein Hardtail -  - jetzt gibt's keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Januar 2006)

nen dirthardtail, daß was abkann? oder meinst du die alte krücke, mit der marco rumgedüst ist?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Januar 2006)

so leutz, anbei mal foddos vom letzten WE:

















hihihi, meine kamera ist so grottenschlecht. sieht aus, als sprängen da geister...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LtStoned (27. Januar 2006)

> sieht aus, als sprägne da geister...



schick die Bilder mal der BILD Redaktion....die nehmen dir bestimmt ab, dass das Geister sein sollen


----------



## deimudder (27. Januar 2006)

Moin Männers, hier ein paar Seriebilder vom Winter. Geile Location. Freu mich schon auf April, aber vorab Bilders





[/IMG]






[/IMG]


----------



## Betz (27. Januar 2006)

Die sehen aus als könnten Sie in einem James Bond Film mitspielen.


----------



## Flo17 (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
wohne jetzt seit nem halben Jahr in WI, fahre aber bisher immer noch am Wochenende nach Koblenz zum Biken, da ich in Wiesbaden noch nix außer Forstpiste gefunden habe. Plane für nächste Woche mein Bike mitzubringen und würd mich gern mal an euch dranhängen.
So wie es ausschaut könnte ich Samstag vormittag oder Sonntags.

Gruss Flo


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Januar 2006)

@deimudder: die Bilder sind echt geil geworden! sauber gemacht, danke.

@flo17: bist gerne eingeladen mitzukommen. schick mal deine handynr per pm oder email.

@alle: die skiexpress 50P fährt heute und morgen auf die platte!! infos hier: www.eswe-verkehr.de/scripts/clsAIWeb.php?cmd=News&news_id=30

das sollten wir unbedingt mal ausprobieren. legger snowbiken da oben. ich werde versuchen einen der frühen busse zu erwischen. vermutlich 10.00uhr! 

wer ist dabei?

PS Wer ist Betz?


----------



## LtStoned (28. Januar 2006)

will da auch fahren!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Januar 2006)

LtStoned schrieb:
			
		

> will da auch fahren!


wo jetzt? morgen skieexpress oder die "neubaustrecke"? das sind zwei verschiedene locations. die neubaustrecke selbst ist ok, auch bei dem wetter, nur dort hinzukommen (von wiesbaden aus), ist im moment echt anstrengend, wegen des vielen eises auf den wegen. dann lieber mitm bus morgen um 10 auffe pladde und dann snowdownhill. kenn da auch nochn paar gebaute sachen, könnte man mal checken, ob das noch steht.

handynr. per pm bei interesse. treffpunkt meistens unten am neroberg, wenn hochgekurbelt wird. morgen aber kurz vor 10 am dernschen gelände bussteig A linie 50P.


----------



## LtStoned (28. Januar 2006)

achso...ich meine die Northshores...aber auch erst irgendwann im Frühling. 
Morgen werd ich wohl nicht auf die Platte fahren....gehe nach Rollbunkersession heute Abend noch feiern....das wird wieder spät.....also nix mit Biken am So


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Januar 2006)

Moin moin. Sorry, bei mir hat's gestern doch nicht geklappt, wie war's denn? Wenn ihr Fotos von der Rollbunker session gemacht habt' kannste ja mal ein paar posten. 

Hallo Flo, 
es gibt schon echt viele Forstpisten rund um Wiesbaden, ab und an ist aber auch mal ein Singletrail oder was zum heizen dabei. Nichts spektakuläres, aber man kann Spaß haben. Auf was hast'n Bock? Mir würde es auch Sonntag ganz gut passen - es soll aber weiter so kalt bleiben...

@deimudder: Geil gemacht mit den Fotos - hab' jetzt auch die Lumix bekommen! Wärst Du auch nächstes WE wieder mal kurz dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Januar 2006)

sers leuts.

sorry sepp, hatte gehofft du siehst meine einträge und die email etwas früher. jörg und ich sind heute sehr zeitig um kurz vor 10 los und ich bin auch schon wieder zurück. war endgeil  heute. schnee satt, griffiger untergrund und nette sprünge. haben auch ein bissl gefilmt. hatte aber da oben keinen empfang, sonst hätte ich mal angerufen.

bis denne!

achja, der flo meinte nächstes wochenende wäre er wohl mal mit dabei. heute fahren die die lahntrails.


----------



## LtStoned (29. Januar 2006)

@Sepp : Die Session im Rollbunker war ganz geil, haben aber leider keine Fotos gemacht....am Mittwoch hat die Halle wieder offiziell für Biker von 18-21 Uhr geöffnet.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Januar 2006)

war fantastisches wetter heute! anbei fotos...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Januar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> sers leuts.
> 
> sorry sepp, hatte gehofft du siehst meine einträge und die email etwas früher. jörg und ich sind heute sehr zeitig um kurz vor 10 los und ich bin auch schon wieder zurück. war endgeil  heute. schnee satt, griffiger untergrund und nette sprünge. haben auch ein bissl gefilmt. hatte aber da oben keinen empfang, sonst hätte ich mal angerufen.
> 
> ...



Ich war heut selbst drann schuld. Ärger mich auch, dass ich mir nicht in den Arsch getreten habe. Irgendwie ein verlorenes Wochenende. Die Fotos machen's mir da nicht leichter... 
Naja, um so besser muss das nächste WE werden!! Wär fett wenn wir ein paar Leute zusammen bekommen und was nettes auf die Beine stellen. Bis dahin freu ich mich auf Vorschläge.


----------



## deimudder (30. Januar 2006)

Bock hätt ich schon. Je nachdem, wie weit ich mit meiner Lernerei bin. Ruft einfach mal kurz durch, ob, wann und wo ihr fahrt. So 2h müßt ich mal hinbekommen. Muß vorher aber mein Rad fitmachen. Seit wir das letztemal gefahren sind, kam ich noch nicht zum putzen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. Januar 2006)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> Seit wir das letztemal gefahren sind, kam ich noch nicht zum putzen.


Putzen?   Spar Dir das für nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Januar 2006)

Also, Tobi, ich klingel dann durch! Kannst' ja auch nicht ununterbrochen büffeln, da wirst Du uns noch zu schlau.

Übrigens Max: Versuch mal die Bilder etwas zu komprimieren, sind etwas groß, gell (viel scroll, viel lad' - nix gut).


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. Januar 2006)

hab heute die wildsau zum onkeldokter gebracht. kriegt jetzt die alten fauligen schwarzen hauer gezogen und frische schicke weisse rein.      

bilder zu groß? hassu kein dsl min jong? wenn ich in der vergangenheit thumbnails gepostet hab, funktioniert meist danach der link aufs eigentliche bild nicht. aber ich kann es ja mal wieder versuchen.  

mittwoch soll die sau fertig sein. ich bin mal gespannt. alex meinte planfräsen wäre nicht so einfach, da bräuchte er nochn spezielles werkzeug. zumal ich auch noch sehr neugierig bin, ob dat nu der richtige bremsadapter war...


----------



## Flo17 (31. Januar 2006)

Hi,

wollt mich dann auch nochmal melden, also Sonntag bin ich definitiv dabei. 
Zeitlich bin ich flexibel, egal bei welchem Wetter. So wie es auschaut solls sich ja halten. 

Bis dann
Gruss Flo


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Januar 2006)

klasse. hoffe sehr, daß es bei mir hinhaut, mit dem momentanen arbeitspensum habe ich noch ein paar arge nachtschichten vor mir diese woche.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo Flo, cool dass Du dabei bist. Bei mir klappts auch am Wochenende. 
Auf was habt ihr denn so Bock? Evtl. erstmal ne kleine Runde drehen und dann etwas springen?! Wir sollten auch dran denken, dass noch gut Schnee liegen wird - dauert eben alles etwas länger dann (zumindest bei mir).

Wer kommt eigentlich noch so mit? (raschaa, LtStoned??)


----------



## raschaa (2. Februar 2006)

moin!

jo, sonntach wär cool, wir kämen wahrscheinlich zu zwot. fragt sich was, wann, wo? meine kondition ist zzt nit die beste  also meter machen eher abschreckend..........aber wat mut dat mut ausserdem musss meine neue forke eingeweiht werden

greets

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Februar 2006)

geil, scheint ja richtig voll zu werden am WE! super. ich habe denn auch ne neue forke einzuweihen... =)))))))))) bin sehr für skiexpress, wenn er denn fährt. aber auch rumhüpfen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Februar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> geil, scheint ja richtig voll zu werden am WE! super. ich habe denn auch ne neue forke einzuweihen... =)))))))))) bin sehr für skiexpress, wenn er denn fährt. aber auch rumhüpfen!



Skiexpress würde heißen wir haben uns ein paar Meter hoch geschummelt (was zu begrüßen wäre). Aber Platte runter... naja. 
Vorschlag: Von da aus ist aber auch nicht mehr so ewig weit bis zur Hohen Wurzel. Können die dann runner schredden und dann nochmal bei mir in der Nähe etwas springen. Geht ja bis dahin mehr oder weniger nur bergab.

@raschaa: Korrekt dass ihr dabei seid!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Februar 2006)

also platte runter war hammergeil letztes WE. aber von mir aus können wir auch gern von da aus auf die wurzel kurbeln, wenn es sinn macht.


----------



## LtStoned (3. Februar 2006)

Ich habe Wind davon bekommen, dass bei der Platte ein paar Kicker oder so stehen sollen...hatte ich nur Halluzinationen, oder ist da was dran?...Wenn ja, wo ungefähr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (3. Februar 2006)

Gruß in die Runde, Männer...Bin morgen ab 11 schon mal unterwegs und kann dann auch nen aktuellen Schneebericht liefern...Gruß


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Februar 2006)

jörg, beantwortest du eigentlich auch mal emails? *grins* du fährst morgen schon? sonntag auch? wolltest du nicht in den norden? gib mal nen kurzen ton an... =)  hier wartet ne boxxerwc06 auf ihren ersten einsatz.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Februar 2006)

LtStoned schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe Wind davon bekommen, dass bei der Platte ein paar Kicker oder so stehen sollen...hatte ich nur Halluzinationen, oder ist da was dran?...Wenn ja, wo ungefähr?


naja, sind keine monsterkicker, aber es reicht um spaß zu haben.  wegbechreibung kriegste, wenn du am So mit auf die pladde kommst.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Februar 2006)

von mir aus können wir auch ALLE MORGEN FAHREN, denn ich hab ne erkältung im anflug, da fahre ich lieber, solange ich noch fit genug bin.


----------



## LtStoned (3. Februar 2006)

auf die Platte fahr ich schon....aber nicht am Sonntag  
dafür isses mir zu kalt  ...ausserdem hat mein Kona momentan keine Bremsen *g*...stimmt sogar


----------



## Flo17 (3. Februar 2006)

Also ich bin Sonntag auf jeden Fall dabei, werd mich per Handy vorher nochmal wegen Treffpunkt und Zeit abfragen melden. Da ich morgen nicht ins Netz kann und zum Biken reicht es morgen leider von der Zeit her auch nicht.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Februar 2006)

Servus.
Sonntag ist bei mir gebonckt! Uhrzeit? Treffpunkt Skiexpress?
Platte runter ist auch ganz lustig - aber die Hohe Wurzel find' ich jetzt um einiges besser. Hätten dann noch die Option zur "Neubau-Strecke" zu fahren. Ich schließ mich der Mehrheit an...

Morgen früh muss ich noch ein paar Sachen erledigen und noch ein Kona Stab von nem Kumpel reparieren. Wenn's funzt kommt er auch am Sonntag mit. 
Wenn ihr morgen auch fahrt klingelt mal durch!

Hab' schon so ein Bock!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2006)

wenn wir den skiexpress nehmen wollen, müssen wir früh genug da sein, also treffpunkt kurz vor 10 am dernschen gelände, weil der bus später zu voll ist für so viele räder. 

leider hat mich ne erkältung bös erwischt. hab nen dicken hals und gestern etwas fieber. aber ich pumpe mich grad mit drogen voll, damit ich morgen mitfahrn kann... =))))

so long!

@flo: du hast ja meine handynr. ich melde mich sonst auch heute noch mal im laufe des tages.

INFOS ZUM BUS HIER: http://www.eswe-verkehr.de/scripts/clsAIWeb.php?cmd=News&news_id=30


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2006)

Gude Mosche!
Früh aufstehen würde mir jetzt nix ausmachen. Ich werde mich dann heute abend zurück halten...
Aber wie gesagt: Bin da flexibel, wenn's bei anderen erst später klappt, fahren wir eben später. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. Februar 2006)

@Flo: Meine Nummer haste jetzt auch.

So! Wie mit den meisten schon telefonisch abgeklärt: 
Treffpunkt ca. halb 12 Uhr (+/-) oben auf der hohen Wurzel. 

Das gibt'n Feez!!!


----------



## raschaa (4. Februar 2006)

ok

wen auch immer es interessieren mag, paar pics von den neuen bauten an unserer super top secret   location............

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=10650

bis moie

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2006)

huiii, is ja ne menge holz. schön mitm fichtenmoped kleingesägt? *grins*

seid ihr den NS-gap schon mal gesprungen? sieht noch sehr frisch und vor allem recht böse aus. habt ihr irgendwo foddos mit action?


----------



## raschaa (4. Februar 2006)

jojo des moped iss unerlässlich beim NS-bau, früher alles mit der hand gesägt jetzt kann mer viel schneller bauen 

der gap iss gerade erst fertig geworden vor paar tagen, wetter is bisserl schlecht für die premiere, ausserdem muss ich mir des noch durch den kopf gehen lassen ob ich nicht zu alt bin für sowas, reizen tuts mich aber scho..........aber unser 15jährige nachwuchs star hats gezimmert also muss ers auch entjungfern.......

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Februar 2006)

tach männer. war mal echt sehr geil heute! hab schon ein paar aufnahmen gesichtet. sind sehr schöne sachen bei. bilder folgen, film dauert noch. 

bis denne!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Februar 2006)

Yeah! Man - war echt der Hammer heute  Foddos!! Foddos!!
Ich hab' jeztzt schon so ein Bock auf die kommenden Sessions


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Februar 2006)

also die neuen foddos gibs hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=9939

aber sind halt nicht so die rocker-bilder... =))) ist eben ne filmkamera. film dauert aber wie gesagt noch. 

bin schon gespannt auf ragnars fotos.


----------



## raschaa (5. Februar 2006)

guuude mädels!

fette Tour heut, hat wieder richtig laune aufs biken gemacht............jetzt klappern wir nach und nach noch die verschiedensten locations ab bis die parks wieder auf machen................ 

foddos in meiner galerie unter "Wurzel + Co", hab nur die besseren ausgewählt, licht verhältnisse waren doch recht tricky.....als teaser gibts des hier: 







bis bald

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Februar 2006)

geiles ding!!


----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2006)

neuer weltrekord im mtb jump 133feet 6inches (ca. 41m)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.nwmba.demon.co.uk/pages/rennie.html

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Februar 2006)

nichts ist älter als die zeitung von gestern... =))))))))))


----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2006)

ok, ich gibs zu ich bin "surf-junkie"..............

aber schaut euch dochma das an:

http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=61&page=4


hammer north shore!

ra


----------



## raschaa (6. Februar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> nichts ist älter als die zeitung von gestern... =))))))))))



mann eh, das häts du mir ja gestern erzählen können..............dann hät ich mich hier nit öffentlich blamieren müssen


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Februar 2006)

Geile Fotos, allesammt. Bei den Bildern von gestern sind ja auch ein paar richtig geile dabei! War aber auch sowas von cool.

Gestern hatte ich irgendwie was anderes zu tun als Zeitung zu lesen  für mich war's jetzt neu. 

Die Bilder aus nsmb sind wieder inspirierend. Wie ordentlich die bauen oder!? Hammer. Na ja, die Teile bekommen wohl auch keine rote Laterne - denke der Walter wird noch diese Woche abgerissen. Hatte aber einen würdigen Abschied...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Februar 2006)

das mit der zeitung ist doch nurn alter spruch. fakt ist, daß der rennie-sprung hier wie ein lauffeuer durch die foren ging. ich bin erstaunt, daß ihr das verpaßt habt. aber man muß sich eben auch mal andere threads ansehen, speziell im DDD-forum, um darauf zu stoßen.

die nsmb-fotos sind allerdings beeindruckend. aber mitm fichtenmoped arbeiten wäre mir am walter dann doch wieder zu laut. hier herrschen eben andere zustände. leider.

meinste wirklich der walter erlebt das nächste WE nicht mehr? wäre ja echtschade.


----------



## deimudder (7. Februar 2006)

Watt?? Der Walther kommt wech? Och schad'. Konnte den nur  2 mal fahren. Hatte mich schon so auf April gefreut und den nochmal zum üben und so fahren.  Ach übrigens geile Foddos. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (7. Februar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> das mit der zeitung ist doch nurn alter spruch. fakt ist, daß der rennie-sprung hier wie ein lauffeuer durch die foren ging. ich bin erstaunt, daß ihr das verpaßt habt. aber man muß sich eben auch mal andere threads ansehen, speziell im DDD-forum, um darauf zu stoßen.



  biste dir sicher???? es handelt sich nämlich nicht um den NATHAN Rennie, sondern JASON Rennie (nicht verwandt, verschwippt, verschwägert etc.) der Nathan hat seinen sprung in australien nämlich nicht gestanden, also kein rekord. der Jason hats bei sau wetter in Wales am letzten samstag 4.2. gemacht und gestanden................

ich gucke fast täglich die "neuen Beiträge" des forums und hatte nix gesehen....

@ ALL: was gehtn nächstes we, ich bin nämlich doch "ohne Kind" und hätte zeit was zu rocken! nächstes mal muss ich gucke, daß ich mehr bilder von den anderen mache, irgendwie sind die foddos eher von meinen kumpels + Max, zur not müsst ihr mich nötigen die cam auszupacken


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Februar 2006)

hey raschaa, poste doch ruhig auch die bilder von den kumpels, gute bilder sind immer willkommen. das eine war doch echt fett. 

und SORRY bei dem sprung meinte ich den rennie aus OZ... =) der war tierisch bejubelt worden. das in wales habe ich auch an dem tag erst gesehen... MEA CULPA!

was ich nextes WE mache weiß ich noch nicht. kann ich erst freitag entscheiden. können ja auch mal annen frankenstein fahren.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Februar 2006)

hier jibbets ab sofort daat neue filmchen!

http://rapidshare.de/files/12753383/maenner_im_schnee_final_divx5.AVI.html


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. Februar 2006)

Ach ja, geiles Vid Da fängt's schon wieder an zu kitzeln und zu jucken!
Bin nächstes WE wieder für alle Schandtaten zu haben.

Gude Tobi! Haste Fotos und Video gecheckt? Weißt ja, dass Du was verpasst hast... Bei einem Foto siehst Du die rote Laterne am Walter ob ich das durchsteh' wenn der weg ist... 
Naja, der nächste heißt "Waldemar"


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Februar 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, der nächste heißt "Waldemar"


hihi, oder auch "warte-mal"


----------



## raschaa (7. Februar 2006)

GeilGeilGeil 

alder fettes video! RESPEKT!

wir ham uns echt en keks gefreut, des erstemal das mer sich selbst auf video sieht............jednfalls coole action, gute mucke , netter schnitt.............sogar meine "kameramann" sequenzen waren ja verwendbar  

freue mich schon aufn nächsten gemeinsamen Ritt

grüsse vom kalte ländche

Ra, Manu, Steffen, Birk


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Februar 2006)

...wenn schon "wadde-mo".

Was isse'n eigentlich mit dem Flo? Noch gut heimgekommen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Februar 2006)

hey ragnar, freut mich, daß es euch allen gefallen hat. schick mir doch mal eure email-adressen per PM, dann kommt ihr in meinen MTB-treffen verteiler... =)


----------



## Flo17 (9. Februar 2006)

Hi,

war die ersten Tage der Woche ziemlich im Stress, so dass ich mich nicht mehr melden konnte. 
Fand es war ne super Tour vor allem die Holzbauten waren sehr geil. Heimfahrt hat auch gut geklappt. 
Dieses WE muss ich Samstag arbeiten, Sonntag muss ich nach Koblenz wenns klappt werde ich da ne kleine Runde drehen. 
Evtl. klappts die Woche am Samstag wieder, ansonsten gehts erst wieder im März. 

Gruss Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Februar 2006)

kein problem flo, war schön, daß du dabei warst, bist immer willkommen. meld dich einfach, wenn du mal wieder dabei bist.


----------



## raschaa (10. Februar 2006)

servus miteinand

des wetter iss ja wohl echt deprimierend, so richtig ins bike fieber komm ich fürs wochend nit. bin am überlegen ob ich bei mir noch weiter baue, motorsäge tanken und noch ne neue NS-line kreieren, damit es mehr auswahl gibt wenns wetter wieder trockener wird, würd ja gern was innovatives bauen so mit wippe2drop, step-up, step-down, oder so. kamelhöcker ala winterberg, wallride wär auch cool, aber viel action zu bauen.....wer ideen hat, ich lasse mich gerne inspirieren.

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Februar 2006)

hmmja, also das wetter ist echt ********. schnee, regen, matsch ohne ende, dann wieder eis. absolute kacke und nix für uphill. weiß auch nicht so recht... vielleicht mal ganz woanders hin? wie schaut's mit frankenstein oder boppard aus?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Februar 2006)

hab grad bei der ESWE angerufen, angeblich soll der skiexpress am WE wieder fahren, aber wie die bedingungen oben sind konnten sie mir nicht sagen...


----------



## raschaa (10. Februar 2006)

puuuuh, also frankenstein wird fett schnee haben so wie ich die gegend kenne, wenn des son pamp iss wie ich befürchte macht des nit wirklich spass, oder? ich neige dazu mich in geduld zu üben  und wenns mich packt vllt bisserl bauen bei mir. wies in boppard aussieht weiss ich nit, muss ich mal in die shoutbox schreiben.............

oops, war auf der seite und: - "Die Strecke ist ofiziell bis Anfang März gesperrt. Befahren verboten!" 

und 

"Fabio | 09.02.2006, 21:13
weil der ganze boden extrem aufgeweicht ist und so nur unnötig rillen in die ganze strecke kommen...das würde für uns heißen, dass im frühjahr erst einmal wieder viel repariert werden müsste. bis märz ist es ja auch nicht mehr so lange;-)"

die singletrails werden wahrscheinlich zu viel schnee haben weil fleckerts iss 530m hoch...........


hmmmmm, weiss au nit  

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Februar 2006)

tjaja, der aufgeweichte boden ist extrem kagge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Februar 2006)

Gude Männers,

habe gerade mit Travis gequatscht: 
Treffen uns Sonntag mittag und sind dann rund um die Zange unterwegs. Bischen was zum Springen werden wir da auch finden. Wer ist dabei?

Gruß an alle!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Februar 2006)

ok und wie kommen wir da hin?


----------



## Mexicansativa (10. Februar 2006)

Gude wie ist das eigentlich wenn ihr solche Holztrails baut?
Fragt ihr da den Förster oder baut ihr die einfach so?
Ich frage weil ich bei mir vieleicht auch so was bauen möchte.
Gruß Dennis


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Februar 2006)

es empfiehlt sich immer ein eigenes grundstück zu haben oder den betreffenden revierförster zu kennen... =))))))))))))))


----------



## raschaa (11. Februar 2006)

> (aus PN)
> Danke für die Antwort ich habe versucht den thread zu abonieren.
> Bin wohl zu blöd dafür wie mach ich das den ??
> Ach so ich fahre übrigens ein Harttail und bin auch nicht so der Monsterfahrer.
> ...



Hi Dennis, da du jetzt gepostet hast haste auch das thread abonniert, jedesmal wenns einen neuen beitrag gibt kriegste per email bescheid  

Hardtail ist schon ok......und bei den trails musste halt gucke was du dir zutraust und was nit.......relaxt einsteigen und nach und nach steigern, wer sich verletzt kann nit fahrn  



> Gude wie ist das eigentlich wenn ihr solche Holztrails baut?
> Fragt ihr da den Förster oder baut ihr die einfach so?
> Ich frage weil ich bei mir vieleicht auch so was bauen möchte.



tcha, das ist son thema.....es gilt abzuwägen ob mer schlafende hunde weckt und dann wissen die auch wer da baut, oder einfach "diskret" los baut und aufs beste hofft....hab schon diverse trails zerstört bekommen und seit ca. 1,5jahren jetzt ne location (teils privat-, teils gemeinde-wald) wo es bislang geduldet wird und mittlerweile wissen die entsprechenden leut (förster, Bürgermeister, etc.) natürlich auch wer das ist der da baut......



> Sepprheingauner
> 
> Gude Männers,
> habe gerade mit Travis gequatscht:
> ...



JO klingt gut, gibts schon uhrzeit und treffpunkt? auch wieder so halb 12-12? an der Zange wo der trail die strasse kreuzt? (muss mer dann nit wieder ganz hoch schiebe).

ra


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Februar 2006)

Gude!

Uhrzeit diesmal so gegen 13Uhr/halb zwo. Können uns ja am Ende vom Rebhang treffen, quasi am Waldrand und dann gemütlich die Straße hochkurbeln. Dauert nit lang. Die einzelnen Streckenabschnitte können wir ja immer mal hochschieben und wieder runter hacken. Ich nehm' auch mal ein Klappsp. mit...

Auf jeden Fall obercool wenn ihr kommt! Wer ist alles von euch mit am Start? 

@Dennis: Wenn de magst, klink' dich ein.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Februar 2006)

sers jungs, bin heute mehrfach mitm skiexpress auf die pladde. ist hammer viel scnee da oben. nur ganz unten war es etwas matschig, aber sont kaum. ist halt nicht so schnell zu fahren, weil der tiefe schnee einen stoppt, aber es macht einen riesenspaß. 

hab mit jörg gequatschtz, also im grunde wollen wir auch morgen an die zange, aber falls das aus logistischen gründen nicht hinhaut, fahre ich wieder hier skiexpresse... *grins*


----------



## Flo17 (12. Februar 2006)

Hey Max,

hab mir gestern abend auch mal das Video gezogen und angeschaut, Kompliment echt super.

Wünsch euch viel Spaß heute im Schnee. Bei uns gehts heute auf ne kleine Trailtour im Brexbachtal.

Bis demnächst 

Gruss Flo


----------



## raschaa (12. Februar 2006)

JO!  kommen zu zwot-dritt

bis nachher


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Februar 2006)

...hach, war wieder mal herrlich heute! Geiler Weg - Zange rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (12. Februar 2006)

jo, auf jeden........die quintessenz ist ja, sitzt mer aufm bike unds rollt.....ists einfach geil, ne?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Februar 2006)

hat mir auch spaß gemacht heut. schöner trail. aber ich hab nen übel dicken blauen fleck an rücken und oberschenkel - hab wohl doch was abgekriegt. aber egal - NO PAIN, NO GAIN! nextes mal steh ich die landung von dem double! motto: die schmerzen waren nicht umsonst, also jetzt erst recht!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Februar 2006)

BOCK?! 

http://www.saas-fee.ch/allalin-rennen/


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Februar 2006)

check this site out:

www.keirinberlin.de

der laden ist der hammer!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Februar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> check this site out:
> 
> www.keirinberlin.de
> 
> der laden ist der hammer!



Rennräder??? Naja....


----------



## Horst Sochinski (13. Februar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> check this site out:
> 
> www.keirinberlin.de
> 
> der laden ist der hammer!



Hörst Du bitte auf! Dafür gibt´s nen extra Forum...den Namen spreche ich nicht aus..! Tipp: gaaanz oben in der Linkleiste rechts (in roter Schrift) :kotz:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Februar 2006)

Jo Leute, zieht euch das rein:
http://bb.nsmb.com/showthread.php?t=46318
(weiter klicken bis zu den Fotos)

genauso geil:
http://www.imba.com/resources/trail_building/index.html

Sabber  

... ich glaube wir müssen doch mal mit den Knilchen von der Zange reden ...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Februar 2006)

was habt ihr denn gegen so geile fixies? sind keine normalen RRs. hmm, fehlt euch da vielleicht die perspektive übern tellerrand von DH?


----------



## raschaa (14. Februar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> check this site out:
> 
> www.keirinberlin.de
> 
> der laden ist der hammer!



also, auch wenns ma nit mtb's sind ists ne coole site....die idee mit cafe und gallery finde ich voll stylish, würd ich mir hier auch ma wünschen....kannste mit gleich gesinnten chillen, schnacken undn lecker käffche schlabbern......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Februar 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> also, auch wenns ma nit mtb's sind ists ne coole site....die idee mit cafe und gallery finde ich voll stylish, würd ich mir hier auch ma wünschen....kannste mit gleich gesinnten chillen, schnacken undn lecker käffche schlabbern......


genau, sehe ich auch so. vor allem den gemeinschaftlichen aspekt, so von wegen treffpunkt, musik, cafe und schnacken...


----------



## Horst Sochinski (14. Februar 2006)

genau! ihr kaffee-tanten! 
wir treffen uns nächstens auch lieber im cafe, oder?  ;-)


----------



## Mexicansativa (14. Februar 2006)

Gude Sepprheingauner meinst du die Hallgartener Zange?
Was gibt es denn da oben?
Ich kenne hier noch nicht so viele Location´s.
Gruß Mexican


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Februar 2006)

Mexicansativa schrieb:
			
		

> Gude Sepprheingauner meinst du die Hallgartener Zange?
> Was gibt es denn da oben?
> Ich kenne hier noch nicht so viele Location´s.
> Gruß Mexican



Gude,

ei wie gesagt, fahr doch einfach mal mit. Wir wohnen hier bekanntlich nicht in den Alpen und sicherlich eher in einem kleinerem Mittelgebirge, aber es geht schon ein bischen was. Auf jeden Fall hatten wir viel Spass an den letzen Wochenenden und das ist ja die Hauptsache, gell. 

Was stellst Du Dir so vor bzw. auf was hast Du Bock?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Februar 2006)

Horst Sochinski schrieb:
			
		

> genau! ihr kaffee-tanten!
> wir treffen uns nächstens auch lieber im cafe, oder?  ;-)


hey, wer hat dir erlaubt meine schwestern zu fotografieren! die armen dinger sollten eigentlich hinter schloss und riegel bleiben...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Februar 2006)

Es gibt wieder ein paar Fotos. Naja, eher nur von den Bikes... wann macht man auch schon Fotos wenn's spannend ist. 
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Februar 2006)

hihi, wir hätten unsere stürze an dem steilhang mal aufnehmen sollen.


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2006)

JO, des wärs gewesen.....ist ja auch ne technisch knifflige stelle


----------



## Mexicansativa (15. Februar 2006)

Ich Habe mir bei uns im Wald jetzt auch mal einen North Short Trail(ohne Trop) gebaut um das mal auszuprobieren.
Macht schon Bock ist aber leider nur ca 6-7 meter lang.
Eure sind ja glaube ich länger(nach so manchen bildern).
Ich würde schon mal gerne mit euch Biken habe aber dieses Wochenende keine Zeit(treffe mich schon mit nem kumpel wollen mal nen kleinen Kicker bauen).

MFG.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Februar 2006)

ganz kleiner tip: "shore" und "drop". aber zeig doch mal nen foto von deinem bau, würde mich mal interessieren. 

biken dieses WE wird sicher eh nicht so eine freude, so saumässig wie das grad regnet.


----------



## Horst Sochinski (15. Februar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ganz kleiner tip: "shore" und "drop". aber zeig doch mal nen foto von deinem bau, würde mich mal interessieren.
> 
> biken dieses WE wird sicher eh nicht so eine freude, so saumässig wie das grad regnet.



hab ebenfalls nen hinweis "Tipp" und nicht tip (=Trinkgeld)!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Februar 2006)

IF tip == trinkgeld 
THEN cout >>"just my 2 cents"

=)

PS als FAZ-leser gehöre ich den anhängern der alten rechtschreibung an. als internetz-doofus kann ich nicht mehr zwischen klein- u. großschreibung unterscheiden.


----------



## Slaggy (16. Februar 2006)

huhu! beim kaffeeklatsch wär ich dabei <grins>
 ich glaube ich komm im april mal rum schau mir das ganze mal an  
grüssle,
slaggy


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Februar 2006)

Ok Ok  North Shore und Drop.


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Februar 2006)

Wie kann ich den ein Foto hier einstellen?
Wenn ich auf Grafik einfügen gehe steht da ich soll den URL eingeben.
Wie, wo, was, muß ich machen???


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Februar 2006)

Ich habe mal ein Fotoalbum angelegt habe aber nur ein Foto von meinem Bauwerk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2006)

einfach die URL für das Bild in das Textfenster pasten (mittels copy & paste). dann das ganze mit IMG-tags umgeben:

z.B.

*




*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2006)

sieht doch ganz nett aus deine konstruktion. jetz noch nen absprung reinbauen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Februar 2006)

Servus, 

ist ganz schön viel Arbeit sowas, gell?!

Zum Thema Bilder reinsetzen: Bild anklicken (rechte Taste), dann "Grafikadresse kopieren", dann in die Nachricht einfügen und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dahinter setzen. Kannst aber auch oben auf die gelbe Schaltfläche tippen...

Bin die ganze Zeit am rätzeln wo das Teil steht... (besser nicht die Lage etc. hier posten). Kannst ja Sonntag mal mit uns durch die Wälder ziehen, meld Dich einfach.
Gruß Sepp

@slaggy: Frauen sind natürlich auch willkommen. Der Kaffee-Klatsch ist im April aber hoffentlich vorbei - gehen dann doch lieber biken.


----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Februar 2006)

Den Sprung baue ich morgen stelle dan die Bilder mal ein .


----------



## Slaggy (17. Februar 2006)

Alles klar  Bin lernbegeistert... Der Tobi wollt mich eh mal mitnehmen und im April hab ich auch Zeit


----------



## raschaa (17. Februar 2006)

moinsen mädels (und Jungs  jetzt wo slaggy uns "beobachtet" muss ich ja obbacht geben sonst denkt noch irgendwer wir wären alles tunten..........)

melde mich hiermit zurück.......war ma 3 tage auf fortbildung....jetzt bin ich fett gebildet sach ich euch.....biken wird jetzt am we nix bin voll verplant, denk ich werd ma nen nachmittag hier noch bauen, muss noch die landung vom skinny drop shapen und vielleicht noch en bisserl des fichtenmopedle brummen lassen um material für das nächste bauvorhaben zu präparieren.....wollen euch ja was bieten können wenn ihr ma auf besuch kommt......

@Slaggy........





> "Du mußt 2mal auf X drücken, damit du pedallierst..."


 du sollst doch nit soviel downhill domination spielen


----------



## Slaggy (17. Februar 2006)

@ raschaa: ich weiss, aber es macht verdammt noch mal süchtig <g>


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Februar 2006)

gibt DH domination eigentlich auch fürn PC?

war heute mit jörg unterwegs haben ein paar neue sachen ausgekundschaftet. more info to follow... kann aber morgen nicht und vermutlich sonntag auch nicht. hab einfach zu viel zu tun im moment.


----------



## Slaggy (17. Februar 2006)

nee, ich glaube nicht... aber haste ne ps2? dann leih ichs dir mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute, 
waren heute im Wald unterwegs und haben uns mal die ABM Maßnahmen vom Förster angeschaut. Ist echt eine Sauerei was die da veranstalten, da wird alles kurz und klein gemetzelt, in kleine Stücke zersägt und dann erstmal liegen gelassen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die mit Ihren Aktionen noch Geld verdienen. Naja, der Wald ist auf jeden Fall kaum noch wieder zu erkennen. Als Biker biste dann der Arsch wenn Du mal zu hart bremst oder einen Ast abbrichst 
Trotzdem war auch nicht alles schlecht, wir haben ein paar neue und alte Loactions (wieder)entdeckt und werden da bald mal was anpacken.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Februar 2006)

Mexicansativa schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sprung baue ich morgen stelle dan die Bilder mal ein .



Übrigens: Lass Dich nicht erwischen! 
Viel Spaß


----------



## Slaggy (19. Februar 2006)

Mhh, die Förster waren mir schon immer Suspekt... 
War mitm Tobi mal nen Stündchen cruisen  , zu mehr is ja leider keine Zeit


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2006)

sag sepp, steht der walter noch? haste foddos gemacht heut?


----------



## raschaa (20. Februar 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

wen es interessiert: hab ne auswahl foddos vom letztjährigen Portes Du Soleil urlaub in die gallerie gepackt

ra


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2006)

Geilo - ich muss da auch hin! Die Sache halten wir mal fest, gelle. 

Nach dem Walter habe nicht gesehen, ich kann's mir aber vorstellen. Wie dem auch sei, alles weitere haben wir schon mal besprochen (und werden dem dann auch bald Taten folgen lassen). 

Wie war's denn bei euch, raschaa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Februar 2006)

also nachdem ich einige threads zum thema urlaub und les gets gesichtet habe, ist es glaube ich am besten nach morzine zu fahren. die lage soll optimal als ausgangsort für alle touren in dem gebiet sein. was meint ihr? bin auf jeden fall dabei im sommer!!! habe vom 15.7. bis 15.8. urlaub, da geht ja wohl was!!

grüße,

max


----------



## Mexicansativa (20. Februar 2006)

So ich habe es endlich geschaffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft meine neuen Fotos hochzuladen.
Ich hab`s das ganze Wochenende probiert und erst heute kapiert das die Fotos zu groooooooooooooß waren.



Gruß Dennis.


----------



## Slaggy (21. Februar 2006)

Mhh... offensichtlich sind viele Skigebiete auch gut zum biken


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Februar 2006)

ist ja totenstille hier! sepp wo bleiben die foddos vom letzten WE? 

ich fahr am näxten WE nach kölle und geh feiern!


----------



## Flo17 (22. Februar 2006)

Servus,

wollt mich auch noch mal melden, bin zur Zeit auf Lehrgang in Berlin.
War Sonntag noch auf ner kurzen Runde durch den Wald. Bin bei den Bauten vorbei, bis jetzt ist nur der Kicker im Arsch. Forstarbeiten scheinen aber noch nicht abgeschlossen zu sein. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht.

Komme Ende nächster Woche zurück nach WI, fahre dann entweder in die Pfalz& Bad Wildbad oder wir biken in Koblenz. Wenn einer Lust hat mit zu fahren einfach melden.

Gruss Flo


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Februar 2006)

Jo Gude,

letztes WE ist ja nichts passiert - außer einem kleinem Waldspaziergang. Von daher gibt's auch keine Fotos. Immer diese Sensationsgier, tststs, schlimm. 
War gestern und heute in Hamburg und hatte keine Zeit mich mal zu melden bzw. zu posten. 
Übrigens: Was wir jetzt in Angriff nehmen wollen ist die Suche nach einem Platz in der Umgebung, an dem wir ein paar Dirts schaufeln können. Dazu müssen wir noch einige Sachen vorbereiten, es soll ja den Behörden klar gemacht werden, um was es sich handelt, wie sowas aussieht usw. 
Es gibt sicher genug Leute in der Umgebung die an sowas Interesse hätten - sicher mehr als sich auf den "Skateparks" tummeln. Naja, aber bis dahin ist es noch ein langer Weg, manche Mühlen laufen ja bekanntlich langsam...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Februar 2006)

@flo: also bad wildbad hätte ich auch ma lbock drauf, weiß aber noch nicht, wie ich arbeitsmässig drauf bin am nächsten WE

@sepp: wer wir? und wo? also ne legale dirtstrecke? wirst du jetzt schlickjumper oder wie? kaufste dir noch nen dirtbike?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Februar 2006)

PS: finde es wird mal zeit sich von der göttin entjungfern zu lassen. einer unserer nächsten trips sollte mal den frankenstein zum ziel haben.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Februar 2006)

Die Wette gilt - nie und nimmer springst Du da rüber. 
Hast Du Verdünnung gegurgelt oder was??


----------



## raschaa (22. Februar 2006)

was heisst hier totenstille?? während ihr jungs euch hier im forum die eier schaukelt, haben manu und ich ne weitere NS-line angefangen. sind jetzt in 2m höhe dann kommt ne dicke wippe die nur so auf 45° runnerklappt und es aufn skinny weitergehen soll........der rest wird sich dann ergeben beim bauen......und... riecht ihr schon des gemisch meiner kettensäge?? 

jetz am we bin ich mit meinem kurzen beschäftigt, werd wohl am samstag schon noch bisserl bauen, wer lust hat vorbei zu schauen und am end nen nagel einzudreschen kann sich ja ma melde....

wer höher dropt, fällt länger

ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (22. Februar 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wette gilt - nie und nimmer springst Du da rüber.
> Hast Du Verdünnung gegurgelt oder was??



er kann ja mal unsern roadgap testen, habs gestern nochma "abgemessen" sind wohl doch mehr 4m hoch 7m weit


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du Verdünnung gegurgelt oder was??


Ist das jetzt die Rheingauer Variante von "Hast wohl Lack gesoffen"??! 

"sich von der Göttin entjungfern lassen" naaa? worauf spielt das wohl an? AHA! genau: eine Abreibung bekommen. man wird sehen. 

on vera, mes amis!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> er kann ja mal unsern roadgap testen, habs gestern nochma "abgemessen" sind wohl doch mehr 4m hoch 7m weit


krankenhaus riskiere ich erst NACHDEM ich skilaufen war!  aber dann gerne! vorher aber nochmal zum üben nach boppard!


----------



## Slaggy (23. Februar 2006)

... und bitte immer schön Fotos machen bzw. machen lassen!!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Februar 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> "sich von der Göttin entjungfern lassen" naaa? worauf spielt das wohl an? AHA! genau: eine Abreibung bekommen. man wird sehen.



Klasse Aussage. Kannst ja mal naggisch durch die Kaiserstrasse laufen, da bekommste auch ne Abreibung.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich finde solche Aussagen einfach nur peinlich - da denkt gleich jeder hier sind nur Pros unterwegs... Okay, jeder wie er meint. 
Ich backe dann erstmal kleine Brötchen. An der Rinne gibts genug krasse Sachen die noch nicht mal einen Namen haben. Das recht mir erstmal. 
Aber Du kannst ja mal die Jungs aus Meenz/Ingelheim oder Darmstadt oder FFM fragen, die stylen da ganz lässig rüber.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Februar 2006)

Gude Raschaa!

Danke für Deine (PM) Erinnerungsmail  hast ja recht. Nidd so viel Internet, mehr Wald. 
Dess mit der Wippe wird ja mal der Hammer Samstag bin ich am Wohnung anschauen, Sonntag am Einziehen. Ich sach' ma Bescheid ob's Samstag mal kurz klappt!

P.S.: Gude Flo! Is Bad Wildbad schon offen oder watt?!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde solche Aussagen einfach nur peinlich - da denkt gleich jeder hier sind nur Pros unterwegs... Okay, jeder wie er meint.


Sepp? Was geht'n? Was soll der aggressive Ton? Kann ich ja nix dafür, wenn Du immer noch nicht meine Aussage kapierst?!  Es war ein Understatement und keine Angeberei! Denkst Du im Ernst, daß ich mich ohne Übung mal eben über die Göttin schmeisse? 



			
				Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Ich backe dann erstmal kleine Brötchen.


Wissen wir ja. Nur nix anbrennen lassen, gell?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Februar 2006)

Nun ja, Bemerkung wie 





			
				trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> man wird sehen.


 oder 





			
				trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> krankenhaus riskiere ich erst NACHDEM ich skilaufen war!  aber dann gerne!


 in Verbindung mit Deiner Signatur lassen - für Leute die Dich nicht kennen - doch keinen Zweifel daran, dass Du diesbzgl. Ambitionen hast. 
Das ist nur mein Blickwinkel und hat nichts mit agressivem Tonfall zu tun (den gibts im Internet nidd). Aber nochmal: Jeder nach seiner Facon. Bist ja alt genug, ne. Außerdem soll das nicht irgendwie bösartig rüberkommen, betrachte es einfach als Anmerkung. 
Vielleicht biste ja auch locker druff und ziehst ohne zu zucken rüber: Dann fetten Respekt!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2006)

selbst wenn ich nicht ohne zu zucken rüber ziehen sollte, versuchen werde ich es. und die vergangenheit hat doch wohl gezeigt, daß ich keine zögernde muschi bin. hab schon vor darauf hin zu arbeiten. aber sowas erfordert viel übung und vorbereitung. beides habe ich im moment nicht zur genüge. 

no offense taken,

max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slaggy (23. Februar 2006)

ach jungs <g> ;-)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Februar 2006)

Alles klaro, denn ma Prost.

Und nicht vergessen: 
Los pamplonas della gatcha


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Alles klaro, denn ma Prost.


Woher weißt Du, daß hier grad ein frisches Bier neben mir steht?  



			
				Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht vergessen:
> Los pamplonas della gatcha


was'n das?

PS zum entspannen: www.kurtmovie.com gotta love the fins!


----------



## Mexicansativa (23. Februar 2006)

Gude Raschaa baust du am Montag auch?
Da würde ich mal vorbeischauen wenn es nicht zu weit von Rüdesheim weg ist.
Da könnte ich nämlich mal kucken ob ich mir zutraue deine Bauten zu fahren.
2m sind für mich ja riesig.
Gruß Dennis.


----------



## deimudder (24. Februar 2006)

Hier schön geschmeidisch Jungs. Nitt streiten solange ich nitt da bin! Aber ich seh' ihr seit fleissig am üben. Hoffentlich kann ich halbwegs im Aprill mithalten! Hab immer mehr das Gefühl, dass ich immer schlechter als besser werde. Bezüglich des Geländes zum Dirts bauen oder ähnliches ist mir was eingefallen. Mein Ex-Physiklehrer und meines Bruders Physikmentor (diesesJugendforschtgewinnendeElektronikgenie) hat so weit ich weiß ein großes frei stehendes Gelände in Eltville. Peter Bingel - Sepp müsstest du kennen. Mal nachfragen. Hatte mit meinem Bruder zusammen schonmal so Hirngespinnste...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Februar 2006)

Gude Ragna,
falls Du das Foto nicht finden solltest, hier isses:





Absolut fett, sau geil!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Februar 2006)

huihuihuihuihuiiiiiii geil! wie schnell sollte man beim absprunge etwa sein? wäre blöd in die landeaufbauten zu knallen. kannst du mal ein foto von der top-down perspektive machen? so der blick in den abgrund eben? danke ra!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Februar 2006)

www.vongoetz.org/public/movies/BirkGap_divx5.AVI


----------



## raschaa (25. Februar 2006)

Danke Max!

für die anderen: des iss en kurzes 320x240 vid wo ich die anfahrt abgelaufen bin bis zur kante, leider alles schnee bedeckt und wenig kontrast, aber....naja mer sieht was.

der birk berichtet es sei ein "no-brainer"  3-4 mal reintreten (5-6 gang), rollen lassen, locker über die kante, festhalten...softe landung.

hut ab an birk!! scheint sehr gut dimensioniert zu sein...er hat beim ersten sprung direkt die mitte der landezone getroffen und wohl schon über 15 mal gesprungen (und gestylt)

jetzt müsse mir uns überwinden......

an die Lokals: müsse uns überlegen wie wir die ganzen anfragen nach wo isses handhaben....kein bock auf drop touris und den am end damit verbundenen stress....

ra


----------



## Red_Baron666 (25. Februar 2006)

Gude Männer,
war letztes WE in Boppard - und bin jetzt etwas infiziert, wie sieht es mit nächstes WE aus - jemand Lust nochmal hinzufahren? Und was ist eigentlich mit morgen?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (26. Februar 2006)

Öeu! Der Travis hat sich angemeldet 

Bin heute den ganzen Tag noch voll verstrahlt rumgelaufen (Fastnachtskoma) und musste dabei Möbel für die neue Wohnung schleppen. Sind aber ganz gut voran gekommen, denke nächstes WE hab ich mal einen Tag Zeit. 
Wenn's Wetter passt würde ich gerne irgendwas machen wo man springen kann. Jetzt aber nicht gleich die hardcore Sachen, gell!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Februar 2006)

biken  am karnevalssonntag? junge junge... mein blutalkohol ist noch so hoch, daß alles in reichweite meines atems automatisch desinfiziert wird.... 

war echt geil gestern in kölle! 

nächstes WE boppard hätte ich schwer bock drauf, hängt aber von meiner auslastung hier ab.


----------



## Flo17 (27. Februar 2006)

Hi wünsch euch viel Spass bei Karneval feiern.

So wie es ausschaut bin ich nächste Woche in Koblenz, könnten uns Sonntag vielleicht in Boppard treffen.

Bis dann Gruss Flo


----------



## deimudder (28. Februar 2006)

Moin. Hoffe ihr hattet ein schönes feucht fröhliches WE. Meins war kacke. Wollte eigentlich lernen, aber dann meinte meine Freundin mir mitzuteilen, dass sie doch nachgedacht hat und sie nicht mehr so empfindet, dass man eine Beziehung fortführen könnte:kotz:   Also hab ich erstmal ganz schön ******* da gehockt und mir Sonntag die Birne wegsoffen und gestern ganzschön in den Seilen gehongen. Brauche jetzt dringend abwechslung. daher will ich auch unbedingt am WE mal biken. natürlich nur, wenn es das wetter zuläßt. Ich hör auch schon auf hier rumzuheulen, da es dafür einen anderen thread gibt (indem hatte sie sich auch rumgedrückt). Vielleicht hatte sie daaher die idee dafür? Naja, wollte mich einfach nur melden, damit ihr mich nicht vergesst. vielleicht kann man ja auch mal was neben dem biken unternehmen. Meine Musik ist zwar sehr gewöhnungbedürftig, aber das sollte keine hindernissgrund sein...


----------



## raschaa (28. Februar 2006)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> ......aber dann meinte meine Freundin mir mitzuteilen, dass sie doch nachgedacht hat und sie nicht mehr so empfindet, dass man eine Beziehung fortführen könnte.......



moin "mudder", unbekannterweise schicke ich dir mein mitgefühl, bin mit dem film nur zu gut vertraut......schwacher trost,aber.....du hast mehr zeit zum biken, kannst wann immer du willst tun und lassen was du willst, keine terminabsprachen mehr und.......du wirst drüber weg kommen............

wenns nit super rumsifft am we auf jeden biken

ra


----------



## deimudder (28. Februar 2006)

danke. ich weiß auch, dass das ein schwacher trost ist, aber trotzdem danke. ne frage zum biken. was wollt ihr machen? so groß rocken pack ich zeitlich nitt und weiß auch nitt wie fit ich bin. hätt bock auf eine kleine enduro runde. war das letzte mal mit den jungs biken. ist boppard nicht zu? stand da nicht auf der seite von denen, dass die bahn nicht benutzt werden soll? hätte samstag oder sonntag mal so 1-2 stunden zeit. wie gesagt ich muß noch bis zum 19.04. lernen und diese scheiß prüfung schreiben...  meldet euch, sepp hat meine Handy nr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Februar 2006)

mensch tobi, mein beileid. aber karneval scheint echt immer trennungszeit zu sein. mein mädel hat mich auch vor 3 wochen verlassen. aber ich bin kein kind von traurigkeit und habe dementsprechend karneval genutzt... *grins* also, ich hoffe, du überwindest deinen schmerz und findest bald eine neue.


----------



## deimudder (1. März 2006)

Hey danke an alle. Tja, seit gestern abend wohn ich jetzt wieder allein! Aber eins ist schön, da wir uns ohne streit getrennt haben und wir weiter noch kontakt zueinander haben. braucht halt zeit bis man das völlig neutral sehen kann. das wissen wir beide. z.Z. sieht es ja ******* mit dem Wetter aus. bei ner kurzen ausfahrt hab ich auch keinen bock auf schlammschlacht, da ist mir der aufwand danach zu groß. aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (1. März 2006)

Nit heulen - es geht immer weiter - und i.d.R. immer besser!
höher - schneller - weidder!!!!

Also - bauen und fahren - 
nächste Termine?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2006)

war heute mitm jörg am schläferskopf und dann anner pladde. kack schneesturm da oben. war zwischendurch echt kein spaß. aber gegen ende ging's wieder.


----------



## Flo17 (4. März 2006)

Hi,

aufgrund von Schneemassen, bin ich zum Biken nach Koblenz ausgewichen. Hier liegt nicht ganz soviel wie in WI. So wie es ausschaut werden wir morgen an der Lahn in der Nähe von Nassau in paar anspruchsvolle Trails fahren.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu fahren.

Gruss Flo


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. März 2006)

bin hier heute mit jörg unterwegs. zum biken ist es einfach zu viel schnee. nach der ersten abfahrt sattel ich jetz um auf meine SKI!! =))))) man sieht sich!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. März 2006)

Moin Männers,

Koblenz würde mich auch sehr interessieren, klappt aber leider zeitlich morgen nicht. Bei besserem Wetter kommen wir bald mal vorbei! 

Treffen uns daher so gegen halb elf bei der Rausch in Eltville. Näheres klären wir morgen. Eine vernünftige tour wird wohl kaum möglich sein, werden uns deshalb auf einzelne, steilere Stellen konzentrieren und da unseren Spaß suchen. 

Meldet euch, wenn ihr dabei seid.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. März 2006)

muß morgen arbeiten. heute fett ski fahren! bin von der pladde bis zur talstation nerotal gefahren. war kein problem...


----------



## raschaa (5. März 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Männers,
> Treffen uns daher so gegen halb elf bei der Rausch in Eltville. Näheres klären wir morgen.
> Meldet euch, wenn ihr dabei seid.



Guuuden, heisst des biken, oder was? alder, hier sinds ma -8° da frieren einem die dämpfer ei............ich will WARM, verdammt ....ich kann irgenswie keine motivation zum radln aufbrinngen bei den temperturen, hier lieget sooooo viel schnee...........muss noch holz hacken heut und kuschele mich dann annnen ofen.........

ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. März 2006)

Gude Raschaa, 
es war gar nicht so kalt wie erwartet heute. Hätte ohne Handschuhe fahren können - super Wetter mit viel Sonne. Schneehöhe ca. 15-20cm, war also schon recht anstregend. Aber es hat sich gelohnt: Geile tour Travis


----------



## deimudder (6. März 2006)

Gude. War richtig lecker gestern. Man o man, was ein gerutsche. Hatte ja nicht erwartet, dass meine Kondition so schlecht ist. Egal. die letzte Abfahrt muß ich mir echt merken, die war ja mal endgeil...


----------



## Red_Baron666 (6. März 2006)

Japp - hat richtig fun gebracht und man war das shit anstrengend!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. März 2006)

Moinsen,

Dave und Chedli haben angefragt wie's am WE aussieht mit Biken. Chedli ist wieder im Lande und heiß auf biken. 
Im Raum stand Samstag Vormittag auf die Platte zu shutteln. 
Wetter:
Samstag Regen und schön warm (+5°C)
Sonntag trocken und schön kalt (-5°C)

Wie siehts bei euch aus, kinners?!


----------



## steep_deep (10. März 2006)

Gruß in die Runde, Männer..
Sa auf die Platte find ich ok, da soll's so ne Line geben.....)

12.00 oben?

J


----------



## Red_Baron666 (10. März 2006)

Der alde Chedli - dachte der wollte für ein paar Wochen weg sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2006)

jo mich hatter auch angerufen, aber heute mitm steep hochbiken war ihm nicht geheuer. also morgen pladde? hmmm, hab hier grad nochn mädel. ich glaub die nacht wird lang und ich schaffe vermutlich den 10 uhr bus NICHT (wenn er denn überhaupt fährt!). mal sehen. einfach mal morgen zusammen telefonieren...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2006)

Travis-DH schrieb:
			
		

> Der alde Chedli - dachte der wollte für ein paar Wochen weg sein.


war er ja auch. und er ist wohl auch nur für kurz hier.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2006)

übrigens habe ich auch montag frei und der soll vom wetter gut werden, also wer bock hat.... =)


----------



## raschaa (11. März 2006)

oooohh mädels, bin noch semi-komatös  vom ganja bonanaza, ich würd mir nur weh tun ;-) und muss heut abend auf ne cocktail party (schiel) bis ich mein einziges hemd und krawatte faltenfrei hab dauert wahrscheinlich den ganzen nachmittag..............
aber moie ging am end, dann aber nit zu früh? vllt. nochma am morgen hier posten.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> oooohh mädels, bin noch semi-komatös  vom ganja bonanaza,


 hihihi, wie geil - ganja bonanza. na, haste gestern dem jimi gehuldigt?    bin auch noch halb tot. gestern bis 5 uhr morgen gesumpft und die weiten meiner plötzlich-single-wohnung für weiblich induzierte gymnastik genutzt und heute platzt einige stunden zu früh mein neuer mitbewohner in mein restalkoholisiertes leben. und ich hatte sein zimmer noch nicht leergeräumt - huii da bin ich aber geflitzt.


----------



## raschaa (11. März 2006)

LOL.....


> weiblich induzierte gymnastik


wasn des........kenn nur drogen induzierte psychose 

jedenfalls kannste dich nit beschweren dass in deinem leben nix los wär.......

so jetzt schmeiss ich mich innen anzug und werd mal jimi's huldigung von gestern mit tom waits weg spülen gehen...............na dann prost


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> LOL.....
> 
> wasn des..._
> 
> ...


na ja, ich hab meine neue matratze mit weiblicher hilfe eingeweiht. so inklusive kamasutrischer dehnübungen.  



			
				raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> jedenfalls kannste dich nit beschweren dass in deinem leben nix los wär.......


da haste recht! geht gut ab hier im moment. hab ja auch den staub von 6 jahren beziehung abzuschütteln.  



			
				raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> so jetzt schmeiss ich mich innen anzug und werd mal jimi's huldigung von gestern mit tom waits weg spülen gehen...............na dann prost


tom ist der beste. kam übrigens letzte woche nen livekonzert aufm DLF. sehr geil! also, trink nen mojito für mich mit!


----------



## deimudder (12. März 2006)

Sehr gut. Jetzt hast du ja eine Vorsprung. Habe leider noch keine Chance diesbezüglich gehabt  War einer von uns biken, oder haben wir alle nur gesoffen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2006)

wär ja gerne biken gegangen, aber heut wo das wetter schön war, saß ic hdie ganze zeit an meinen projekten. wird wohl auch morgen so sein. und freitag auf samstag... naja, ich denk halt nicht, daß ich am samstag viel verpaßt hab bei dem dreckwetter.


----------



## raschaa (12. März 2006)

hab vorhin mim jms noch ne ausführliche OKF gemacht damit mer wenigstens behaupten können wir seien aufn bikes gewesen, aber......ansonsten war der chill faktor eher überwiegend..........aber wenn ich des wetter so betrachte glaube ich werden wir in absehbarer zeit noch was rocken...oder so ;-)

ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2006)

okf? 

Oberschlaue Kabel Friemelei?

Original Katholische Frosttour?


----------



## raschaa (13. März 2006)

man alder,

OrtsKontrollFahrt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. März 2006)

ach so. ok. na klar, gängige abkürzung... *grins*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. März 2006)

Na Jungs, ihr seid ja wieder eifrig am Schnacken. 

Wetter war echt bescheiden am Samstag, das war eine Schlammschlacht. Zum Fahren ne echte Rutschpartie. 
ABER: Geil. Hut ab Jörg, gut vorgelegt. Hat echt Bock gemacht die Strecke.

Ragna wie siehts denn bei euch aus, liegt noch Schnee? 


Ähm übrigens Tobi: Haste meine sms am Samstag abend bekommen? Da hättest Du evtl. gleichziehen können. 


Also, Prost in die Runde


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. März 2006)

Nee, echt jetzt, Tobi hat ne Chance auf ne Fackel ziehen lassen? Ups, dumm gelaufen.... =)

Wart ihr am Sa eigentlich auch am Schläferskopf? Der nette Rollercoaster? Den müssen wir im Frühling mal erweitern!

Bin nächstes WE mit etwas Glück in Kitzbühel zum skifoan, ist aber noch nicht endgültig entschieden. Mal sehen...


----------



## deimudder (14. März 2006)

Schei$$e! Samstag hab ich einen Kumpel ins Peron nach HAttenheim begleitet, da der auf nen Geburtstag eingeladen war und mich gebeten hatte mit ihm zu kommen. Aufgeschoben ist aber nicht aufgehoben. Je nach lernerei, wetter und feierer (Fr. Paranoid im Schlachthof WI) würd ich gern mal wieder ne Runde drehen!


----------



## raschaa (14. März 2006)

Moinsen mädels,

also wenns nit noch ne natur katastrophe gibt, könnt mer unsere location am we ein wenig rocken, muss nochma checken wie die bodenbeschaffenheit aktuell ist aber wenns weiter so friert dürfts hart sein...... meld mich dann nochma

ra


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. März 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen mädels,
> 
> also wenns nit noch ne natur katastrophe gibt, könnt mer unsere location am we ein wenig rocken, muss nochma checken wie die bodenbeschaffenheit aktuell ist aber wenns weiter so friert dürfts hart sein...... meld mich dann nochma
> 
> ra




WE geht bei mir klar. Meine Freundin muss Samstag und Sonntag arbeiten, ich darf also Gas geben.
Hät' ja schon Bock auf Eure Strecke! Gruß


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. März 2006)

bei mir heisst es entweder zermatt oder kitzbühel. morgen mittag fällt die entscheidung. euch auf jeden fall schon mal viel spass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (16. März 2006)

Werde mal am Samstag Nachmittag biken. Will mal meine Sigma Mirage im Wald ausprobieren! Werde aber nur mal locker Enduro fahren. Bischen Kondition aufbauen. Für mehr hab ich keine Zeit. Abends dann auf Paranoid im Schlachthof. Daher nix mit Sonntag.


----------



## raschaa (16. März 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> WE geht bei mir klar. ....
> Hät' ja schon Bock auf Eure Strecke! Gruß



AhJo,

iss bisschen matschig dürft aber gehen, da wahrscheinlich am samstag holzmachen angesagt ist müsst mer des am sonntag so für 13 uhr ansetzen, wär das genehm?

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2006)

ich bin heute abend im schlachthof - ist irgendwer dabei? 

(mogren früh sitz ich im zug... hehehehe)


----------



## Kuschelmaddin (16. März 2006)

watt geht denn heute auf'm schlachter, waren das nich 200sachen?


----------



## deimudder (16. März 2006)

Kuschelmaddin schrieb:
			
		

> watt geht denn heute auf'm schlachter, waren das nich 200sachen?




Yes. Zwar nicht 100%ig meine Mucke, lustig.
Unsere nächsten Veranstaltungen  
16.03. / Do / 20:00 / AK 6,00 EUR /  
200 Sachen / Blind Circus

17.03. / Fr / 20:00 / AK 7,00 EUR / VVK 6,80 EUR  
Cockbirds / Arschfaltenquintett

17.03. / Fr / 23:00 / AK 4,00 EUR /  
Bastard Rocks

18.03. / Sa / 22:00 / AK 5,00 EUR /  
Rewind Again #34 - "Back In The Days" Foundation Special

18.03. / Sa / 22:00 / AK 4,00 EUR /  YESSSSSS!!!!!!!  
!Paranoid!


----------



## Kuschelmaddin (16. März 2006)

woher biste'n so gut informiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2006)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> 17.03. / Fr / 20:00 / AK 7,00 EUR / VVK 6,80 EUR
> Cockbirds / Arschfaltenquintett


ähhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh....


----------



## deimudder (17. März 2006)

Äh, www.schlachthof-wiesbaden.de!? Gehört aber eigentlich nicht hierher! Sollte ins KTWR. Heut werd ich grillen! Frühjahr ich komme!!! Samstag wird so geil!!!


----------



## Horst Sochinski (18. März 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jungs, ihr seid ja wieder eifrig am Schnacken.
> 
> Wetter war echt bescheiden am Samstag, das war eine Schlammschlacht. Zum Fahren ne echte Rutschpartie.
> ABER: Geil. Hut ab Jörg, gut vorgelegt. Hat echt Bock gemacht die Strecke.
> ...



Selber Prost! Grüße aus Kapstadt! Beneide euch, echt! Das Wetter ist zwar obergeil (Sonnenbrand inkl.), die Bikes die man hier leihen kann sind aber echt ne Zumutung! Naja, vielleicht leih ich mir mal ein Rennrad..!  Ne, ne Späßje gemacht!  Wenn ich die Kohle zusammen bekomme, fliege ich vielleicht mal per Inlandsflug nach Pietermaritzburg und schaue bei Morewood vorbei. Ich hab echt voll die Entzugserscheinungen!  

Es grüßt der Onkel Horst!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. März 2006)

Ei Gude Niko! Alter Urlauber, bist bestimmt ganz heftig am Schaffen da unten, gell!? Morewood hört sich echt gut an, bringt Dir doch echt mal ein Izimu mit, oder!?

Heute war's sooo geil im Wald. Perfektes Frühlingswetter und ein fertig gebauter Kuhstall   Der drop macht so viel Laune, bin immer noch am grinsen...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Niko, da kannste Dich echt drauf freuen). 
Übrigens wurde er schon mit dem Hardtail entweiht, hammer Aktion: Hut ab!

Hier mal alle aufgepasst: Wir müssen unbedingt nächste Woche was geiles machen - ist Boppard offen? Oder können wir euch mal besuchen, Ragna? (Übrigens sorry, dass es heute nicht geklappt hat, hab zur Zeit nur begrenzten Zugriff auf 's Internet).
Chadli hat auch schon angekündigt, dass er nächstes WE fahren will.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (19. März 2006)

Sepp - echt genial der Kuhstall - habt wirklich ein Denkmal gesetzt und heute entjungfert! 
War laut Lou Reed the "perfect day" !

Habe gerade einen Downhill-Park in der Provence entdeckt "Bikepark Colorado" - Yeah! Ab Freitag bis Montag - hartes Training viel Trink & Staub!

CU


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. März 2006)

sers jungs,

bin gestern nacht grad aus zermatt zurück und hab noch nix vom frühling erlebt. war massig schnee da unten. nächsten samstag fahre ich noch mal runter, bin dann bis donnerstag im engadin. danach bin ich aber wieder frei verfügbar. schließlich geht's ja dann auch schon bald los mit den ersten ixs-rennen... 

@sepp: hut ab! der drop ist fertig? da bin ich mal echt gespannt.

@horst: niko, wie ist der wein da unten? frag doch mal  greg minnaar, ob er dich auf ne runde biken mitnimmt... =)

geiles wetter war's:


----------



## Horst Sochinski (21. März 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Ei Gude Niko! Alter Urlauber, bist bestimmt ganz heftig am Schaffen da unten, gell!? Morewood hört sich echt gut an, bringt Dir doch echt mal ein Izimu mit, oder!?
> 
> Heute war's sooo geil im Wald. Perfektes Frühlingswetter und ein fertig gebauter Kuhstall   Der drop macht so viel Laune, bin immer noch am grinsen...
> 
> ...



och nöööö! und ich war nicht dabei! dabei hab ich doch so viel dafür geackert! naja, bin auf alle fälle froh, dass er fahrbereit ist.   hab schon schiss! 
@Max: guuuder wein! ein absolutes schlaraffenland! freu mich aber auf eine kiste Riesling, die mir morgen extra eine stewardess aus dem Rheingau mitbringt!  so was gudes gibt´s hier nämlich net!!  

El Horst alias Axel Euro


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. März 2006)

Ei Leutz, was geht am Wochenende? 

@Travis: Viel Spass im Urlaub und schieß mal paar Beweis-Fotos.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. März 2006)

jungens, ich liebe diesen thread:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2564460&postcount=2621

@horst: NIKO - finde bitte mal heraus, wo dieser club ist und bring ein paar von den mädels mit!!!


----------



## raschaa (25. März 2006)

sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde war fett im stress die woche, erst fortbildung dann auto explodiert (zahnriemen gerissen  ) und noch am freitag einweihung unseres "neuen" netzwerkes in der vhs mit landrat und geschäftsleitung......

bei uns ist leider viel schlamm auf den trails, hab letzte woche meine neue line endlich geknackt, nach 6 versuchen mit abstürzen.... aber alles voll verschlammt und des fahren machts nit besser....

jetzt am we ist auch holz mache angesagt und 'burtstag von steffens frau also bin ich und steffen und jms eher ausgebucht...falls bei euch was geht bitte posten vielleicht klinkt sich noch einer von uns ein...

ride on

ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (25. März 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> jungens, ich liebe diesen thread:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2564460&postcount=2621
> 
> @horst: NIKO - finde bitte mal heraus, wo dieser club ist und bring ein paar von den mädels mit!!!




sabber,, lechz....will auch!!   

ra


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. März 2006)

Sechs Abstürze? So fies? 

Haste Dir das Roadgap auch schon vorgenommen?


----------



## raschaa (27. März 2006)

jo, wenn mers auf anhieb schafft is ja öd, ausserdem wars schlammig wie die pest des hilft nit grad auf dem skinny teil mit den versifften reifen.......oh ha roadgap muss noch warten bis ich in form komme und den passenden tag hab, ist echt bisserl einschüchternd wenn man oben steht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. März 2006)

Vielleicht bringen wir uns dann mal langsam in Boppard (oder so) in Form?!? Jörg hat auch mal Todtnau angesprochen... hätt' ich auch mal Bock drauf.

Kommendes WE bin ich aber leider nicht da... aber dann in eineinhalb Wochen wieder! Die Woche nach Ostern hab' ich mir mal frei genommen - Biken ist fest eingeplant. Wie schaut's bei Euch?


----------



## Horst Sochinski (28. März 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> jungens, ich liebe diesen thread:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2564460&postcount=2621
> 
> @horst: NIKO - finde bitte mal heraus, wo dieser club ist und bring ein paar von den mädels mit!!!



tut mir ja leid, dir dass sagen zu müssen, aber das kann überall hier sein!  
statistisch kommen übrigens 7 frauen auf einen mann in Kapstadt...ich liebe diese stadt!!   dein Axel Euro.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. März 2006)

Horst Sochinski schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir ja leid, dir dass sagen zu müssen, aber das kann überall hier sein!
> statistisch kommen übrigens 7 frauen auf einen mann in Kapstadt...ich liebe diese stadt!!   dein Axel Euro.


alles klar, is gebongt, ich komm dich besuchen...  

@all: bin grad eben zurpckgekehrt ausm engadin. schnee war der hammer! gestern den ganzen tag nur powder gerippt bei endlos viel sonne und kaum leuten unterwegs. war einfach traumhaft. bastel grad ein vid zusammen, mit nem leckeren klein cliff-drop. ist aber richtig ******** von der aufnahme her, da der zoom nicht gefunzt hat. mal sehen...

bin am WE zu einigen schandtaten bereit!

beste grüße in die runde!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. März 2006)

anbei ein paar eindrücke vom skifoan:

heli-sicht aufs engadin:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/8192/engadin2006_36.JPG
powder am corvatsch:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/8192/engadin2006_25.JPG


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. März 2006)

Gude Jungs, 

jetzt hab' ich das tatsächlich doch noch hinbekommen mit dem Internet. PC aufgebaut, angschlossen und selbst konfiguriert. *PROTZ* Jetzt kann ich euch wieder vollsülzen...



			
				trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> bin am WE zu einigen schandtaten bereit!



...ich falle leider aus. Bin in Nürnberg. Deshalb nochmal die Frage: Wie sieht's die Woche d'rauf aus? Boppard/Todtnau?!?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. März 2006)

Vid is feddich.

Sorry für den Mini-Ausschnitt, aber Zoom war kapott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. März 2006)

hi sepp, also am 8.4. bin ich auf ner party in köln, weiß nicht ob das an dem WE mit biken was wird.


----------



## deimudder (31. März 2006)

Sehr geil. Erist wieder online. Also ich bin lerntechnisch im endspurt (prüfung 19.04.) und WE sind zur Zeit Abends voll verplant. So jedes WE min. 1 Konzert. Daher halte ich mich da noch ein bischen zurück. Werde mich aber sobald ich Zeit hab melden. Dann wird geradelt!


----------



## steep_deep (31. März 2006)

...ich falle leider aus. Bin in Nürnberg. Deshalb nochmal die Frage: Wie sieht's die Woche d'rauf aus? Boppard/Todtnau?!?[/QUOTE]

..Gruß in die Runde...Hab die Woche mal mit Todtnau telefoniert, da geht wegen massig Schnee bis jetzt noch gar nichts - normalerweise ist an Ostern schon offen...Im Schnee kann man aber auch Spaß haben, so wie Herr Atherton...:  http://www.winterandsummer.com/gee.mov


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. März 2006)

hehehe, jo fett! ich hab das video noch aus einer anderen perspektive, wo man noch besser die distanz und vor allem den oberlangen anlauf sieht. aber angeblich ist ja außer prellungen, abschürfungen und blauen flecken nix passiert. 

wot du ju ssink of mei kliff drop?

wer hat bock auf boppard am WE?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (31. März 2006)

Oh man, das ist so fies... 

Gude Jörg. Okay, dann fällt Todtnau wohl aus - schade, wär sicher geil geworden. Wie wär's alternativ mit Boppard oder Winterberg?
Wenn nix geht verbringe ich das WE hier im Wald. Können was an Deiner Strecke verfeinern (wenn möglich), ich hab' aber auch noch hier genug Ideen. Wobei... Boppard wär schon fett...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. April 2006)

http://www.instructables.com/ex/i/3C61E5B2FF42102880EC001143E7E506/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuschelmaddin (1. April 2006)

gude max, event. morgen boppard ich sag aber nochmma morgen kurzfristig bescheid, da ich am end auch fußball spielen muss!!

gruß jean-manu


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. April 2006)

boppard morgen wäre natürlich geil. ra fährt? habt ihr noch nen platz für mich?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. April 2006)

Jo ihr Säcke! Wart ihr in Boppard? Hätte ja auch so Bock...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. April 2006)

nix war mit boppard. haben gestern weiter an der strecke gebaut. nen bissl frühjahrsputz und heute habe ich nur fürs imk gearbeitet.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> nix war mit boppard. haben gestern weiter an der strecke gebaut. nen bissl frühjahrsputz und heute habe ich nur fürs imk gearbeitet.




Gude. Wie jetzt? Bei Jörgs oder watt? 
Schieß mal'n paar news rüber - was ist neu??? Muss ja gleich getestet werden


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. April 2006)

nix grundlegendes neu, wir ham einfach alles etwas ausgebessert, vor allem die vielen schlammlöcher und bei einem sprung noch nen kleinen balken drauf gelegt. aber am abschluß unten liegt ja schon einiges bereit, an diesem toten baumstumpf, da soll auch noch ein kicker hin.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. April 2006)

Trailpflege so zu sagen... 

Ende April soll ein Rennen im Elsass sein. Sieht ganz interessant aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=202455
Video-clip unter:
http://www.jaxvrac.com/

nette Strecke... sollten wir uns mal überlegen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. April 2006)

ja, das hatte ich auch gesehen... aber da brauchst auch noch dieses ärtzliche attest und so. barr letztes jahr war wohl ziemlich verregnet. aber warum nicht?

EDIT: das BA1.wmv video ist ja mal mit grausigem sound ausgestattet. von der strecke sieht man ja nicht allzuviel. aber der sprung über den großen felsen am ende sieht ziemlich heftig aus.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (4. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ja, das hatte ich auch gesehen... aber da brauchst auch noch dieses ärtzliche attest und so. barr letztes jahr war wohl ziemlich verregnet. aber warum nicht?
> 
> EDIT: das BA1.wmv video ist ja mal mit grausigem sound ausgestattet. von der strecke sieht man ja nicht allzuviel. aber der sprung über den großen felsen am ende sieht ziemlich heftig aus.




Gude,

dem sound konnte ich leider (oder in dem Fall Gott-sei-dank) nicht hören, hab' noch keine Boxen. Soweit ich weiß brauchste bei jedem Wettbewerb ein Attest... hast'e da Bedenken es nicht zu bekommen   oder watt? 

Die Strecke ist vor allem nicht allzu lang... deshalb sieht man wohl auch wenig. Aber ich find' was man sieht is nett - zumal es auf dem Bildschirm eher lockerer rüber kommt als in echt, gell.

Können ja nochmal quatschen, find den event ganz okay.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. April 2006)

hihi, nee das mit dem attest nervt nur, weil ich dafür ja nun extra zum onkel doktor rennen muß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. April 2006)

Also Männers, noch mal kurz vorm Schlafen gehen: 

Wochenende ist geplant: Boppard + Darmstadt. Reihenfolge muss noch ausgemacht werden. Ist mir Woscht, hauptsache wir gehen hacken.

Wer hat Interesse?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. April 2006)

also ich bin am freitag in ffm zum feiern. kann gut sein, daß ich samstag in den seilen hänge. je nachdem wann ihr halt los wollt. aber am sonntag könnt ihr auf mich zählen. die party in köln am samstag werde ich wohl sausen lassen. biken ist besser.... ich wäre ja sonntag für boppard.


----------



## raschaa (7. April 2006)

moin mädels,

kann an diesem we nit auswärts mitrocken (hab mein sohn da), wer aber lust hat mal nen nachmittag unsere sachen mit zu rocken kann gern ma vorbeischaun auf ein chilliges beisammensein und bisserl was jumpen und northshore fahrn..........vllt. samstag nachmittag??

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. April 2006)

wir fahren morgen janz früh nach boppaaaaaaaaaaaaahd, mit dem jörg sein neuä bombä! rot und weiß, das teil ist böse!


----------



## Flo17 (8. April 2006)

Hi,
wünsch euch viel Spaß in Boppard, waren letztes Wochenende dort und haben die Ripp und Fleckertshöhe gefahren. So wie es ausschaut werden wir nächstes WE wieder dort sein. 
Wegen Arbeit bleib ich dieses WE in Wi werd wohl morgen früh ne kleine Runde durch den trailarmen Wald drehen.

Gruss Flo


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. April 2006)

ayayayay,

ham wir heut alle federn gelassen... mein schädel brummt tierisch. kann mir mal einer meine sattelstütze wieder ausm hintern ziehen? ich glaub ich geh gleich ersma ins spital zum röntgen... *kotz*

aber was für ein wetter! fotos und film irgendwann, wenn ich wieder klar denken kann.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. April 2006)

Ach was war das geil... wieder so ein Tag, an dem man aus dem Grinsen nicht raus kommt  
Danke für die Fotos Max - bin schon mal auf das Video gespannt!!! Sattel schon bestellt?? Auf jeden Fall Gute Besserung!

@Flo: Wenn ihr nächstes WE wieder da seid, sach vorher mal Bescheid. Muss da wieder hin...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. April 2006)

Ähm noch was (hört sich bischen komisch an): Bei Tchibo gibt's wieder die grünen Säcke für die "Gartenabfälle"... kann man auch gut Erde mit schleppen... (Gell Jörg, wollten wir uns doch mal zulegen!). Kost' n 5er.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. April 2006)

jo, video dauert noch. bin zwar fertig mitm schnitt, aber zwischendurch habe ich wieder voll die kopfschmerzen bekommen. muß wohl doch noch ins spital. 

hab mir ein paar neue sättel angesehen, aber vielleicht nehme ich ja auch jörgs tioga, falls der den nicht selbst verwenden will. mal sehen...

also, 8mm CroMo streben einfach *ZACK* durch - das verstehe wer will. war echt nen crash day. der helm ist wohl auch hinüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (10. April 2006)

gude jungs....
scheint als ob ihr euren spass hattet am we........bin ma auf pics und vid gespannt.....ich kann zzt nit fahrn, innelager putt. scheiss technik als iss was am ar***, dabei wars doch schon ein gigapipe dh......ein jahr und futsch


----------



## deimudder (10. April 2006)

Gude. Noch 9 Tage und dann kann für mich die Bikesaison anfangen. Freu mich schon! Man Max, was machst. Gute Besserung. Habt ihr schon die News über Winterberg gelesen. Mist. Hatte gehofft, da mal bald hinfahren zu können.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. April 2006)

hehe rascha, über die gigapipe-lager kann ich dir so ein paar geschichten erzählen. die sind nämlich der letzte scheiss! viel geld für kack fertigungstoleranzen und qualitätsschwankungen. habe damals in flensbuäch innert 3 monaten 4 gebrochene gigapipes inner werkstatt gesehen.

war heute mal HSK und hab mich röntgen und befummeln lassen. nix angeknackst, aber nen dachschatten habe ich schon. ersma 3 tage urlaub und bettruhe verordnet. geschissen echt, kriege schon nach 15 minuten laptop-anstarren kopfschmerzen, sone fikke. 

bilder habbich komplett per email verschickt, aber ich lad gleich auch mal was hoch. den film hab ich gestern abend nimmer fertig bekommen, mein kopf hat mich ins bett gezwungen, aber heute will ich noch mal ein bisschen dran arbeiten und vertonen.

bis denne!


----------



## Red_Baron666 (10. April 2006)

War wirklich "nett" in Boppard! Glück mit dem Wetter und schön leer. Max - gute Besserung - nein nicht die Gesundheit  .

Was eine Strecke - echt alles dabei!

Wann buddeln wir am Kuhstall weiter - wir können ja das nächste Mal die Strecke legen und eine Wippe bauen oder beim Jörg. Sind ja demnächst 4 Tage - was liegt sonst an?

Chirio to all!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. April 2006)

also, sobald ich wieder fit bin und nen neuen sattel habe (evtl auch helm, mal sehen...) bin ich für bauen und racen zu haben. hab an ostern bisher nix groß vor und habe VIEEL zeit.  

ach ja... - der film is feddich. ist nur diesesmal etwas größer geraten, also auch mit freehoster a la rapidshare wird es knapp. oder kennt einer einen, wo man dateien bis 250mb gratis hosten kann? 

ansonsten movie abend bei mir oder jörg, oder wo auch immer...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2006)

film upload ist bei 60% - gott, das dauert...

EDIT: ICH KOTZE! das kackteil hängt bei einem upload von 75,2%. nicht schon wieder.... also ich hab jetzt keinen bock mehr. mach jetzt ne dvd und dann gibt's die woche filmabend bei jörg, sofern der damit einverstanden ist. ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Baron666 (11. April 2006)

Gude -
hab doch ein Big-Screen daheim - können auch bei mir! Sind alle eingeladen! Nur noch Date & Time ??


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2006)

ja gerne, sag was, ich bin flexibel. hängt eher von jörg und sepp ab.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2006)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=213509

wollen wir da hin? könnte lustig werden!


----------



## steep_deep (12. April 2006)

Tach Travis,

das klingt nach ner guten Idee - wie wär's mit heute abend? @Max, Fernsehgucken geht aber schon wieder, oder...?

Gibt's eigentlich schon nen Plan für die Feiertage ? Laut Wetter.com wäre der Samstag in Boppard & Bad Wildbad der einzige trockene Tag.....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. April 2006)

Jo, fernsehen sollte gehen. heute abend? ok, jörg, holste mich ab? =)

Hab euch wenigstens mal nen teaser gebastelt (ist eigentlich nur ein teil vom intro):

www.vongoetz.org/public/movies/intro_gravity_pilots_divx.avi

hoffe es gefällt... 

EDIT: WE biken bin ich dabei. muß ja direkt wieder selbstvertrauen aufbauen... *grins*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. April 2006)

also jungens, wat geht nu am WE? wann fahren wie nach wildbad am samstag? und was machen wir die restlichen tage?


----------



## Red_Baron666 (14. April 2006)

scheiss Wetter - also was werden wir unternehmen - BUDDELN & DVD klotzen!


----------



## raschaa (14. April 2006)

Da bleibt nur eins........FROHE OSTERN!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. April 2006)

also heute das buddeln hat mich schon mal euphorisiert. die strecke hat potenzial und wird, wenn wir entsprechend arbeit da rein stecken, ein echter knaller. und das mit dem flow, travis, das ergibt sich dann schon... =)

morgen wildbad oder wie oder wo oder was?

was ist mit euch raschaa?


----------



## Flo17 (14. April 2006)

Hi,

wollte nur kurz Bescheid sagen, wir werden morgen mit ein paar Leuten nach Boppard fahren. Treffpunkt wird so gegen 11:00 Uhr - 11:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Seilbahn sein. 
Vielleicht habt ihr ja Interesse.

Gruss Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. April 2006)

danke, aber ich hab mich grad letzte woche so derbe gemault dort, dass ich im moment nicht so tierisch scharf drauf bin.


----------



## raschaa (14. April 2006)

doof...kann morgen nicht, sonntag am end..........


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. April 2006)

morgen fährt laut auskunft die 50 wieder aufn schläferskopf! wer hat bock höhenmeter zu vernichten? =))))


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. April 2006)

also schläferskopf war ne peverse schlammschlacht, aber sehr lustig. und heute frankenstein - alle achtung, vor den doubles  ziehe ich den hut. aber der kerl mit dem turner hat ja vermutlich seine kindheit dort verlebt... =)  aber näxtes mal wieder boppard oder? hat mehr flow dort finde ich. außerdem gefällt mir die landschaft dort besser als dieser typisch deutsche mischwald.

niko, wann sehen wir foddos? =) bin schon ganz wild auf bilder.


----------



## Slaggy (17. April 2006)

huhu undso!
Der liebe Tobi hat sich heute sein "Radiusköpfchen" gebrochen am linken Arm... Tjoa, der ist erstmal eingegipst. Muß er sich wohl schonen


----------



## Horst Sochinski (17. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> niko, wann sehen wir foddos? =) bin schon ganz wild auf bilder.



Die Kamera ist vom herrn Kammera, äh Kammerer! liegt also an ihm wannste deine foddo-geilhiet befriedigen kannst..! schüß!   Dein Axel Euro.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. April 2006)

oh scheisze, tobi, hast mein mitgefühl!! ist meinem bruder auch mal passiert. sieh zu, daß du ne vernünftige reha machst, sonst kannst den arm später nie wieder ganz strecken.


----------



## Slaggy (17. April 2006)

Joa hassu recht! Tobi hat wohl auch übelste Schmerzen. Gut, dass ich ihn überredet hab ins KH zu fahren!!!


----------



## deimudder (17. April 2006)

Jo danke, danke. Eigentlich müsste ich die scheißaktion mal im - peinlichste und heftigste stürze thread - posten  hat mich so auf biken mit euch gefreut.  dafür passt das jetzt zeitlich mit den tatoo's. darfst ja da auch kein sport mächen. also ich will jetzt dann aktion sehen. wenn ihr ein fotograf braucht, wäre bereit mal nur zu knipsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. April 2006)

tattoos? was für tattoos? haste dich stechen lassen? wo? zeig mal die motive. und ja, fotografen hamwer immer gern. heute hat niko das übernommen - ohne helm fährt es sich nicht so gut... *grins*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2006)

Ne oder? Erst monate lang lernen und dann den Arm brechen... verflucht!


----------



## vasco (18. April 2006)

Hi,
kann es sein das ich am We auf meiner Tour ein Kunstwerk von euch gefunden habe?
Nähe Geisenheim?
Will hier den Ort nich näher beschrieben.
Zwei gebastelte Rampen oder wie ihr das nennt. Ganz da in der Nähe gibts ja schon länger so ne Rampe mit Sprung.
Grüße


----------



## hannes<< (18. April 2006)

Hallo  


ich komm aus idar-oberstein, halbe stunde weg von bad kreuznach 
also  rlp mäßig würd ich mitm zug überall hinkommen 
aber mein rad hat mommentan nur ne vrbremse und ich bin auch nich so der beste fahrer  


falls was los is pm und ich komm  



cheers


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2006)

vasco schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> kann es sein das ich am We auf meiner Tour ein Kunstwerk von euch gefunden habe?
> Nähe Geisenheim?
> Will hier den Ort nich näher beschrieben.
> ...



...die Frage wurde per PM beantwortet!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. April 2006)

Hallo Hannes,

bist immer gerne eingeladen mit dabei zu sein. 
Wenn die Zeit eher knapp ist fahren wir meist rund-um-Wiesbaden, letzte Woche waren wir in Boppard, jetzt Darmstadt... die Bike-Parks folgen.

Wir posten es eigentlich immer hier, wenn was ansteht. Wenn für Dich was dabei ist klink Dich einfach ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. April 2006)

sepp, wo sin de foddos? =)


----------



## deimudder (18. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> tattoos? was für tattoos? haste dich stechen lassen? wo? zeig mal die motive. und ja, fotografen hamwer immer gern. heute hat niko das übernommen - ohne helm fährt es sich nicht so gut... *grins*


Ne gestochen ist noch nix. in planung: rechtes bein in sternen, linkes in flammen. jeweils b/w und bis knie. usw. aber das sind die, die jetzt bald folgen.

Gruß und gute Fahrt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. April 2006)

ohauerha, mach doch gleich nen ganzkörpertattoo, so wie bei den yakuza... =))) nee, im ernst, bin mal gespannt wie es dann aussieht. aber nur S/W? grad bei flammen und sternen kann man farbmässigschöne sachen machen, aber vermutlich ist das auchsauteuer.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. April 2006)

...auf jeden Fall gute Besserung Tobi!!! Kannst ja mal die Tage auf ein Bierchen bei mir vorbei kommen. Können ja mal ein Bike Streifen schauen. (Video gilt auch für den Rest)


----------



## Horst Sochinski (19. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> sepp, wo sin de foddos? =)



Sind doch schon läääängst eingestellt guck ma bei mir..! 
Hab der Einfacheit halber alle hochgeladen...für ne Vorauswahl war ich zu faul. 
schüß!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. April 2006)

Subba, Danke Horst.  
...nicht mit den "local"-Jungs vergleichbar, aber ich denke wir hatten wieder ne Menge Spass (ist doch die Hauptsache, gell).


----------



## raschaa (19. April 2006)

moin,

hätte morgen und freitach zeit, geht was am end mit biken oder bauen irgendwo??


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. April 2006)

teilweise echt geile bilder horst! danke fürs mühevolle hochladen!  gibt's auch noch mal in der ursprungauflösung morgen auf speicherkarte? bidde bidde bidde...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. April 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> 
> hätte morgen und freitach zeit, geht was am end mit biken oder bauen irgendwo??


hmm hatte heut mächtig zeit. aber freitag auch. hab freitag keine vorlesungen. also laß mal auf gutes wetter hoffen und irgendwo rocken und evtl. bauen gehen!  wir telefonieren vorher nochmal, oder?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. April 2006)

Freitag sieht bei mir gut aus. Zumindest am Nachmittag. Waren heute an der HZ, war sehr geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. April 2006)

du sack, und sagst mir nicht bescheid? ich hätte zeit gehabt...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. April 2006)

schaut mal in den sprungbilder thread - und schaut auch mal welches bike ich hier wiedergefunden habe:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/241269

kommt euch das nicht bekannt vor?! genau, user fabdh ist letzten montag auch am frankenstein gewesen... =)


----------



## THBiker (20. April 2006)

Slaggy schrieb:
			
		

> huhu undso!
> Der liebe Tobi hat sich heute sein "Radiusköpfchen" gebrochen am linken Arm... Tjoa, der ist erstmal eingegipst. Muß er sich wohl schonen




oh.....schöne...Sch...das hab ich grad hinter mir.....wünsch dir auf alle Fälle gute Besserung.....das wird schon wieder....es dauert nur verdammt lange


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. April 2006)

hihi, hab grad mal foddoschoppp angeschmissen:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=242846&cat=502


----------



## raschaa (21. April 2006)

jo macht mal meldung
bin erst ma auf weiterbauen eingestellt, bin aber flexibel


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2006)

also, wo wollen wir, wo sollen wir? raschaa, packstes auto und kommst her oder wie?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2006)

also aktueller stand:

ra baut an seiner strecke weiter.
sepp nicht erreichbar.
niko muß heute arbeiten.
burkhard muß arbeiten.
jörg eventuell, meldet sich später, kriegt aber am WE besuch, hat auch lust auf boppard.

ich fahre jetzt ersma hoch zur platte und schau was da so geht. 

EDIT: für morgen ist jetzt boppard verabredet und sonntag schläferskopf-bus. burkhard holt mich morgen früh um 9.00h bei mir ab. er spricht noch mit travis wegen treffen wieder am macdo oder direkt in boppard.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. April 2006)

Muss mich jetzt erst mal um Meike kümmern, evtl. klappt's mit dem biken später noch mal. Morgen Vormittag ist Gartenarbeit angesagt, also bei mir eher nix mit Boppard. Morgen Nachmittag geht ab und Sonntag komplett.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. April 2006)

hat mal jemand burkhards und travis' email adressen? bitte per PM. danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. April 2006)

jungs checkt mal die bilder von winterberg:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206723&page=9

da ist einiges neu!


----------



## raschaa (22. April 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> .......... Morgen Nachmittag geht ab und Sonntag komplett.



ei, telefornanieren mer nochma, wenn du zeit hast (und des komische wetter mitspielt) kannste gern ma nachmittags vorbeischauen......


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. April 2006)

Moin Raschaa,

ein paar von uns sind heute schon mal nach Boppard aufgebrochen, wie's aussieht werden alle aber morgen auch noch mal nach Boppard fahren. 

Heute Nachmittag  hab' ich noch etwas Zeit, Jörg wohl auch. Evtl. fahren wir mal zur Ziegelei... können ja noch mal quatschen. 

Poste doch mal, wann ihr nach Frankreich fahrt. Dann können wir das hier mal disskutieren oder?!?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. April 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> ei, telefornanieren mer nochma, wenn du zeit hast (und des komische wetter mitspielt) kannste gern ma nachmittags vorbeischauen......





			
				Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. fahren wir mal zur Ziegelei... können ja noch mal quatschen.




..oder wir schauen bei Dir vorbei! Gruß


----------



## raschaa (22. April 2006)

wenn ihr die bikes scho aufgeladen habt dann schaut doch mal vorbei ;-)

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. April 2006)

jungs jungs halt. wir sind nicht nach boppard gefahren, nachdem es hier heute morgen so tierisch geregnet hat. außerdem regnets in boppard auch soll auch noch bis nachmittags regnen. die prognose für wiesbaden ist besser. also sind wir hiergeblieben und wollen am nachmittag biken. vorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. April 2006)

Vorschläge gibt's wieder mehr als genug:

# HZ rocken
# Ziegelei springen 
# Ragnaa besuchen 

evtl lassen sich manche Sachen auch kombinieren. 

... bei mir wie gesagt alles erst nach dem Mittag. 
-----------

Übrigens die drops in Winterberg sind ja mal geil. Echt ne gute Auswahl.   Nur leicht komisch gebaut der eine...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. April 2006)

also burkhard möchte mit travis fahren, daher also HZ. er holt mich hier kurz nach eins ab.


----------



## raschaa (22. April 2006)

also, geh jetzt meine sägen kette spannen und schärfen und bin dann so ab 13 uhr an meiner streck (= mobil zu erreichen)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. April 2006)

kinners, bald könnt ihr immer nen lazarett-heli nebenher fliegen lassen, wo ich fahre. ich werde ihn brauchen. *kotz*


----------



## deimudder (23. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> kinners, bald könnt ihr immer nen lazarett-heli nebenher fliegen lassen, wo ich fahre. ich werde ihn brauchen. *kotz*


 Was'n passiert? Hoffentlich nix gebrochen ! Ne mal ohne schei$$, es ist anfang der saison. da bewegt man sich noch nicht so flüssig. stürze sind leider da normal. hoffe trotzdem, dass alles heil geblieben is.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. April 2006)

was passiert ist? ohje, was soll ich sagen. nimm nur diesen ratschlag als hinweis: fahre nie downhill mit clickies, wenn du dich gut an flat pedals gewöhnt hast. mein linker arm ist etwas holzaufgespiesst und ellbogenschoner sollte ich auch mal wieder tragen. crash and burn, baby, crash and burn.


----------



## raschaa (23. April 2006)

max, max, max................remember: crash and LEARN! not crash and crash  

for your information pix vom build + ride vom samstag (die fotos mit namen Local...):


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. April 2006)

hi ragnar,

sehr schöne bilder. da war ja jemand echt fleissig!! sieht gut aus die konstruktion. vor allem der abgeflachte halbbalken. geil.

@all: burkhard und ich haben heute ne auszeit genommen. haben gestern nacht im spital noch 2 traumfrauen kennengelernt und gedachtes in die tat umgesetzt.... außerdem hätten meine blessuren mir heute in boppard sicher nicht zu großem spaß verholfen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. April 2006)

EDIT: doppelpost.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. April 2006)

Eh Raschaa - wie geil ist das wieder Jetzt wird's aber wirklich Zeit mal bei Euch vorbei zu schauen!! Echt super gebaut

@Suffköbbe: Ihr Nasen, wisst ja, dass ihr was verpasst habt... aus zweimal Boppard mach nullmal Boppard... naja... aber ich glaub Euer Abend war auch nicht schlecht 
Also Beweisfotos anbringen: Einmal Mädels und einmal Sturzwunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THBiker (23. April 2006)

Hi Leute schaut ja nett aus was ihr da bastelt, aber ihr nagelt doch net etwa in die Bäume     ...ich hoffe das täuscht nur!

Ist die Strecke legal?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. April 2006)

nix beweisfotos. zumindest keine von den mädels. fotos vom arm kannste haben. sieht aber schon wieder recht zivil aus. ich denke nicht die größe der einzelnen schrammen macht den meister, sondern die schön flächige verteilung über den ganzen körper. und ja, jörg, mein fuß strengt sich gerade an, deinem zu gleichen... aber ich glaube an deinen bunten narbenfuß kommt so schnell keiner ran. =)



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/243781
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/243780


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Strecke legal?


machst du dir sorgen?


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> machst du dir sorgen?



nee keine Sorgen...wäre schön wenn die legal wäre ...Sorgen vielleicht wegen den Bäumen...ist nicht so toll wenn man Nägel in Bäume schlägt  ...würde nicht gerade von Verantwortungsbewußten handeln zeugen...aber ich hoffe mal, ich hab mich da getäuscht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> sieht aber schon wieder recht zivil aus. ich denke nicht die größe der einzelnen schrammen macht den meister, sondern die schön flächige verteilung über den ganzen körper. und ja, jörg, mein fuß strengt sich gerade an, deinem zu gleichen... aber ich glaube an deinen bunten narbenfuß kommt so schnell keiner ran. =)



autsch. Aber: Es heilt. Gute Besserung!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> ..ist nicht so toll wenn man Nägel in Bäume schlägt  ...würde nicht gerade von Verantwortungsbewußten handeln zeugen


der raschaa wird schon wissen was er da tut. zumal den bildern nach zu urteilen die gesamten northshores nicht an intakten bäumen vernagelt sind, sondern auf eigenen stelzen stehen. ich habe nur ein bild gesehen wo latten an einen baum genagelt sind und das sieht eher nach den überbleibseln eines kinder-baumhauses aus. also besser die pferde im stall lassen.


----------



## THBiker (23. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> der raschaa wird schon wissen was er da tut. zumal den bildern nach zu urteilen die gesamten northshores nicht an intakten bäumen vernagelt sind, sondern auf eigenen stelzen stehen. ich habe nur ein bild gesehen wo latten an einen baum genagelt sind und das sieht eher nach den überbleibseln eines kinder-baumhauses aus. also besser die pferde im stall lassen.



wie wurde dann hier die Querstrebe befestigt


----------



## raschaa (24. April 2006)

okok,
was mer auf dem bild natürlich nit sieht ist die stütze auf der anderen seite des baumes auf dem der querträger aufliegt.....wir bemühen uns keine bäume "anzunageln", dennoch geschieht des hier und da um einfach die "strukturelle integrität" zu gewährleisten. Das gelände ist zu 50% privat und 50% gemeinde, bisher toleriert man unsere bauten seit ca. 2 jahren......aber auch nur weil wir kein "biker-tourismus" pflegen....die location ist eigentlich nur den locals und gästen vorbehalten.

nochma zum bäume annageln....interessanterweise hat ein freund (forstwirt) der im gala-bau tätig ist, behauptet, dass die kurzen nägel eigentlich nur das cambrium beschädigen und dies nicht wirklich schlimm sei, jedenfalls nicht annähernd so wie wenn die rücke fahrzeuge großflächig die rinde verletzen....ich persönlich gebe mir grösste mühe es zu vermeiden wenn möglich....problem ist ab ner gewissen höhe der bauten entsprechendes material für den unterbau zu finden, sprich balken/stämme über 2,50m. wir sind ein minimal budget location ...in der crew sind auch ein paar 14-15 jährige die sind da weitestgehend schmerzfrei was lebende bäume verletzen betrifft aber wir "älteren" bemühen uns aufklärungsarbeit zu leisten......es bleibt immer ein abwägen zwischen stabiler konstruktion und "naturschutz"....wir haben auch schon ganze bäume gefällt aber nach sorgfältiger auswahl (siehe kumpel forstwirt...) vor allem weil das gelände seit mehreren jahren forstmäßig nicht gepflegt wird und der baum wuchs sehr wild ist....vorteil ist: in ca.200m entfernung verläuft ne kreisstrasse also kein jagd gebiet! so hält mer sich die jägersleut vom leib (sind übrigens viel schwieriger zu handhaben als die forstleut).....der ansässige bürgermeister weiss bescheid, kennt uns und die wenn überhaupt betroffenen anwohner sind uns und der motorsäge   wohlgesonnen........oberste maximen: eine aufgeräumte optik, kein müll, keine wilden parties.........einfach Bauen und BIKEN!!!

in diesem sinne... wenn du uns besuchen willst und du nicht zuweit weg wohnst einfach PM und wir checken mal obs sich für dich lohnt vorbeizuschauen.....

ride on

ra


----------



## THBiker (24. April 2006)

Hey Raschaa   

...das hört sich doch vernünftig an!!! Die Stütze sieht man nicht..ok...konnte man sich ja denken! Hast du´s schonmal mit Seilen versucht??? Ich habe da keine Erfahrung ob man da was stabiles hinbekommt, denke mir aber, wenn man das Seil vor dem verzurren anfeuchtet, ordentlich spannt...dann müßte das nach dem Trocknen sehr gestrafft und stabil sein 

Dann mal viel Erfolg mit eurem Gelände! 

2 jahre hatten wir auch geschafft ...sogar etwas mehr.....hmmm jetzt ist Abriss angesagt  ....aber bei uns waren es auch andere Vorraussetzungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (24. April 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> autsch. Aber: Es heilt. Gute Besserung!



Danke nehme ich auch in anspruch..... 

bin voll mit der linken schulter innen baum reingemoscht, dachte abends noch die schmerzen deuten auf schlüsselbein hin aber heut gehts halbwegs..ist halt schee rot und blau.....jo die neue line mit dem gekurvten baum ist sooooo obergeil, jms wollts entjungfern und hat 5-6 anläufe verzockt.....bin ich aufs bike und habs direkt beim ersten durchgang genullt   ich steh halt auf technisch anspruchsvoll  

kommt ma gucke, bei passendem wetter ist bis 20-20:30 hell und warm dort, also auch fürn nachmittags rock geeignet

allen verletzten mein mitgefühl....bis bald


----------



## raschaa (24. April 2006)

THBiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Raschaa
> 
> ...das hört sich doch vernünftig an!!! Die Stütze sieht man nicht..ok...konnte man sich ja denken! Hast du´s schonmal mit Seilen versucht???



danke!! hhmmmm seile (?) ich weiss nit...wenn mer bedenkt wie schnell so'n baum über z.B. ein weidezaun mit der rinde wächst und das auf dem ganzen umfang????? ausserdem hätte ich längerfristige bedenken bzgl. der stabilität....wie schon erwähnt, ich benutze gerne die bäume um davor eine stütze zu stellen um dann mit kurzen nägeln das ganze zu fixieren, die nägel solln nur die position halten und nicht tragen also brauch ich da nicht 5 stück 150er jesus in das ding reinwixen sondern nur 2 kleinere


----------



## deimudder (24. April 2006)

Moin Männers. Jungs übertreibst nitt. Ruck zuck ist Klumparm angesagt 
Was anners. Am 13.05. findet in Winterberg "the cut" (Slopestylewettbewerb) statt. Würde mir das gern angucken. Habt ihr Bock? An dem tag ist nur der Funride gesperrt, alles andere kann man fahren (ich leider noch nicht). Man könnte die bikes mitnehmen, fahren gucken und fotos machen. http://www.bikepark-winterberg.de/aktuelles.htm


----------



## Horst Sochinski (24. April 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> @Suffköbbe: Ihr Nasen, wisst ja, dass ihr was verpasst habt... aus zweimal Boppard mach nullmal Boppard... naja... aber ich glaub Euer Abend war auch nicht schlecht
> Also Beweisfotos anbringen: Einmal Mädels und einmal Sturzwunden



@Saufnasen: Ihr habt echt derb was verpasst! Ich sag nur: "Der Spanier"...genaueres an anderer Stelle. Jedenfalls müssen die Mädels schon hammergeil gewesen sein, um das aufzuwiegen!  Schüß!


----------



## raschaa (24. April 2006)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> Was anners. Am 13.05. findet in Winterberg "the cut" (Slopestylewettbewerb) statt. Würde mir das gern angucken. Habt ihr Bock?



Jo, hatte eh schon dran gedacht....denke nur es wird sau voll, so von wegen selber biken, hatte überlegt freitag schon freinehmen zum hinfahrn und selber rocken und dann übernachten und samstag slopestyle gucke.....?


----------



## deimudder (24. April 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, hatte eh schon dran gedacht....denke nur es wird sau voll, so von wegen selber biken, hatte überlegt freitag schon freinehmen zum hinfahrn und selber rocken und dann übernachten und samstag slopestyle gucke.....?



naja. mit dem voll kann schon sein, aber beim WC in Willingen letztes Jahr ging's auch. Das verläuft sich etwas. Also anschauen will ich schon. biken würd ich halt an eurer Stelle situationsabhängig machen. Räder einfach mitnehmen. Wenn's geht biken, wenn nicht schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. April 2006)

also am CUT wäre ich auch interessiert. vorher biken? gerne. ich nehme kameras und stative mit und mach bilders in stand und bewegt... =)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. April 2006)

> "Ich finde hier riecht es immer voll nach verschwitzten Männern"(Zitat Slaggy im Fahrradkeller)


was habtn ihr da im keller gemacht, daß du so schwitzen mußtest?! #

=))))


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. April 2006)

Horst Sochinski schrieb:
			
		

> @Saufnasen: Ihr habt echt derb was verpasst! Ich sag nur: "Der Spanier"...genaueres an anderer Stelle. Jedenfalls müssen die Mädels schon hammergeil gewesen sein, um das aufzuwiegen!  Schüß!


ja, vom spanier habe ich schon gehört und auch vom shuttle-bus-vergnügen. ich denke, wir hatten alle unseren spaß!     die mädels waren zucker!


----------



## deimudder (24. April 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> was habtn ihr da im keller gemacht, daß du so schwitzen mußtest?! #
> 
> =))))


 NEIN. Nitt ich! Sie meinte, dass es in ihrem Keller immer nach verschwitzten Männern richt...! Naja, habe da mal herzhaft gelacht und mir meinen Teil gedacht. 

Also wollen wir mal den 13.5. so tendenziell mit the cut planen? um so mehr ich drüber nachdenk, hab ich da voll bock drauf. Vieleicht bekomm ich von den Doc's  das OK und ich darf schon bisserl fahren.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. April 2006)

Gude Jungs! 
Mittlerweile können wir hier echt ne Invalidenecke aufmachen... auch Dir gute Besserung Raschaa! 

Winterberg hört sich gut an! Ein Tag zum biken einplanen wär nicht schlecht... ist die Frage, wieviel da Freitags schon los ist...?!?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. April 2006)

freitags vermutlich nicht so monstermässig viel, aber ich kann eh erst mittags hier weg.


----------



## deimudder (25. April 2006)

dito. Evtl. ist Urlaub möglich. Aber je nachdem was die Doc's sagen kann ich wahrscheinlich eh nitt biken. Daher wäre ich auch für ne Anreise am Samstag. Gute Stunde bis eineinhalb Stunden Fahrt. Mit Heimweh und Rückenwind natürlich schneller. Wir können es ja so machen, dass die die biken schon Freitags anreisen und fahren und die anderen kommen nach. Alle bekommst du mit Bikes und Material sowieso nicht in eine Karre.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (25. April 2006)

Raschaa - sehr geil - Kompliment - stehst Du etwa auf schmal? - ich denke Besuch am WE steht an oder was meinen die Anderen?  

Winterberg - klingt nicht schlecht - wir können ja mal am WE planen.....

Max: meine E-Mail [email protected] und Handy: 0178TRAVISS

ach und zu den Bäumen ... mein Gott - geht mal nach Süd-Amerika oder in die sibirischen Wälder - dort kann man sich mal über Umweltschutz unterhalten - oder warum sonst sind die Autos von Hyundai so preiswert... also mal in die richtigen Reklationen bringen.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (25. April 2006)

Relationen!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. April 2006)

...Niko und ich haben gerade einen Kasten Krombacher gekauft...

Zitat "Das Krombacher Regenwald Projekt geht in eine neue Runde. Nicht zuletzt die große Resonanz auf Verbraucher-Seite sowie der Erfolg für die gute Sache (15,1 Mio. m² konnten unter den Schutz des WWF gestellt werden) haben die Krombacher Brauerei und den WWF bewogen, auch 2003 gemeinsam für den Regenwald einzutreten."

Also nicht soviel reden, mehr Bier trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. April 2006)

öhm, hab ich richtig verstanden, ihr habt ein bierkasten gekauft, der noch aus 2003 ist? schmeckt sicher nicht so gut wie travis beugelbuddelbier mit ablaufdatum märz 2006 neulich an der HZ... *grins*


----------



## Red_Baron666 (26. April 2006)

Das nennt man - natürliches Recycling


----------



## raschaa (26. April 2006)

Travis-DH schrieb:
			
		

> Raschaa - sehr geil - Kompliment - stehst Du etwa auf schmal? -


 danke, danke  ja, ich steh auf "schmal", um es in den worten von Dangerous Dan zu fassen "why build'em low and wide, when you can build'em high and skinny"  ok,ok das mit dem high sehe ich nicht so eng denn ich muss mir ja nicht gleich lebensgefährliche verletzungen zuziehen wenn ichs mal nit packe.....ausserdem heulen mich die annern immer voll wenn ich höher bauen will 

ja kommt ma gucke



			
				Travis-DH schrieb:
			
		

> Das nennt man - natürliches Recycling



...vorallem wenn mer anschließend die blase im wald entleert und damit zur düngung wieder beiträgt!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. April 2006)

jungs, wer von euch hat wieder die falschen pilze gefuttert?!

=>> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2642244&postcount=39


----------



## deimudder (27. April 2006)

Zu krass


----------



## raschaa (27. April 2006)

aaaalllter schwede....der hat bestimmt kröten geschleckt ;-)


----------



## arrochris (28. April 2006)

Servus Sepp alials Mr. Rheingau, wollte mich mal aus der Mainzer versenkung melden... christian (kona stinky, boppach)  

ist von dem Kasten noch was über oder habt ihr ihn schon bis auf den Boden geleert, wahrscheinlich is alles schon wech...

wann geht ihr denn mal wieder auf tour, meinem stinky isses schon ziemlich langweilig geworden, gähnt und murrt hier nur rum, kriegs kaum zum schweigen  

falls ihr noch mal nen ride im Rheingau plant sacht bescheid, oder falls ihr zum Slopestyle dropt...

grüße aus Meenz *ChristianStinky


----------



## raschaa (29. April 2006)

oh mann, der winter ist wieder da 
geht irgendwas, oder machen wir alle winterschlaf? hab selber noch kein plan

ansonsten schönes we


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. April 2006)

bin grad in düsseldorf für s ganze WE. hier ist feiern angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. April 2006)

Gude.

Bei sieht's jetzt am WE schlecht aus. Morgen machen wir wohl ne kleine Wanderung mit ordentlich Wein im Rucksack. Muss ja auch mal sein. 
Montag evtl. noch mal ne kleine Runde, aber nix spektakuläres...

@arrochris: Schön was von Dir zu hören. War cool in Boppard, gell. 
...hab' immer bischen kühles Bier und die gut' Riesling im Kühlschrank. Bist herzlich eingeladen 
Vielleicht hast Du am Montag ja Zeit, könnten ne kleine Runde drehen.

@raschaa: Wie sieht's bei Dir aus?
@Travis-DH: und bei Dir?


----------



## raschaa (29. April 2006)

ich fürchte des wetter wird schei** sein, aber wir können ja kurzfristig gucke, dann trinke mal nit soviel wein damit du am montag fit bist


----------



## Sepprheingauner (1. Mai 2006)

...also ich war heut' noch extrem neben der Spur. War doch härter als gedacht gestern. 

Jetzt komm' ich schon wieder zum nächsten WE: Es war mal Winterberg angedacht!?!? Wer hätte Interesse?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Mai 2006)

eieiei, 3 nächte durchgefeiert. meine augenringe sind größer als die vom saturn. aber geil war's!


----------



## arrochris (2. Mai 2006)

...werd mir vorläufig keinen Tequila Whiskey Diabolo-Mix mehr gönnen, hat gestern ganz schön lang gedauert um schmerzfrei geradeaus schauen zu können... nix mit biken...  

nächstes Wochenende Winterberg würd ich spontan mit  begrüßen...

see ya


----------



## raschaa (2. Mai 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt komm' ich schon wieder zum nächsten WE: Es war mal Winterberg angedacht!?!? Wer hätte Interesse?



nächstes we geht bei mir leider nit, aber ich erinnere das des we drauf slopestyle in wberg ist....ich plane weiterhin am freitag schon hinzufahren zum biken und am samstag zu gucke......seltsamerweise steht überall das es vom 13-14 stattfindet aber im zeitplan ist nur ein tag vorgesehen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (2. Mai 2006)

Servus in die Runde,

bin vom Steinewerfen aus Berlin zurück und bereit zu neuen Taten...Winterberg als tatort kommt mir genau recht, wäre ich sofort dabei - gerne auch Sa &SO...Wetter soll gut werden..


----------



## deimudder (2. Mai 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes we geht bei mir leider nit, aber ich erinnere das des we drauf slopestyle in wberg ist....ich plane weiterhin am freitag schon hinzufahren zum biken und am samstag zu gucke......seltsamerweise steht überall das es vom 13-14 stattfindet aber im zeitplan ist nur ein tag vorgesehen??



Jo da bin ich auch schon drüber gestolpert. Laut the Cut Seite soll es 13 + 14 sein. ich will unbedingt hin. Kann aber nitt fahren. daher nur foto und schauen. wenn wir da aber 2 tage hinwollen müßte man sich schon um zeltplatz kümmern, oder? Wir will denn jetzt alles mit, damit wir mal kleinen Plan machen wegen hinfahren etc.

Gruß Tobi (with one broken wing)


----------



## steep_deep (2. Mai 2006)

Nochmal in Sachen Winterberg: 

Hab hier ne Unterkunft gefunden, direkt am Bikepark, fÃ¼r 62,50â¬ fÃ¼r 4 Personen (Sa. auf So.) - jemand dabei?


----------



## deimudder (2. Mai 2006)

steep_deep schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal in Sachen Winterberg:
> 
> Hab hier ne Unterkunft gefunden, direkt am Bikepark, für 62,50 für 4 Personen (Sa. auf So.) - jemand dabei?



dieses WE oder the Cut WE? Denke aber eher, dass ich zelten werde. Billiger


----------



## raschaa (2. Mai 2006)

Also, ich denke auf dem parkplatz gegenüber (auf der anderen seite der dicken strasse) ist ein fetter parkplatz, da dürfte jedenfalls noch am freitag ausreichend platz sein. ich bin eher so der schlafsack im freien typ


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Mai 2006)

So Leute, wie siehts aus mit Winterberg? Wer will wann und wie?

Auswahl: Kommendes Wochenende oder das drauf. 

Das Wochenende drauf stell' ich mir problematisch vor, da wird mal wohl kaum zum selbst fahren kommen - vor lauter Veranstaltungen. Geil wär's natürlich schon da zuzuschauen, aber fahren muss auch sein. Noch dazu wird's wahrscheinlich übel voll werden. 
Freitag kann ich schon mal nicht.

Zur Unterkunft 62,50 / 4 ~ 16Tacken... wär ich dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Mai 2006)

arrochris schrieb:
			
		

> nächstes Wochenende Winterberg würd ich spontan mit  begrüßen...
> see ya



Welches WE meinste? Wär cool wenn ihr dabei seid!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Mai 2006)

also am kommenden WE bin ich ja mit meinen hamburger jungs hier im rheingau unterwegs. die fahren leider alle kein DH. aber das WE drauf hätte ich großen bock. allerdings bin ich freitag abends auch auf ner party.... hmmmm...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Mai 2006)

also, DAS sollten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206981

wie schaut's Ã¼berhaupt aus mit sommer-planung? bin ich echt der einzige, der jetzt schon seinen urlaub planen kann?

wie gesagt - vom 15.juli-17. august hab ich frei.



> Alpe dÂ´Huez
> 
> Anreise per Auto:
> Von KÃ¶ln aus ist man nach 900 Kilometern am Ziel:
> ...


----------



## arrochris (3. Mai 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Welches WE meinste? Wär cool wenn ihr dabei seid!



bei mir ging es nur am 05.-07- Mai-Wochenende, die Woche drauf wäre zwar auch ziemlich interessant, wollten da aber schon zur Roam-Premiere nach KH und Sa is'n Geburtstag...

Ob Ecki könnte weiß ich noch net, muss ihn mal anfunken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (3. Mai 2006)

also ich plane weiterhin am 12-13 nach wnterberg, freitag fahn, samstag gucke.........

wir (JMS, Steffen, Birk, 2 Bopparder et moi) haben jetzt für 29.7.-5.8. in Morzine, Portes du Soleil ein Chalet gebucht )


----------



## Slaggy (3. Mai 2006)

Ist am Sonntag denn nix mehr in Winterberg... Ich muss Samstags nämlich bis 14uhr arbeiten... argh.
Aber eventuell lohnt sich das auch dann noch loszufahren? Man ließt ja nirgendwo was wann ist!


----------



## raschaa (3. Mai 2006)

winterberg THE CUT, zeitplan:
http://www.mtb-rider.net/html/modules.php?name=Documents&file=index&start=Documentation&func=dlfile&target=The+Cut+Slopestyle&filename=Zeitplan+Winterberg.pdf

sieht nach nur einem tag aus, vermutlich samstag??


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Mai 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> also ich plane weiterhin am 12-13 nach wnterberg, freitag fahn, samstag gucke.........
> 
> wir (JMS, Steffen, Birk, 2 Bopparder et moi) haben jetzt für 29.7.-5.8. in Morzine, Portes du Soleil ein Chalet gebucht )


morzine? name, adresse, website, telefon, preis?  schick mal ne nachricht, dann kann ich das hier auch in angriff nehmen mit der planung. und das WE 12-13 winterberg würde ich gerne mitkommen, ich muß halt nur noch schauen ob ich burkhard überzeugt kriege. der hat ja freitag geburtstag und das wird sicher ein exzess...  aber der slopestyle in wi-berg geht ja eh erst später los.


----------



## raschaa (3. Mai 2006)

also, wir ham ein häuschen letztes jahr übers "office du torisme" in morzine gecheckt und dieses jahr wieder gebucht weils voll korrekt war. hat platz für so 6-7, am end ham wir noch 1,2 plätze frei ist noch nicht 100pro geklärt.

für eigene recherche:

http://www.morzine-avoriaz.com/

http://www.portesdusoleil.com

wär voll cool wenn wir zur selben zeit könnten, mittlerweile kenne mir uns dort auch bisschen aus (ich sag nur: trails von den locals entdeckt  )


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Mai 2006)

also wie gesagt, zeit habe ich mehr als genug in dem zeitraum. bin da also flexibel. wenn die anderen sich nicht festlegen wollen wann und wie - dann bin ich dabei. aber zunächst will ich natürlich versuchen selbst hier was auf die beine zu stellen, da jörg, sepp, etc. auch mehrfach interesse bekundet haben. man müßte halt nur wissen wie zuverlässig das ist und wann genau die jungs können...  also, ran an den speck und das ding jetzt wasserdicht absegnen!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Mai 2006)

ist ja tote hose hier. wat isn nun mit frankreich jungs? last call... sepp, niko, jörg, travis - ich hab noch nix von euch gehört auf meine mail. habt ihr am ende keinen bock oder könnt/wollt ihr euch nicht festlegen?


----------



## steep_deep (5. Mai 2006)

Gruß in die Runde, Mädels..Hab auf jeden Fall mächtig Bock, kenn sie Gegend vom Boarden - rockt! Kann aber jetzt noch nicht sagen wann ich Urlaub bekomme. Dieses Jahr stehen ja einige große Dinge an....:=))


----------



## arrochris (5. Mai 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> also, DAS sollten wir uns nicht entgehen lassen:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206981
> 
> ...



klingt ziemlich cool was ihr da plant, mitm AlpenRitt, würdet ihr auch eventuell nen "Outsider" mit aufn Berg ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Mai 2006)

logisch!

ich meld mich jetzt ja auch mal wieder... war die Tage in Irland. Jetzt bin ich Erkältet, mal sehen wie's bei mir am WE hin haut. 

Urlaub kläre ich mal ab, die Eckdaten sind ja jetzt bekannt. Muss da unbedingt hin!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Mai 2006)

es ist sonntagabend und das war soweit ein fantastisches wochenende! wenn es nächtes WE auch so ein wetter hat, werde ich dem wettergott opfern!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Mai 2006)

arrochris schrieb:
			
		

> klingt ziemlich cool was ihr da plant, mitm AlpenRitt, würdet ihr auch eventuell nen "Outsider" mit aufn Berg ziehen


wenn du fest sagen kannst, von wann bis wann du verfügbar bist, vielleicht. müssen wir halt mit den anderen jungs abstimmen. hast du einen fahrbaren untersatz?

bisher sind der radtransport und die termine noch ein problem bei manchen. wir sollten aber nicht zu lange warten mit buchung etc, da einige dort hin wollen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Mai 2006)

hier mal was interessantes in puncto filmen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Helmkamera-Finge...32022QQcategoryZ76145QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## arrochris (8. Mai 2006)

na das hört sich doch schon mal klasse an...

Mit meiner Urlaubsplanung kann ich zum Glück recht flexibel umgehen, könnte also auch zwischen Mitte Juli und August... Hab auch nen fahrbaren Untersatz, is aber leider nich groß (BMW Compakt), für zwei Räder und Gepäck (ohne hintere Sitzbank) könnte es aber noch reichen... die Karre nervt mich immer mehr an... 

@Sepp: hoffe Dein Irland-Virus hat seinen Griff wieder etwas gelockert...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Mai 2006)

Moin!

...werde so langsam wieder fitter. Würd' gern am Wochenende was hier in der Gegend machen, wa steht an? Winterberg geht bei mir leider dieses WE nicht ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slaggy (10. Mai 2006)

^Das liegt daran, wenn man den guten Wein am Weinprobierstand trinkt ^^


----------



## raschaa (10. Mai 2006)

@ max und sepp...........urlaub???


----------



## deimudder (10. Mai 2006)

Also wer will denn nun alles mit zu "the cut". Könnten ja Fahrgemeinschaft machen. Eigentlich dürfte ich ja noch nitt Autofahren, aber zur Not fahr ich auch allein hin. Also zur Not könnte ich auch jemanden mit meiner Karre fahren lassen, wenn's am fahrbaren Untersatz scheitern sollte.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> @ max und sepp...........urlaub???


yeah, well, you know... bis wann brauchste ein definitives go?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2006)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer will denn nun alles mit zu "the cut". Könnten ja Fahrgemeinschaft machen. Eigentlich dürfte ich ja noch nitt Autofahren, aber zur Not fahr ich auch allein hin. Also zur Not könnte ich auch jemanden mit meiner Karre fahren lassen, wenn's am fahrbaren Untersatz scheitern sollte.


also ich will auf jeden fall hin. mal sehen ob ich burkhard noch überzeugen kann. der feiert ja ersma freitagabend. aber wenn wir nicht zu früh starten gehts vielleicht. von jörg weiß ich nix.


----------



## deimudder (10. Mai 2006)

also um 10 wollte ich noch nicht dasein. wettkampf geht erst mittags los. können uns dann mal zusammentelefonieren, mailen oder icq


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Mai 2006)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> also um 10 wollte ich noch nicht dasein. wettkampf geht erst mittags los. können uns dann mal zusammentelefonieren, mailen oder icq


jupp so seh ich das auch. unbedingt.


----------



## raschaa (11. Mai 2006)

steffen und ich werden aller voraussicht nach am freitag schon hin zum biken und sind dann samstags eh vorort ;-) mer sieht sich.........


----------



## Horst Sochinski (11. Mai 2006)

@maximilian: was´n des jetzt für benutzerbild...ei, des macht mich ganz kirre!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Mai 2006)

Gude...
mensch die Woche ist alles verflixt eng bemessen mit der Zeit bei mir. Nur kurz:
Jörg wollte nach Todtnau. Ich habe wohl nur Sonntag Zeit und wollte dann hier ne Runde drehen. Also an die hiergebliebenen: Wer macht was mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Sochinski (12. Mai 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Gude...
> mensch die Woche ist alles verflixt eng bemessen mit der Zeit bei mir. Nur kurz:
> Jörg wollte nach Todtnau. Ich habe wohl nur Sonntag Zeit und wollte dann hier ne Runde drehen. Also an die hiergebliebenen: Wer macht was mit?



Sonntag wäre ich dabei. 
guckt ma hier ! Der Typ sieht am Ende etwas benommen aus...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Mai 2006)

Also, da das Wetter am WE besonders in Winterberg richtig beschissen wird (12 Grad, Regen und Gewitter), werde ich mir das ersparen. Hab ich einfach keinen Bock drauf. Heute nachmittag hier ne Runde auf die Pladde und Sonntag raus. Am Montag evtl auch ne kleine Runde, da ich keine Vorlesungen habe. Morgen soll es hier ja auch regnen....

@Horst: Mein Logo nutzt die Technik der psychedelischen Induktion und hebt somit Deine Wahrnehmung auf ein neues Niveau! Glückwünsche werden nur in Geldspenden entgegen genommen. PS: Nochmal danke für den klasse Wein! War ein netter Abend dort!


----------



## deimudder (12. Mai 2006)

Also, da das Wetter am WE besonders in Winterberg richtig beschissen wird (12 Grad, Regen und Gewitter), werde ich mir das ersparen. Hab ich einfach keinen Bock drauf. Heute nachmittag hier ne Runde auf die Pladde und Sonntag raus. Am Montag evtl auch ne kleine Runde, da ich keine Vorlesungen habe. Morgen soll es hier ja auch regnen....

Ja Wetter sieht wirklich schei$$e aus. Werde mal morgen spontan entscheiden und evtl. hochdüsen.


----------



## arrochris (12. Mai 2006)

Servus Sepp,

Sonntag wären Ecki und ich auch mit von der Partie... trifft sich ziemlich gut   see ya



			
				Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Gude...
> mensch die Woche ist alles verflixt eng bemessen mit der Zeit bei mir. Nur kurz:
> Jörg wollte nach Todtnau. Ich habe wohl nur Sonntag Zeit und wollte dann hier ne Runde drehen. Also an die hiergebliebenen: Wer macht was mit?


----------



## raschaa (13. Mai 2006)

moinsen mädels!!

jo, steff und ich hams auch wegenem wetter abgeblasen, warn gestern nochma boppard rocken, wär am sonntach auch dabei, hätt direkt wieder bock auf boppard und den trail am fleckerts (iss sooooo geil), lasst hören was wo geht...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Mai 2006)

ohja, morgen boppard? unbedingt! travis und burkhard sind sicher auch interessiert. wenn es hier heute nicht noch ganz arg gewittert, drehen wir hier um 16.30h noch ne kleine platten-runde. jörg ist auf jeden fall mit seinen frankfurter mädels nach todtnau unterwegs.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Mai 2006)

EDIT: Jörg fährt nun doch nicht nach Todtnau. Aber in Boppard soll es morgen regnen, zumindest bis mittags, genau wie hier.


----------



## raschaa (13. Mai 2006)

ei, mir müsse ja nit um 9 da sein  
war gestern auch erst so halb zwei dort und es war lang genug hell und warm...wenns mittags ok aussieht würd ich morgen fahren. wär cool wenns ein paar leut wären......


----------



## Sepprheingauner (13. Mai 2006)

hmm, wie gesagt, ich hab dieses WE ein Zeit Problem. Boppard geht bei mir nicht, obwohl ich schon Bock hätte. 

Hatte mit Christian, Ecki und Niko mal an die Zange gedacht. Werden da wohl morgen mal ne Runde drehen, dann evtl. droppen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Mai 2006)

also ich wär für boppard zu haben, sofern einer mich mitnehmen kann. burkhard kann nicht und travis hat morgen muttertag... =)


----------



## raschaa (14. Mai 2006)

eh mädels was gehtn, wetter sieht doch korrekt aus??
packts keiner von euch nach boppard? 
@max....dich abholen bedeutet von hier aus doppelte strecke für mich


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Mai 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> eh mädels was gehtn, wetter sieht doch korrekt aus??
> packts keiner von euch nach boppard?
> @max....dich abholen bedeutet von hier aus doppelte strecke für mich


ok, kann ich verstehen, aber die anderen fallen alle flach. sepp ist vor ort unterwegs, burkhard und travis können nicht und in jörgs auto passt bestenfalls ein bike rein.


----------



## raschaa (14. Mai 2006)

ok steffen und ich fahrn boppard.........sorry max, iss leider zuviel umweg
bis denn


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Mai 2006)

wir waren nun heute den ganzen tag anner zange und haben mit burkhards bus und dem vaneo von niko geshuttelt. ging super udn hat echt riesenspaß gemacht.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (14. Mai 2006)

..jo war echt sehr erfrischend heute 
Subba Wetter, guter Kick. Hat gepasst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Mai 2006)

foddofilm bring ich moschä wech. bin schon sehr gespannt uf de bilders. ne digi-spiegelreflex wäre aber halt schon geiler... *grins*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Mai 2006)

so männers, der film ist entwickelt und schon in 300dpi eingescannt. bin grad dabei mit photoshop wunder zu vollbringen. sind ein paar geile bilder bei. aber das nächste mal muß ich definitiv schnellere verschlusszeiten wählen und mit mehr blitz arbeiten. ein zweiter backup-blitz wäre sicher sinnvoll, aber der kostet eben auch geld. hab ja so schon nur fürs entwickeln und scannen + cd 18 tacken gezahlt. aber die ersten ergebnisse kommen bald!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Mai 2006)

dick dick dick! Da komme ich ja genau richtig von der Arbeit. Sehen fett aus! Ich nehm auch alles zurück von der ersten Stelle - kommt auch gut. Auch fett bearbeitet, bei jedem Foddo bekomm' ich ein breiteres Grinsen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Mai 2006)

so, die bilder sind fertig hoch geladen. hab mir mühe gegeben jeden zur geltung kommen zu lasse, aber es waren eben nicht alle bilder wirklich gut. ich bin halt etwas aus der übung mit der alten cam. 

album: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=9939

beispielbild:









übrigens - anderer hammergeiler stoff hier:

http://www.frontlinemag.net/preview/news.php?news_id=31


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Mai 2006)

...des darfste uns dann auch nicht vorenthalten. Allesamt sehr geil. 
Was ist mit den anderen Fotos vom Kicker? Wenn's zuviel Arbeit ist, kannst die ja auch unbearbeitet drauf setzen.
Gruß


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Mai 2006)

die anderen fotos habe ich noch nicht in der art "web-fähig" gemacht. mal sehen ob ich die noch reinstelle. hab eh nur noch 2mb speicher frei hier...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Mai 2006)

...hmmm, evtl. kannst Du Dich ja von ein paar alten Schniken trennen oder (wenn nicht) schick doch mal per mail durch.


----------



## black_jack (15. Mai 2006)

Na, da werd ich Schreibfauler auch mal Hallo sagen...

War gestern ein Sonntagnachmittag wie man ihn sich wünscht.

Danke auch für die guten Fotos!


Gruß aus Amsterdam


Ecki


----------



## vasco (16. Mai 2006)

Wo seit'n ihr da runter gefahren?
Den Zangen Downhill vom Marathon?
Oder den x Wanderweg von der Zange aus?
Wenn man den immer weiter gerade runter heizt (x verlassen) wird der sehr schwer, weil da alles Kreuz und Quer liegt.
Denke was schwereres (auf normalem Weg) gibts da gar net, oder?

Wie kommt ihr dann wieder rauf?
Die Dinger wiegen doch an die 20 kg


----------



## Horst Sochinski (16. Mai 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> ...des darfste uns dann auch nicht vorenthalten. Allesamt sehr geil.
> Was ist mit den anderen Fotos vom Kicker? Wenn's zuviel Arbeit ist, kannst die ja auch unbearbeitet drauf setzen.
> Gruß



cooler tach und schöne foddos - was will man mehr? 

wer hat den eigentlich des hier gemacht? na, wer hat´s gemacht...wer hat´s gemacht?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Mai 2006)

Horst Sochinski schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat den eigentlich des hier gemacht? na, wer hat´s gemacht...wer hat´s gemacht?!


der horst...  



			
				vasco schrieb:
			
		

> Wo seit'n ihr da runter gefahren?


Überall da wo es Spaß macht, sprich steil und steinig. 



			
				vasco schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kommt ihr dann wieder rauf?
> Die Dinger wiegen doch an die 20 kg


Äh, hochfahren? Teilweise über 20kg. Macht den Trainingseffekt beim Hochkurbeln noch schöner. Dieses Mal hatten wir allerdings ein Shuttle.


----------



## raschaa (17. Mai 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ........ Dieses Mal hatten wir allerdings ein Shuttle.



äääähhh........shuttle?..........die dinger stürzen doch regelmäßig ab, oder verwechsele ich da was?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Mai 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> äääähhh........shuttle?..........die dinger stürzen doch regelmäßig ab, oder verwechsele ich da was?


nana, so steil ist die zange nun auch wieder nicht...  aber ich stelle mir gerade vor, wie burkis bus mit feststoffraketenantrieb da hoch zieht. geht sicher gut ab!  

an alle die bock haben: heute abend 18.30h treffpunkt nerobahn unten - große runde!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Mai 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> an alle die bock haben: heute abend 18.30h treffpunkt nerobahn unten - große runde!




...Du meintest wohl an alle Studenten... 
bei mir wird's erst am WE wieder was. Ab Samstag Mittag!
Was machen denn die restlichen Foto? Kannste mir die per mail schicken?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Mai 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du meintest wohl an alle Studenten...


nö, bin mit jörg und burkhard gefahren...  



			
				Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir wird's erst am WE wieder was. Ab Samstag Mittag! Was machen denn die restlichen Foto? Kannste mir die per mail schicken?


kann ich machen. wird aber ne verdammt große mail. vielleicht ist es besser ich toaste dir ne cd?


----------



## arrochris (18. Mai 2006)

@Rheingauner...

hat wirklich fun gemacht, die Zange zu mangeln... und bis auf Max's Handschuhe hat alles lecker geschmeckt  (so schlimm war's jetzt auch wieder net...)

@Sepp, schmerzen die Gehstäbchen noch vom Suchen und Finden der Verlorenen Seelen (einmal Zange und zurück..., thanx for searching me...

@Max, coole pics, da lohnt sich das hohe Gewicht der Kamera wohl wirklich...

Bis demnächst und trust in you(th)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Mai 2006)

ja, ich hab die handschuhe jetzt mal gewaschen.... =) schade, gerade wo ich mich an den duft gewöhnt hatte...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Mai 2006)

@Ecki: Hier: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,417060,00.html ich mußte an Dich denken! Viel Erfolg beim Werratal-Sprung!!


----------



## steep_deep (19. Mai 2006)

Gruß in die Runde, Männer...
Wollte nochmal den Ausflug nach Winterberg nächste Woche ansprechen: mit dem Donnerstag (25.5) als Feiertag lässt sich ein richtig langes Wochenende machen, darum die Frage: wer ist alles am start?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. Mai 2006)

Bin dabei. Freitag bekomme ich sicherlich frei, kläre ich am Montag. Donnerstag geht bei mir aber nicht. Hab Bock!!!


----------



## black_jack (20. Mai 2006)

@ tricknOlOgy: Johan wird am WE auch zum "Bridge Day" nach Thüringen kommen...zumindest falls ihn die französischen Springer noch nicht gelüncht haben. Aber auch bei den anderen Springern hat er sich mit der Aktion nicht gerade viele Freunde gemacht  

Wir springen übrigens von der "Wilden Gera" im Thüringer Wald...aber die "Werratalbrücke" liegt auf dem weg dorthin...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Mai 2006)

die!
http://www.brueckenbaupreis.de/2006/preisverleihung/preistraeger1.php

Fette Aktion


----------



## Horst Sochinski (20. Mai 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> die!
> http://www.brueckenbaupreis.de/2006/preisverleihung/preistraeger1.php
> 
> Fette Aktion



eine Brücke zum Verlieben!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Mai 2006)

auweia. sieht ja sehr imposant aus. aber viel platz zum landen ist ja nicht da unten. zumal meine augen dort auch noch eine bahnstrecke gesichtet haben.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Mai 2006)

direkt auf'n Zug und wieder hoch - oder haste Schiss?! Was geht morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Mai 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> direkt auf'n Zug und wieder hoch - oder haste Schiss?! Was geht morgen?


genau, mit etwas glück ne punktlandung auf die diesellok.  

morgen? keine ahnung. ich fahr gleich nach FFM und habe sicher ne lange nacht vor mir (cocoon, monza, etc.). vermutlich komme ich auch erst morgen früh wieder. also mal sehen. biken will ich eigentlich schon, hängt aber von meinem zustand und aufenthaltsort ab. können ja mal so gegen 11 oder 12 telefonieren.


----------



## black_jack (21. Mai 2006)

Leider hat das Wetter überhaupt nicht mitgespielt...insbesondere der Wind war alles andere als optimal! Bin aus diesem Grunde auch nicht hingefahren. es waren zwar einige Springer da (ca. 20 anstatt der angemeldeten 50) aber es wurden nur wenige Sprünge gemacht.

@tricknOlOgy: Die Landefläche ist eigentlich ganz OK. Es handelt sich um einem befestigten Parkplatz (kann allerdings ganz schön hart sein bei schlechten Landungen) einige Höhenmeter unterhalb der Bahnlinie. Die Bahnlinie ist nur dann von Relevanz wenn man ein Problem am Schirm hat 

Ein paar Bilder vom letzten Bridge Day:

http://www.base-jump.de/1415/50449.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Mai 2006)

geile bilder ecki. das muß schon ziemlich kicken, da runter zu hüpfen. aber schade, daß das wetter so launisch war. hier hat es ja auch wie verrückt gestürmt. 

mein wochenende war ziemlich exzessiv und gelungen. am freitag abend mit einer guten freundin ne stunde vor ende noch im sushi circle all u can eat gestartet und mit heisshunger die teller geleert. das foto zeigt meinen stand nach 30 minuten. am ende war mein stapel fast doppelt so hoch... =) war die entscheidende grundlage für alles was danach kam... *  ich sag nur vodka cranberry. geht runter wie apfelsaft und schiesst einen schnell ins all. spital war echt nett von der musik her, aber das gestüt mal wieder ein echter griff ins klo.

sorry jörg, aber heute morgen war ich weder ansprechbar noch in nähe meines bikes. gestern war gay rebel night im monza! lauter verzauberte - hihihihi....  bin mit einer freundin und deren mitbewohnerin dorthin und hab riesenspaß gehabt. sind gegen 6 nach hause und ich war verdutzt, als mir die sonne ins gesicht knallte. da drin kriegt man ja echt nix mit. die mucke war echt genial. aber die ganzen verzauberten, ayayay, mir ist zum glück keiner an die wäsche gegangen. lag vermutlich daran, daß das irgendwann die mitbewohnerin übernommen hat...      lecker mädsche!

grüße in die runde! wer ist eigentlich dieses WE wo gefahren?


----------



## raschaa (21. Mai 2006)

moin,

war nix mit fahrn dieses we, shiet wedder.................nächstes we geht bei mir und steffen au nix, da sind ma im kloster do-so  

ach übrigens...der Amir aus boppard war beim the cut slopestyle in winterberg erster vorm dieckmann nach der quali, hat sich aber beim superman von der box gemoscht im finale und damit sein einzug ins the cut team verwirkt  

@Max kannste ma gucke und dein senf abgeben http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2702199


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Mai 2006)

schade für den amir, ich hätte es ihm sehr gegönnt, der fährt echt fantastisch. 

ich bin nextes WE mit der grossfamillich für ein grosses fest aufm lande. hannoveraner reiten und den neuen nachwuchs begutachten. 

@ra: hab zwar gepostet, aber hilfreich war es nicht. bin da leider komplett erfahrungsbefreit. sorry.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Mai 2006)

Mosche!
War heute mit Ecki spontan ne Runde drehen. Obwohl jeder so sein technisches handycap hatte (Kette/Bremsen) hat's echt Bock gemacht. De Walter steht - noch. Den Kuhstall sind wir dann auch noch runter. Das war LECKER. 

Morgen muss die Sache mit Winterberg geklärt werden!! Warum muss es eigentlich dauernd so beschissenes Wetter sein!?!?!


----------



## Red_Baron666 (22. Mai 2006)

Gudde,

bin am Freitach dabei - wollte aber wieder früh starten - MC DO Frühstück und dann ...

Wann wolltet ihr fahren?

Wenn Wetter so richtig ******* - dann bauen oder?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Mai 2006)

heute abend 18.30h talstation neroberg. grosse runde! sprich in einer stunde... =) gogogo!

EDIT: auf später verschoben, wegen gewitter und jörgs liebe zum büro.


----------



## steep_deep (23. Mai 2006)

..vielleicht sollte man hier mal inden südlichen Gefilden stöbern...

http://www.bikeparkmap.de/

..Gruß & bis Freitag..


----------



## deimudder (24. Mai 2006)

Moin Männers! Komme grad vom Doc wieder. Bikeverbot bis zum 21.06. :kotz: Leider wird das wohl dieses Jahr nix bei mir mit dem großen biken. Wenn ihr baut und so sagt trotzdem bescheid. Wäre dann dabei. Auch wenn ihr nen Platz für nen Filmer frei habt. Übernehme dann diesen Job. Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2006)

au kacke, tobi, des is ja mal richtig doof. hast mein beileid. mir geht auch dieses WE ein richtig geiler winterberg trip flöten, aber mit deinem ärger ist das ja nicht annähernd zu vergleichen. gute besserung!

@alle: fahrt ihr eigentlich morgen schon nach wiberg? oder ist morgen noch einer hier zum biken? mein zug geht erst um 16:irgendwas...


----------



## steep_deep (24. Mai 2006)

..Abfahrt nach Winterberg steht Freitag morgen an, beim ersten Hahnenschrei geht's los....Donnerstag morgen um dieselbe Uhrzeit könnte man aber auch hier ne Runde drehen - jemand mit am Starrrt?


----------



## arrochris (24. Mai 2006)

Jungs, ich wünsch euch allen viel Spaß in Winterberg, nehm mal nen Drop für mich mit (aber nen großen, schöööön diiiiiiep...)

Bin leider die nächsten zwei WoEnden nicht da, wäre ziemlich gerne mitgefahren, so long & care of your bones...

@Max: scheint mir das Du ne ganz witzige Musik hörst  gehst Du auch auf die Sonnenevents (Hanau, Obertshausen & Co...?)

PS: ein Tag ohne Biken is wie sex ohne Frauen...  

see ya


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Mai 2006)

arrochris schrieb:
			
		

> @Max: scheint mir das Du ne ganz witzige Musik hörst  gehst Du auch auf die Sonnenevents (Hanau, Obertshausen & Co...?)


wie kommste drauf? haste wohl die dvds mit meinen filmen gesehen?  also, auf jeden fall bin ich musik fetischist.  

höre eigentlich alles. also nicht nur elektronisch. mag genauso klassik und metall und funk und deutschrock und ska und und und. hauptsache es schmeichelt meinem ohr. 

aber im moment bin ich schon recht elektronisch aufgelegt. hab gerade ein paar geile remixes von frankie knuckles gefunden. nathan fake und james holden haben da ein paar schicke neue dinger draus gebastelt. geiler 90er sound mit moderner ausstattung.

hab heute mit alex vom allmountains 3 stunden lang an meiner rohloff rumgefriemelt und komplett neue züge und liner aufgezogen und alles neu verlegt. ist echt mühsam mit den ganzen nokon perlen, aber es hat sich gelohnt. das ding schaltet wieder wie butter. ein traum!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Mai 2006)

Gude!
Schade dass ihr in Winterberg nicht dabei seid - wir werden an euch denken.

Max: Nochmal wegen den Fotos von der HZ - versuch's doch bitte mal per email, die anderen Pics hatten auch nur 200kb. Muss ja nicht die Mega-Auflösung sein. 

Gruß


----------



## Horst Sochinski (28. Mai 2006)

@Travis:

Na, kennste die Gegend?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. Mai 2006)

Übrigens mal ein kurzer Bericht vom Trip aus Winterberg: 

Wir wollten ursprünglich zwei Tage bleiben, aber nach der ersten Abfahrt fing's an zu Schütten (bis wir wieder mit dem Lift oben waren, hatte sich die Regenkombi dann auch erledigt). Extrem rutschig war's auf allen Northshores und auf der DH-Strecke (derbe Schlamm-Packung - aber geil). 

Haben uns trotzdem noch bis vier Uhr den Berg runter gehetzt und noch viel Spaß aus den Bedingungen rausgeholt. Dann ging's heim. 

Nächstes mal dann unbedingt wieder (bei besserem Wetter)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. Mai 2006)

jungs, was geht? hier scheint grad mal die sonne. oh wunder...

ich glaub ich hol gleich mal den bock raus und dreh ne runde im matsch. 

@sepp: bilder kriegste gleich ein paar per email. habse aber kleiner gemacht.

was geht am WE?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. Mai 2006)

Danke für die Fotos, sind doch noch paar ganz nette babei.

WE muss ich noch mal abklären...
wie war's vorhin noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. Mai 2006)

schlammschlacht. haben uns heute die kante gegeben, aber ordentlich. 2kg mehr gewicht am rad....


----------



## Horst Sochinski (31. Mai 2006)

ganz in schwarz? Ecki?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Juni 2006)

jojojo, der ecki. krankester spinner, äh, springer. wann kommen die meenzer mal wieder biken?

achso, schickt mir doch mal eure skype nicks. ich bin "forever_freeride"


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Juni 2006)

morgen winterberg!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juni 2006)

...oder eher doch nicht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Juni 2006)

ja, scheisssEeeeeeeeeeeee. ich könnte echt kotzen. gestern noch super schön in boppard rumgehüpft. dann am letzten double vor dem dirtpark fett abgepackt und das knie verdreht. jetzt liege ich mit steifem bein im bett und winterberg in weiter ferne. kennt einer nen guten orthopäden in wiesbaden? sonst humpel ich nachher mal wieder ins spital... *Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (3. Juni 2006)

guuuudde!

melde mich mal widder, mal ein versuch zum gemeinsamen biken...wie wärs montach boppard?? falls der max bis dahin wieder laufen...eeeehh...ich meine biken kann?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Juni 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> guuuudde!
> 
> melde mich mal widder, mal ein versuch zum gemeinsamen biken...wie wärs montach boppard?? falls der max bis dahin wieder laufen...eeeehh...ich meine biken kann?


sehr gern! wenn, ja wenn ich dann wieder fit bin.    

hihihi: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2736962#post2736962 lest euch mal den ganzen thread durch. da rennen echt einige militärfanatiker rum. hampelmänner!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Juni 2006)

ok, hab grad 3 stunden im paulinen zu gebracht. so ein scheissladen. warten, rein, warten, raus, warten, rein, ad infinitum. am ende von röntgen und diversen tests sagt mir ein gehetzter arzt, er hätte grad nicht viel zeit und müsste jetzt auf station, aber anhand der bisherigen prozeduren könnte er nichts zuverlässig sagen. ich muß auf jeden fall am dienstag zum MRT, aber bitte vorher zum hausarzt. so ein mist-system! und wegen pfingsten geht eh gar nix heute. nicht mal ne heparin-kompresse hab ich bekommen. dabei sagte er: mindestens schwere prellung und verdacht auf blockade des fibula-kopfes, sowie eventuell sehnen-schaden. aber genaues konnte und wollte er eben nicht sagen. so eine verdammte kacke!!!


----------



## raschaa (4. Juni 2006)

oooh F*CK!

alder das klingt nicht gut   wolle mal des beste hoffen, nit das du noch operiert und mit gips bestraft wirst............

also an die anderen.....wie siehts aus mit moie bopparden??

@max + sepp.......ich verweise nochma auf meine mail von paar wochen, wie siehts aus???? es muss die tage ne entscheidung gefällt werden!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juni 2006)

also morgen boppard wird nix. kann mit dem knie momentan keine grossen sprünge machen. runterfahren ist aber ok. darf halt nur nicht wieder was dran kommen. burkhard war heute in boppard und sepp ist mit freundin in bremen. keine ahnung ob jörg noch fährt, oder travis? wir gondeln hier morgen gemütlich mitm schläferskopf bus. ich denke das schaffe ich grad noch und wenn nicht, kann ich eben aufhören und mich zu hause wieder ins bett legen.


----------



## raschaa (5. Juni 2006)

ok schade.......sollten mal wieder zusammen was rocken!!

gute besserung


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juni 2006)

heute war mal wieder richtig geil. schee wetter, netter bus shuttle und viel höhenmeter vernichtet. danach dann noch bei highspeed eine holzschranke à la max vernichtet (*KRACKS* - mit kopf durch die wand) und die fantastisch neu geschaufelte strecke von jörg gerockt. neee, wat schön!

aufm schläferskopf-bus übrigens den chadli getroffen (war trotz erkältung mächtig heftig unterwegs). und später noch mit niklas und helge den "fiese-möpp-3m-drop" in der nähe der leichtweishöhle erkundet. da muß man mal wieder ne vernünftige landung hinbauen, dann sollte das auch gehen.

film/fotos folgen!


so bilder jibbet hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/9939

vorgeschmack:


----------



## steep_deep (6. Juni 2006)

Gruß in die Runde, Männer...Schlechte Nachrichten in Sachen Winterberg, neue Strecke rocken, etc..: mein Crash gestern abend noch hat mich für die kommenden Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt, irgendwas in meiner rechten Schulter ist vom Oberarmknochen abgesplittert, dazu noch die Rippenprellungen..Bin jetzt erst mal bis 15. off!

Freu mich trotzdem schon auf neue Taten - telefonische Beileidsbekundungen sind willkommen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juni 2006)

Auweia, dann war der Einschlag wohl doch wesentlich härter als zunächst von Dir angenommen? Du sahst auch ziemlich mitgenommen aus, aber den Crash haben Niklas und ich ja nicht gesehen. Son Mist. Also warste demnach noch direkt im Anschluß im KKH, oder heute beim Arzt? Haste denn Deinen Fuß auch gleich noch untersuchen lassen? 

Hab schon versucht Dich anzurufen, sitzt Du etwa im Büro? 

Mann, mann, mann, also im Moment passiert einfach zu viel Mist. Mein Arzt-Termin ist um vier - war ja echt erstaunt, wie gut des Biken ging, denn Laufen ist nach wie vor kein Spaß.

Gute Besserung und bis später!


----------



## deimudder (6. Juni 2006)

steep_deep schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß in die Runde, Männer...Schlechte Nachrichten in Sachen Winterberg, neue Strecke rocken, etc..: mein Crash gestern abend noch hat mich für die kommenden Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt, irgendwas in meiner rechten Schulter ist vom Oberarmknochen abgesplittert, dazu noch die Rippenprellungen..Bin jetzt erst mal bis 15. off!
> 
> Freu mich trotzdem schon auf neue Taten - telefonische Beileidsbekundungen sind willkommen...



Oh man. Jungs was geht? Kann nur mein beileid ausdrücken. Bin auch wieder langsam auf dem Weg der Besserung. Kann meinen Arm mittlerweile fast ganz Strecken, aber null Kraft drin. Bis zum nächsten Arzttermin am 21.06. bin ich noch vorsichtig. Dann wird langsam wieder angefangen. An alle Verletzten "Gute Besserung".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arrochris (6. Juni 2006)

Mensch, Junge, was hasten da angestellt... Sahst doch gegen abend noch recht fit aus...
wo hat's Dich denn verrissen, auf dem gepimpten First-Jump???

Werf mal ein paar Arnika D6 ein, die werd ich mir für mein Rippe jetzt auch mal schmecken lassen  

hab mal die "Nachtfotos" vom Samstag Buddeln eingestellt! Werd auch mal meine Vodoo Puppe fordern um Deinen Heilungsprozeß zu pushen  





			
				steep_deep schrieb:
			
		

> Gruß in die Runde, Männer...Schlechte Nachrichten in Sachen Winterberg, neue Strecke rocken, etc..: mein Crash gestern abend noch hat mich für die kommenden Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt, irgendwas in meiner rechten Schulter ist vom Oberarmknochen abgesplittert, dazu noch die Rippenprellungen..Bin jetzt erst mal bis 15. off!
> 
> Freu mich trotzdem schon auf neue Taten - telefonische Beileidsbekundungen sind willkommen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juni 2006)

nee, sein crash war weiter unten. beim störrischen esel (der kicker vorm ersten grossen anlieger). niklas und ich haben es aber nicht mitgekriegt. es kam nur plötzlich ein ziemlich zerbombter und gestauchter jörg die strecke hochgestiefelt und meinte er hätte kein bock mehr... *grins*

EDIT: SOOOOOOOOOO, gleich ist der film fertig!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Juni 2006)

Na endlich, mein Rechner hat *PING* gemacht und der Film ist hochgeladen:

http://rapidshare.de/files/22405006/tricknology_-_a_grand_day_in_the_woods.avi.html


----------



## raschaa (7. Juni 2006)

wie immer schicker film....der drop am schluß sieht ja fett aus, habt ihr den gerockt?

war mit JMS und Birk am montag in Boppard...mim local Flo unnerwegs gewesen und den neuen geheim Trail "F2" gefahrn....alder, alder voll die mini rampage, ein felsdrop nach dem anderen und alles sacken steil, sehr anstrengend!.....zum krönenenden abschluß hat der birk dann in boppard unten nen fiesen stunt gerissen, dick vornüber gecrasht....stift krankenhaus in koblenz....röntgen bild sagt: Schlüsselbein fraktur......aber in 3-4 wochen soll er wieder biken können  also PdS ist nicht in gefahr.

@ Max+Sepp,Jörg...wie in der PN an Sepp, wie siehts aus mit treffen am sonntag bei mir zwecks PdS planung und nochn bißchen local trails rocken???


----------



## raschaa (7. Juni 2006)

kleine kostprobe vom F2:  

leider kommt die steilheit aufm foto nit zum tragen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Juni 2006)

geile location am F2! aber das WE war ja anscheinend echt für alle von uns mit viel schmerzen verbunden. son ein mist! aber nächstes WE wollte ich mitm sepp eigentlich sa-so nach wi-berg. aber da können wir ja noch mal reden... hab nämlich heute rausgefunden, daß ich am montag ne klausur habe, von der ich dachte, sie wäre ne woche später.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Juni 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> wie immer schicker film....der drop am schluß sieht ja fett aus, habt ihr den gerockt?


der drop am ende braucht ersma ne vernünftige landung. im moment wäre das nen suicide drop to atomic faceplant crash.   aber das werden wir noch bauen und droppen, wenn alle ersma wieder gesund sind, gell... damit man gleich wieder ins kkh humpeln kann...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Juni 2006)

hier is ja mal wieder tote hose... was geht? WM, DH und ALK!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Juni 2006)

Ähm, soweit passt's. Nur die Reihenfolge nicht. WM und ALK, dann Biken und wieder ALK (bischen WM evtl auch noch). Hoffe DU bist morgen fit!! Denk mal bitte auch an eine Dämpferpumpe. 
Wird geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Juni 2006)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*WINTERBERG ICH WILL EIN KIND VON DIR!*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Juni 2006)

so jungens, ich habe mir grad mal die filmaufnahmen angesehen. ich kann nur sagen: dick dick dick. extrem geile sachen dabei. freut euch auf den nächsten film!

EDIT: ich brauche mal die emailadressen von lars, chris und ecki wenn's geht!


----------



## Red_Baron666 (12. Juni 2006)

Gude!
Wi-Berg war sehr geil - wie immer - wir sollten aufhören zu arbeiten und uns für Jobs am Lift bewerben.
... ich brauche ein Job mit möglichst wenig Verantwortung....
you know what I mean!

Jörg - sag wie ist das denn passiert - wo war M-Robert?

Max wie war Deine Klausur nach dem entspannten Tag?

Was geht eigentlich am WE? Gibt es schon Tendenzen?

C YA


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Juni 2006)

Travis-DH schrieb:
			
		

> Gude!
> Was geht eigentlich am WE? Gibt es schon Tendenzen?



WE fängt ja schon am Donnerstag an (kurze Unterbrechung am Freitag). Donnerstag bin ich freigestellt und muss wieder biken gehen!! Vorschläge? Mal wieder Boppard?
Gruß und gute Nacht


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ragna.

PdS wird jetzt bald von uns gebucht. Was war denn heute mit dem Treffen? Hatte Dir mal ne sms geschickt?! Wenn jemand geile Videos von PdS im Internet kennt - dann bitte mal den link posten.

Was geht bei euch am Wochenende?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Juni 2006)

Hallo Ragna.

PdS wird jetzt bald von uns gebucht. Was war denn heute mit dem Treffen? Hatte Dir mal ne sms geschickt?! Wenn jemand geile Videos von PdS im Internet kennt - dann bitte mal den link posten.

Was geht bei euch am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (15. Juni 2006)

ei ich hab doch kein handy empfang hier! jo, wir waren bis grad eben versammelt, haben vids geguckt, waren unseren NS rocken und ham gelabbert vom urlaub.......


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

die versprochene Fortsetzung des "grand day out" ist fertig. Das Team 
Gravity Pilots war mal wieder unterwegs und hat in Winterberg 
Schwerkraftanalyse betrieben.

Hier könnt ihr sie herunterladen: http://www.filefactory.com/?e614a0

Die Datei hat 338MB, kann also mit normalem DSL in unter einer halben Stunde 
geladen werden. Einfach auf FREE klicken, dann den Timer runter zählen 
lassen und die Datei über den HTTP oder FTP Link holen.

Wie immer freue ich mich auf euer Feedback.


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (16. Juni 2006)

Sepp, Du Sau, Du bist als einziger unter den Fotos der anderen gelandet: http://www.bcd-community.de/images/4images/img3300.htm


----------



## raschaa (16. Juni 2006)

grav!ty_p!lot schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die versprochene Fortsetzung des "grand day out" ist fertig. Das Team
> Gravity Pilots war mal wieder unterwegs und hat in Winterberg
> ...



Hey Max! Neues Nick neues Glück!

fishing for compliments or what?  okok, geiles vid, freue mich ggfs. auf fette helmcam shots von den alpen, mit amtlichem speed, wurzeln, steine und staub ham gestern hier an den shores auch gedreht, am end bald bei downthehill.de zu sehen, ihr müsst mal vorbei schauen, unser gap wird wohl den einen oder anderen von euch ansprechen........was machen die urlaubs pläne?

have a nice WE

ra

p.s. wie seid ihr auf den namen gravitypilots gekommen??


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (16. Juni 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Max! Neues Nick neues Glück!


Pschhhhhhhhht!! Darf doch keiner von den pösen pösen Admins wissen!    



			
				raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> fishing for compliments or what?


klar, immer, weißte doch...  




			
				raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> okok, geiles vid, freue mich ggfs. auf fette helmcam shots von den alpen, mit amtlichem speed, wurzeln, steine und staub ham gestern hier an den shores auch gedreht, am end bald bei downthehill.de zu sehen, ihr müsst mal vorbei schauen, unser gap wird wohl den einen oder anderen von euch ansprechen........was machen die urlaubs pläne?
> 
> have a nice WE
> 
> ra


jo, helmcamera ist ab montag wieder verfügbar. mit etwas glück kriege ich sie noch vor nächstem wochenende. danm wird direkt mal experimentiert. urlaubpläne sind recht weit gediehen - jetzt müssen nur die franzosen mal in die gänge kommen. ich hab ein sehr nettes chalet für 8 personen (zentral gelegen aber mit garten und balkon) per website und email reserviert, aber noch keine antwort erhalten...  PDS wird sehr fett, glaube ich.

euer gap rocken wir demnächst sicher auch mal, aber ich bin halt immer von der gunst der autofahrenden gravity pilots abhängig...  



			
				raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. wie seid ihr auf den namen gravitypilots gekommen??


hmmja, also ich hab halt mal gegrübelt. da wir ja alle sachverständige im thema schwerkraft sind, dachte ich es wäre ganz passend. zumal ja auch das intro und das outro auf fliegen abgestellt sind... *grins*


----------



## raschaa (16. Juni 2006)

achso....und ich dachte schon mein "unter" nick hätte womöglich inspiratorische wirkung gehabt... bin ja auch unter gravitysurfer"at"online.de zu erreichen......

jo, die alpen sollen sich mal warm anziehen   gabs keine telNr von der bude, wir ham alles immer tel. geregelt (weisst du, ist sicherer!)


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (16. Juni 2006)

nee, die telefonnummer die da stand ist nur die vom office du tourisme in morzine und da ist immer nur der anrufbeantworter dran. pennen die?


----------



## raschaa (16. Juni 2006)

hab nochma in meinen unterlagen vom letzten jahr gekramt,

office du tourisme
+33 (0)450 747 272

Morzine reservation
+33 (0)450 791 157


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juni 2006)

Geiler Film, Max! Müssen da unbedingt wieder hin!!
Danke auch für das Foto


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (17. Juni 2006)

Jajajajajaaaa, den Film könnte ich mir echt immer wieder anschauen... 

Sepp, ich brauch noch Deine Ersatzteiliste, damit ich nen Preis vom Allmountains einholen kann!

ÜBRIGENS: Burkhard hat heute die Reservierungsbestätigung für das Chalet in Portes du Soleil bekommen! Hab grad auch schon mit Ecki deswegen telefoniert. Mit ein bissl Glück ist er auch dabei und wenn nicht ganz, dann wenigstens für ein paar Tage. Morgen ist heizen an der Zange angesagt, so etwa ab mittags. Shuttlen wird wohl auch möglich sein. Travis, kommst Du schon mit dem neuen Pickup? Dann wird's ja nochmal ne Runde geiler, mit den Bikes hinten drauf... *grins* Ecki wird auch kommen, Chris evtl auch..

Grüße in die Runde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (17. Juni 2006)

Böse Schlange in Winterberg:





==> *AUTSCH*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (17. Juni 2006)

Ei beim shutteln bin ich auch dabei! Das wird demonströs 

Geil mit der Reservierung - das wird sooo geil. Ersatzteilliste kommt.


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (18. Juni 2006)

ersatzteilliste habbisch. schade nur, daß mit shuttlen heut nix war. aber was man in den beinen hat, das hat man dann ja auch an höhenmetern. aber in zukunft nur noch mit dual-ply karkasse, dh-schlauch und 3 bar druck. ich hab echt so keinen bock mehr auf diese ständigen durchschläge... das ist doch echt nicht mehr normal...

WCHTIG: hab jetzt 2 interessante angebote für trikots! der eine macht langarmtrikots in beliebiger farbe und grösse und beliebigem druck für 39,- euro ab 5 stück bestellmenge. hab bei dem mal ein mustershirt angefordert. der andere ist mg-sports.com und macht auch die trikots für nicolai und macht angeblich auch kleinserien. kontakt steht noch aus.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Juni 2006)

Hört sich gut an!


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (18. Juni 2006)

jungs, mal wieder haben wir es verpasst:
www.adidas-slopestyle.com/index.php?id=185

aber ich gebe zu, zange raufkurbeln ist auch wesentlich mehr sexy, als sich in der fruit bowl die wirbel zu quetschen...


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (19. Juni 2006)

holla die waldfee - der film wird oft gezogen, obwohl filefactory nen dreckshoster ist und es massive probleme gibt:


> Stats for file another_grand_day.mpg (330.83 MB)
> 
> So far it has had 310 downloads,
> the last download was 2006-06-19.


----------



## grav!ty_p!lot (21. Juni 2006)

Mittlerweile sind es 465 DLs...!  Hat heute einer Bock auf biken? Bitte melden!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (21. Juni 2006)

Wer kommt denn am Sonntag alles mit nach Winterberg???


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Juni 2006)

also ich bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (22. Juni 2006)

falls ihrs noch nit kennt.....

fetter HD film von flowzone.ch

http://www.flowzone.ch/movies/movies_freeride.php


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Juni 2006)

danke ragnar! ist ja auch was zu PDS dabei, cool... BOAH, wie geil HD - die bildquali ist ja wohl der hammer!!!

jungs, ich hab heute ein endgeiles t-shirt gemacht. neonpink auf schwarz - das neue gravity pilots logo:


----------



## deimudder (22. Juni 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> danke ragnar! ist ja auch was zu PDS dabei, cool... BOAH, wie geil HD - die bildquali ist ja wohl der hammer!!!
> 
> jungs, ich hab heute ein endgeiles t-shirt gemacht. neonpink auf schwarz - das neue gravity pilots logo:



Das ist ja mal sehr fett. Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juni 2006)

danke für die blumen tobi! 

hmm, ansonsten is ja mal wieder tote hose hier. keiner zum biken heute... allein fahren schockt nicht.

was ist mit sonntag? hat einer nen fahrbaren untersatz und bock winterberg? ich brauch unbedingt noch ne mfg!


----------



## arrochris (23. Juni 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> danke für die blumen tobi!
> 
> hmm, ansonsten is ja mal wieder tote hose hier. keiner zum biken heute... allein fahren schockt nicht.
> 
> was ist mit sonntag? hat einer nen fahrbaren untersatz und bock winterberg? ich brauch unbedingt noch ne mfg!



Gude...

ich bin auch wieder back from abroad... Ecki hat mich schon mal vorgewarnt, Sonntag Winterberg, wollte auch fahren!
Mit nem bissel Fummelarbeit krieg ich bestimmt noch ein zweites Bike in meinen Kleinwagen!

Meld Dich falls Du immer noch keine mfg hast


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Juni 2006)

>Sauber!< 

Sepp, wann willste denn losfahren? Chris meinte was von 9 Uhr? Soll ja morgen voll werden in Winterberg und nachmittags regnen, daher schlage ich einen frühen Start vor. Fahren wir Konvoi? Travis konnte ich bisher nicht erreichen.






 Festes Schuhwerk!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Juni 2006)

JO. Neun Uhr Abfahrt und dann Vollgas


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2006)

trAvis ist nicht dabei, hat mir ne sms geschickt...

....SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!* finaaaaleeeee


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2006)

fotooooooooooos, wir wollen fotoooooooooos! schade sepp, daß du so eilig heizen wolltest und die kamera im auto gelassen hast. sonst hätte ich dich an der box sicher fotografiert... krasses gewitter gerade hier übrigens!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Juni 2006)

Ach war das herrlich. Bin immer noch voll geflasht 
Fotos dann beim nächtsen mal - in Verbindung mit Helmcam.

Übrigens zur Teileliste: Die von allmountains müssen jetzt endlich mal was sagen, sonst bestellen wir besser wo anders. 
Wie kommt eigentlich bei mir auf die Liste 1x Kettenblattschrauben und 2x Schaltauge Demo9???? Das Zeug brauch ich nicht - statt dessen fehlt der Adapter von der Boxxer zur Avid Juicy 5. Was geht?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juni 2006)

das hast du so eingetragen... wer sonst fährt hier nen demo9? aber macht nix, kann ich gerne korrigieren. hab immer noch kein feedback vom burkhard. werde da morgen mal nachfassen. muß eh dorthin zum laufräder zentrieren. hab nen argen seitenschlag hinten drin. dann kläre ich das alles gleich. kamera wird angeblich morgen verschickt! bin schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Juni 2006)

hihihi, ich hab grad eben mal bei der TK-online den fitnesscoach-test gemacht und siehe da:


			
				tk-online schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr Gesundheitscoach
> Anmeldung zum Fitnesscoach
> Danke für Ihr Interesse an unserem Fitnesscoach. Sie haben angegeben, dass Sie problemlos länger als 80 Minuten am Stück Ausdauersport betreiben können. Damit haben Sie bereits ein sehr hohes Leistungsniveau erreicht. Unser Fitnessprogramm richtet sich in erster Linie an Anfänger, Wiedereinsteiger oder ambitionierte Freizeitsportler. Somit können wir Ihnen bei Ihrem Leistungsstand leider kein adäquates Programm anbieten.


 super - ich bin so fit, daß ich am fitness-programm nicht teilnehmen darf und somit bekomme ich auch die bonuspunkte meiner krankenkasse nicht gutgeschrieben. wasn das fürn bullshit?  die spinnen ja wohl.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Juni 2006)

was geht? samstag drop schaufeln? wer ist dabei?


----------



## Holzfehler (29. Juni 2006)

dabei !  bring auch schaufeln mit .  ride on!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Juni 2006)

Holzfehler schrieb:
			
		

> dabei !  bring auch schaufeln mit .  ride on!!!


Sauber, Niklas!   Werde Dich noch kontaktieren wegen Zeit und Ort. Sepp? Niko? Was ist mit euch?


----------



## Horst Sochinski (29. Juni 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> was geht? samstag drop schaufeln? wer ist dabei?



joh, bock hätt ich auch. wann, wo? sagste noch ma bescheid?

ENDE.NA.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Juni 2006)

joa, hängt davon ab, ob es morgen ab was zu feiern gibt, oder nicht. wollte euch eh noch fragen, ob ihr bock habt das spiel oben aufm sonnendeck anzusehen?

wollte am samstag so gegen späten vormittag zum spot ausrücken. von mir aus treffpunkt zwölf an der talstation nerobergbahn. was meint ihr?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Juli 2006)

...SCHLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAND!!!

mann war das gigantisch gestern. bin immer noch lattenstramm...

wollte nur sagen, daß schaufeln später statt findet. kann noch nicht wieder geradeaus laufen geschweige denn biken. 

helmcamera funzt übrigens wunderbar!! direkt mal antesten heute...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Juli 2006)

...england ist draussen. das ist doch schon mal ne gute nachricht!

war heute nicht mein tag... hab mich mal wieder ziemlich blöd abgepackt und dank 
eines verrutschten protektors bin ich mit gewinkelten knie und blanker 
kniescheibe genau auf nen stein. hab einen riesenei statt eines knies. tut 
saumässig weh. vermutlich auch noch irgendwas am rechten kleinen 
finger verletzt, weil der zur seite gebogen wurde und reichlich abschürfungen an den 
ellbogen. ich könnte echt sooooo kotzen....

ich danke der chemie für eiskalte gel-packs, diclofenac resinat und heparin salbe. denn schmerz ist zwar schwäche die den körper verläßt, aber manchmal ist man auch dankbar, wenn er sich beim verlassen nicht ganz so laut aufführt... *grins*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (2. Juli 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann noch nicht wieder geradeaus laufen geschweige denn biken...



Max max max, ohne Worte...

Im Übrigen kann ich noch ergänzen: Brasilien ist draussen und Deutschland wird Weltmeister!


----------



## Horst Sochinski (2. Juli 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ...england ist draussen. das ist doch schon mal ne gute nachricht!
> 
> war heute nicht mein tag... hab mich mal wieder ziemlich blöd abgepackt und dank
> eines verrutschten protektors bin ich mit gewinkelten knie und blanker
> ...



Maximilian, Mann!  

Du bekommst Bikeverbot für die restliche Zeit vor PdS!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Juli 2006)

das war echt mal ein crash and burn weekend für alle... sepp - werd schnell wieder gesund! bin selbst noch ganz dizzy vom vielen voltaren resinat...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. Juli 2006)

Danke Max. Gott sei dank ist PDS nicht in Gefahr. Könnte mich trotzdem echt ärgern. Naja, shit happens...


----------



## deimudder (4. Juli 2006)

Man man Männers bleibt ja fit. Ihr seit mir paar...! Bin wieder vom Force zurück. Wurde mit Diagnose "erneute Radiusköpfchenfraktur" wieder dieses WE ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert, hat sich aber zum Glück als Fehldiagnose rausgestellt. Bisserl dickes Knie und Schaürfwunden vom Stagediven, aber glückliche wie Sonstwas...! Hoffe wirklich ab 01.ö8. oder so mit euch fahren zu können. Bin schon wieder am üben mit Bikekontrolle und Krafttraining für meinen geschundenen linken Arm. Wünsch euch viel Spaß in PdS


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juli 2006)

sachma, tobi wieso gehst du auch so hart rocken, wenn du genau weisst der arm ist noch nicht wieder fit?!

@all: bin grad dabei die aufnahmen mit der helmcam mal etwas zusammen zu schnippeln, damit ihr mal nen eindruck bekommt. sind ein paar ganz nette sachen dabei, aber es geht noch wesentlich mehr, vor allem perspektiven-mässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzfehler (4. Juli 2006)

die cam íst echt der Hammer .   Ich habe zurzeit nur das problem das sich mein Schaltwerk  am Sonntag endgültig verabschiedet hat und daher die Frage hat noch irgendwer  bei sich ein gebrauchtes  rummliegen ?also ein 105er oder ein kurzes xt von 04 wären eine coole Sache oder irgend ein anderes muss halt Shimano sein,da ich nur nen Shimano schalthebel habe.  
wenn ihr mir helfen könntet wäre das echt cool . ride on!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juli 2006)

sorry, niklas, aber ich hab hier nur rohloff-teile. vielleicht hat der sepp ja noch was in seinen kellern rumliegen... ansonsten versuch mal den bikemarkt hier vom forum.

das helmcam-video ist etwas arg gross geraten, ich bin grad dabei es auf 640x480 runterzurechnen mit etwas geringerer bitrate.  sollten dann knapp 200MBsein. 

sind nur die ersten gehversuche, also erwartet nix bahnbrechendes...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Juli 2006)

so endlich isses fertig hochgeladen: http://www.filefactory.com/?01976a

wer lust hat kann es sich ja mal anschauen. qualität ist nicht sooo dolle. hab halt diesmla stärker komprimiert. aber für schöne aufnahmen auf DVD von portes du soleil ist die kamera bestens geeignet...


----------



## vasco (5. Juli 2006)

Habt ihr schon die heutige Zeitung gelesen.
Großer Artikel über Fahrer wie "ihr" es seid.
Brutale Hardcore Fahrer mit Panzerung die wild in der Landschaft rumfahren und überall rumbuddeln und Rampen bauen.
So kommt es in dem Artikel rüber.
Geht um den Feldberg und die Biker Massen mit den zugehörigen Konflikten.
Meiner Meinung nach mal wieder absolut einseitig verfasst. Eine Minderheit die Scheiß baut, färbt auf alle Biker ab.


----------



## steep_deep (5. Juli 2006)

...Ihr Vandalen...

RIDE HARD!!!!

Hier der oben genannte Schundtext...: http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/rhein-main/objekt.php3?artikel_id=2442366


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juli 2006)

*aaaaaaaaaaahahahhahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

Da hat mal wieder die Rotsocken-Fraktion ihrem Frust Luft gemacht. Geil, irgendsoein aufgeblasener Dackelnazirentner meint, alles was nicht ist wie er, ist falsch. Super. Bisher habe ich hier eigentlich nur friedliche Koexistenz erlebt. 

Mal abgesehen von den immer wieder kehrenden Situationen mit Hundehaltern, die ihre Hunde nicht im Griff haben. Bin mittlerweile schon 2 mal gebissen worden, aber nie schlimm, hat nur geschnappt und den Protektor erwischt. 

Aber hier in Wiesbaden treten sich die unterschiedlichen Freizeitkunden auch nicht dermassen gegenseitig auf die Füße, wie am Feldberg. 

Ride hard, respect mother nature and f**k authority.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Sochinski (5. Juli 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> so endlich isses fertig hochgeladen: http://www.filefactory.com/?01976a
> 
> wer lust hat kann es sich ja mal anschauen. qualität ist nicht sooo dolle. hab halt diesmla stärker komprimiert. aber für schöne aufnahmen auf DVD von portes du soleil ist die kamera bestens geeignet...



für nen ersten versuch find ich´s richtig gut! besonders die boxxer-perspektive gefällt mir. das ende hättest du aber ruhig rauslassen können...zumal es nicht mit der helm-kamera gefilmt wurde, gell?!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juli 2006)

hihi, ja und nein. das ende MUSSTE mit rein. *grins*


----------



## Holzfehler (5. Juli 2006)

zum Zeitungsartikel kann ich nur sagen Leute die von etwas keine Ahnung haben sollen auch nicht darüber schreiben. ích kanns auch nicht ab das wir freerider als wald zerstörende ärsche dagestellt werden . Ich mein was ist denn so schlimm an northshore trails solange sie kein Bäume zerstören ,dann könnte man ja auch die Hochsitze von Jägern verbieten sind ja auch Holzbauwerke im Wald .  zu guter letzt lässt sich nur noch sagen : Schützt die Northshore Trails esst mehr Förster . Ride on!! ach ja da war doch noch was ich hab mir heute ein neues Schaltwerk gekauft,damit sollten meine Antriebsprobleme behoben sein. was geht am wochenende ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juli 2006)

Holzfehler schrieb:
			
		

> was geht am wochenende ?


ich bin am wochenende in hamburg.... no biking this weekend. ist auch mal ok, gönnen wir uns allen mal eine rekonvaleszenzpause. 

NACHTRAG: hab auf drängen der obersten zensurbehörde das helmcamtestvideo wieder ausm netz genommen, damit hier keine persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt werden... sorry, da hat es wohl ein missverständnis gegeben.


----------



## crankomatic (5. Juli 2006)

vasco schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr schon die heutige Zeitung gelesen.
> Großer Artikel über Fahrer wie "ihr" es seid.
> Brutale Hardcore Fahrer mit Panzerung die wild in der Landschaft rumfahren und überall rumbuddeln und Rampen bauen.
> So kommt es in dem Artikel rüber.
> ...



Das uuuuralte Lied: rücksichtlose Mountainbiker heizen rum und "zerstören" die Natur. Wanderer wehren sich. Hunde fallen Biker an. Es gibt handfeste Konflikte. 

Ich fahre seit 1990 MTB und habe das aus beiden Perspektiven erleben dürfen. Und hier im Forum wurde es auch schon sehr oft diskutiert. Sucht einfach mal nach "Wanderer" oder  "Hund" ...

*Es hilft nur eins: der Ton macht die Musik. Immer schön freundlich grüßen und in einem Tempo vorbeifahren, dass man die Reaktion auch mitbekommt.  * 

Konflikte nützen keinem, bzw. jeder "Einzelfall"-Blödmann als weiteres Argument der starken Waldwirtschaft/Wanderer/Rentner/Hundebesitzer Lobby gegen Mountainbiker. 

Und an alle Bremsverweigerer und Sozialanalphabeten: heizt im Bikepark oder auf Asphalt! Danke.


cu
C.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Juli 2006)

ähh, ja, danke für diesen überaus nützlichen Beitrag, crankomatic, wer auch immer Du sein magst...

Um mal von dieser totlangweiligen Diskussion runter zu kommen: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=515642196227308929

Viele von euch werden es kennen, aber es ist einfach zu geil, um in Vergessenheit zu geraten...


----------



## raschaa (6. Juli 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> NACHTRAG: hab auf drängen der obersten zensurbehörde das helmcamtestvideo wieder ausm netz genommen, damit hier keine persönlichkeitsrechte verletzt werden... sorry, da hat es wohl ein missverständnis gegeben.



äääähh, wie bitte  
ok,ok ich habs halt uffm rechner auf der arbeit, muss ichs mir halt aufm stick nach hause tragen..........oder muss ichs jetzt löschen?? sah keine persönlichkeitsrechtsverletzungen...hab ich was wichtiges übersehen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Juli 2006)

lass gut sein ra. es gab hier ein missverständnis. rest hab ich dir per pn geschickt...


----------



## Horst Sochinski (7. Juli 2006)

einfach mal so aus langeweile:

ich finde "loud and proud" triffts am besten.   RESPEKT, ist immerhin ein mädel! mann, was tonic water so anrichten kann...kenn ich ganz gut, ich hab dasselbe problem mit Cola light lemon.


----------



## arrochris (7. Juli 2006)

Horst Sochinski schrieb:
			
		

> einfach mal so aus langeweile:
> 
> ich finde "loud and proud" triffts am besten.   RESPEKT, ist immerhin ein mädel! mann, was tonic water so anrichten kann...kenn ich ganz gut, ich hab dasselbe problem mit Cola light lemon.


...stell Dir vor Du lernst sie kennen und roaaarrt Dir was vor, wow...

Mensch Horst, Du guckst Dir aber mal ein paar krasse Sachen an, jetzt wird mir einiges klarer  

So genug Senf für 2day, war ja ganz schön was los die letzten Tage... Jungs, wie wärs mit Stützrädern, is sicherer  


Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung in die Runde (trifft ja mittlerweile fast jeden  von euch ungezogenen Waldweg-Roadies  ) pflegt eure geschundenen Extremitis...!

PS: Könnt ich fahrn wie ich gern würd, wär ich richtich guuuuut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2006)

... Du meintest wohl Stürzräder ...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Juli 2006)

Übrigens:

Max: Die Kohle für die Cam ist jetzt endlich mal unterwegs. Hatte etwas länger gedauert, sorry. Was steht jetzt noch aus, insgesamt? 

Niko: Der Bahsguard müsste bald bei mir eintreffen. Schau doch mal wir groß Dein mittleres Kettenblatt ist. Mit biken wird's wohl heute nix mehr oder? Bei dem Wetter...

Haben jetzt eigentlich alled die Ersatzteile für PdS zusammen?
Übrigens ist genau an dem WE der District ride in Nürnberg...


----------



## Horst Sochinski (8. Juli 2006)

arrochris schrieb:
			
		

> ...stell Dir vor Du lernst sie kennen und roaaarrt Dir was vor, wow...



wie kennenlernen? das is ein video meiner freundin! pass uff, was de sagst!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Juli 2006)

Sooo, Hämburch war echt sehr sehr schön. Nett am Elbstrand gewesen, Fuppes geguckt und mit den blauen Jungs bei Mischaella im Reitclub zu LottoKingKarl getanzt. So muß das!



			
				Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Max: Die Kohle für die Cam ist jetzt endlich mal unterwegs. Hatte etwas länger gedauert, sorry. Was steht jetzt noch aus, insgesamt?


Macht nix, Geld ist geduldig. Finde ich ja schon super, daß ihr mich überhaupt unterstützt. Sonst wüßte ich derzeit aber nix, was noch aussteht. PdS hat Burkhard gesagt machen wir vor Ort und die Trikots, wenn es dann akut wird, also diese oder nächste Woche.



			
				Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Haben jetzt eigentlich alle die Ersatzteile für PdS zusammen?
> Übrigens ist genau an dem WE der District ride in Nürnberg...


Mir fehlen noch ne Kette und spezielle Rohloffspeichen, sonst bin ich aber ziemlich komplett. DV-Tapes und Batterien fehlen auch noch. Bez. district ride: schauen ist ja nett, aber selber fahren schockt immer mehr...  

@alle: Wir sollten noch festlegen, wann/wie wir in Morzine eintrudeln. Ich werde sicher diese Woche von Burkhard erfahren, wann und wo Schlüsselübergabe für das Chalet ist. 

Von Jörg habe ich gehört, daß wohl noch sein Kumpel Wiebe aus FFM mit von der Partie ist. Zusammen mit Niko hätten wir dann die 8 Leute komplett. Sehr schön!

Bezüglich Trikots - Sepp hast Du noch was gefunden? Ich wollte heute nochmal mit mg-sports reden, ob die uns nicht auch Trikots in verschiedenen Farben und Größen ohne Aufrdruck also pur liefern können.

*AUFRUF: Ich brauche von jedem, der ein Trikot oder T-Shirt will, eine Grösse, eine Angabe ob T-Shirt oder Langarmtrikot und die gewünschten Farben von Trikot und Aufdruck (jeweils 1 Farbe möglich). Bitte hier posten, oder per Email an mich. DANKE! Vorher kann ich nicht tätig werden und die Zeit drängt allmählich...*

Beispiel: Jörg, T-Shirt, XL, Stoff Schwarz, Aufdruck Rot => so in der Art...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Juli 2006)

ach, hier hab ich noch was nettes für euch gefunden:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/all/page/2/ppuser/33293

PDS bilder zum "anfeuchten"... =)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Juli 2006)

Männer,

herhören: Ich habe heute morgen mit dem Jürgen Müller von MG-Sports 
telefoniert. Individuelle Farbkombinationen sind DOCH möglich. Die Trikots 
werden einzeln bedruckt und dann erst genäht. Kostenpunkt: 30 Euro netto. 
Wer also ne Firma hat, auf die wir die Rechnung ausstellen lassen können, 
soll sich melden, dann können wir da auch noch mal sparen.

Es ist auch möglich, die Hemden mit verschiedenenfarbigen Ärmeln zu 
bekommen, z.B. rote Ärmel, weißer Torso!!

Aber es ist vor allem wichtig, daß ich so SCHNELL WIE MÖGLICH eure Angaben 
bekomme, sonst werden die Trikots nicht mehr bis PdS fertig!!! Ich brauch 
die Angaben bis allerspätestens Donnerstag!!!

Also haut rein.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Juli 2006)

jungs es ist schon wieder ein neuer drop fertig geworden in winterberg:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/269274


----------



## deimudder (12. Juli 2006)

Moin Leute. Wollte mal nachfragen, ob Interesse besteht am 4.8.-5.8. nach Nürnberg zum District Ride zu fahren? Hätte schwer Bock.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Juli 2006)

an dem WE sind wir noch in portes du soleil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzfehler (14. Juli 2006)

bin grade zurück aus München. wollte fragen wer am we bock hat zu biken !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Juli 2006)

vermutlich einige. ich auf jeden fall. das was und wo und wann muß aber noch geklärt werden...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Juli 2006)

heute nachmittag soll es ne kleine konditionsrunde geben. platte, wurzel, etc. morgen wohl winterberg.


----------



## Holzfehler (15. Juli 2006)

geil nach winterberg würde ich aufjeden Fall mitkommen ,wenn noch ein Platz im Auto für mich + radl vorhanden ist.  ride on !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Juli 2006)

Holzfehler schrieb:
			
		

> geil nach winterberg würde ich aufjeden Fall mitkommen ,wenn noch ein Platz im Auto für mich + radl vorhanden ist.  ride on !


müssen wir mal sehen, bei wem du noch unterkommen kannst. werde mal rumfragen. ich weiß selbst noch nicht, wo ich mitfahren werde, vermutlich bei chris oder ecki. ecki und chris haben zwar autos, sind aber beide schon voll mit jörg und mir und sepp fährt wohl nicht mit wegen grippe. keine ahnung ob niko fährt, schätze eher nicht, kann den nicht erreichen. letzte chance wäre travis, aber von dem hab ich auch ewig nix gehört. burkhard kann leider morgen auch nicht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Juli 2006)

männer,

DAS war mal wieder etwas, wovon man einfach nicht genug bekommen kann. etwas so grandioses, daß es einen noch für die nächsten tage so intensiv begleitet, als wäre es gerade erst passiert. ich habe heute einen neuen bewußtseinszustand erreicht: extrem-euphorisch-overstoked. 

DANKE, winterberg, für die rechtzeitige komplettierung des neuen funride. 

DANKE, petrus, für das perfekte wetter! besse geht es einfach nicht. 

werde gleich mal die aufnahmen sichten, das sah heute extremst vielversprechend aus. das nächste mal filmen wir den auch den double-drop-step-down auch mal aus verfolger perspektive... *grins*

so long männer,

freut euch schon mal auf den film!

PS materialschlacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Baron666 (18. Juli 2006)

Tag,
bin zurück aus der Versenkung  
Hört sich ganz so an als ob jemand in Winterberg war ...
Max - das Logo ist echt gelungen! 
Geld für Cam gebe ich Dir direkt - klar.
Wie sieht es aus mit Mittwoch oder Donnerstag - Burgi wollte am Donnerstag in Wi was starten - Lars und ich sind dabei. Lars das Schwein hat jetzt ein RMX R1 - wird wohl für mich das nächste werden - hab bisher nichts vergleichbares getestet.
Lars wollte auch evtl. mit nach Port fahren  
Ich werde wohl auf der Rückfahrt von Süd-Frankreich mal reinschauen - wann seit ihr nochmal genau dort?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juli 2006)

gude travis,

gut zu wissen, daß du noch unter den lebenden weilst... ich glaubte dich schon verloren... =) *grins* 

ich wollte eigentlich am donnerstag für ein paar tage nach düsseldorf fahren, aber für winterberg lasse ich das nur zu gerne sausen und fahre dann eben erst freitag hoch und komme anfang nächster woche erst wieder.

falls niko nun doch nicht mitkommt, wäre ja evtl für lars noch ein platz frei. das müssten wir dann allmählich mal klären, was da nun sache ist.

travis - ich hab jetzt kein trikot für dich mitgeordert, da ich ja nix mehr von dir gehört hab. falls du aber dennoch eins haben möchtest, können wir dir evtl noch ein t-shirt hier in wiesbaden bedrucken lassen. vielleicht kann lars ja auch aushelfen?

wir sind vom 28.7. bis 5.8. dort und ich wollte auf jeden fall noch ne woche dran hängen, wobei ich noch nicht weiß, wie und wo (übernachten, zelt, transport, etc. alles noch unklar).

grüße!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Juli 2006)

Männer,

ein neuer Film steht zum Download bereit:

http://www.filefactory.com/?c8747f

Viel Vergnügen!

Zum Abspielen empfehle ich wie immer den VLC Player:
www.videolan.org


----------



## Horst Sochinski (18. Juli 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> Männer,
> 
> ein neuer Film steht zum Download bereit:
> 
> ...



das is wirklich ein echtes vergnügen!  
pds: ich warte auf auf ab- bzw. zusagen bzgl. meiner bewerbung. im zweifel heißt es aber job geht vor...so leid es mir tut.


----------



## hugohugo (19. Juli 2006)

ei gude bin auch in wi und fahre alles ihr sucht leute zum biken dann meldet euch mal ( ich bringe auch bier mit )  hier meine E- mail
[email protected]


----------



## raschaa (19. Juli 2006)

hugohugo schrieb:
			
		

> ei gude bin auch in wi und fahre alles ihr sucht leute zum biken dann meldet euch mal ( ich bringe auch bier mit )



gude, musste am besten einfach hier gucke wann sich verabredet wird und dich ggf. einklinken......

womit wir beim thema wärn, irgenjemand bock und zeit auf feierabend rocken heut oder moie?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juli 2006)

jupp, bin ja im urlaub! ruf an, wenn du bock hast auf platte-trails. fahre wohl am freitag nach düdo. morgen abend wollte burkhard ne smoothe runde vor ort machen.


----------



## ghostfr (19. Juli 2006)

würde mich gerne anschliessen wenn ihr zur platte hoch fahrt da ich mich in den hiesigen wäldern nicht auskenn was nette pfade betrifft...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Juli 2006)

sorry, da haste heut grad ne möglichkeit verpasst. aber morgen abend wollen die jungs wieder los. ich schätze mal so gegen sechs, halb sieben spätestens unten an der nerobergbahn. aber ich selbst werde nicht da sein, fahre morgen weg.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Juli 2006)

PS: American beer is like sex in a canoe > ****ing close to water

LESEN!!! --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229610 - ich lach mich kaputt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. Juli 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> LESEN!!! --> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229610 - ich lach mich kaputt!



jojo, lustig das!!


----------



## hugohugo (20. Juli 2006)

gude und geht da heute abend was wenn ja wo und wann.
und mit was ( Hardtail oder Fully ) und wie finde ich die Nerobergbahn?
so viele Fragen bräuchte nur antworten Danke


----------



## steep_deep (20. Juli 2006)

Gruß in die Runde, Männer..

Ne Runde sollte man heute abend doch schaffen, oder? 19.00 Nerobergbahn?

Bis dann


----------



## hugohugo (20. Juli 2006)

super ich klinke mich dann einfach mal bei euch ein


----------



## steep_deep (20. Juli 2006)

..Für die Ortsunkundigen - Taunusstrasse ganz bis zum Ende durchfahren, die Bahn fährt über die Strasse...Unübersehbar!

Gruß


----------



## hugohugo (20. Juli 2006)

ei Spitze und wie ist die strecke so mit was kommt ihr fully oder hardtail


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Juli 2006)

ich empfehle nen fully. sorry, jungs, bin heute abend nicht dabei fahre gleich nach düsseldorf. bleibe wohl bis sonntag abend. viel spaß noch!!

apropos gestörter BMXer: http://img.timeinc.net/bmx/content/images/levan-gap/levan-gap.gif der kerl hat noch nicht mal nen helm an... vollkommen krank.

auch nicht ganz unwichtig zu wissen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=229679 verhaltensregeln, wenn man vom waldschrat gestoppt werden sollte... *grins*


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Juli 2006)

So, jetzt mal kurz was anderes. Der ein oder andere weiß es schon: Nach langen Versuchen haben wir jetzt endlich unter der Autobahnbrücke einen legalen dirt-spot genehmigt bekommen. 
Wer Interesse hat sich was zur Streckenführung einfallen zu lassen bekommt von mir eine kleine Lageskizze, in der er alles eintragen kann. Einfach pm und ich schick' sie euch zu. 
Trotz Legalität ist alles noch "in Watte gepackt" und steht auf wacklingen Füßen. Wir müssen also erstmal zeigen, dass es bei der Nutzung seriös und ohne Chaos zugeht. Ein paar wichtige Auflagen gibt es natürlich. 
Aber: Wenn alles glatt geht können wir bald bei jedem Wetter springen!!!



Wegen biken am Wochenende bin ich auch für alles offen!


----------



## ghostfr (21. Juli 2006)

falls ihr euch gestern an der nerobergbahn getroffen habt hab'  ich euch wohl verpasst, war leider erst ca 1/4tel nach 7 da, ging nicht früher. wenn jetzt am wochenende was ähnliches ansteht werd'  ich allerdings versuchen rechtzeitig da zu sein. info im forum wünschenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (22. Juli 2006)

..Guten Morgen Männer,

inzwischen ist's nur noch eine Woche bis PdS und mir zumindest ist nicht von allen bekannt, wie man dort runterkommt bzw. wer alles fährt bzw. nicht fährt oder überhaupt nicht mitfährt (Nico???). Vorschlag wäre deswegen, dieses Thema so langsam mal endgültig festzulegen - und zwar bis Di abend!
Dann kann man sich wenigstens noch nen Mietwagen reservieren...
Also, bitte mal die entsprechenden Pärchen kurz melden - gerne als PN oder hier...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Juli 2006)

Jörg, laut aktueller Info für mich ist Niko nicht dabei und statt dessen der Lars Derstroff. Mehr weiß ich aber auch nicht. Fakt ist, daß ich mitm kleenen roten Polo da runter gondel und mich unabhängig mache. Ich fahre am Freitag nach Freiburg, übernachte dort bei einem Freund und fahre Samstag früh los um noch in PdS biken zu können. Wer ähnliches vor hat, sollte sich bei mir melden... =)


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. Juli 2006)

Ach komm, so'n Zufall, ich bin auch da. 
Jörg ich könnte Dich mitnehmen  

Sonst noch bekannte (Auto)Fahrer sind denke ich die anderen bekannten Gesichter Burkhard und Ecki. Würde das schon reichen an Fahrern? Zumal Max jetzt selbst fährt?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Juli 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Ach komm, so'n Zufall, ich bin auch da.


Echt jetzt?!!   Krass, dann gehen wir in PdS doch bestimmt mal zusammen biken, oder?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Juli 2006)

Nimmt eigentlich jemand eine fette Luftpumpe mit?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juli 2006)

ich denke schon. hab so ne standpumpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Juli 2006)

Super. Hast Du eigentlich die Lage-Skizze bekommen?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Juli 2006)

jo, danke hab ich und hab es mir auch angesehen. bin aber noch nicht dazu gekommen was einzuzeichnen. der weibliche teil düsseldorfs hält mich in atem... *grins*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Juli 2006)

So Männer, schaut mal in eure Postfächer, es gibt was zu tun...


----------



## PlexMac (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo Ihr Leute,

bin aus dem Raum Bingen und relativer freeride "Newbiee" ...
Hatte eigentlich am Mittwoch vor nach Winterberg zu fahren - nur hat sich gestern mein "Busenkumpel"    dort unten (Winterberg) den Arm gebrochen   

... und alleine hab ich keine Lust zu fahren ... 


wenn irgendwer Interesse hat - (so kurzfristig wahrscheinlich nicht...) meldet euch doch mal....
Aber auch ruhig so mal bescheid geben auch wenn Mittwoch nicht klappt ...bin immer offen für Leute von denen man noch was lernen ..und locker spassig biken kann 


so long , 

greetz Plex


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juli 2006)

ich hätte eher mal wieder bock auf boppard und würde evtl morgen da hin fahren. post-zeit: 5:52h ?! bist du frühaufsteher oder spätzubettgeher?!


----------



## Holzfehler (25. Juli 2006)

ich fahre mit dem jochen wahrscheinlich am Freitag nach Winterberg und wir bleiben dann dort bis Sonntag .Ist aber noch nicht sicher . @ Max wenn ich auch noch in den roten rennwagen  passe würde ich gern mitkommen nach Boppard. muss heute denen von citybike in den Arsch treten ,damit das Rad von meiner Machine wieder fit gemacht wird ,wenn das alles passt wäre ich dabei. ride on!!!


----------



## PlexMac (25. Juli 2006)

gezwungener massen Frühaufsteher,,,... 

Boppard hätt ich auch Lust , bin da erst 1 mal (und 1 x bis zur Hälfte..) runter gefahren .


Wann willst du (Ihr) denn Fahren ...? Könnten uns ja dort treffen ...wie gesagt bin aus bingen und boppard ist sozusagen um die Ecke (fast).

greetz, Mic


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Juli 2006)

jo, also boppard geht klar. niklas ist um 14 uhr bei mir und dann starten wir gemütlich richtung boppard. biken bis in den abend, wenn es kühler ist.


----------



## PlexMac (25. Juli 2006)

wollte eigentlich etwas früher los , ....
denke ich fahr schon mal vor und schau mir die strecke an , 

hab einen bordeux roten citroen ZX und die Wildsau werd ich sicher erkennen  

wann denkt ihr denn wann ihr ungefähr da sein werdet...? ca.

greetz, Mic


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Juli 2006)

hmm schätze mal so gegen 15.00h. hab nen roten polo. niklas fährt ein big hit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PlexMac (26. Juli 2006)

na denn bis morgen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Juli 2006)

buääääääääääh, was war das denn heute in boppaaaaaaaad?!       :kotz:  also sowas habe ich ja seit dem vietnam-krieg nicht mehr erlebt, als wir patrouille im ia-drang-tal liefen...  sowas von pervers schwül und drückend heiß - ätzend. 3 schritte und du bist in deinem eigenen schweiss gebadet. und dann diese dampschwaden im wald direkt nach dem regenguß. 

meine boxxer scheint irgendwie nicht mehr richtig zu funktionieren - ist heute mehrfach durchgeschlagen und macht den eindruck, als würde sie fast linear, anstatt progressiv federn. ganz ganz merkwürdige kiste. luftdruck ist konstant, den hält sie, und hoch genug isser auch. keine ahnung was da putt ist. evtl ist das flood-gate hinüber?!    ragnar, hast du noch tips?


----------



## Holzfehler (27. Juli 2006)

viel Spaß in pds ,rockt die Alpen !!! ride on!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (27. Juli 2006)

Holzfehler schrieb:
			
		

> viel Spaß in pds ,rockt die Alpen !!! ride on!



M A C H E N    W I R ! ! !


----------



## hugohugo (28. Juli 2006)

ei gude schick doch mal bitte so ein skitzen ding da rüber dan kann ich mal schauen . ddddddddddaaaaannnnkkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeee


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. August 2006)

sers jungs, sitze grad in morzine im cafe: es regnet wie sau. krasse materialschlacht hier bisher. geile strecken, aber viel viel matsche.


----------



## Holzfehler (3. August 2006)

noch viel Spaß,hier ist es auch jeden Tag am pissen,und ich hab ne boxxer  ,somit kann ich wieder fully fahren


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. August 2006)

Holzfehler schrieb:
			
		

> noch viel Spaß,hier ist es auch jeden Tag am pissen,und ich hab ne boxxer  ,somit kann ich wieder fully fahren


sodele, bin schon wieder zurück. der regen hat mich vertrieben. aber wenn es hier trockener ist und ich meine rohloff wieder repariert habe, könnten wir ja die woche vielleicht nochmal nach winterberg gondeln?

besten gruß,

max


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. August 2006)

zusammenfassung PDS:

- spitzentruppe!
- traumhafte strecken
- super gelegenes haus
- ätzendes wetter
- in zukunft nur noch ab 2-ply aufwärts aufziehen, gell chris?
- auf nassem holz bremst es sich schlecht
- dämpferbolzen können brechen 
- dämpfer können kaputt gehen
- rahmenbiegen ist ne geduldsache
- neue luftdämpfer sind teuer
- morzines kellner stehen auf echte männer, die sich schüchtern geben
- englische spangenkiddies stehen auf flaishpaitshen
- ben reid und brendan fairclough zeigen einem, wo der hammer hängt
- rohloff ist matschsensibel
- ab 3 kilo matsch am arsch fährt es sich im sitzen, als hätte man die hosen voll
- über 18 geklaute räder in einer woche
- mein mitgefühl an die crew ausm hochtaunus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (6. August 2006)

JO, Mädels!

bevor ich hier in Gesülze ausarte, hier ne kurze zusammenfassung der dramatischen ereignisse unserer crew:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2898739

         

tcha, wenn ichs für meinen teil realistisch betrachte, müsste ich im lotto gewinnen (spiele nicht!) um innnerhalb der nächsten 2 jahre mir wieder son bike aufbauen zu können. das ganze ist (wie bei jedem von uns geschädigten) natürlich über die letzten 3-4 jahre gewachsen, son bike ausm nichts mit nem kontostand knietief im dispo am ende eines jeden monats wieder auf die räder zu stellen erscheint mir gerade jetzt nahezu aussichtslos.........bis ich wieder ein gescheites bike habe bin ich 45........ach du ******** 

war schön mit euch die trails zu rocken, ich   jetzt nochn bisschen

Ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. August 2006)

hmm, hattet ihr ne hausratsversicherung abgeschlossen? vielleicht kann man da noch ein paar hundert ocken holen?

anbei schon mal ein vorgeschmack auf die bilder:









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/278227/cat/500/ppuser/38434
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/278231/cat/500/ppuser/38434
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/278230/cat/500/ppuser/38434


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. August 2006)

Jo Max! Perfekt zusammen gefasst - das war ne Woche!! Weltklasse 

Ragnaa: Ich fühl mit euch - so eine *******. Werd' mal bei ebay schauen, ob irgendwas von dem Zeug auftaucht und wenn's was an günstigen, guten Bikes gibt kann ich euch auch Bescheid geben wenn ihr wollt. Wenn was auffliegt sind die Jungs sowas von reif...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. August 2006)

sachma sepp - warste nu noch aufm district ride?! und wann kann ich die woche mal bei dir vorbeikommen zwecks bilder holen?


----------



## black_jack (7. August 2006)

Yeps, kann mich auch den Ausführungen von Max nur anschließen!
War ne super Woche!

P.S. Falls jemand zufällig mein schwarzes D ) Race-Face Trikot gesehen oder gefunden hat, würde ich mich sehr feuen. Ist leider weder in meiner Wäsche noch sonst irgendwo aufgetaucht  

Ecki


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. August 2006)

...

  

hat das nen neuen besitzer gefunden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. August 2006)

männer,

ich hatte gestern nacht noch eine lustige erfahrung... wollte gerade ins bett gehen, da macht es bei einer ruckartigen bewegung plötzlich *knack* in meinem linken rippenbogen. und aus dem unangenehmen bissl schmerz der letzten tage wurde eine wunderbare welt des schmerzes. mit mühe und not ins kkh gefahren. dort röntgen bei demselben arzt der mich auch damals schon wegen der gehirnerschütterung versorgt hatte. der hat sich gefreut wie ein schulkind zu weihnachten und meinte nur "haben sie mir dieses mal endlich eine fraktur mitgebracht?" ständig machte er witze und lachen war doch das schlimmste für mich. beim röntgen liess sich aber nicht viel erkennen, obwohl der schmerz trotz 250mg voltaren resinat und 1000mg paracetamol ständig zunahm.  er hat mir dann irgendwelche tropfen gegeben und gesagt, fahren sie besser schnell nach hause, bevor die dinger anfangen zu wirken und hat mir noch eine diazepam in die hand gedrückt (valium mit opiaten drin). auf meine frage hin, was ich denn machen sollte und was wirklich wäre, zuckte er nur mit den schultern und meinte, er könnte nix machen. ich sollte mich freuen schliesslich hätten die umliegenden organe anscheinend nix abgekriegt. er sagte dann was von einem "okkulten bruch" und "vakuum hat sich gelöst" - wasauchimmer... ich nach hause, valium genommen, 10 stunden durchgeschlafen und jetzt sitze ich hier und überlege, was zu tun ist. vielleicht kann mir ja mein hausarzt sagen, ob ich wirklich die nächsten 2 wochen von schmerzmitteln lebe und danach wieder alles ok sein soll?! 

manchmal frage ich mich ernsthaft, was mediziner wirklich können ausser pflaster kleben und sprüche klopfen.


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2006)

oha,
willkommen im klub der schmerzpatienten......ich leide immernoch, atmen schmerzhaft, liegen schei§§e, schlafe nur 5-6 std. dann geht nix mehr. soviel zu meinen physischen schmerzen, der psychische ob des verlustes meines geliebten norcos wird zzt. täglich stärker.......ich werd mich glaube ich in schulden stürzen (bei wem oder was auch immer) und mir demnächst neues bike kaufen, liebäugel mim whiplash.......

@Ecki was macht dein rücken??


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. August 2006)

mensch ragnar so ein mist. wir hängen hier alle wie ein schluck wasser in der kurve. gravity pilots turned pain pilots...?! 

mitm radl würde ich nix überstürzen! überleg dir das sehr gut.


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> mitm radl würde ich nix überstürzen! überleg dir das sehr gut.



wieso meinsten? ich will dieses jahr noch biken!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. August 2006)

ja klar, aber vielleicht besteht ja noch die chance irgendwas wieder zu kriegen und sich deswegen in schulden zu stürzen - ich weiß nicht...

habt ihr eigentlich auch noch ein paar schöne bilder von pds? würden mich mal reizen...


----------



## raschaa (8. August 2006)

meinste? ich glaub da nicht wirklich dran, wo solls wieder her kommen?

nee, keine bilder gemacht, aber fabio hat wohl helmcam aufnahmen.


----------



## Horst Sochinski (8. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hat mir noch eine diazepam in die hand gedrückt (valium mit opiaten drin).



diazepam kenn ich gut. haste die genommen? also wenn de die noch übrig hast und eh du sie wegschmeisst... 

Gute besserung!

@raschaa

schlimme sache was da passiert ist..! kann man weiter gar nicht viel sagen...ich wüsste nicht, was ich machen würde. tut mir echt verdammt leid. grüße, Horst.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. August 2006)

http://www.pinkbike.com/video/?op=crankworx2006

hammer!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. August 2006)

http://expn.go.com/expn/more?type=video

booyaahkasha: X Games 12: Day 4 Recap - X Games 12 is in the books...

checkt das mal! unglaublich...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. August 2006)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Sochinski (10. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

>



und ich glaub immer noch du nimmst LSD!
was bedeuten die farblich abgesetzten geweih-spitzen beim hirsch? doch wohl hoffentlich nicht, dass ihr euch in pds gegenseitig einen von der palme gewedelt habt, oder??


----------



## Horst Sochinski (10. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> http://expn.go.com/expn/more?type=video
> 
> booyaahkasha: X Games 12: Day 4 Recap - X Games 12 is in the books...
> 
> checkt das mal! unglaublich...



shit, is das mal krass!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. August 2006)

der hirsch ist grad mal den morzine dh gefahren und dem glühen von dem tempo noch die spitzen... *grins*


----------



## ghostfr (12. August 2006)

da video-posts wohl angesagt sind checkt doch mal folgende trailer: 
http://www.nsmb.com/videos/
warte noch immer auf kontakt zwecks biken...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. August 2006)

ghostfr schrieb:
			
		

> da video-posts wohl angesagt sind checkt doch mal folgende trailer:
> http://www.nsmb.com/videos/
> warte noch immer auf kontakt zwecks biken...


danke für den link. war mir schon bekannt. bezüglich bikes ist das so ne sache. wie man ja den vorigen posts entnehmen kann, bin ich ersma für einige wochen ausser gefecht. ich hatte ja ausserdem schon mal angeregt, daß du dich abends mit den anderen jungs an der nerobergbahn triffst. dafür müssen die sich dann aber melden, das kann ich nicht auch noch machen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2006)

ghostfr schrieb:
			
		

> da video-posts wohl angesagt sind checkt doch mal folgende trailer:
> http://www.nsmb.com/videos/
> warte noch immer auf kontakt zwecks biken...




Ich überleg' auch gerade was am Wochenende so mit biken los ist... Irgendwelche Vorschläge? Morgen soll das Wetter wohl so einigermaßen werden. 
Gruß


----------



## ghostfr (12. August 2006)

Bin z.zt. im kalten verregneten hunsrück...erst ab morgen abend wieder zuhause. in welcher regelmässigkeit trefft ihr euch denn an der bahn? wie in früherem post schon zu sehen hab' ich euch da wohl mal knapp verpasst.


----------



## raschaa (12. August 2006)

an die Schmerzpatienten........wooooaaahh..bei mir geht nix, ich hab mittlw. mehr schmerzen als in morzine. die nerven derart, daß ich abends völlig fertig bin weil jede bewegung so anstrengend ist 
obwohl ich sogar ein bike da hab, RM Slayer 70 als leihgabe bis mein neu bestelltes bike kommt, ja ich habe meine seele verschachert um ein neues zu finanzieren.....hoffentlich dauerts nit so lang.
@GravityPilots: kopiere gerade die HelmCam DVD aus PdS, wer will ne kopie??


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2006)

@ Rascha: 1.) Warst Du mal beim Arzt? 
               2.) Welches bike haste Dir bestellt?
               3.) Ich will'ne Kopie!!

@ghostfr: Schade, das wird dann wohl dieses WE nichts mehr. Ich bin eigentlich nie an der Nerobergbahn. Schaff' das zeitlich selten und gehe von daher eher mal dann und mal dann fahren. Wenn Du Zeit hast einfach immer hier posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. August 2006)

jupp, ra, ich möchte bitte auch ne kopie! danke!

@ghostfr: die neroberg-biker sind eher der jörg, der burkhard und ich. jörg und burkhard sind aber sehr selten online. schick denen halt mal ne pn oder email übers profil: steep_deep ist z.b. jörg.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. August 2006)

Gude Max. Heute Weinwoche? Sind am Ernst Stand.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. August 2006)

ei sepp, hast meine nachricht nicht erhalten? gestern abend rief die werkstatt an und teilte mir überraschenderweise mit, daß die karre schon repariert sei. also bin ich dann abends doch noch nach düdo gefahren... laß mir doch meine süße nicht entgehen... =) 

gestern rocken, heute konzert. so muß das... hab gestern noch mit mühe und not eine schlägerei vermieden. son kacktürke wollte mir mein handy klauen, hats mir einfach aus der hand gerissen. ich habs aber festhalten können und hab ihm volle kanne eine gescheuert. war irgendwie son reflex halt. kam alles aus total heiterem himmel. einer seiner dreckskumpel hat mir dann in den rücken getreten, so daß ich ersma am boden lag. die wollten dann zu 5 auf mich losgehen und just in dem moment kam zum glück bullerei vorbei. da sindse dann weg gerannt. war echt ne haarscharfe situation.

komme aber am montag abend wohl wieder!


----------



## steep_deep (13. August 2006)

..Bin öfters an der Nerobergbahn, meistens so um 7 rum, kann aber auch mal später werden...werd mal Ausschau halten! Wenn's nicht Hunde & Katzen regnet bin ich am Start...Bis dann


----------



## steep_deep (14. August 2006)

Tach Raschaa,

falls Du noch ne Kopie übrighaben solltest und nicht weisst wohin damit...Nehm gern eine!  

Gruß an´die Raschaa's..


----------



## ghostfr (14. August 2006)

wenn's wetter so bleibt wie jetzt gerade werd ich so um 19:00-19:15 mal an der nerobahn sein...vielleicht is ja jemand da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. August 2006)

zu allem unglück kommt bei meinem rippenanbruch nun auch noch nen dicker schnupfen. jedes mal wenn ich niesen muß knackt es in der brust und ich hab schmerzen... echt zum kotzen. so eine folter wünsche ich echt nicht mal meinen ärgsten feinden... - wobei, doch, denen schon! 

irgendwie steht auch mein linker rippenbogen weiter vor als der rechte. komisch, daß der arzt das gar nicht bemerkt hat. gehe wohl morgen nochmal hin...


----------



## deimudder (15. August 2006)

Rippenbruch?! Schei$$E  Mein beleid. Hoffe, du kommst schnell wieder auf die Beine.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. August 2006)

http://www.bikepark.net/

es wurde einiges neues am geisskopf gebaut. ich glaube wir müssen da vor saisonende nochmal hin...

ich war heute beim arzt und der hat mich nochmal gründlich untersucht und dann gemeint, daß die krankenhauspfeifen alle keine ahnung hätten und das die rippe vermutlich doch nicht angebrochen, sondern "verschoben" wäre. daraufhin hat er mir ne chirotherapie verpasst, daß es nur so gekracht hat und mir die luft wegblieb. vor allem entlang der wirbelsäule war wohl alles total verspannt/verrutscht/verhärtet und hat die nerven eingeklemmt. meine rippe kuckt zwar immer noch etwas komisch hervor, aber ich gehe morgen wieder hin und kriege nochmal das volle programm. hab mich selten so locker und "leicht" gefühlt, wie nach der behandlung. junge, hat das geknackt...


----------



## deimudder (17. August 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> ich war heute beim arzt und der h...dreht wird! Hoffe, du bist bald wieder fit...


----------



## steep_deep (17. August 2006)

..NA das klingt doch schon so gut daß man heute abend gleich ne DICKE Runde drhene kann - 19.15 Talstation Neroberg, danach aufs Weinfest zur Belohnung...
Seppl is auch am Starrrt.. 

GJ


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. August 2006)

du vergisst dabei, daß aber mein stählerner gaul noch nicht wieder fit ist... weinfest könnte aber klappen. so gegen 21h wollte nadine mich abholen. wo seid ihr?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. August 2006)

*tach männers,

es ist spät in der nacht und ich ziehe mir gerade unsere neueste DVD rein... 
*grins* JA! UNSERE DVD--- es ist mal wieder so weit. alle technischen 
probleme sind aus dem weg geräumt, die mucke blubbert fröhlich in meinen 
boxen und die bilder sind für die götter! ich krieg hier echt schon pipi in 
die augen, wenn ich das sehe. MANN, war DAS ein sommer bisher...

also, nächste woche gibt es bei jörg auf der dachterasse (passendes wetter 
vorrausgesetzt) das grosse (nein nicht fressen), NACHTREFFEN! also, alle die 
dabei waren, und alle die gern dabei gewesen wären, sind herzlichst dazu 
aufgefordert endlich mal wieder ihren allerwertesten in richtung frankfurter 
strasse zu bewegen und den leiblichen freuden zu frönen!

aaslappen und mollen selber mitbringen, burkhard - beamer! - ich stelle 
entertainment-silberlinge und jörg die lokalität mit mugge-mach-gerät. fehlt 
nur noch die gunst der götter...

also, dienstag/mittwoch oder donnerstag - je nach wetter vorhersage! 
endgültiger termin wird per email, forum und/oder handy bekannt gegeben. und 
WEHE ihr kommt nicht!!!

aller herzlichste grüße von eurem max,

den der arzt heut wieder gerade gerückt hat....

STAY WILD AT HEART!

euer max

*


----------



## ghostfr (18. August 2006)

wie sieht's denn bei euch mit wochenend-aktivitaeten aus?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. August 2006)

Dieses WE ist's bei mir ganz dünn mit biken. Bin zwei Tage auf einer Lahn-Paddel-Tour (mit viel Bier). 
Komm doch nächstes WE mal mit nach Winterberg!


----------



## deimudder (19. August 2006)

Hier Sepp. Nochmal danke für die Hilfe. Hab heut nochmal die Dichtung ausgetauscht. Jetzt süfft nixmehr 
Jetzt ist die Sherman ein Traum. Freu mich schon auf Wi-berg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (24. August 2006)

HAb mal eben bei Wetter.com reingeschaut. Jetzt sagen die für Sa und So wolkig und so ca. 15° voraus. Also sehr verlockend


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. August 2006)

ich will auch endlich mal wieder biken. son dreck...


----------



## deimudder (24. August 2006)

So Männers. War richtig gut gestern. Ich muss samstag bei nem umzug helfen. kann daher wenn nur sonntag oder wir fhren nächstes WE. Da ist aber auch die Euro-Bike. Also... mal ein paar Antworten


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. August 2006)

Eieieiei. Sonntag ist bei mir ganz schlecht. Bei Wetter.com wird für Sonntag auch komplett Regen angezeigt. 
Wir können auch hier ne Runde drehen...


----------



## deimudder (25. August 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:
			
		

> Eieieiei. Sonntag ist bei mir ganz schlecht. Bei Wetter.com wird für Sonntag auch komplett Regen angezeigt.
> Wir können auch hier ne Runde drehen...



Hört sich auch nitt schlecht an. Haben wir nitt so Zeitdruck. Was sagen die anderen?


----------



## Horst Sochinski (25. August 2006)

deimudder schrieb:
			
		

> Hört sich auch nitt schlecht an. Haben wir nitt so Zeitdruck. Was sagen die anderen?



ich könnte nur sonntag...fänd´s aber schade, wenn wir nach w.berg fahren und es pisst die ganze zeit.
ich würde auch gern hier ne runden drehen. wo? HZ? schüß ihr debbe!


----------



## ghostfr (26. August 2006)

Schliesse mich gerne an wenn's klappt. Roam - The Collective is der absolute Hammer...


----------



## Holzfehler (26. August 2006)

also ich will auf jedenfall zur eurobike lohnt sich für jeden der sich gern den ganzen kram anschaut den man sich eh nicht leisten kann,oder nach nem neuen abfahrtshobbel auf der suche ist wie ich . ride on!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. August 2006)

sers jungs, bin grad ausm dicken B zurück. war ein echt schönes wochenende! und was ging bei euch? hat wohl viel geregnet hier?

drückt mir die daumen, daß diese woche mein bike wieder startklar wird. hab keinen bock auf diese scheisz warterei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (28. August 2006)

..Gruß in die Runde Männer!

Gute Nachrichten zum Beginn der Woche - in Todtnau gibts wieder die tageskarte für 26 Euronen anstelle der bekloppten Punktekarte mit 4 Euros je Fahrt. Damit sind auch die allerletzten Gegenargumente ausgeräumt und wir sollten umgehend mit der Reiseplanung anfangen. Wer ist dabei?

G


----------



## raschaa (28. August 2006)

Kein Bike.............


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. August 2006)

wenn mein bike wieder fit ist... ******** mann, der alex ist echt nicht der schnellste...


----------



## deimudder (29. August 2006)

Moin Leude. Da das Wetter ja recht bescheiden ist und einige verletzt oder bikelos sind, könnten wir doch g'samme auf die Eurobike fahren. Wie sieht's bei euch aus? Interesse? Sollten das mal wenn überhaupt bald abklären, zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. August 2006)

der niklas wollte wohl, aber ich kriege spätestens freitag meine wildsau wieder und werde trainieren - komme was da wolle! ich habe jetzt 4 wochen lang keinen sport gemacht. ich platze schon vor tatendrang!

also was geht?


----------



## Holzfehler (29. August 2006)

ich werde auch hin fahren notfalls mit dem zug ,wenn aber jemand von euch mim auto runter fährt und ich mit könnte wäre das ziemlich genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. August 2006)

also jörg fährt dieses WE ins breisgau, location scouten und evtl todtnau rocken. ich würd mich auch gern fort bewegen gen ferne, aber naja - so ganz ohne untersatz... sepp, wat machst du?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. August 2006)

wer immer schon wissen wollte, was downhill ist, liest hier:

http://www.heidy-tuning.ch/aufklaerungdh/keinsport/index.html


----------



## steep_deep (30. August 2006)

..Kurzes Update: bin am Sonntag definitiv in Todtnau am Starrrt..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. August 2006)

von den anderen sieht und hört man ja leidern ix. weder sms noch email... =\


----------



## deimudder (31. August 2006)

ok. Also hätte auch Bock ne Runde zu drehen. Samstag kann ich aber nur so ab 16 uhr (Elternzumflughafenfahrer) und Sonntag hadere ich noch zwischen biken und Eurobike. Wenn so 3-4 zusammenkommen können wir auf die E-bike fahren. Ansonsten schließe ich mich der bikenden Gemeinde an.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (31. August 2006)

hmm, mal schauen, ich ruf dich morgen nachmittag mal an.


----------



## ghostfr (1. September 2006)

würd am wochenende gern 'ne runde mitdrehen, muss aber renovieren...sch...war zwar heute noch im wald aber nach 8pm is ganz schön dunkel...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. September 2006)

jupp bald wird es wieder zeit für die guten nhalogenstrahler. mal schauen ob mein akkupack den sommer überlebt hat oder sich tiefentladen hat...

ecki hat mich heute angerufen und burkhard auch. von sepp und travis keine spur. ecki kann nicht, der ist in DO und hat nen gerissenen bremsschlauch. burkhard wirdwohl sonntag biken, aber evtl auch mit josy, also eher softes programm. mal schauen. 

drückt mir die daumen, daß das bike morgen fertig ist. sonst krieg ich hier bald schreikrämpfe!


----------



## arrochris (1. September 2006)

Moin Mädelz, bin am Wochenende leider nicht mit'm bike unterwegs, da warten noch zwei Parties auf mich die ich auf keinen Fall missen darf  

@sepp, wie sieht's denn mit Eltville aus, wann fangen wir denn mit dem Feintuning an, oder besser erst mal mim Bagga fahn...

An alle die momentan ohne Bike sind: Alles wird gut, auch wenn es vielleicht doch kein Leben nach dem Biken geben wird  

greetz


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. September 2006)

schade schade, chris. haben lang nix mehr von dir gesehen...

hab heute mein rad geholt und eigentlich war alles fertig. dummerweise hat nach 20 metern die VR-bremse wieder ihren gerade noch knackig harten druckpunkt verloren und glänzt nun wieder mit bremskraft um und bei null. zum kotzen. werde sie wohl an cleg einschicken müssen. peinlich war auch für cleg, daß die entlüftungsschraube festkorrodiert war und kaum noch zu entfernen war. die verchromung der deckel auf den ausgleichsbehältern ist auch angegriffen und fängt an zu korrodieren. 

das freut mich gar nicht!!!

aber dann trotzdem heute biken gewesen mit niklas und später kamen noch travis und lars mit ihren neuen rmxen, die säcke! sehr geile bikes, vor allem fürn appel undn ei.

morgen gehe ich entweder klettern oder mitm niklas nach offenbach, entscheide ich erst morgen früh. sonntag dann schläferskopf shuttlen. lars, niklas, evtl. auch noch burkhard. mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. September 2006)

so männers, das war doch mal wieder ein sehr nettes lokal-wochenende. werde gleich mal das videomaterial von gestern sichten und capturen. sind sicher ein paar gute sachen dabei.

nächstes wochenende bin ich übrigens doch noch nicht in düsseldorf, sondern erst am 16.9. können also gern wieder was gemeinsames starten!

film wird gepostet, wenner feddisch ist. keine ahnung wann das sein wird.

ride on,

max


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. September 2006)

kongrät dr fädde noie philm:

*AUFSCHWUNG*


----------



## deimudder (4. September 2006)

Sehr dick! Riesen Lob. Grad die Perspektive mit Vorderrad ist geil.  Geile Location. Wo is'n das, wenn man fragen darf? Ich glaub fahrtechnisch hat mich der Armbruch mächtig zurückgeworfen.  Schon dicke Dinger, die ihr da rockt. Und schön Style!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. September 2006)

Danke für Dein Lob. Das ist in Offenbach und der Anfang an Schläferskopf und Platte. Die Sprünge sind alle nicht weit vom Bahnhof Of Ost.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. September 2006)

also am wochenende winterberg. burkhard und ich vermutlich  am samstag. ecki eher sonntag, wäre natürlich auch geil wenn der am samstag schon kann, aber das kann er kaum beeinflussen... 

keine antwort bisher von jörg und sepp und chris.

travis und lars wollen lieber nach boppard.


----------



## raschaa (7. September 2006)

und ich hätte gerne ein BIKE..............


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. September 2006)

wie? immer noch nicht da? frag doch mal den lars, der hat noch nen as-x rumstehen, vielleicht leiht ers dir ja mal fürn WE? kann dir gern seine nummer geben.


----------



## deimudder (8. September 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> also am wochenende winterberg. burkhard und ich vermutlich  am samstag. ecki eher sonntag, wäre natürlich auch geil wenn der am samstag schon kann, aber das kann er kaum beeinflussen...
> 
> keine antwort bisher von jörg und sepp und chris.
> 
> travis und lars wollen lieber nach boppard.



Oh, ok. Alle auf WE verteilt. Hatte mit Sepp telefoniert. Der wollte auch Sonntag. Er wollte aber noch Nico fragen...

Schade das wir nicht alle am gleichen Tag können...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. September 2006)

ja, geht wohl nicht anders, burkhard tendiert zu samstag und mir ist es auch lieber, da ich sonntag noch zu tun habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostfr (8. September 2006)

gibt's vielleicht irgendwo noch 'n freies plaetzchen zum mitfahren?


----------



## steep_deep (8. September 2006)

..Sorry Mädels,

diese WE geht bei mir gar nixxx in sachen Biken, muß auf ner anderen Hochzeit tanzen...War letztes WE in Todtnau, 14 Abfahrten auf der DH-Strecke geschafft..das sollte für ne Woche ohne Biken reichen... 

G, J


----------



## arrochris (9. September 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> kongrät dr fädde noie philm:
> 
> *AUFSCHWUNG*



Gude Max,

hab mir heute auch mal das neue mov angeschaut, brrrrr... schwer geil, vor allem die combo mit musik, und OF sieht auch ziemlich fett aus  

muss mir mal angewöhnen öfters ins forum zu klicken, hätte samstag (heut) auch lust und zeit gehabt, hoffe ihr habt die location wieder mal schön gerockt, yeah...

So männers, vielleicht mal wieder bis bald, vor allem mit ner starken truppe mit mehr als zwei cracks


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. September 2006)

hi chris,

hattest du die woche keine sms von mir bekommen? hatte gehofft dich zu erreichen und daß du auch mal wieder mitkommst. bin heute nur mit burkhard in wiberg gewesen.

aber: es war hammergeil. perfektes wetter, leider etwas voll. und mit der defekten VR-bremse kein DH gerockt, dafür immer schön dick die kombi 6cross, slopestyle, funride. haben heute eifrig fotos gemacht und einen kommpletten durchgang der genanten kombi mit der helmcam. inklusive ROADGAP! =) jaja, richtig gelesen... war sehr geil, zusammen mit dem boris aus DO (insane888 hier im forum). netter kerl! mit dem sind wir nen "flotten 3er" gedüst. war saugeil. zu dritt auffe box und zu dritt übers roadgap. in schön kurzen abständen. 

aber ich höre jetzt mal auf zu schwärmen. fotos gibts anfang der woche, wenn ich den film entwickelt hab und film evtl schon morgen. ich geh jetzt ersma auffe piste mein adrenalin raustanzen!!

ride on,

max


----------



## arrochris (9. September 2006)

puh, der kleine roadgap, da wird mir ganz mulmig ums herz, bin schwer beeindruckt   ... und wer braucht für air-time schon ne VR bremse  

sms hab ich leider keine bekommen, vielleicht beim nächsten mal... werd mir aber morgen vielleicht auch noch mal die sache vor ort ansehen, ob da nicht doch irgendein kleiner spritzer von deinem blut am landing-point auszumachen ist...

ride like love


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. September 2006)

jupp, sepp wollte heute auch da hin. sach doch dem niklas bescheid, der hatte mich schon anfang der woche nach ner mfg gefragt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. September 2006)

der boris / insane888 hat mich am roadgap geknipst:


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. September 2006)

so, der film ist nun auch noch fertig: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=239039

achja, stört euch nicht an den dummen kindern da, ich hab sie mittlerweile alle auf ignore. ist halt das nervtötende grundrauschen der abgründe des internets...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. September 2006)

neue winterberg fotos...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=12423


----------



## deimudder (12. September 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> neue winterberg fotos...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=12423


 
Schick...

hab unsere auch online. Evtl. folgen noch 1-2 Sequenzen. Aber Sepp seine hab ich jetzt fertig...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. September 2006)

jo sehen gut aus!


----------



## CaTTz (12. September 2006)

raschaa schrieb:
			
		

> und ich hätte gerne ein BIKE..............


Ja wie ? Ich denke Du hast ein Leihbike?

Dein neues müsste doch auch schon langsam da sein oder ?

Werde heute Mittag mal zum HoTTes fahren 

Gruss +   das Dein Bike endlich kommt.
Gruss
CaTTz
P.S habe mein neues auch die Tage vom Onkel HoTTes geholt


----------



## axel123 (14. September 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:
			
		

> so, der film ist nun auch noch fertig: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=239039




hut ab, geiler film!
wenn ich nicht so feige wäre  , würde ich meine sau auch mal mehr fordern  

gruß
axel


----------



## steep_deep (15. September 2006)

..Gruß in die Runde, Männer..Ist morgen jemand in Winterberg am Starrrt?

GJ


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. September 2006)

ich bin dieses WE in düdo auf ne hochzeit. viel spaß euch!


----------



## arrochris (15. September 2006)

...hab' mein Bike für'n Feintuning nach Kronberg gebracht (die Bauen mir jetzt mal nen Airbag ein), und werd's erst nächst Woche wieder besteigen dürfen...

Für mich fällt dieses WoEnde also jegliche Beteiligung an einem uffreschende BikeTag ins Wasser...

Viel Spaß, wer fährt...!!!

greetz

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. September 2006)

Gude Jungs,

viele Gruesse aus Kuala Lumpur. Ich warte gerade auf den Flug nach Bali....
Bis bald!


----------



## deimudder (20. September 2006)

Moin Männers. Hätt dieses WE schwer Bock auf Winterberg, am besten Sonntags. Wie siehts aus? Leider passt in meine Karre keine 2 Bikes + Ausrüstung + Leute. Nächst Karre wird n' Kombi oder VAN . Also wenn's nitt klappen sollte, vielleicht hier in der Gegend fahren?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. September 2006)

der sepp die sau - schaukelt seine eier in bali. naja, kann ja nen kleinen abstecher nach bangkok machen und putschluft schnuppern, falls ihm langweilig wird....

@deimudder: keine ahnung was ich am WE mache. bin vollkommen knocked out durch saumässig viel arbeit und ne deftige erkältung. außerdem fahre ich nicht noch mal winterberg ohne funzende VR-bremse. die schicke ich heute oder morgen ein. aber mit etwas glück habe ich am freitag die hayes von niklas als ersatz solange die cleg in reparatur ist. mal sehen...


----------



## steep_deep (20. September 2006)

..Kurzer Bericht aus Winterberg vom letzten Wochenende - Respekt für die Jungs die ohne zu checken das Roadgap genommen haben... 

Aber es geht noch doller - mein kleiner Bruder hat sich als begnadete "Drop-Sau" herausgestellt...bin erschüttert und  

Morgen gehts nach Rußland, die Schmach in Wodka ertränken..So long..

J


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. September 2006)

jörg, du warst letztes WE in winterberg? auch mal interessant zu hören.... sei doch mal etwas kommunikativer und erzähl mal ausführlich.


----------



## arrochris (22. September 2006)

deimudder schrieb:


> Moin Männers. Hätt dieses WE schwer Bock auf Winterberg, am besten Sonntags. Wie siehts aus? Leider passt in meine Karre keine 2 Bikes + Ausrüstung + Leute. Nächst Karre wird n' Kombi oder VAN . Also wenn's nitt klappen sollte, vielleicht hier in der Gegend fahren?



he Tobi, hätte wahrscheinlich auch Lust mich am WoEnde noch mal ein paar Stunden auf meinem Stinker zu verlustigen... muss aber vorher noch meine Mühle testen, da ich sie in der Werkstatt hatte...

ich schick Dir mal meine handy-Nr, dann kannst Du mir ja mal Deine per sms oder anders zukommen lassen (mein PC zuhause hatt sich gestern aufgehängt, weiß nicht ob ich die Mühle in den nächsten Tagen wieder zum Laufen begeistern kann  ) deswegen ist das Forum eher schlecht für mich...

so long  and greetz


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. September 2006)

sers jungs,

ich hab diese woche meine VR-bremse an cleg eingeschickt. die ersatz-hayes vom niklas, welche ich heute angebaut habe funzt aber leider auch nicht, die müßte mal dringend nen service kriegen. blöderweise hat natürlich heute keiner der läden zeit dafür gehabt. wird also wohl wieder eines dieser wochenende mit hinterrad-drifts...

chris - winterberg?

ACHJA, hätte ich fast vergessen: ich hab ein paar neue Logos entworfen und diese auch gleich mal auf T-Shirts gebannt. Erfolg siehe unten, die 2 neuen liegen unten...:


----------



## raschaa (25. September 2006)

moin männers...

wens interessiert auf www.dawnofthedirt.de
gibts ein nettes vid hauptsächlich aus der bopparder scene u.a. mit ner kurzen episode von mir mit meinem geliebten ex-bike der marke norco  auf unseren shores hier.......

warte immer noch auf mein bike, aber.......ich kriegs mit ner Totem 

grüsse
ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. September 2006)

eieiei, wie lang denn noch? aber dann ne dual-air totem oder wie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horst Sochinski (27. September 2006)

na, habt ihr mich erkannt? schaut mal hier


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. September 2006)

asbach... aber immer wieder nett. mich stört nur diese überdramatisierte musik.

biste am wochenende endlich mal wieder dabei? eventuell samstag boppard und montag oder dienstag winterberg.


----------



## deimudder (28. September 2006)

Vids sind nett. Boppard kein einiges... Also Montag muss ich arbeiten, wäre aber Dienstag bei Winterberg dabei


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. September 2006)

also SA demnach nicht?


----------



## deimudder (28. September 2006)

Ähh. Muss z.Z. ein bisserl auf die Kohle achten. Und würd gern noch ein wenig die Erkältung auskurieren. Hab mir jetzt auch noch den Montag freigenommen , daher steht 2 Tagen Winterberg nix im Wege. Also Leuts, wie siehts aus. Großes Zelt hätt ich, oder wollt ihr Jugenherberge?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. September 2006)

misch egal karl. hauptsache ich finde nen taxi und einen weg das alles zu finanzieren... zur not reicht mir auch ein tag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (28. September 2006)

ok. seh ich ähnlich. zur not nur 1 tag, hauptsache WiBe... Karre muss ich mal schauen, evtl. könnt ich nen Kombi organisieren... mal schauen, aber evtl. sinds ja noch ein paar mehr


----------



## Horst Sochinski (28. September 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> biste am wochenende endlich mal wieder dabei? eventuell samstag boppard und montag oder dienstag winterberg.



also am WE kann ich nur Sonntag, Dienstag Winterberg wär cool..!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. September 2006)

ok. hört sich nach einem sportiven WE für mich an... *grins* Wie kommen wir denn nach Winterberg? Sepp steht nicht zur Verfügung, Ecki wohl auch nicht. Chris kann einen mitnehmen, von Burkhard weiß ich nicht, ob der Dienstag kann, vermutlich eher nicht. Was ist mit Travis - vielleicht hat der mal wieder Lust?


----------



## arrochris (28. September 2006)

...also, bei mir ginge Samstag und Sonntag, Dienstag kann ich net und Montag weiß ich net (hab zumindest mal nen freien Tag, aber den wollt ich vielleicht mal für'n TÜV nutzen, der ist seit Juli abgelaufen  )

Winterberg sollte auf jeden Fall drin sein, würd auf jeden Fall den Sonntag favorisieren, Ecki meinte auch dass er Sonntag vielleicht könnte, wäre wirklich mal nett mit dem PlaquePanther wieder ne Runde zu drehen... 

greetz


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. September 2006)

PlaquePanther?! Hihihihi wieso denn dieser Titel für Ecki?

Also Samstag Boppard, Sonntag Winterberg? Da darf ich am SA abends aber nicht zu viel saufen und muß rechtzeitig in die Heia.


----------



## deimudder (28. September 2006)

Also Samstag muss ich schauen, aber am Sonntag wär ich dabei. Jetzt heißt es Karren organisieren...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. September 2006)

männer - morgen 13.00h treffpunkt parkplatz anner HZ. es wird geshuttelt. also reichlich autos mitbringen... *grins*


----------



## black_jack (30. September 2006)

Tach zusammen!

Hab' die Woche überlebt 

Morgen früh geht's nach DO. Nehme aber meinen schwarzen Bomber (der noch immer dreckig von PdS ist...) mit.

Gebt mir bitte kurz Bescheid, ob bzw. wann ihr ins schöne Sauerland fahrt!

Danke

Ecki
BASE #444


----------



## deimudder (30. September 2006)

Also heute klappt bei mir nicht, aber morgen WiBe bin ich dabei. Dort treffen? Kann übrigens noch einen Platz im Auto anbieten! Hab den Kombi vom Bruder bekommen. Niko, Max müsst euch nur melden... Holen dann einen von euch ab. Evtl. bekommt man auch drei Bikes rein. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. September 2006)

grundsätzlich bin ich dabei ist aber ne wetterfrage. wen es so regnet wie es vorhergesagt ist, bin ich eher für dienstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (30. September 2006)

auch ok... sollten war aber spätestens heut abend festlegen.  
Wünsch euch viel Spaß heute. muss leider Bude putzen


----------



## Horst Sochinski (30. September 2006)

deimudder schrieb:


> Also heute klappt bei mir nicht, aber morgen WiBe bin ich dabei. Dort treffen? Kann übrigens noch einen Platz im Auto anbieten! Hab den Kombi vom Bruder bekommen. Niko, Max müsst euch nur melden... Holen dann einen von euch ab. Evtl. bekommt man auch drei Bikes rein. Ist aber eher unwahrscheinlich...



danke für das angebot! bin aber auch eher für dienstag, wenn ich drüber nachdenke. hab heute abend ne größere weinprobe zu bestreiten, sind auch ne menge schwerer rotweine dabei...ich glaub ich werde morgen mind. nen halben tag brauchen, um wieder auf die beine zu kommen..!   es grüßt der Horst.


----------



## deimudder (30. September 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> grundsätzlich bin ich dabei ist aber ne wetterfrage. wen es so regnet wie es vorhergesagt ist, bin ich eher für dienstag.





Horst Sochinski schrieb:


> danke für das angebot! bin aber auch eher für dienstag, wenn ich drüber nachdenke. hab heute abend ne größere weinprobe zu bestreiten, sind auch ne menge schwerer rotweine dabei...ich glaub ich werde morgen mind. nen halben tag brauchen, um wieder auf die beine zu kommen..!   es grüßt der Horst.



Ok Jungs. So wie's aussieht, ist bei euch der Dienstag besser. Kein Prob. Wollen wir uns dann jetzt festlegen? Drängel nur, damit ich planen kann. Also sagt bescheid.


----------



## raschaa (30. September 2006)

Mein neues Bike.....Totem 2-Step ist der Hammer!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. September 2006)

traumhaftes bike ra!

war heute mal echt pornös da mit travis pickup hochzushuttlen. verdammt cheffig hinten drauf mit 4 bikes und den fahrtwind im gesicht. man denkt man wär in kanada... *grins*

also bis morgen - fleckert trails! sofern uns das wetter hold ist.


----------



## Joki (1. Oktober 2006)

Tach Ihr Rheingauer Bube.-)

hat heute mal wieder richtig Bock gemacht!

Wie hat euch die letzte Abfahrt über den WK gefallen?

Hoffe man sieht sich demnächst nochmal spontan wieder zum fahrradfahren

Gruß aus Boppard 

Jochen


----------



## raschaa (2. Oktober 2006)

JOJO, phäääättttttter Tach!

Schöner speed2technik trail vom Flo und klassisch Fleckerts gerockt, war doch geil, oder? ihr habt dann noch den guten alten WK unter die räder genommen? und.....? wenn da noch die ganzen kicker und drops wären...ich hab nochmal die neue strecke gecheckt, geDJed und mitn paar alten bekannten gechillt  ..................tcha, meine 2Step hat sich in ne 1,5Step reduziert, hmmmmm. werd sie einfach aufmachen, gibt schon ne anleitung bei RockShox wie mer den 2Step schrott service macht, habs gestern studiert und glaube auch schon die potentielle fehlerquelle entdeckt zu haben, brauch nochn halb liter 2,5er öl.......sollten wir bald mal wiederholen, gibt noch so viele singletrails dort und die DB shuttle 

ride on
ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Oktober 2006)

ja aber hallo! wolfskopf ist ja wohl sowas von geil. da lohnt sich auch die lange anfahrt. wir werden sicher bald wieder vor ort sein, joki! vielen dank an euch für's rumführen! grüße an den flo.

@deimudder: morgen winterberg hängt bei mir davon ab, wie es burkhards bein geht (der ist gestern gestürzt) und meinem arbeitspensum. hab eigentlich noch zu viel zu tun, als daß ich heute und morgen mit biken vertrödeln könnte. bitter, aber so ist es leider...


----------



## Mc_Fly (2. Oktober 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ja aber hallo! wolfskopf ist ja wohl sowas von geil. da lohnt sich auch die lange anfahrt. wir werden sicher bald wieder vor ort sein, joki! vielen dank an euch für's rumführen! grüße an den flo.



War ne COOLE Tour gestern.
Wenn Ihr das nächste mal in der Gegend seid, meldet euch.

Gruß an alle von gestern.

Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (2. Oktober 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ja aber hallo! wolfskopf ist ja wohl sowas von geil. da lohnt sich auch die lange anfahrt. wir werden sicher bald wieder vor ort sein, joki! vielen dank an euch für's rumführen! grüße an den flo.
> 
> @deimudder: morgen winterberg hängt bei mir davon ab, wie es burkhards bein geht (der ist gestern gestürzt) und meinem arbeitspensum. hab eigentlich noch zu viel zu tun, als daß ich heute und morgen mit biken vertrödeln könnte. bitter, aber so ist es leider...



Tja. Leider hat biken gestern bei mir nicht geklappt. War von der Party total platt.  WiBe sollte sich schon rentieren und wetter sind ja nicht so prickelnt aus.  Sollten uns bis heut Abend festlegen, ob wir fahren. Wenn nicht ist ok, da bei Regen es eh schei$$e ist und die Strecken teilweise gesperrt sind. Ansonsten können wir auch evtl. hier ne Runde drehen. Also sagt einfach bis heut Abend bescheit...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Oktober 2006)

also ich sag mal NEIN zu winterberg. bin einfach zu platt und hab noch zu viel zu erledigen.


----------



## deimudder (2. Oktober 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> also ich sag mal NEIN zu winterberg. bin einfach zu platt und hab noch zu viel zu erledigen.



Ok. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Wir werden es ja nochmal dieses Jahr packen zusammen zu biken


----------



## Horst Sochinski (2. Oktober 2006)

deimudder schrieb:


> Ok. Aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Wir werden es ja nochmal dieses Jahr packen zusammen zu biken



sagt bitte mal bescheid, falls ihr morgen nen ründchen dreht...hätte bock, wenn´s nicht gerade morgens ist...bin noch ziemlich platt vom wochenende.
hab ich schon erwähnt, wie besch****en es ist am brückentag zu arbeiten? hab das gefühl, in deutschland arbeitet heute keine sau! was mach ich hier??  wenigstens pisst es gerade und ich verpass nichts. 
es grüßt der Horst.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Oktober 2006)

nee in dem regen hab ich keinen bock auf biken. das WE war so geil, da hab ich jetzt keinen drang... 

wann isn der sepp wieder da?


----------



## raschaa (2. Oktober 2006)

update: meine Totem 2-Stepped wieder 
wenns nochma passiert muss ich wohl die o-ringe des 2Step teils mal ersetzen.....
ma schaun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (2. Oktober 2006)

raschaa schrieb:


> update: meine Totem 2-Stepped wieder
> wenns nochma passiert muss ich wohl die o-ringe des 2Step teils mal ersetzen.....
> ma schaun




sauber:::
aber die Gabel ist doch neu was muss man da jetzt schon (nach 3 mal Fahren) was ersetzen.....
Ich dacht Rockshox hätte wieder eine bessere Qualität???

Schei%%egal Hauptsache es geht wieder gescheit-.-.-.-finde dein Bike total geil....

mfg Joki


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Oktober 2006)

der ragnar ist halt ein gewiefter techniker... =)  den werfen auch kinderkrankheiten moderner supergabeln nicht um... das mit der fertigungsqualität bei rockshox ist so eine sache. ohne genaue zahlen zu kennen sollte man da nicht vorschnell urteilen. kann sein, daß die da probleme haben, muß aber nicht. wer weiß schon, wie es anderswo aussieht? marzocchi hatte bei den neuen rc2x auch diverse probleme am anfang.


----------



## raschaa (2. Oktober 2006)

Danke........ich hab halt kein Bock auf die Gehirnlosen Techniker denen ich mein Kram in einem Garantiefall überlassen muß......if you want something done right -> do it yourself!

Wir werden sehen ob ich grad pech hatte oder obs mehr so fälle gibt, hab mal nen ersten bericht der totem gepostet...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=242611


----------



## Horst Sochinski (3. Oktober 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> nee in dem regen hab ich keinen bock auf biken. das WE war so geil, da hab ich jetzt keinen drang...
> 
> wann isn der sepp wieder da?



so ein sch**** weddä!!  

Sepp kommt morgen wieder. ENDE.DerHorst.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Oktober 2006)

gut zu wissen, war nämlich mit burkhard "james" büdke aufm rückweg von boppard annem silbernen passat mit WI-SO XXX vorbei gerauscht und wußte nicht, ob es sepp hätte sein können. also war er es nicht...


----------



## Holzfehler (4. Oktober 2006)

was geht am we ?  bei dem drecks wetter könnte man ja ne wald verschönerungs session machen  . Was neues zum fahren,springen,etc. wäre ja nicht so schlecht . ride on !!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Oktober 2006)

bin aller vorraussicht nach bis oberkante unterlippe voll mit arbeit. vielleicht ne ganz kurze lokalrunde, wenns wetter passt. mal schauen.

mein scheiszbremse ist immer noch nicht wieder da...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (5. Oktober 2006)

Sooo, da isser wieder. 
Bin extrem erholt und heiß auf's biken! Ich wär auch bei Winterberg dabei..
Gruß


----------



## deimudder (5. Oktober 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Sooo, da isser wieder.
> Bin extrem erholt und heiß auf's biken! Ich wär auch bei Winterberg dabei..
> Gruß



Hey Tach der Herr! Alles klar? Habs seit WiBe nicht mehr zum biken gepackt. Arbeit, Wetter, anderer Kram. Bin dieses WE in München und daher bei mir nix mit biken. Bist du heut Abend daheim? Wollte dir noch was vorbeibringen. Melde mich einfach nachher per Handy...


----------



## Red_Baron666 (8. Oktober 2006)

Mahlzeit,
wie sieht es aus mit Sonntag - so ab 11:00 Uhr - da nichts grosses ansteht, eventuell wieder HZ.

Es wird bald was böses neues geben - da liegt so ein Baum im weg, ca. 170cm hoch - eine Anfahrt davor - gap - Baum - gap - Landung in einer Abfahrt )))

Schlaft schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Oktober 2006)

gude travis,

hört sich gut an. aber heute wird das wohl bei mir nix. hab zu viel zu tun...


----------



## steep_deep (8. Oktober 2006)

..Gruß in die Runde, Männer..
da bin ich grad drübergestolpert, jemand mit dabei...??

http://www.freefallzermatt.ch/


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Oktober 2006)

ach, der jörg lebt noch?! welcome home soldier! was geht? was hasten solange getrieben?

freefall zermatt hört sich geil an. ich kenne die pisten dort  in- und auswendig. sieht aus als ginge es von der testa grigia bzw. furggsattel runter. ist auf skiern schon lustig. immer nur gerade aus und stoff geben. könnte lustig werden.

was soll der spaß denn kosten?


----------



## steep_deep (8. Oktober 2006)

...Alles geht, Danke der Nachfrage!! Bin aus Russland zurück, nächstes Wochenende wird geheiratet...das is doch schon n bischen was, oder??


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Oktober 2006)

au fein! wie sieht das programm aus?

hiern tip für dich jörg: http://www.plexifilm.com/hts.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Oktober 2006)

jungs, nur zur info: meine 2 stresswochen sind nun ersma vorbei. es wird wieder rad gefahren. wann? morgen früh ne konditions-hausrunde (gegen 10 gehts los). und sonntag gehts nach winterberg. 

get it on!


----------



## raschaa (13. Oktober 2006)

oh man oh, kann dieses we nicht, aber die nächsten 2 hätt ich zeit bzw. nächste woche Do/Fr wär auch möglich falls jemand bock + zeit hat unter der woche hat man winterberg fast für sich....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Oktober 2006)

raschaa schrieb:


> There is no such thing as gravity......the earth sucks!



   OK, wir benennen uns jetzt in die sucking pilots um.  

Unter der Woche auch gerne mal, Zeit habe ich sicher ab und zu mal, nur keinen fahrbaren Untersatz. Da bin ich voll auf meine Freunde angewiesen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Oktober 2006)

männer,

ich komme gerade von der konditionsrunde mit "james V10" zurück und wir mußten feststellen, daß auf J's "Secret Trail" einiges zerstört wurde. Der oberste Kicker direkt hinterm Einstieg ist total zerstört und weiter unten lagen überall kleine Bäume quer. Wir haben etwas Flurbereinigung betrieben, aber der Kicker ist ersma hinüber. Die anderen stehen interessanterweise noch. Sieht für mich nach dem Werk einer übereifrigen Rotsocke aus. Förster waren das sicher nicht, die wären gründlicher gewesen. Zumal der Trail jetzt echt schon lange genug steht und nie jemand sich beklagt hat.

Ich verstehe echt nicht, was das soll. Wir kommen dort niemandem in die Quere und Wald haben wir auch nicht beschädigt. Also was soll der Mist? Blöde Idioten.

So long und bis moschä in Winterberg,

der Trick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (15. Oktober 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> OK, wir benennen uns jetzt in die sucking pilots um.



LOL


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Oktober 2006)

war mal wieder echt spitze heute in winterberg. traumwetter und große roadgapsucht. leider auch eine extrem lange schlange. naja, auf jeden fall ein würdiger saisonabschluß (sofern wir es vor dem 1.11. nicht noch mal schaffen).


----------



## deimudder (15. Oktober 2006)

Max hat recht. War heut sehr lecker...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Jungs,

ich hatte am Montag die Bestellung an MG-Sport abgegeben, allerdings nur unter Vorbehalt, ich wollte ja nochmal preislich mit denen handeln. Aber entweder ist der Kerl in Urlaub oder er hat zu viel Geld, denn bisher habe ich keine Antwort. Bis nächsten Montag hat er noch, dann such ich mir wen anderes zum bestellen. Finde das echt armselig. 

Genauso bei theCleg - habe ihn gestern abend zum ersten Mal seit 6 Wochen erreicht. Der Penner meinte er hätte viel zu tun gehabt und wär ständig auf Achse gewesen. Ich meinte nur, er sollte sich bitte beeilen, denn es wären jetzt über 6 Wochen her. Da hat er sich etwas erschrocken und meinte nur "ja verdammt das tut mir leid, kriegst ihn so schnell wie möglich" - hahaha, super Scherz. Bin mal gespannt, ob er vor Weihnachten mit meiner Bremse überkommt.

Ich kaufe nie wieder Kleinserienprodukte fürs Bike!! Support ist echt wichtig, wenn man nicht selber ne Werkstatt und Ahnung hat. 

PS Hab gestern noch mal ne sehr angenehme Herbsttour gemacht: Kellerskopf, Platte, Hohe Wurzel. War echt sehr sehr geil. Keine Seele unterwegs, Traumwetter und sogar ein paar Rehe grüßten... Der Secret Trail ist unverändert. Erster Kicker down, rest steht.

Meldet euch mal wieder!


----------



## deimudder (19. Oktober 2006)

Schad das mit den Shirts.  
Mit Kleinserie geb ich dir recht, warte jetzt schon 8! Wochen auf meine ST Hardride Short vom Hibike!   
Morgen werd ich wohl rocken gehen und weiß nitt wie fit ich am Samstag bin  
Sonntag bin ich mal wieder seit langem zum Endurofahren verabredet. 

Hab verhin mit Sepp telefoniert. Der ist wohl bis min. nächstes WE aussem Rennen. Hatte sich doch in WiBe irgendwie den Rücken verdreht. Diagnose: Art Hexenschuss  Hat auch schon ne Spritze bekommen... Naja, ich darf ja bei Verletzungen nitt lachen. Aber vielleicht mal wieder unter der Woche oder nächstes WE. Hach ich träum immer noch von dem geilen Winterberg Sonntag  
CU


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Oktober 2006)

Samstach Enduro fahrn? WO? Hätte auch nochma gut Bock auf Trails rocken im Bopparder Raum, sofern es nicht aus Kübeln giesst.

Dem Sepp wünsche ich natürlich ne gute Besserung! Diese Rückengeschichten plagen uns alle. Hoffentlich sind Sepp und Ecki mal wieder einsatzbereit! Bin selber noch ganz erstaunt, daß ich trotz viel Restpromille so oft das Roadgap gesprungen bin und mir nix getan hab... Muahahahaha, war das wieder GEIL! Was für ein Trip jedesmal. 

@Ragnar: Wieso ist deine Totem 2-Step eigentlich komplett schwarz? Alle anderen im Handel sind rohes Alu?

@ALLE: Wer hat Bock am Samstach abend um die Häuser zu ziehen und vorher bei mir ordnetlich zu feiern? Hätte Bock mal wieder euch alle hier inner Bude zu haben und ordentlich Bier sowie ein paar gute Extremvideos zu konsumieren!!! Meldet euch!

Rock on,

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (20. Oktober 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> @Ragnar: Wieso ist deine Totem 2-Step eigentlich komplett schwarz? Alle anderen im Handel sind rohes Alu?
> 
> 
> Max



weil mein bike schwarz ist.....  und ich ein toller typ bin


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Oktober 2006)

hmm also hast du den menschen, bei dem du sie gekauft hast gebeten dir auch noch nen anderes casting beizulegen und du hast sie dir dann umgebaut?!


----------



## deimudder (20. Oktober 2006)

raschaa schrieb:


> weil mein bike schwarz ist.....  und ich ein toller typ bin



Gutes Argument! Würd mich aber auch mal interessieren


----------



## black_jack (20. Oktober 2006)

Es gibt nur eine Farbe!! 

Schade wegen morgen aber ich hoffe, daß wir das noch ein anderes Mal machen werden!

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## Red_Baron666 (21. Oktober 2006)

Gude Max,
hätte auch mal wieder Lust einfach nur durch den Wald zu fahren und unsinn zu treiben - habe letztens mit Lars ca. eine Stunde lang versucht einen verfi..ten Baumstamm zu fahren, dass wie ein Z aussah - immerwieder abgerutscht - so muss es sein.

Boppard wäre eventuell auch nicht schlecht....


----------



## Holzfehler (21. Oktober 2006)

giudeb 
wäre auch dabei ma wieder richtig zu fahren , da meine boxxer wieder fit ist . 
p.s. Max ich brauche meine Bremse 
Ride on !!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Oktober 2006)

hmmja also morgen oder wie? ich warte immer noch auf meine cleg, niklas. wollen wir dann die bremsen nochmal tauschen? wie wärs mit boppard morgen? DH und singletrail rocken? burkhard wäre evtl auch dabei.

@ragnar_dufuchs: http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/x/a/1885/kw/Rock_Shox_Totem_2-Step_Air_1_1-8-


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Oktober 2006)

Also Travis rief grad an. Wir haben für morgen Boppard vereinbart. Niklas? Want your brake? Gimme a call. Niko? Bist dabei?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Oktober 2006)

männer das war ja echt mal wieder sehr nett heut. wir waren echt schon viel zu lang nimmer in boppard. endlich sind die doubles im oberen teil alle abgehakt. da geht man doch echt sehr zufrieden ins bett. rattazong! ab die post. hätten noch burkhards laserentfernungsmesser mitnehmen sollen... *grins*

mein rad hab ich heute demontiert und die boxer komplett verpackt zum einschicken an cosmic. mal schauen, was die jungs sagen...

mir hat heute einer ne 1mal gefahrene 888 rc2x mit shimtuning und teflon-coating für die innenwände für 550,- angeboten... falls die boxer übern jordan ist, kaufe ich mir die wohl. falls nicht einer schneller zugreift. 


tschö mit ö!

PS schaut euch mal den film "donnie darko" an - it really blows your mind!


----------



## raschaa (23. Oktober 2006)

zurück von der reeperbahn....und immer noch verstrahlt 

die schwarzen totems die mer zzt sieht sind oem gabeln für die fahrrad hersteller, hab ja meine mim bike bekommen....also schwarz!

ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzfehler (25. Oktober 2006)

gude,

max und ich haben den ersten kicker von J's trail wieder aufgebaut und etwas in der höhe gepimpt... =) betreten für angsthasen verboten! der letzte kicker wird zum double umfunktioniert. allerdings mit ner semi-table landung - so wie die viecher in boppard auch. dann ist er nicht ganz so pervers, gell... wollen ja nicht, daß der dackelnazirentner sich beim abreissen den hals bricht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Oktober 2006)

muß das doch grad mal mit ein paar bildern dokumentieren:


----------



## steep_deep (25. Oktober 2006)

..Vorbildlich, Männer! 

Bin stolz auf Euch..Hab den Spaten auch schon geschärft!


----------



## Holzfehler (29. Oktober 2006)

gude,
da ich ja jetzt mein Yeti dh 9 habe brauche ich noch ne kettenführung die kein ICGS standard hat. Hat jemand von euch sowas oder nen ICGS- Adapter den er mir geben kann ?
Mfg der Holzfehler


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Oktober 2006)

sorry niklas, aber da hab ich leider grad nix vorrätig. aber was ist denn mit diesen carbonführungen zum klemmen von denen du mir erzählt hast? sind wohl doch teurer als 45 euro?


----------



## Holzfehler (29. Oktober 2006)

hab hallt festgestellt das sich meine race face führung gut am yeti machen würde ich hab hallt nur nicht son adapter ,naja mal schauen vielleicht hat ja einer der beiden wiesbadener fahrradläden sowas da


----------



## raschaa (29. Oktober 2006)

Holzfehler schrieb:


> naja mal schauen vielleicht hat ja einer der beiden wiesbadener fahrradläden sowas da



   

trotzdem viel glück


----------



## steep_deep (30. Oktober 2006)

..In Wiesbaden gibts das sicher nicht und falls doch nur auf Bestellung - dauert ewig und kostet...:=))

Deswegen - ab nach Kronberg zu Hibike, kostet zwar n bischen mehr, aber dafür kannst Du's sofort mitnehmen und sitzt schneller wieder aufm Bock...

GJ


----------



## raschaa (30. Oktober 2006)

iscg adapter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. November 2006)

So Jungs,

fast 3 Wochen ist es nun her, daß ich mg-sports kontaktiert habe. Gerade eben rief der Jürgen Müller an und hat sich entschuldigt, er hätte so viel zu tun gehabt und Urlaub undsoweiter. Naja, jedenfalls haben wir grad alle Details besprochen. Preismässig werden wir wohl bei knapp über 30 Euro inkl MWST landen. 

Die Farben gehen alle klar und auch der Wunsch nach anderen Bündchen. Ich hab jetzt mit ihm besprochen, daß die schwarzen Bündchen komplett weg kommen und statt dessen ein fester Saum aus dem Trikotstoff an die Ärmel kommt. Sieht besser aus, engt nicht ein und überhaupt...

Naja, heute kam dann auch schon die Federgabel zurück aus der Reparatur! *w0000t* Hatte extra mit dem Laden unten ne Absprache, daß die das Paket entgegen nehmen. Dummerweise war ausgerechnet heute die Inhaberin nicht da und die hohle Aushilfe hats nicht angenommen. *aaaargh*

Also drückt mir die Daumen für morgen!

Achja und die Bremse ist IMMER NOCH in München. Maaaaan, der Cleg-Mensch ist echt so eine Vollpfeife! Sollte vor 2 Wochen hier sein! Jetzt ist es aber 2 MONATE her, seit ich sie abgeschickt habe. *kotz*

Also Männer, wie gesagt, DRÜCKT MIR DAUMEN, dann kann ich eventuell am Samstag schon wieder biken!

Sonntag wird bei Büdkes ja umgezogen, da geh ich mit schleppen.

Details wegen Trikots kriegt ihr alle dann noch per Email, damit ich auch rechtzeitig eure Penunzen aufm Konto habe und die Teile auch zahlen kann... =)

Stay strong,

Max

Bestellung wie folgt:

2. Bestellung	Freeride Trikots							

	Name	Farbe Trikot	Farbe Druck	Ärmel links	Ärmel rechts	Ärmeldruck	Grösse	Besonderheiten 
	Sepp	königsblau	weiss	königsblau	königsblau	weiss	L	
	Chris	weiss	oliv	weiss	weiss	braun	M	
	Max	anthrazit	neongrün	silber	silber	neongrün	L	
	Burkhard	weiss	dunkelgrau	weiss	weiss	dunkelgrau	L	
	Tobias 1	weiss	schwarz	weiss	weiss	schwarz	L	
	Tobias 2	schwarz	weiss	schwarz	schwarz	weiss	L	
	Niklas	mittelgrau	neongrün	schwarz	schwarz	neongrün	L	
	Wiebe	schwarz	weiss	schwarz	schwarz	weiss	XL	
	Travis	weiss	rot	weiss	weiss	rot	XL	
	Ragnar	oliv	weiss	weiss	weiss	oliv	L
	Christian	anthrazit	rot	anthrazit	anthrazit	rot	L

Ich krieg anfang nächster Woche nen Andruck und mache dann auch direkt Freigabe, sofern ich von euch keinen Aufschrei mehr höre!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. November 2006)

NACHTRAG: Anscheinend ruft man Inhaber von Bremsenfirmen am besten abends um 22 Uhr an. Dann gehen sie auch ans Telefon. Und erzählen einem dann, daß sie das Paket angeblich schon am Dienstag weggeschickt haben.

SOLLTE ES WIRKLICH SO KOMMEN?! Bin ich tatsächlich morgen wieder einsatzbereit? Kann es denn die Möglichkeit sein? BREMSE UND GABEL zurück?! Man glaubt und hofft...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. November 2006)

also gabel ist da, bremse nicht... zum kotzen mit thecleg, echt jetzt...

dafür gibbet wat zum aufheitern: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_Cw0QJU8ro


----------



## raschaa (4. November 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

hab ne umfrage beim IBC Forum gestartet zum Thema geklautes zeugs, macht doch mit. Hab nämlich mein norco bei dieser verf...ten velovert.com seite gefunden und bin ziemlich angepi$$t das da nix zu machen ist.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=247824


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. November 2006)

@Ra: Danke fürn Link. Son Mist, sieht ganz nach Hehler aus.

Soooo, Bremse ist nun endlich auch heute gekommen. Wenn ich nicht gestern noch so gesumpft hätte, würde ich ja gleich mal losjagen. Aber ersma den Kram wieder zusammen frickeln... Wasn los mit euch Männers? Man hört ja gar nix mehr?


----------



## black_jack (6. November 2006)

... Wasn los mit euch Männers? Man hört ja gar nix mehr?[/QUOTE]

Guten Tag!


Schande ueber unsere Haeupter!

Weist ja, bin dauernd unterwegs...war letzte Woche ein paar Tage und sitze gerade in einer -zugegeben sehr schicken-  Hotellobby in amsterdam (diese Tastatur macht mich bekloppt )

Am Do habe ich endlich meinen Termn beim wirbelsaeulenspezialisten in F-Sachsenhausen...hoffentlich werde ich dann is zum Jahresende wieder einsatzfaehig/-bereit sein

Tach und Tot ziens

Ecki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. November 2006)

hihi der ecki. workaholic geworden? sieh zu, daß die dich wieder ordentlich zusammenflicken, du wirst beim biken vermisst! ich werde jetzt auch mal schnell meine sau wieder zusammentackern, damit wieder geheizt werden kann. 3 wochen ohne bike sind einfach zu viel...

sorry wegen gestern jörg, aber aus dem umzug ist dann doch noch ne nette party geworden und ich fahre nicht immer so sicher mit promille wie letztes mal in winterberg... *grins*


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. November 2006)

so männer, die wildsau lebt wieder. hab den vormittag mal sinnvoll genutzt und anstelle von seminarvorbereitung etwas radpflege betrieben. bike ist wieder betriebsfähig, aber der steuersatz knirscht schlimmer als meine gelenke. fürchte das teile hat noch nicht einmal eine komplette saison bestritten. hat einer ideen fürn guten 1.5" reduziersatz oder wie man nur die lager selbst tauscht/reinigt/wasauchimmer?


----------



## raschaa (7. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hat einer ideen fürn guten 1.5" reduziersatz



Nicolai RedSet


----------



## Sepprheingauner (7. November 2006)

...mir geht's ja ähnlich wie dem Onkel Ecki. Nur auf Achse zur Zeit... Beim Rücken hören die Gemeinsamkeiten dann aber wieder auf: Hexenschuss ist wieder abgeklungen. Würd' mal wieder was mitmachen, wenn's zeitlich klappt. Samstag evtl. was im Rheingau?!?!

Und nie vergessen: "Nidd lang schnagge - kopp in' nagge!"


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. November 2006)

gude seppl! daß du auch noch lebst... wann fährstn du mal wieder nach münchen? ich muß da mal hin... =)

samstach boppaaaaaaaaaad?! wäre ich sehr für zu haben!


----------



## raschaa (7. November 2006)

BOPPARD??????

 
wär am end mit von der party


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. November 2006)

ra, willste mir nicht deine totem verkaufen? =) du kannst doch bestimmt ne neue gabel über deinen kontakt erwerben, wenn dir deine "abhanden" gekommen ist...  

also SA boppard, jut.


----------



## steep_deep (8. November 2006)

..SA Boppard?
..Am Starrrt!


----------



## raschaa (8. November 2006)

aktuell auf der bopparder site:

Bikepark vom 01.11.2006 bis zum 31.03.2007 geschlossen ::

Der Bikepark ist nun vom 01.11.2006 bis zum 31.03.2007 geschlossen. Die Strecken sind durch das feuchte Wetter sehr matschig und aufgeweicht. Das Befahren richtet so nur Schaden an.
Außerdem gibt es bei eventuellen Unfällen haftungstechnische Probleme, da der Park geschlossen ist.
Wir bitten euch, diese Zeiten einzuhalten.

hab Flo angemailt um abzuklären ob er zeit hätte am sa. dass würde die sache "legitimieren" bzw. ob ich von ihm das ok bekomme, da ich ja "local" status dort geniesse und es auch schon paar tage trocken ist dann. dummerweise fährt der shuttle-zug jetzt nach winterfahrplan....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. November 2006)

son mist... und wat heistn winterfahrplan? nur noch einmal am tag oder wie? winter ist doch echt kagge.... zumal boppard doch immer um einiges trockener ist, als unsere ecke hier. letztes mal hatte es auch vorher tierisch geregnet und die strecke selbst war bis auf wenige fleckchen trocken.

wie sagt sepp immmer? "drainagefähig" - so ist der boden in boppard. die sollen sich mal nicht ins hemd machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (8. November 2006)

Hab mal angefragt und folgende antwort erhalten:

Florian Strigel schrieb:
> ey guuuude!
> 
> am samstag kommen ein paar kumpels aus luxemburg zum biken. wollten dann
> auch kurz den park runter und dann trails fahren. wär cool wenn du
> mitkommst! die sind alle cool drauf und wir werden immer mehr leute für
> samstag  geil!!!
> ich treff mich mit denen um 11.30 im dirtpark oder falls das bei dir nicht
> klappt, 12.17 im zug. ich denk mal du bist dabei?
> 
> ride on!


bin auf jeden dabei!! 

Ra


----------



## Red_Baron666 (8. November 2006)

Hey Cool!

Bin auch am Start!

... shit noch so lange bis dann - fahren wir in Kolonne?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. November 2006)

ja, **** maaaannn, der james meinte er kann nur sonntach. also brauch ich nochn taxi! aber ich bin irgendwie am start! bopaaaaard 4 life!


----------



## arrochris (9. November 2006)

moinsen männer,

alle frisch, gestärkt und heiß auf Sonne...

Samstag Boppard klingt sehr verheißungsvoll, bin auch am Start...

Greets


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. November 2006)

ich war heute mit james auf seinem v10 mit bomag 200mm starrgabel unterwegs bei schönstem wetter und wir haben eine neue strecke gebaut. fertig ist die natürlich noch nicht, aber es gibt bereits einen netten drop und anlieger. macht auf jeden fall schon mächtig spaß. 

haben auch fotos gemacht, aber auf film und der ist noch nicth voll. daher kommen die erst nächste woche.

wieviel uhr soll es denn losgehen? vielleicht morgen früh nochmal telefonieren? es soll nämlich regnen!

@niklas: wo biste? und wo ist das yeti? kann dich aufm handy nicht mehr erreichen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. November 2006)

tja, und so vergällt einem der wettergott mal wieder die freude am sport. frisch bewaffnet mit teepott und maus kann der morgen im internet beginnen. just chill... es kommen auch wieder bessere zeiten. 

und falls der niklas nachher doch noch anruft: von mir aus geben wir uns ne kleene schlammschlacht. wäre nicht die erste der saison. (ich sag nur portes du soleil...)


----------



## Holzfehler (11. November 2006)

nein ich rufe nicht an ,ich werd morgen auch nicht biken gehen,da in einem gewissen fahrradladen zulangsam gearbeitet wird,wasbedeutet das ich die gabel erst nächste woche bekomme .  
mfg der holzfehler


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. November 2006)

au backe, niklas, tust mir echt leid. son scheisz...


----------



## Holzfehler (11. November 2006)

na egal dann geh ich hallt street fahren und gedulde mich noch ein bissel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. November 2006)

Männer, packt die Bikes aus, hier scheint die Sonne!! Auf geht's, Schlafmützen!


----------



## raschaa (12. November 2006)

hier gibbet lager für fsa steuersätze
http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/FSA?sort=1a&filter_id=0&page=4&osCsid=d88a52aa882d6d5104e5bc7232310699


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. November 2006)

danke für den hinweis ragnar, jetzt muß ich nur nochrausfinden, welches das richtige ist.


----------



## steep_deep (14. November 2006)

..Alles Rüpel und Vandalen, diese Downhiller...:

Rotlichtsünder stürzte - Potsdam

Gleich zwei Rot zeigende Ampeln ignorierte ein Radfahrer am Montagabend in Potsdam, als er vom Hauptbahnhof Richtung Innenstadt unterwegs war. Der junge Mann fuhr gegen 19 Uhr direkt in die Kontrollstelle der Polizeiradstaffel auf der Langen Brücke. _Das Haltegebot der beiden Beamten missachtete er jedoch, umfuhr die Polizisten und flüchtete auf seinem unbeleuchteten Downhill-Spezialrad in rasantem Tempo nach rechts auf die Freundschaftsinsel, wohin ihm die Polizeibeamten auf ihren Rädern folgten. Vor einer Betonecke bremste der Flüchtende so kurz, dass er vom Rad stürzte, sich aber dank seiner Schutzausrüstung nicht verletzte._ Gegen den Potsdamer, der an diesem Tag seinen 19. Geburtstag beging, wurden mehrere Ordnungswidrigkeiten aufgenommen (Rotlicht und Haltegebot nicht beachtet), die sich zusammen auf mindestens 250 Euro und fünf Punkte belaufen. (Link)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. November 2006)

hahaha, du warst doch am WE in berlin jörg?! 5 punkte sind  ma nen heftiger eintrag im konto.


----------



## Holzfehler (14. November 2006)

am wochenende bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder bzw. endlich  am start zwar noch nicht mit meiner neuen machine,aber big hit fahren geht ja auch ab  
ma wieder auf nem fully hocken wird  voll das extreme feeling sein kenn ich schon gar nicht mehr ! Ride on !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (14. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> danke für den hinweis ragnar, jetzt muß ich nur nochrausfinden, welches das richtige ist.



am besten die jungs mal anrufen, sind echt nett und kompetent. im gegensatz zu vielen anderen läden kriegt man den eindruck das die tatsächlich selber biken und nit nur verkaufen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. November 2006)

joa, geld geld geld, wer hat noch geld? immer her damit! 

@niklas: dann gehn wir ma schön rocken. 

PS bin anscheinend wieder in festen händen...   ist aber noch janz frisch, von daher - zerbrechlich ist das junge glück!


----------



## deimudder (15. November 2006)

Hey hey. Glückwunsch...  Hast du eigentlich schon was von dem Trikotmenschen gehört? Sepp und ich wollen mal Samstag bisserl bauen und biken im Rheingau. Können uns ja ggf. zusammenquatschen


----------



## raschaa (15. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> PS bin anscheinend wieder in festen händen...   ist aber noch janz frisch, von daher - zerbrechlich ist das junge glück!



UhOh......wieder einer der jetzt keine zeit mehr zum biken hat


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. November 2006)

die trikotmenschen sind echt von einem anderen stern. nämlich einem stern, wo die zeit nicht existiert. letzter stand, den ich hier im forum geschrieben habe ist immer noch der aktuelle. ich rufe heute noch mal da an, wat nu ist. schliesslich sollte ja nur noch die produktionsfreigabe erfolgen...

PS nein, die downhillpiste wird mich jetzt nicht weniger sehen. das muß die neue liebe dann doch verkraften... *grins* bin nur chronisch übernächtigt im moment.


----------



## raschaa (15. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> *grins* bin nur chronisch übernächtigt im moment.



tcha, besser übernächtigt als unterpoppt..............


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. November 2006)

in today's media world most men are oversexed, but underfuc*ed...


----------



## raschaa (16. November 2006)

you know what the problem with americans in germany is today? they're overfed, over$exed and over here.........


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. November 2006)

Hattest du grad schlechte Erfahrungen mit GIs oder wie?


----------



## raschaa (16. November 2006)

neeee, ich bin dort drüben ja aufgewachsen wie du weißt, wir reden hier von massiven kindheits traumata


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (17. November 2006)

..Falls es heute nachmittag nicht Hunde und Katzen regnen sollte werd ich ne kleine Runde drehen, warm genug ist es ja...Wer noch?

GJ


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. November 2006)

ich hätte auch bock! call me/call you!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. November 2006)

war das mal wieder schön heute! perfektes herbstgefühl. ein flammenmeer von bunten blättern, neue wilde stellen ausgekundschaftet und leider einen schon wieder zerstörten kicker am J-Trail vorgefunden... keinen bock mehr den noch aufzubauen. wenn der jäger dort unbedingt so renitent sein will, verlagern wir halt unsere aktivitäten an spannendere orte.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. November 2006)

so, ham heute einen perfekten ort ausgebaut und erstbefahren, ein ort, den wir gestern schon ausgekundschaftet hatten. fotos folgen! 

steep_deep, schade, daß du nicht dabei warst... war echt hammergeil!


----------



## Holzfehler (18. November 2006)

dann muss ich ja meinen spaten umziehen schade !!  meine gabel ist immer noch nicht fertig ,liegt daran das son ersatzteil fehlt und sportimport noch keins rausgeschickt hat, es gibt für mich zur zeit also nur eine lösung für das problem hardtails rule !!! hätte mir einfach noch ne billig boxxer kaufen sollen und aus 2 mach 1 spielen ,naja egal .dafür geht's mit dem aufbau vom Yeti vorrann 
bis denne !!!  rid on! der Holzfehler


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. November 2006)

hey nikkl,

hab dir doch gesagt, sollst mal den seppl kontaktieren wegen boxxer, ich glaub der hat noch eine zu verkofen. und schick mir mal deine aktuelle handynummer! die, die ich hab, ist nie zu erreichen.

grüße!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. November 2006)

Männer, es gibt Foddos!


----------



## Holzfehler (20. November 2006)

die pics sind cool!!!!! ride on!!!!


----------



## raschaa (21. November 2006)

moin mädels!
hat einer von euch schon Chlorophilla gesehen? hammer geiler film, nit so die mega action, aber landschaft, kamera , schnitt und musik sind derart geil.....toppt eigentlich noch roam als Soulride film....

geht am we was mit biken?

übrigens: mein franz. kumpel hat jetzt tatsächlich adresse vom verkäufer meines Norco....hat die sache jetzt den franz. bullen übergeben weil es doch von ihm aus 500km sind. wenn alles gut geht müssten die die woche noch das teil beschlagnahmen.......

ra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. November 2006)

gratulation, das hört sich ja verdammt gut an! ragnar, ich bin mal gespannt, wie das ausgeht. bez. biken: wenn das wetter paßt, bin ich zu jeder schandtat bereit.


----------



## Holzfehler (21. November 2006)

guden männers ,
hab nur am freitags zeit ,da ich am Samstag und am Sonntag nicht da bin .
aber es ist endlich das ersatzteil für meine olle boxxer gekommen das heist ich bin guter dinge das es diese woche noch mit freeriden klappt.  hab das rummgestreete nämlich satt ,endlich wieder ordentlich radfahren . bin für jede art von schlammschlacht bereit !!!!
ride on !! der Holzfehler


----------



## steep_deep (24. November 2006)

Seppl, alter Scmutzfink - wo treibste Dich rum??? Wie kriegt man Dich ans Phon? Wollte mal wieder mit Dir heizen..Ruf ma a, erwisch Dich nich


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. November 2006)

morgen wird rad gefahren, so gott will und der verfikkte regen mal aufhört.


----------



## raschaa (27. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> morgen wird rad gefahren, so gott will und der verfikkte regen mal aufhört.



und? wie wars radln??  

ich hab mein Norco wieder!!!!!!!!  die bullen haben den verkäufer aufgesucht, der direkt muffensausen bekommen, hat mein kumpel angerufen und ihm mein bike vorbeigebracht, tcha, wenn ihr jemand kennt der Norco fahren will, ich muss es jetzt verkaufen ums whip zu refinanzieren.

jedenfalls soviel zur kriminalistischen arbeit unserer strafverfolgungsbehörden...........


----------



## black_jack (28. November 2006)

Tach zusammen!

Hoffe allen geht's gut (Max, was macht die Liebe?)?
Sitze gerade mal wieder in Amsterdam in der Hotellobby (mit dieser bloeden hollaendischen Tastataur, weswegen ich mich dauernd vertippe...)

Anyway, habe in den letzten Wochen einigen Arztpraxen und CT-Instituten gute Umsaetze bescherrt. 
Nachdem meine koerperlichen Leiden sich nun schon seit Monaten hinziehen, habe ich mich endlich mal aufgerafft...und siehe da, bei meinem kleinen Sturz in PdS habe ich meinen Ruecken, zweimal gebrochen. 
Hmm, kann man nicht viel machen sind aber saubere glatte Brueche die wieder verheilen. Die Schmerzen kommen insbesondere durch die Oedeme um die Brueche herum, die wiederum auf die Bandscheiben druecken. Bin immerhin schon in der Krankengymnastik (inkl. Fango und Massage  ) und zum Saisonbeginn im Maerz/April muesste ich wieder fit sein...hoffe das ich bis dahin nicht zu fett werde  ...werde aber vorher Mal mit meiner CC-Muehle fahren (also ein echtes CC Rad, nicht nach Joerg's Definition!)

Wo ich schon dabei war, habe ich mich noch zweiten Verletzung gewidmet, die mich beim Radeln eigentlich noch mehr gehindert hat als mein Ruecken (der macht mir im alltaeglichen Leben zu schaffen), mein kaputter Daumen.
Die habe ich mir mal bei einem Boysetsfire Konzert zugezogen. Und siehe da, ein sauberer Innenbandabriss. Verheilt auch wieder, wir aber weiterhin unter Belastung leicht schmerzen.

Immerhin habe ich als Positives zu berichten, dass ich mal wieder Aerzte gefunden habe, die gut sind, sich Muehe geben, der Sache auf den Grund gehen, nicht Oberlehrerhaft mit Zeigefinger daherkommen (der Wirbelsauelenspezialist meinte direkt, "Sie fahren aber bestimmt Downhill und kein CC...") usw.
Also, wenn ihr Mal einen guten Wirbelsauelenspezialisten braucht, Dr. Skibbe in Frankfurt-Sachsenhausen und fuer kaputte Haende die handchirurgische Praxis an der Schwalbacher Str. in WI.

Also Jungs, keep riding, stay rad


BSBD

Ecki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (28. November 2006)

Ei eie ei! Du machst Sachen. Gute Besserung. Tja Verletzungen sind shice, mir tuen tierisch die Gelenke weh und kein Arzt kann mir sagen warum. Boreliose ist seit gestern ausgeschlossen. Jetzt wird weiter geforscht. Mach schön langsam und immer schön Reha!


----------



## steep_deep (28. November 2006)

...Gruß in die Runde, Männer..Bis heute morgen war ich fest davon überzeugt daß wir alle mehr oder weniger rischtisch flott unterwegs sind...Der Kollesch hier toppt uns aber um Längen - auch wenn sein Bock bischen wenig Federweg hat...Ride hard!

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/kultur/special/736/89647/index.html/kultur/artikel/535/91444/article.html


----------



## raschaa (28. November 2006)

jaaaa.......adrenalin!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. November 2006)

Tobi, wasn los? Pfeiffersches Drüsenfieber?

Ecki, nimm es mit dem Spruch aus meiner Sig: Du lernst Dich halt mal wieder gerade besonders gut kennen. Hauptsache, Du wirst schnell wieder fit (respektive hältst Dich auch fit)! Denn Du wirst hier vermisst. Zu Deiner Frage: Die Liebe hält mich in Atem... young girls are still wild at heart. 

Jörg, geiler Film, geile Geschichte und ich wünsche mir sehr, daß sie auch genauso passiert ist. Verdammt krass, verdammt anrührend. Mir lief es gerade kalt den Rücken runter. 

Männer, wir müssen mal wieder was Großes zusammen starten! 

Stay wild at heart,

Max

PS Die Trikothorsts kriegen nix gebacken. Hab seit 1 Woche jeden Tag einmal angerufen, nie war einer da.


----------



## deimudder (28. November 2006)

Stimmt könnt sein. Mal Doc kontaktieren. Shice mit den Shirts. Hoffentlich klappt das noch. Hoffe das wird mal alle bald wieder am Start sind. So heut die großen Disc an die Bremse montiert


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. November 2006)

raschaa schrieb:


> ich hab mein Norco wieder!!!!!!!!  die bullen haben den verkäufer aufgesucht, der direkt muffensausen bekommen, hat mein kumpel angerufen und ihm mein bike vorbeigebracht, tcha, wenn ihr jemand kennt der Norco fahren will, ich muss es jetzt verkaufen ums whip zu refinanzieren


huiiiiih, krass, das hab ich ja ganz und gar überlesen...!    geil. na endlich. verkaufs doch dem birk, oder haben die auch alle ihre räder zurück? wie war das denn genau vom ablauf her?

@ALLE: Geiles Whistler Video!

Am WE biken? Will mal wieder nach Boppard und das Wetter soll wohl gut werden!


----------



## Holzfehler (29. November 2006)

wäre dabei in boppard wenn mich jemand mitnimmt bzw. ich frag mal den tilman ob der bock hätte mitzukommen  vielleicht bekommt  man ja auf die art ein paar mehr wiesbadener mit zum freeriden 
ride on !!!


----------



## deimudder (30. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> @ALLE: Geiles Whistler Video!



Sehr geil. Auch geil, wo er sich mault . Das könnte ich sein zu geschickt. Macht aber auf jedenfall lust auf MEHR! Dieses WE kann ich nitt. WE fängt heut mit Persistance Tour an und endet erst Sonntag, wenn ich wieder alle aus der Bude draußen hab. Hätt aber mal schwer Bock wieder zu rocken


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. November 2006)

Männer, die Welt spinnt. Zumindest MEINE Welt. Hab grad eine Nacht ohne Schlaf hinter mir, bin um eine Freundin ärmer geworden und um eine Freundin reicher und am Freitag ist nix mit biken, da ich auf nen Kundentermin nach FL muß. Ja richtig gehört. Hier ist grad Alarm und ich soll Marketing-technisch in die Bresche springen. Kunde ist übrigens ein berühmter XXX-Dienstleister. Dildos anyone?


----------



## raschaa (30. November 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Dildos anyone?



gibts die auch in Super Tacky??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. November 2006)

Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher... Brauchste auch noch einen Chainguide?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (30. November 2006)

Hier Jungs - momendema - das ist immer noch ein bike-forum...

Samstag wär' ich mal wieder bei ner Runde dabei!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. November 2006)

Hier Sepp, SA Lust auf Boppard? Hätte Bock mal alle wieder auf einem Haufen zu haben. Travis, Burk? Habt ihr Lust? Fahrt ihr?


----------



## steep_deep (1. Dezember 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Hier Sepp, SA Lust auf Boppard? Hätte Bock mal alle wieder auf einem Haufen zu haben. Travis, Burk? Habt ihr Lust? Fahrt ihr?



Und - wie siehts jetzt aus?

Boppard oder nich...?

GJ


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Dezember 2006)

Sorry Jungs, der Termin bei Beate Uhse gestern hat länger gedauert als geplant. Hab auf dem Rückweg nen Zwischenstopp bei meinen Eltern in Düsseldorf eingelegt. Komme erst heute abend nach Wiesbaden. Von mir aus morgen biken?


----------



## Holzfehler (2. Dezember 2006)

ich bin dabei ,wo und wann treffen wir uns ?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Dezember 2006)

hab vorhin mit burk telefoniert, der war noch in dresden. will aber auch morgen biken. evtl. im rheingau. ist aber noch nicht entschieden. gehe vielleicht heute nacht mit meinem mädel ins cocoon, morgen früh-spät wird telefoniert... 

bis denne!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Dezember 2006)

watch this: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/188659:hihi:


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Horst Sochinski (3. Dezember 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> watch this: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/188659:hihi:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahaha



OBERGEIL! ich lach mich schlapp, aber bitte nicht "nacharmen"   UND TSCHÜSS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Dezember 2006)

war ja mal ne nette runde gestern. gehts der schulter wieder besser niklas oder ist kkh angesagt? burk, haste dir den hinterbau nochmal bei tageslicht angesehen?


----------



## SK7WALK3R (4. Dezember 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> watch this: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/188659:hihi:
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahaha



Ganz schön gewagt. Sogar ohne Helm, RESPEKT!


----------



## Holzfehler (5. Dezember 2006)

also meiner schulter gehts ganz gut ist noch rot das mit dem blau kommt garantiert noch


----------



## kleemens (9. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin Christian aus Mainz und würde auch mal gerne bei euch mitfahren. ich kann aber immer nur am Wochende.

Melde dich mal wenn ihr wieder biken geht.

Gruss Christian


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Dezember 2006)

schade, deine nachricht kam etwas zu spät. ich bin gerade von meiner konditionsrunde am local spot zurückgekommen... aber vielleicht fahren jörg oder niklas heute noch mal.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Dezember 2006)

sodele, in weniger als einer stunde gehts in den schnee... drückt mir die daumen, daß überhaupt welcher liegt. 


so long, ride hard,

euer max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (10. Dezember 2006)

kleemens schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin Christian aus Mainz und würde auch mal gerne bei euch mitfahren. ich kann aber immer nur am Wochende.
> 
> ...



Moin! 
Nächstes Wochenende geht glaub' ich wieder was!
Gruß
Sepp


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Dezember 2006)

Nächstens Samstag auf nach Boppard!

Männer, bin grad vom Skifoan zurück gekommen. WAHNSINN. Es war so geil. Schnee en masse, kalt und blauer Himmel. Wer hätte das am Donnerstag noch gedacht? Achja, und skitechnisch ist jetzt das Roadgap kein Ding mehr für mich... Habe mich heute mindestens 7m hoch in die Luft katapultiert. Die Landung war entsprechend desaströs. Zum Glück schlägt man bei 2m Schnee Tiefschnee recht weich auf, aber ich hatte echt viel Zeit mir Gedanken zu machen, wie ein Leben nach dem Tod wohl aussieht... Habe gute 15 Minuten nach meinen Skiern gesucht und mich 2mal der Länge nach überschlagen. Aber es ist nix passiert. Lehre des Tages: Manche Kicker kicken höher als gedacht.... Hab jetzt für 3 Tage Hormone gebunkert...


----------



## deimudder (11. Dezember 2006)

Yeah Baby! Max Max, du machst aber auch Bosse Schnee hätt ich auch schwer Bock, aber so fit bin ich noch nicht, dass ich mich über Kicker schanze. Wo warst? Biken nächstes WE hätt ich auch Bock. Muss aber erst Erlaubnis von meiner Tätowiererin einholen. Das Nachgestochene muss erst heilen und sie schimpft sowieso dauernd über meinen Sport. Sie müsste ja dauernd "Reparieren". Könnte wenn Samstag so ab 14.30 und Sonntag jeder Zeit. Wir müssten auch mal Termin wegen PdS klarmachen. Ride on


----------



## raschaa (11. Dezember 2006)

JaJaJa...PdS muss klar gemacht werden!!! mein whip will action, scharrt schon mit den HighRollers, ich besorg dann ne rolle nato-draht und ein standMG...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke Boppard hat geschlossen?

Wegen PdS hatte ich auch schon mal mit Burkhard gesprochen. Er meinte wieder August... 
Ich hätte auch schon früher Bock - aber Burkhard hat schon recht mit dem Wetter in den Alpen... 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## steep_deep (12. Dezember 2006)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich denke Boppard hat geschlossen?
> 
> Wegen PdS hatte ich auch schon mal mit Burkhard gesprochen. Er meinte wieder August...
> Ich hätte auch schon früher Bock - aber Burkhard hat schon recht mit dem Wetter in den Alpen...
> Was meint ihr?



Gruß in die Runde, Männer..denke, das PdS-Projekt für Anfang August in Angriff zu nehmen ist schon ok. Kann ja nicht immer so mäßiges Wetter sein..


----------



## raschaa (12. Dezember 2006)

plädiere eher für 3te 4te juli woche, wetter ist mit sicherheit besser, tage noch länger + wärmer


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Dezember 2006)

geiler avatar jörg! 

anbei noch ein paar mickrige handyfotos vom sonntag. ich hoffe, ich bekomme noch sprungbilder. der dicke 7m atombombentest ist zwar leider nicht abgelichtet worden, aber dafür ein paar 180s und ironcrosses.

pds geht klar, ich weiß nur noch nicht, wann und wo ich ab ende märz sein werde....

kann einer mich am samstag nach boppard mitnehmen?


----------



## Holzfehler (12. Dezember 2006)

würde 07 auch gern mitkommen nach pds und auf boppard am we hätte ich auch bock ,muss ma nach fragen ,ob sonst noch jemand von den funridern mitkommt könnten ja auch nach darmstadt an den frankenstein fahren
ride on !!!


----------



## deimudder (13. Dezember 2006)

Jo PdS so in den Sommerferien passt. *Leudde was anderes. Hab mal nach Aufklebern gefragt. Foliendruck, rotes Logo (find ich am geilsten) auf Transparentem Hintergrund. Größe 7,5 cm*6cm (Seitenverhältnis 1:1,25). Passt somit auf Bikes, Helme, Autos, etc. Laut Hersteller 3Jahre outdoorbeständig. 10St. 72,96 (Einzelpreis 7,30), 100 St. auch 72,96 (0,73) und 500 St. 93,65 (0,18). Wenn wir so 10 Leute zusammenkriegen würd ich entweder 100 oder 500 Stück bestellen. Dann hätt jeder 10 oder 50 Gravity Pilots Aufkleber (blutiges Logo). Würd also jeden so zwischen 7 und 10 Euronen kosten. Also wer will schickt ne PN oder Mail oder ICQ. Wenn 10 Besteller zusammen sind, hau ich rein. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Dezember 2006)

ja geil, das mit den aufklebern. nehmen die auch noch mehr motive an? also die keinetropfen-variante und mein tricknology dingsbums? wäre ja gut. biste am SA dabei?


----------



## deimudder (13. Dezember 2006)

Log denke schon. Guck mal unter www.studypower-gmbh.de! Samstag könnte ich wenn erst so ab 14.30, da bis 13.30 Schule und dann erst heim. Muss auch gucken, ob ok von Tattoolady...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Dezember 2006)

neue worldcup strecke in champéry:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVnifbLUagU&eurl

sieht pervers steil aus. fahrer ist claudio caluori.


----------



## raschaa (14. Dezember 2006)

das sieht ja äusserst viel versprechend aus


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. Dezember 2006)

sachma ragnar, biste am SA in boppard auch dabei? so trailscout und so? weiß nicht ob ich noch alle routen finde... fährt die bahn im winter eigentlich samstags zu brauchbaren zeiten?


----------



## Holzfehler (14. Dezember 2006)

wäre am samstag gern dabei ,wenn mich jemand nach boppard mitnimmt


----------



## steep_deep (14. Dezember 2006)

raschaa schrieb:


> das sieht ja äusserst viel versprechend aus



..Recht haste, Raschaa, genau das richtige für unseren PdS-Ausritt nächstes Jahr..!!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Dezember 2006)

also jungs,

die parole lautet SONNTAG BOPPARD. hab grad mitm chris telefoniert. dem ist sontag lieber, außerdem soll es morgen evtl regnen. mir ist SO sowieso lieber, weil ich mich heute abend mit meiner süßen zum rocken nach darmstadt begeben werde. 

bitte nochmal hier rückmelden!


----------



## Holzfehler (15. Dezember 2006)

ich bin dabei ,wennn mich jemand mitnehmen kann,wenn ja bitte bescheid sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (15. Dezember 2006)

Geilo! Sonntag passt mir auch eher.  Ich denk ich bin dabei


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2006)

Wer fährt jetzt eigentlich wohin?
Hab' wohl doch Zeit und werde auch was machen!


----------



## deimudder (16. Dezember 2006)

Hast ne SMS!   SMS von Max an Tobi an Sepp weitergeleitet


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2006)

Danke! Heisst das Christ und Max fahren nach Boppard? Wer noch?


----------



## deimudder (16. Dezember 2006)

Jörg und nik evtl. auch,oder?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Dezember 2006)

Mit Niko hab ich am Freitag telefoniert, der machte einen interessierten Eindruck, hat sich aber noch nicht wieder gemeldet. Auf Jörgs Rückmeldung warte ich auch noch. Der Niklas bräuchte auch noch ein Taxi. Hmmm wir kriegen wir das alles unter? Travis hörte sich gestern schwer ehe-gestresst an, wollte es aber versuchen hinzukriegen. Ich denke ich fahre morgen am späten Vormittag mit Chris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich muss auf jeden fall um 16Uhr wieder daheim sein. Weiß nicht ob sich Boppard so wahnsinnig für mich lohnt.
Zur Debatte steht noch Frankenstein und unser Wald...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Dezember 2006)

also über frankenstein würde ich ja evtl noch mit mir reden lassen, aber ich muss mal wieder raus ausm rheingau - ich will mal wieder richtig springen und heizen. ich denke boppard macht da am meisten sinn. darmstadt ist ja auch nicht grad nah.


----------



## deimudder (16. Dezember 2006)

So. Grad mit Sepp telefoniert. Da er nicht so viel Zeit hat und wir zusammen fahren, werden wir morgen nach Darmstadt fahren. Is halt nur ne 1/2 Std. zu fahren. Macht schön foddos und lasst's krachen!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Dezember 2006)

na super mich hat grad der chris angerufen, dass er noch zwei termine morgen hat und deswegen nicht kann... also von daher, wird es wohl gar nix bei mir mitm biken morgen. es sei denn ihr könnt mich noch irgendwo unterbringen.


----------



## deimudder (18. Dezember 2006)

shice. Waren gestern nicht in Darmstadt. HAben mal Assmannshausen ausgetestet. Unterhalb der Seilbahn geht nen Trail runter. Durch Geröll und Moos ist das ding schon recht traillastig, aber auch schön steil. Beim letzten Stück hab ich nen schönen Faceplant gemacht Helm sieht äußerlich noch fit aus, aber mittlerweile weiß ich nimmer ob der was tagt?


----------



## raschaa (18. Dezember 2006)

ei, wieviele "nennenswerte" stürze hat er denn schon hinter sich? ists ein fiberglass oder gar CFK helm, die halten nämlich einiges aus. im zweifelsfalle mal "durchkneten", also in alle richtungen mal zwischen beiden händen kräftig drücken und auf geräusche oder haarrisse im lack achten. falls du jemand kennst der in der radioskopie arbeitet kannsten ja röntgen lassen 

ansonsten ist natürlich so alle 3 jahre neuer helm kein fehler.....

wie hiess es so schön in ner amerikanischen Bell werbung: if you have a 10 dollar head, wear a 10 dollar helmet.


----------



## deimudder (18. Dezember 2006)

ei so 4 richtig nenneswerte hat er schon hinter sich. mit dem biegen und so hab ich gemacht. nach haarrissen werd ich mal schauen. man o man, tut die schnauze gut weh. an der stirn und auf der backe isses bisserl dick und spannt. spannt halt...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Dezember 2006)

crash and learn...

mich rief gestern noch gegen späten mittag der ecki an, der wollte spontan nach boppard fahrn. ich: klaro, let's go, freundin hat auch verständnis. er: ok halb zwei bei dir. 20 minuten später - ich war zum glück noch immer bei meiner freundin - ruft ecki wieder an: du, ich hab grad gemerkt, daß das bike noch in dortmund steht...

hihihi, lieber ecki, kein problem, dann fahrn wir halt sonntagnachmittag noch schnell nach hombruch und rocken die dirt lines da... *grins*

naja, war ja letzte woche immerhin mittwoch und freitag biken, aber ich würde echt gern mal wieder was grösseres rocken. unser hausspot in wiesbaden kotzt mich im moment voll an, das schockt nicht auf dauer.

donnerstag fahre ich nach düdo, bin über sylvester mit freundin auf föhr und gegen 2. januar wieder zurück.

rock on,

max

@tobi: haste fotos von gestern? gute besserung an die backe!


----------



## deimudder (18. Dezember 2006)

ne leider nitt. hatte aber was von the collective. geröll, moos, diesig und beim trailsuchen seh ich ein reh! sehr geil


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Dezember 2006)

hab euch was fürn desktop gebastelt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (20. Dezember 2006)

Leggä PS CS2  wobei mit nem bunteren Fahrer käm der b/w Wald besser raus. Hab gestern auch 4 Stunden und mehr davor gehockt...

P.S. Was issen jetzt mit den Aufklebern? Bzw. schon was von Trikots gehört? Hast du Adresse bekommen, die ich dir geschickt hatte?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Dezember 2006)

tach tobi,

das foddo ist vm hägar hier ausm forum. der hat mich ersma per pm angeknattert, das ihm das gar nicht recht sei, was ich da gemacht hätte... na egal. hab mich bei ihm entschuldigt. bisher war sowas hier nie ein problem, aber egal, hat halt jeder seine eigenen befindlichkeiten...

trikots und aufkleber müssen zumindest meinerseits ersma wieder auf geld inner kasse warten. bin momentan mehr als abgebrannt.... trikots sind aber sowieso auf eis, hab auch im moment weder die zeit noch den bock den idioten weiter hinterher zu rennen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen - ich wünsche uns allen frohe Weihnachten!





Wir sehen uns im neuen Jahr!

Ride hard, rock on.

Euer Max


----------



## raschaa (28. Dezember 2006)

ey allerseits, liegt ihr gemästet aufm sofa oder was?
treff mich wahrscheinlich mim Flo moie zum technical singletrails rocken mim Horst von den trailhunters. aller voraussicht nach irgendwo an der lahn... wer interesse hat, das wird heut abend klargemacht..........
ra

p.s. mein bike hat ne diät gemacht und knapp nen kilo verloren-> deemax mit tubeless bereifung..........


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Dezember 2006)

auf technische singletrails hätte ich mal wieder ganz riesigen bock, aber ich bin noch in düdo und kümmere mich um meine berufliche zukunft. morgen gehts dann nach hamburg und über sylvester bin ich mit meiner süßen auf föhr. dann noch mal 2 tage hamburg und am 4.1. bin ich wieder da.

so long,

max

PS ra zeich ma foddo! deemax? haste jetzt im lotto gewonnen? hält die totem noch? oder kommt da immer wieder das problem? im totem thread scheinen ja allen nur noch dieselben problem zu haben.


----------



## raschaa (28. Dezember 2006)

moinsen
jo, am end fahr ich moie auch nach HH bis zum 2.1. ne einladung mit 3 hübschen frauen (deutlich jünger als ich  ) sylvester zu feiern ist verlockend.....

pics im vorraum gemacht, wetter ist ja mal schei$$e..........


----------



## raschaa (28. Dezember 2006)

boah...des gelb knallt vielleicht...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Dezember 2006)

geiles gerät! aber ich sehe du hast den blauen lenker wieder drin?! was haste denn nun mit dem norco angestellt? ham die annern auch ihren kram zurück?

EDITH: hab dich mal wieder verewigt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3301609&postcount=12037


----------



## Holzfehler (29. Dezember 2006)

richtig schönes rädchen mit den deemax machts mehr her als vorher
ride on !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. Dezember 2006)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> geiles gerät! aber ich sehe du hast den blauen lenker wieder drin?! was haste denn nun mit dem norco angestellt? ham die annern auch ihren kram zurück?
> 
> EDITH: hab dich mal wieder verewigt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3301609&postcount=12037



ja blauer lenker musste leider sein weil original lenker war echt ein stück...kommt bald schlicht schwarz druff  nee nur mein bike, weiss nur nit wie ichs nach dland schaffen soll, ist echt teuer soweit ich das überblicke. hab schon überlegt meinem kumpel zu sagen er solls dort verkaufen und als was über betrag xxxx ist sei seine entschädigung.

HIER MAX! du kannst doch nicht die bilder von meiner tuntenschuhsammlung innem anderen thread veröffentlichen 

heut mal ne schicke 25km enduro runde gedreht im mütal, jetzt brennen mir die beine alder....man wir müssen mal wieder was rocken! naja bald liegt schnee, da könne mer wieder snowride machen


----------



## steep_deep (4. Januar 2007)

Gruß in die Runde, Männer...

Heute hat mich unsere Hauptstadt nach einer wilden Woche wieder ausgespuckt ..Werde morgen mal ne Runde hier drehen, ist bitter nötig -  jemand mit am Starrrt?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Januar 2007)

moinsen jörg, männer,

ein gutes neues jahr euch allen!

bin seit heute mittag wieder offiziell in WI. wenn s nicht noch tierisch pisst wäre ich einer KURZEN runtde gegenüber nicht abgeneigt. hab aber echt keinen bock auf matsch.

burk hatte ich vorhin auch am fon, der wäre evtl auch interessiert.


----------



## Holzfehler (4. Januar 2007)

bin zu 100% dabei wenn ihr fahrt,da ich ja Ferien hab  
ride on !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Januar 2007)

ick schaffe es heut nicht mehr, hab noch zu viel zu erledigen. morgen vielleicht.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Januar 2007)

scheiss erkältung hat mich flachgelegt. aber ich hab grad kranked 6 gesehen - der part von eric porter, habt ihr den gesehen? das ist genau die strecke, die wir auch auf der schweizer seite gefahren sind, inklusive road gap. geil geil geil das hat geflasht!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Baron666 (6. Januar 2007)

2007 - und wer war schon biken?
Wat is los - Fusspilz? ;-)

Morgen soll es trocken sein - naja, laut wetter.de
Mein Handy ist platt - insofern auch alle Nummern - sorry kann nobody erreichen. Fährt jemand - is jemand da draussen??? Biken morgen im Rheingau?
01788728477


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Januar 2007)

isch bin tot aber der jörg und der nikkl ham sicher bock.

nur so nebenbei männer: ich habe heute einen gedrängten jahresüberblick geschnitten. prepare to be fetzed away! das wird derbst.


----------



## raschaa (7. Januar 2007)

ich wollt mal die p***klamm rocken heut wenns nit zum pissen anfängt. hab ich letztens gezeigt bekommen ist echt lustig, falls interesse besteht, posten oder 06775960092

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2007)

so film ist fertig und lädt grad hoch. noch gute 3 stunden... sind nämlich satte 330MB als mpg. aber dafür kriegt ihr auch feinste qualität!


----------



## raschaa (7. Januar 2007)

da freeue ich mich ja drauf....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2007)

arg, das dauert noch. ich scheibe grad von meinem ersatzrechner. mein laptop hat jetzt nun schon zum vvierten mal in 12 stunden die grätsche gemacht wegen überhitzung. klar dass er das genau dann tut, wenn der film fast fertig hochgeladen ist. ich krieg hier gleich tobsuchtsanfälle!

ich versuche es jetzt von der alten rappelkiste aus...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2007)

Männer, es ist vollbracht. Ich sag schon mal DANKE!! für eine grandiose Saison 2006.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3328821#post3328821


----------



## steep_deep (7. Januar 2007)

ICKE!

zwar mit dickem kopf aber ging schon...Trocken ist aber relativ!


----------



## raschaa (7. Januar 2007)

File has reached the download limit of 20 downloads.

hmm so'ne schei&&e auch...bräucht mer irgendwo ftp platz

jungs, der Flo hat mir die absolut geile freeride location gezeigt, das beste ist es ist nur 15min. mim auto von mir. alles was das herz begehrt, schnell+flowig, langsam+technisch+eng, waldboden, schiefer, steine, wurzeln, schlamm (zZt.) mit trial einlage an einem fels absatz an dem es 15-20m an der seite abfällt, einfach fett! müssen wir unbedingt ma rocken...

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2007)

noch ne stunde, dann ist der upload der grossen datei auf megaupload fertig. 

das kleene WMV gibt's schon jetzt: http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=DW982GC2

EDIT: sooo... ferdsch: http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=XS8EY0K3 326MB pure action!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Baron666 (7. Januar 2007)

HZ war mal wieder mind-opening!

Fühle mich wie neugeboren! Wie sieht es mal aus mit einem "Stammtisch" -Treffen? Das Wort klingt zwar etwas abschreckend - aber egal. Das Baumstammhaus in Walluf - diese Woche?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. Januar 2007)

hört sich gut an


----------



## deimudder (8. Januar 2007)

Isch wär auch dabei. Könnt mal das neue Jahr bisserl planen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Januar 2007)

wo isn das und wie komm ich da hin? jörg, burk? wollen wir uns zusammentun?


----------



## deimudder (8. Januar 2007)

Walluf/Gewerbegebiet/direkt neber Pressehaus. Ist recht einfach zu finden... Termin? Wann könnt ihr?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Januar 2007)

Termin: Vor Freitag, sonst mir egal. Hauptsache ich finde ein Taxi oder ne brauchbare öpnv-Verbindung.


----------



## Holzfehler (8. Januar 2007)

verbindung: man setzt sich in die regionalbahn die am gleis 1 in wiesbaden abfährt und wartet bis man in walluf ist von da aus muss man noch ein bissel laufen geht aber( die einzelfahrt kostet 2.20 euro)  , würde auch dabei sein hab ansich immer zeit da feriensind. ride on !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Januar 2007)

sofern die auch irgendwann spät abends wieder zurück fährt ist das ja mal machbar... =)


----------



## steep_deep (8. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> noch ne stunde, dann ist der upload der grossen datei auf megaupload fertig.
> 
> das kleene WMV gibt's schon jetzt: http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=DW982GC2
> 
> EDIT: sooo... ferdsch: http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=XS8EY0K3 326MB pure action!





trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> so film ist fertig und lädt grad hoch. noch gute 3 stunden... sind nämlich satte 330MB als mpg. aber dafür kriegt ihr auch feinste qualität!



Feinste Qualität?

Max, alter Filmedreher, mal nen ganz grosses Lob für nen rischtisch fetten STREIFEN!! Ganz grosses Kino, hab sofort Bock zum Rasen bekommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (8. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> noch ne stunde, dann ist der upload der grossen datei auf megaupload fertig.
> 
> das kleene WMV gibt's schon jetzt: http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=DW982GC2
> 
> EDIT: sooo... ferdsch: http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=XS8EY0K3 326MB pure action!





trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> so film ist fertig und lädt grad hoch. noch gute 3 stunden... sind nämlich satte 330MB als mpg. aber dafür kriegt ihr auch feinste qualität!



Feinste Qualität?

Max, alter Filmedreher, mal nen ganz grosses Lob für nen rischtisch fetten STREIFEN!! Ganz grosses Kino, hab sofort Bock zum Rasen bekommen!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Januar 2007)

thanks a lot! =) was ist mit walluf? biste dabei?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> thanks a lot! =) was ist mit walluf? biste dabei?



Baumstammhaus ist doch mal ne geile Idee. 
Freitag geht bei mir auch nicht - vorher schon.

Ich will auch endlich mal den Film sehen!! Als blockiert...

Was ist denn am WE geplant? Muss unbendingt wieder mal heizen!! (evtl. auch nebenher was bauen...)


----------



## steep_deep (8. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> thanks a lot! =) was ist mit walluf? biste dabei?



Baumhaus steht, Donnerstag abend wär mein Favorit. Sa morgen haben Sepp & Ich mal einen Besuch des Schweizer Hauses ggü. von Assmannshausen angedacht, steile Hänge & dunkle Wälder...:=)) Um 10 gehts los..

GJ


----------



## Sepprheingauner (8. Januar 2007)

Hab' gerade mit Jörg gequatscht. Samstag vormittags könnte man auch mal das Schweizerhaus (uff de Ebsch Seit') anradeln und sich dann da irgendwo die Hänge runterstürtzen. 
Sonst noch Vorschläge?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Januar 2007)

hihi geil, 2 poster, identischer inhalt. hört sich gut an und ich würde auch verdammt gerne mal wieder mit euch zusammen heizen gehen, aber das muß noch warten. ich fahre am freitag nach garmisch und bin dann das WE über dort in einem lawinenausbildungs-/freeride-camp. drückt mir die daumen, daß es bis dahin etwas mehr schnee gibt.

@sepp: danke für deinen support. es ist doch immer wieder dasselbe mit diesen kindern. hasts denn jetzt geklappt mitm runterladen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Baron666 (8. Januar 2007)

Gude Männer,

also Donnerstag - ich hoffe möglichst viele kommen - Terminplaner wird aufn Disch gelegt und geplant und geplant und ...
Tisch kann man leider nicht reservieren - also werde ich mich opfern und möglichst früh eintreffen und Handtücher verteilen  
ca. 18:00 Uhr.
Max - soll ich Dich mitnehmen von Wi? Zurück geht natülich auch.

CU


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hasts denn jetzt geklappt mitm runterladen?



Hat geklappt - wie immer ein sehr geiles Vid! Hab wieder so einen Bock bekommen! War geil und wird wieder geil 
Könnten wir (bzw. Du) eigentlich zur Regel machen, so'n Saison-Abschluss-Streifen...
Zum Thema 105%: Schade, dass es da so Diskussionen gibt, es sah auch bei 100% schon ordentlich schnell aus... hätte ich evtl. so gelassen (ist aber egal). 

Donnerstag ist fest geplant bei mir. 18:00 werd' ich wohl nicht ganz schaffen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Januar 2007)

ok super dann sehen wir uns alle ja am donnerstag. ich ruf noch burk an, der checkt ja irgendwie nie das forum. braucht irgendwer noch irgendwas in form von DVDs von mir?



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Zum Thema 105%: Schade, dass es da so Diskussionen gibt, es sah auch bei 100% schon ordentlich schnell aus... hätte ich evtl. so gelassen (ist aber egal).


tja, wie schon geschrieben, es passte einfach besser zum tempo der musik. ist halt ne ewige diskussion. ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass es so stark auffällt. naja, egal. sollen die halt motzen, tangiert mich nicht. gibt ja genug leute, die auch positives gesagt haben. 

danke für euer lob! es macht spaß die sachen zu produzieren. jetzt müssen bald neue aufnahmen her... aber die cam war gerade für 4 wochen in der kur. der sensor war hinüber, hat nur noch rot angezeigt. uiuiui, das hat GELD gekostet!


----------



## raschaa (10. Januar 2007)

Hey Mädels, wie siehts aus mit we boppard?


----------



## Holzfehler (10. Januar 2007)

Gude, 
Wie siehts aus ich muss am we mein yeti testen 
Ride on !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Januar 2007)

hab grad mit burk telefoniert. der ist leider morgen abend nicht dabei, da er ne konferenz in ffm hat. aber er will wohl am WE biken. ich bin ja leider nicht da, hätte natürlich auch bock. aber gerne morgen nachmittag ne kleine runde, wenn das wetter paßt.

niklas die sau hat schon earthed4!


----------



## Holzfehler (12. Januar 2007)

ja ******* mein adapter für die hintere bremse passt nicht (also keiner für hayes ich hab alle getestet ), kann also nur daran liegen das man die hayes nicht an nem yeti fahren soll oder so  von daher sieht das bei mir mit biken morgen nicht so gut aus  ,. ride on !


----------



## ghostfr (13. Januar 2007)

Schönen mpeg den ihr da zusammen geschnitten habt. Solltet ihr die naechsten WE's irgendwann hier um WI unterwegs sein teilt das bitte mit, hätte Lust 'ne Runde mit zu drehen. Ansonsten noch etwas Werbung in eigener Sache: www.myopia.de


----------



## steep_deep (15. Januar 2007)

...Männer, mir fehlt irgendwie ein Bericht vom Sonntag.. 

Oder wart ihr nur spazieren??


----------



## raschaa (15. Januar 2007)

steep_deep schrieb:


> ...Männer, mir fehlt irgendwie ein Bericht vom Sonntag..
> 
> Oder wart ihr nur spazieren??



iss ja gut..... 

ich war in boppard und hab mir vom flo 2 neue mega-geile techn. trails zeigen lassen. war zwar nit "spektakulär" aber technisch extrem anspruchsvoll, steil wie die pest, und gerade mal eine handbreit teilweise... mehr sowas wie vertriding   und landschaftlich voll der flash. war auch schee kaputt gestern abend.

der hammer ist ja tubeless reifen...die rollen derart gut selbst mit nur 1,5 bar, dass ich teils bremsen musste während die anderen noch am treten waren. ausserdem sparste 2 schläuche also ca. 500g. mein bike müsst jetzt so um 17kg wiegen +/- 0,2kg

was ham die anderen so getrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (15. Januar 2007)

steep_deep schrieb:


> ...Männer, mir fehlt irgendwie ein Bericht vom Sonntag..
> 
> Oder wart ihr nur spazieren??



Sepp und ich waren gestern an der HZ und haben dort noch nen Kicker hingebaut. dadurch ist die Einfahrt bisserl anners. Hab ein paar Bilder gemacht. Das Ding muss sich aber noch etwas setzen. Wollen da in nächster Zeit noch bischen Streckenpflege betreiben und noch bisserl was bauen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Januar 2007)

habt ihr nun die strecke und den verlauf festgelegt? bilder, ich will bilder sehen!

mein wochenende an alp- u. zugspitze war auch nett. bin total kaputt. erschöpfungsgrad wie früher bei den gebirgsjäger. die ham uns gut gescheucht.
sehr geil war die tatsache, daß einer der anderen teilnehmer der osti hier ausm forum war. hammer zufall! war sehr nett. 

auszüge:


----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Januar 2007)

Ähmmm... hättest Du die Bilder noch in einer großen Version? Mein beamer lässt seitlich noch Streifen frei...

----

Strecke wurde nicht für gut befunden, was ich so gehört habe. Zu viele Tretpassagen, zu flach usw. ...
HZ hat jetzt einen Kicker mehr, die Streckenführung muss aber noch angepasst werden um Schwung zu bekommen. Jetzt setzt sich der Grund erstmal etwas...

Öffentlich gibts keine Bilder.


----------



## vasco (16. Januar 2007)

Hab da am Wochenende was im Wald entdeckt.
Habt ihr was gebaut zwischen Geisenheim und Rüdesheim?
Will hier den Ort nicht genauer beschreiben.
Von einer Rampe springt man genau in nen kleinen Krater (Bombenkrater?)
Da waren auch die Holzfäller vor kurzem unterwegs.
Das ganze runter bis zum Kloster ist immer ne schöne Abfahrt.


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Januar 2007)

Ja Ja leider hatt der Förster das auch schon!
Macht echt Bock da zu Fahren,hoffentlich bleibt der Trail noch eine weile stehen.


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Januar 2007)

Falls du diesen hier meinst.


----------



## vasco (16. Januar 2007)

Wenn ihr da unterwegs seit könnt ihr ja mal kurz bescheid geben.
Würd mir das gerne mal ansehen wie ihr da runter fahrt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Januar 2007)

Soweit ich weiß sind die nicht von uns. Aber dazu werden die anderen vermutlich auch eh nix sagen. Höchstens per PM.


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Januar 2007)

vieleicht fahren wir morgen Mittag mal eine Runde.
wer die gebaut hatt weiß ich auch nicht habe sie auch erst vor kurzem entdeckt.
Habe zwar mal ein bisschen repariert und Foddos gemacht aber das war´s auch schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Januar 2007)

ich fahre jetzt gleich mitm niklas ne runde hier in WI. 15.00h treffpunkt talstation nerobergbahn.


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. Januar 2007)

was geht denn am der Neroberg(generell in Wi) so ab?


Ihr fahrt ja auch öfters in Boppard.
Gibt es da keinen Stress?
Ich dachte die Strecke ist geschlossen!


Wie sieht es denn aus Fahrt ihr am We hier in der Nähe ich hätte eventuell zeit und Lust mal bei euch vorbei zu schauen.
MFG


----------



## Sepprheingauner (16. Januar 2007)

Sonntag evtl. wieder Hallgarter Zange...?!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Januar 2007)

ich hätte ja voll bock auf endlich mal wieder boppard (mehr noch als auf HZ), aber burk hat keine zeit. wie ist das mit euch? wenn wir HZ shutteln hätte ich da evtl auch lust drauf. aber ich würde so gern mal wieder die dicken doubles in boppard springen, sonst komme ich echt aus der übung.

haben heute niklas' yeti dh-9 eingeweiht. fährt sich ganz geil der bock. extrem langer radstand. gabel müßte ne grössere rein. aber das wird im endzustand sehr geil das ding.

@mexican: boppard ist nur bei scheiwetter dicht bzw. wenn der boden nicht verfestigt ist. sonst nimmt die strecke schaden. am neroberg selbst treffen wir uns nur, von da aus geht's los. aber die serpentinen da runter sind ganz lustig und oben der mauerdrop und der baumstumpf. 

kannst mir ja mal per PM deine handynummer schicken, dann kriegste ne sms wenn wir uns wieder zum biken treffen.


----------



## raschaa (16. Januar 2007)

also Boppard ist so'n thema....bei wetter wie es zzt ist sollte man die strecke bzw dj nicht befahren (ausser du gehörst zu denen die immer ne schaufel dabei haben)

aber um boppard rum gibt es singletrails bis zum abwinken, in allen erdenklichen variationen, geshuttelt werden kann mit der bahn und minigruppenkarte, nur leider fährt sie immer winter nur alle 2 stunden hoch.
also bisserl schieben/treten ist auch angesagt.....lohnt sich aber meiner meinung nach weil die streckenauswahl einfach fett ist. musst halt ein trailguide haben......


----------



## Red_Baron666 (17. Januar 2007)

Hi - Hi,

am Samstag wird gebaut! Wetter wird sowieso shit somit - besser für die guten Tage vorarbeiten.

Ist jemand dabei? Anschließend natürlich testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (18. Januar 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> Hi - Hi,
> 
> am Samstag wird gebaut! Wetter wird sowieso shit somit - besser für die guten Tage vorarbeiten.
> 
> Ist jemand dabei? Anschließend natürlich testen.



Könnte Sa ab 14 Uhr. HZ? Wäre dabei. Hab z.Z. schwer Bock auf Bauen und Buddeln.


----------



## Mexicansativa (18. Januar 2007)

Wenn ihr für Sonntag noch Hilfe braucht ich habe so von 10 bis 13.30 Uhr Zeit.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Januar 2007)

Wenn mich einer mitnimmt, bin ich auch dabei. Sonst wird es eher schwierig.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Januar 2007)

hui, es tut sich was in winterberg: 






sieht aus wie ein neuer lift fürn 6cross?!


----------



## Holzfehler (18. Januar 2007)

der lift fürn 4cross ist der schlepplift auf der wiese,ma sehen wie die strecken führung im downhill verändert wird kann mir nicht vorstellen das die erste passage son schlechten übergang zur neuen 2ten behällt.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (18. Januar 2007)

Max - dann werde ich abholen - und dann wird geschwitzt!
Es wird eine Männer-Strecke


----------



## Holzfehler (18. Januar 2007)

ja cool kann ich dann mit abgeholt werden wäre genial. quetsche mich auch gern wieder auf son notsitz


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Januar 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> Max - dann werde ich abholen - und dann wird geschwitzt!
> Es wird eine Männer-Strecke


Schick! Ich reserviere hiermit offiziell den Shotgunner's Seat!°   

Also Samstag morgens gegen 11h? Oder wie ist es am besten?  

Niklas - nimm Schaufel und Hacke mit! 



Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Wenn ihr für Sonntag noch Hilfe braucht ich habe so von 10 bis 13.30 Uhr Zeit.


Wenn Du einen fahrbaren Untersatz hast, brauchst Du Dich nur am Samstag morgen zum Holzplatz (Waldeingang von der Asphaltstr aus) an der Hallgartener Zange oder direkt zum Gipfel begeben. Wir sollten aber nochmal die genaue Uhrzeit und Ort bestätigen. Meine Nummer schick ich dir grad noch per SMS.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Januar 2007)

... Doppelpost. Siehe oben...


----------



## Mexicansativa (18. Januar 2007)

Wie ich eben geschrieben habe kann ich dieses WE nur Sonntag.
Ich kann dann auch schaufel Hacke und Axt mitbringen.
Natürlich nur wenn ihr dann was macht.


Am Mittwoch habe ich auch Zeit so von 10.30 bis 14 Uhr.
MFG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Baron666 (18. Januar 2007)

beware of location names!


----------



## deimudder (18. Januar 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> beware of location names!



Recht hat er. Zeigen ist ok... aber hier nixe die schreibe... sonst ist's vorbei, bevor es angefangen hat. komme samstag mit werkzeug vorbei... bike werd ich aber nitt ins auto bekommen... cu


----------



## Horst Sochinski (19. Januar 2007)

hallo zusammen! wollte mich auch mal wieder melden und ein lebenszeichen senden. in der zwischenzeit war ich ebenfalls fleißig und hab ne kleinigkeit in den wald gezimmert. hier mal ein kurzes vid von unserer ersten probefahrt!  

es grüßt der Horst Fidibus!


----------



## Red_Baron666 (19. Januar 2007)

Fuxk - eine männliche Strecke!


----------



## raschaa (19. Januar 2007)

alder, männlich ist gar kein ausdruck, die northshore step-up und gaps sind ja mal echt phätt...glaub ich bin zu alt für sowas...riecht schwer kanadisch!


----------



## steep_deep (20. Januar 2007)

Guten Morgen Mädels,

wie sind die Pläne fürs WE? Jemand unterwegs?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Januar 2007)

so männer, das war mal wieder sehr geil heute... was ein paar fleissige bienchen so in kurzer zeit basteln können ist doch immer wieder sehr erfreulich. burk, korrigiere mich, wenn ich mal wieder übertreiben sollte, aber ich schätze das ding auf 4-5m minimum distanz, nach oben offen, je nach speed. aber davon brauch man ja reichlich - der weiche waldboden schluckt enorm den vortrieb. der überarbeitete double hat mir auch verdammt gut gefallen. einfach heizen bis zum anschlag und dann schön stehen lassen... das teil ist ja echt mal perfekt geshaped, da kann nix passieren. sehr sehr fett! sehr nett fand ich auch das bachbett, bzw. den ehemals normalen weg, der jetzt eigentlich flußbett geworden ist. naß und rasant! da hätte ich gerne die helmcam gehabt heute....

leider sind wie erwartet sämtliche fotos von sprüngen fürn arsch. ist halt ne nixkönner cam. nächstes mal hab ich wieder meine SLR am start und die DV cam. und vielleicht noch nen satellitenblitz - dann wird mal artistisch geknipst!

der fim von burks sprung ist noch das beste! links zu den dateien folgen gleich...

ersma°!


EDIT: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2WPDPYMO Hier kriegt ein selbst entpackendes Archiv (.exe), das aber Passwort gesichert ist. Das Passwort bekommt ihr über Email oder fragt mich einfach per PM. In dem Archiv (bikenundbauen.exe) sind alle Fotos und der Film.


----------



## deimudder (20. Januar 2007)

sauber. das er gefällt, hab ihn mehr für alle umgebaut. mehr erde, mehr baum, etc. werd morgen mal selber testen...


----------



## Red_Baron666 (21. Januar 2007)

guden Männer,

werde heute mal wieder um 14:00 Uhr oben sein!
shit - sucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Januar 2007)

ich lade die datei gerade nochmal woanders hoch, anscheinend hat megaupload probleme...

also versucht es hier: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2WPDPYMO
oder hier: http://www.filefactory.com/file/a99572/


----------



## Mexicansativa (21. Januar 2007)

Servus 

Samstag war echt geil hatt mir richtig gut gefallen.
Ich werde am Mittwoch nochmal hin fahren und üben,
bin den Douple heute schon fast ganz gesprungen.
Ich freue mich auf`s nächste mal.
Mfg Mexican.


----------



## deimudder (22. Januar 2007)

Wie geil. Hab mich gestern auch mal aufgemacht. Dauble/Table ist recht gut geworden. Wenn's Gas stehen lässt fliegst locker komplett drüber. Hatte gestern mein Bruder dabei und der hat auch so langsam aber sicher Blut geleckt. Habe auch mal geschaut wie weit man fliegt. Also zwischen 3-4 Meter sind das. Und Höhe ca. nen Meter... Männers die Strecke HERRSCHT


----------



## THBiker (22. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

wo ist denn die Strecke, bzw kann man/ darf man mal mitfahren? Ich bin am Wochenende öfters in Bingen und wäre um jeden Trailtipp, bzw Guide dankbar

Gruß

THB


----------



## deimudder (22. Januar 2007)

THBiker schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wo ist denn die Strecke, bzw kann man/ darf man mal mitfahren? Ich bin am Wochenende öfters in Bingen und wäre um jeden Trailtipp, bzw Guide dankbar
> 
> ...



Standort wird hier nicht gepostet, aber mitfahren darfst gerne... Einfach hier mal zum WE reinschauen bzw. PM...


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. Januar 2007)

Moin deimudder wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch aus hast du Zeit und Lust was zu machen?
Ich kann dich auch mit Fahrad abholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deimudder (22. Januar 2007)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Moin deimudder wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch aus hast du Zeit und Lust was zu machen?
> Ich kann dich auch mit Fahrad abholen.



Hört sich gut. Hätt ab 15.30 Zeit. Hast Handy? Ansonsten stehts... Werkzeug sollten wir mitnehmen


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. Januar 2007)

ich habe von 11uhr bis 16 uhr Zeit kannst du nicht früher?
Schicke dir meine Nummer per PM.


----------



## raschaa (22. Januar 2007)

pics sehen ja vielversprechend aus....hätte nächstes we zeit.

übrigens sieht das DH9 echt fett aus )


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Januar 2007)

nächstes WE sind burk und ich vermutlich skifoan, da wir das schon vor geraumer zeit mal verabredet haben. sollte das aber nicht klappen, bin ich einen tag am WE zum biken verfügbar.


----------



## Holzfehler (22. Januar 2007)

ja fährt sich auch sau geil, mein spielzeug .hoffentlich schneits nicht hab keine lust auf streusalz .
 ride on !!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Januar 2007)

geilomat: Get your kick here (shockwave player erforderlich):

http://www.tristanshu.com/02-portfolio/action/spivversion/qtvraction-spivuk.htm

http://www.tristanshu.com/02-portfolio/portfolio-photo-album-panorama.htm


----------



## raschaa (24. Januar 2007)

fett, sehr nette idee, gute bilder.....


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Januar 2007)

mitmachen und mitdiskutieren: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259824


----------



## Mexicansativa (24. Januar 2007)

Servus Mädels 
Ich hätte am Samstag etwas Zeit.
Natürlich nur wenn es nicht Schaahneit.
Ich war heute auch oben es war alles super trocken und auf gefrorenem Boden fährt es sich noch viel geiler.
MFG


----------



## Red_Baron666 (25. Januar 2007)

Hi - Hi,

Samstag klingt gut - 
vorsicht mit dem Standort - je weniger es kennen desto besser ... gab schon dick Stress.

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (26. Januar 2007)

Also Morgen so ab 12 Uhr.


----------



## thto (26. Januar 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> Hi - Hi,
> 
> Samstag klingt gut -
> vorsicht mit dem Standort - je weniger es kennen desto besser ... gab schon dick Stress.
> ...


echt ?


----------



## Mexicansativa (26. Januar 2007)

Hey Travis ich kann en bisschen Holz und Nägel mitbringen(ihr wolltet doch was mit Holz bauen wenn ich mich recht erinnere)?
Schippe und Hacke bringe ich eh mit.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (26. Januar 2007)

interessant zu sehen, wer hier so alles mitliest...


----------



## raschaa (26. Januar 2007)

ok mädels was geht moie und wo (HZ?), bin einsatzbereit....


----------



## Red_Baron666 (26. Januar 2007)

Hi,
also ich habe erst ab 3 Zeit.
Bauen ist ersteinmal auf Eis gelegt - nicht übertreiben.

Und nochmal zur Erinnerung - keine Locations nennen besser Synonyme absprechen ok?

Internet hat Vor- und Nachteile...

CU


----------



## Mexicansativa (26. Januar 2007)

Ok das mit dem Bauen verstehe ich.
Werde morgen mal hin fahren ich hoffe es liegt nicht zu viel Schnee.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Januar 2007)

Na Kinder? Was ging bei euch am WE? Burkhard und ich hatten ein nettes Powderwochenende am Arlberg. Drops, 180s und Rocknroll...


----------



## steep_deep (29. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Na Kinder? Was ging bei euch am WE? Burkhard und ich hatten ein nettes Powderwochenende am Arlberg. Drops, 180s und Rocknroll...



Das kann ich nur bestätigen - in Italien gabs auch dicken Powder, am Samstag aber auch Monster-Schneesturm mit 150 kmh bei -15Grad...Gar nicht so witzig auf über 3200 m...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (29. Januar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Na Kinder? Was ging bei euch am WE? Burkhard und ich hatten ein nettes Powderwochenende am Arlberg. Drops, 180s und Rocknroll...



ääääähhh.......nix


----------



## deimudder (29. Januar 2007)

raschaa schrieb:


> ääääähhh.......nix



Dito. Außer am Sa. Killswitch Engage im Schlachter  

Leider bietechnisch nix. Evtl. wieder nächstes WE


----------



## trickn0l0gy (29. Januar 2007)

steep_deep schrieb:


> Das kann ich nur bestätigen - in Italien gabs auch dicken Powder, am Samstag aber auch Monster-Schneesturm mit 150 kmh bei -15Grad...Gar nicht so witzig auf über 3200 m...


Huiii, da hat der Wind von Nord- nach Südtirol aber noch mal 80km/h zugelegt. Aber so kalt war es bei uns auch. Burk ist mit Gesichtsmaske gefahren, der Held. Ich war schon fast neidisch auf sein GSG9-Outfit mit schwarzem Helm und schwarzer Maske. Haben auch sehr nette Aufnahmen (Foddo und Film, aber das dauert noch...).

Der Sonntag war bei uns perfekt, ohne eine Wolke am Himmel. Wir sind eigentlich nur Tiefschnee gefahren, weil auch die Pisten zugeschneit waren. Geiler Tag mit 6,5 Stunden skifoan ohne Pause. 

Bin froh, daß wir am Samstag noch Schneeketten gekauft haben, das war echt Chaos pur auf der Autobahn. A7 komplett unter dick Schnee und Eis. Fast 7 Stunden für die Hinfahrt, statt 4,5h... für diese Bedingungen eigentlich noch gut.

Hurra,

die Bilder sind da:





















Großen Dank an Fotomann Burkhard!


----------



## deimudder (30. Januar 2007)

Hau wech die shice! Wie geil ist das denn? Sehr neidisch auf euch 2...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (30. Januar 2007)

Hier kommt der Film dazu: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B5112TS0 Alternative: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DIQNXWB0

Ist beides die gleiche Datei... nehmt was geht.


----------



## Holzfehler (31. Januar 2007)

wie siehts aus mit biken am wochenende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (31. Januar 2007)

Ja wie sieht es den am wochenende aus?
 Ich habe am Freitag zeit.


----------



## deimudder (31. Januar 2007)

Also Sepp und ich wollten Samstag Mittag los. So ca. 14 Uhr


----------



## Red_Baron666 (31. Januar 2007)

Hi,
klingt gut!
Bin dabei.

Ciao


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Februar 2007)

ich werde mich leider meiner DA widmen...

EDIT: war grad mit jörg aufn sprung (im wahrsten sinne des wortes) hoch zur platte. ich sag nur "take away kicker"... geilomat! wir haben in 15minuten genau den kicker gebaut den ich schon immer wollte - über die bank beim drop-in direkt neben dem rohbau. geil geil geil. hoch und weit! und das beste - er ist modular, will heissen klapp und wech damit! die bauarbeiter ham schon ihr ok gegeben! fotos folgen...


----------



## steep_deep (1. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ich werde mich leider meiner DA widmen...
> 
> EDIT: war grad mit jörg aufn sprung (im wahrsten sinne des wortes) hoch zur platte. ich sag nur "take away kicker"... geilomat! wir haben in 15minuten genau den kicker gebaut den ich schon immer wollte - über die bank beim drop-in direkt neben dem rohbau. geil geil geil. hoch und weit! und das beste - er ist modular, will heissen klapp und wech damit! die bauarbeiter ham schon ihr ok gegeben! fotos folgen...



Und nen neuen Monster-Drop gibts auch (bald)..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Februar 2007)

jörg, big shice, ich fürchte die fotos können wir uns innen popo stecken... die cam ist echt sowas von kacke! alle thumbnails zeigen das foto so, wie der auslösezeitpunkt war (sprich genau richtig), aber das eigentliche foto ist dann wiederum viel zu spät... also alles fürn arsch... mann mann mann wie ich dieses handy hasse, das kann echt nix ausser mir auf die eier gehen. 

also müssen wir am WE nochmal auf ne schnelle runde da hoch, soviel ist klar. und dann packe ich die spiegelreflex ein und dann wird richtig fotografiert!

ich versuche mal diese kläglichen bilder auf mein altes mutterschiff zu ziehen, wenn das klappt poste ich hier.

l8r...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Februar 2007)

so hier gibts eine datei mit den bildern von heute:

dreckshandy.zip

passwort wie gehabt... 

der grosse drop soll an den umgestürzten baum, auf dem ich stehe, landung sieht man in dem anderen bild, wo unten der fuss zu sehen ist.


----------



## deimudder (1. Februar 2007)

bilder sind echt shice... aber die ideen sehen nice aus  will dann da auch mal hin


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. Februar 2007)

boah wie krass: http://break.com/index/icy_roads_in_portland.html die halten ja gar nicht mehr an...

und das is was für ecki: http://www.break.com/index/catapult_skydiver.html


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Februar 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. Februar 2007)

Jungs, ich hab grad ne Rundmail rausgehauen. Der Müller von mg Sport hat sich gemeldet. Ein karger 2-Zeiler ob wir die Trikots noch wollen... Schreibt mir euer Feedback und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (2. Februar 2007)

Guden,
wie sieht es aus mit morgen?
Uhrzeit?
Wie wäre es mit 13:00 Uhr?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Februar 2007)

Jungs ich wünsche euch nen schönen Tag, das Wetter ist ja echt mal geil heute! Bin sehr neidisch auf euch. Aber meine ****ing DA ist leider wichtiger. Hoffentlich ist es morgen auch noch so, dann machen wir nen schnellen Ritt auf die Platte. Travis kommst du morgen auch mal wieder hierher? Jörg wollte dich für den neuen großen Drop gewinnen.


----------



## raschaa (3. Februar 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> Guden,
> wie sieht es aus mit morgen?
> Uhrzeit?
> Wie wäre es mit 13:00 Uhr?



ei travis....gib mir dochma bescheid wo ihr dann seid?


----------



## deimudder (3. Februar 2007)

Oh man Mädels! War das geil  heute...  Oft sind Sepp und ich auch morgen dabei... mal sehen. Aber bis dahin Foddos von heut. Knipsen war nitt so geil, ist aber stellenweise recht ok.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. Februar 2007)

hahaha, die bilder sind ja geil... sorry, aber das mit der belichtungszeit bzw. mitziehen hat ja anscheinend nicht geklappt. deine kamera und mein handy könnten verwandte sein! 

ich freue mich schon tierisch auf morgen und mein geläster liegt auch nur darin begründet, daß ich voll fukking neidisch auf euch bin, weil ihr so tolles wetter hattet und ich hier in der bude saß und getippt hab wie son nerd.

also morgen gegen 11/12 ist start! niklas ist auch da und dann rocken wir mal wieder WI! ich versuche noch die helmcam ferdsch zu machen!

also bis morgen früh! und wenn es jemand gibt, der mich mit seinem roten pickup oder silbernen passat oder so ähnlich mit auf den plattenparkplatz nimmt hab ich da auch nix gegen... =) ich hab nämlich genug kondition und freue mich auch mal übern bequemen shuttle.


----------



## raschaa (3. Februar 2007)

ja trick, war schad das du nit dabei warst...mal schön einen gerockt heut, pics waren schwierig, einfach zu dunkel, bei 1/8 bel.zeit wirds irgendwie nix 
dafür hab ich ne schöne bodenprobe an der landung nachm gap gemacht...scheiss 2step, hatte vergessen sie wieder auf 180mm hoch zu traveln, da war mein lenkwinkel bisschen steil bei der leicht verkorksten landung...
wünsch euch für moie viel spass!

edit: nochn bisschen adrenalin gefällig?
slingshot


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2007)

eieiei, ragnar, bist wieder heile? aber demnach scheint ja die totem2step immerhin bei dir gut zu funktionieren... den jörg scheints ja gestern auch mächtig erwischt zu haben?!

wir waren heute an der platte und haben unseren klapp-kicker wieder aufgebaut. war unglaublich viel volk heute unterwegs dort, die rennen dann immer genau in die anfahrt mit ihren hündchen und so, aber insgesamt war es mal ganz lustig die kommentare zu hören und etwas feedback von "uneingeweihten" zu kriegen... eine frau meinte zu mir "großer gott sie leben ja noch". ich war in dem moment total verpeilt und hab nur rumgestottert (so äh ja, ich lebe na und?), weil ich gar nicht wußte, was sie meinte. und burk kriegt den kötertöter-award! sehr geile aktion zur erziehung von frauchen... leider hat er etwas überzogen und sich tatsächlich noch wegen des hundes aufs maul gepackt. hahaha...

bilder en masse, hat aber alle der niklas. video haben wir auch gemacht...

l8r...


----------



## raschaa (4. Februar 2007)

alles heile, nur bisserl verspannten oberkörper, mer wird alt..

jo klingt cooool! bin mal auf pics gespannt...

ja jörgs "zwischenfall" war ja für uns andere ja eher amüsant...so a la anal intrusion  

jungs nächstes we sollten wir mal auswärts rocken falls das wetter mitspielt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzfehler (4. Februar 2007)

so hier sind die bilder  	
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=DRIBJ0UQ


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. Februar 2007)

danke niklas!

kleiner tipp: wenn man nen ast genau in der mitte vom AF-bereich hat, stellt die kamera natürlich auf den ast scharf, und nicht auf den biker, der im hintergrund vorbeifliegt... ansonsten sind die bilder ja schon um einiges besser als die vorigen. aber da geht noch viel mehr. live and learn...



film von heute ist fertig, lade ihn gerade hoch...

sooo... ein paar impressionen von heute:


----------



## deimudder (5. Februar 2007)

Nette Bilder. Wobei ich nicht so auf total verfremdet steh... 
Tja, wundert mich auch bisserl bei den Bildern vom Sa. die Cam hat normalerweise mehr Potenzial... Aber hat ja nie einer den Nerv, sich länger mit Foddos zu beschäftigen. Wollen ja alle immer schnell weider...


----------



## vasco (5. Februar 2007)

vasco schrieb:


> Hab da am Wochenende was im Wald entdeckt.
> Habt ihr was gebaut zwischen Geisenheim und Rüdesheim?
> Will hier den Ort nicht genauer beschreiben.
> Von einer Rampe springt man genau in nen kleinen Krater (Bombenkrater?)
> ...



Was musste ich da am Sonntag sehen?
Alles wech, zersägt, kleingehauen und verbrannt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Februar 2007)

@Vasco: Ja, wir hörten davon, hat aber wie bereits erwähnt mit uns nix zu tun.

@Tobi: Das Cutout war mal ein Experiment, kann ich später nochmal für Layouts gut nutzen. Es ist halt ein altes Dilemma, wenn alle nur heizen wollen und keiner mal anhalten und in Ruhe Fotos machen will. Wir haben gestern ewig viel fotografiert und trotzdem war viel Müll dabei. Es gehört schon einiges dazu, den perfekten Schuss zu machen.

Der Film ist immer noch nicht fertig hochgeladen, weil Megaupload im Moment leider auch megascheisze ist.


----------



## deimudder (5. Februar 2007)

Dann müssen wir uns mal für ne Foddosession treffen! Damit wir mal bisserl was zeigen können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. Februar 2007)

Hello,

You've got a file called "kickertag.mpg" (101.25 MB) waiting for download.

You can click on the following link to download:

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=GY98YZRH

The following message was included:

gravity pilots - kickertag

*NA ENDLICH!!!*


----------



## Mexicansativa (5. Februar 2007)

Hey wie sieht es denn am Mittwoch aus hatt jemand Lust und Laune und natürlich Zeit zum Biken?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. Februar 2007)

Wie werde ich meinen Nachbarn im Flieger los?

1. Tasche rausholen
2. Laptop öffnen
3. Booten
4. Anmelden
5. Browser öffnen
6. Nach oben schauen
7. Beten
9. Die Hände öffnen
10. Unverständlichen Kram murmeln
11. Irre schauen
12. Diesen Link öffnen --> http://tincho.de/hosted/flash/countdown.swf

__________________________________

auch GANZ GANZ GANZ hart: http://zensiert.us/index.php?itemid=1062  "ausgefranste handtücher!" muahahahaha
__________________________________

totkomisch: http://www.hans-wurst.de/pokerface_3436_media.html

mehr davon: http://www.crackmypokerface.com


gute n8,

max

PS achja, wer noch nicht genug hat, zieht sich das hier rein http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGsdxXcMaQ8 und freut sich, daß er noch keine bzw. erträgliche kinder hat...


----------



## Mexicansativa (6. Februar 2007)

Da sich ja wegen Mittwoch niemand gemeldet hatt,
wie sieht es denn mit Samstag aus?
MFG Dennis


----------



## Holzfehler (6. Februar 2007)

samstag wäre super hab da garantiert zeit zum biken. ride on !


----------



## Mexicansativa (7. Februar 2007)

Ok wir müssen nur mal ne Zeit und ne`n Treffpunkt ausmachen.
Wo sollen wir den Biken in Wiesbaden(da kenne ich halt nichts)oder im Rheingau oder vieleicht mal Boppard?
MFG Dennis


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Februar 2007)

Männer,

bezüglich der Trikots: Ich habe zugesagt und erwarte nun die Lieferung. Einen Termin dafür bekomme ich noch. Gedruckt sind die Hemden anscheinend noch nicht, da die Druckerei wohl den Auftrag schlichtweg verpennt hat.

Ihr habt alle eine Email mit Details bekommen. Bitte überweist mir bald das Geld, damit ich hier nicht mit herunter gelassenen Hosen dastehe.  

Besten Gruß und bis bald,

Max

PS Noch was für die gestörten unter uns: http://www.dailymotion.com/cluster/extreme/video/x14gl9_dynamite-surfing


----------



## raschaa (8. Februar 2007)

bzgl. fahren am we, tät ich sagen wegen dem wetter bietet sich wohl HZ am ehesten an, vllt. mal neue line sondieren......oder?


----------



## deimudder (8. Februar 2007)

raschaa schrieb:


> bzgl. fahren am we, tät ich sagen wegen dem wetter bietet sich wohl HZ am ehesten an, vllt. mal neue line sondieren......oder?



Wäre dabei, bin aber das WE in Freiburg rocken... Aber das Wetter suckt ja total. Hock seit drei Tagen in Karlsruhe und nur Süff-Wetter


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. Februar 2007)

kann eh nicht biken gehen im moment.. diplomarbeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (8. Februar 2007)

Also Samstag HZ so ab 11-12Uhr wenn das Wetter mitmacht und es nicht Schaneit oder Reegnet oder Schadürmt.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Februar 2007)

Leute, ein neues Eundro ist im Aufbau! Gabel und Parts sind organisiert, es fehlt nur noch der Rahmen! Suche einen dunkelblauen Specialized Enduro Expert in L oder M. Hat einer Ideen/Tips? Ansonsten werde ich wohl einen RM Slayer SXC nehmen. 

Der Wildsau Rahmen wird auch nicht mehr lange bei mir wohnen.... eventuell was mit mehr Federweg, vielleicht ein 06er Demo9 in schwarz. Im Forum wird auch grad ein V10-Rahmen in schwarzmatt für 1,6 Mille angeboten!


----------



## raschaa (9. Februar 2007)

oha, bin ich mal gespannt.....

mit dem enduro, meinste das SX-Trail, das ist nämlich ein supergeiler rahmen, damit läßt sich ein perfektes allround bike aufbauen..bei dem RM wär ich mir unsicher, ich hat ja ne zeitlang nen slayer als leihbike als ich auf mein whip gewartet hab und fands echt schei&&e.....hatte echt angst es kaputt zu fahren.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Februar 2007)

geil geil ich hab nen händler in gedern gefunden der noch ein neues speci enduro expert von 06 da hat (sieht aus wie das sx trail, aber hat nur 150mm federweg hinten) und mir montag ein angebot machen wird. sonst nehme ich das neue sx trail 3 von 07 oder das slayer sxc07 in weiss. sieht saugeil aus und ist solider als das slayer06.

gabel wird ne weisse wotan. hier der angedachte kram:







werde aber wahrscheinlich auch komplett die vorbau/lenker-kombi von syncros und ne veltec DH nabe in rot fürs VR nehmen.


----------



## deimudder (9. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> geil geil ich hab nen händler in gedern gefunden der noch ein neues speci enduro expert von 06 da hat (sieht aus wie das sx trail, aber hat nur 150mm federweg hinten) und mir montag ein angebot machen wird. sonst nehme ich das neue sx trail 3 von 07 oder das slayer sxc07 in weiss. sieht saugeil aus und ist solider als das slayer06.
> 
> gabel wird ne weisse wotan. hier der angedachte kram:
> 
> ...



Könntest du mir den Esel, der die Dukaten shict, mal kurzfristig leihen? Man o man! Da geht man arbeiten und kann sich nicht dauernd was neues leisten  Nimm's SX Max. Optisch und technisch geiler... wobei 15 cm digge langen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. Februar 2007)

deimudder schrieb:


> Könntest du mir den Esel, der die Dukaten shict, mal kurzfristig leihen? Man o man! Da geht man arbeiten und kann sich nicht dauernd was neues leisten


Ich weiß ja auch noch nicht so ganz wie ich es bezahlen soll...  Wotan war ein Schnäppchen, Rahmen und Teile werden auch günstiger... Insgesamt erwarte ich die Schallgrenze von 3 Mille nicht zu durchbrechen und das wäre extrem geil... Mal sehen, wie war das mit Keynes und dem "deficit spending"?!  Ich hab schon so lange über ein geiles Enduro nachgedacht und will es endlich realisieren.



deimudder schrieb:


> Nimm's SX Max. Optisch und technisch geiler... wobei 15 cm digge langen


SX Trail 3 07 und Enduro Expert 06 unterschieden sich optisch so gut wie nicht. Nur andere Lackierung und weniger Federweg, Enduro ist dadurch leichter. Mir reichen 150mm hinten. Außerdem will ich unbedingt das dunkelblaumetallic und nicht diese schwule babyblau.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Februar 2007)

Na dann haben wir ja bald einen ganz ählichen Fuhrpark... ich schaue schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem SX trail statt des Konas.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (9. Februar 2007)

Wollen wir eigentlich mal Sonntag HZ festhalten? Und den Vorschlag von Ra aufgreifen?


----------



## Holzfehler (9. Februar 2007)

biken!? egal wie wann wo ich bin dabei !!! p.s. kann dass sein das radfahren bei mir süchtig macht ? ride on !!! mfg vom mensch mit dem yeti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (10. Februar 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wollen wir eigentlich mal Sonntag HZ festhalten?



wär dabei!!


----------



## Mexicansativa (10. Februar 2007)

Sonntag hz, bin dabei.wann denn?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. Februar 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir ja bald einen ganz ählichen Fuhrpark... ich schaue schon seit einiger Zeit nach einem SX trail statt des Konas.


Jo, nett! Das war auch schon immer mein Plan: Eine reine Racemaschine und eine Bergziege mit ausreichend Bodenpuffer.  Jetzt muß Gott mir nur noch etwas Geld in die ausgestreckten Hände schmeissen. 

Ecki? Wann machst Du mal SOWAS? --> http://www.oberlander.biz/photos.html#anchor0008 Ich will dich doch dabei filmen und fotografieren!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Februar 2007)

... oder die Eltern  

Ich werde so gegen 13Uhr oben sein. Bei schlechtem Wetter ohne Rad. 
Bin mobil erreichbar.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. Februar 2007)

JUNGS SCHNELL - hammerschnäppchen... http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190078697546&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:DE:12

ich will es nicht, aber der preis ist hammergeil.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. Februar 2007)

Naja, relativiert sich etwas. Das neue kostet ja "nur" 2.600 - bei voller Garantie usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Februar 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Naja, relativiert sich etwas. Das neue kostet ja "nur" 2.600â¬ - bei voller Garantie usw.


hat das dann auch schon ne hope mono6 ti mit custom eloxalteilen in rot dran? wage ich zu bezweifeln...  und volle garantie haste bei dem ebayding auch, wenn er dir den kaufvertrag mitgibt.

meine wotan ist Ã¼brigens heute gekommen. bin ganz zufrieden. die dicken standrohre und die doppelkrone machen was her. weiss ohne aufkleber ist mal geil. ich denke ich werde mir einen eigenen klebersatz entwerfen. jetzt muÃ nur noch der rahmen und die anbauteile kommen. bin grad in preisverhandlungen. wenn alles klappt, ist das rad ende des monats evtl schon fertig.    

vielleicht baue ich die gabel nur zum ausprobieren mal in die wildsau ein...

bis bald.

PS: Ragnar, this is for you: http://www.littermag.com/videos/bikethief.html Cam McCaul holt das Bike eines Freundes zurÃ¼ck! Da war direkt alles klar...


----------



## Sepprheingauner (12. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hat das dann auch schon ne hope mono6 ti mit custom eloxalteilen in rot dran? wage ich zu bezweifeln...  und volle garantie haste bei dem ebayding auch, wenn er dir den kaufvertrag mitgibt.



Das dir rote Eloxalteile einiges wert sind is' klar  aber:
als Zweitbesitzer bekommste bei Specialized nicht so einfach Garantie (eigentlich eher nie). Das wird alles im Kaufvertrag vermerkt...


Was kostet so'n Wotan eigentich?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Februar 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Das dir rote Eloxalteile einiges wert sind is' klar  aber:
> als Zweitbesitzer bekommste bei Specialized nicht so einfach Garantie (eigentlich eher nie). Das wird alles im Kaufvertrag vermerkt...


  Ui? Wieso das denn? Weißt Du das aus eigener Erfahrung? Die sind doch auch ans deutsche Gesetz (Mindestgarantie plus Gewährleistung) und ihre eigenen AGBs gebunden...  



Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Was kostet so'n Wotan eigentich?


Laut Magura-Website in meiner Variante (weisse Lackierung + Albert Select + Flight Control + Fernbedienung für AS und FC) satte 909 Euro. Ich hab sie gebraucht gekauft für 550. War ein Schnäppchen. 

Hab grad eben mit dem Laden in Gedern verhandelt, kriege wohl diese Woche noch den Rahmen! Schick schick schick! Enduro Expert 05/06 in L in dunkelblau-metallic... mmmhhh... stellt euch das mal vor mit den neuen weissen Syncros Allmountain Felgen, weisser Syncroslenker und Vorbaukombi, sowie rot eloxierten Hopenaben, Tunestütze und Tune Würger, sowie rotem ChrsKing Steuersatz... jaahhahaaa *LECHZ*   Dazu noch die Gustl in 210/190!  Das wird mein neuer Pornobomber!


----------



## Mexicansativa (12. Februar 2007)

Gude Sepp also wenn du am Wochenende Wandern willst, dann hätte ich am Freitag so ab 12 Uhr Zeit.
Mfg Dennis


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Februar 2007)

WANDERN?!?!?!?! ist was passiert?! sind meine augen kaputt? sepp? sag dass das nicht wahr ist!

NACHTRAG! die 15kg sind knackbar! habs nochmal durchgerechnet. wenn ich noch ein paar gramm hinzurechne, wegen ungenauigkeiten habe ich immer noch unter 15kg:






 hoffentlich stimmen die ganzen gewichtsangaben die ich im netz gefunden habe... das wäre echt zu geil! so ein traum von einem bike.


----------



## raschaa (12. Februar 2007)

alder, warum gustls wenn du auf leicht machst??? dann oro k24 mit 220 vorne, sparste 400-500g.

vid kannte ich schon


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. Februar 2007)

weil ich bei bremsen keinen kompromiss eingehe und meine heissgeliebten clegs kaum weniger als die gustl wiegen. schliesslich soll das bike auch die längsten alpendownhills ohne überhitzen fressen. warum grad die oro? 220er scheibe?!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Februar 2007)

Also Jungs, nur so zur Info: Bisher ist nur das Geld von Ragnar und Wiebe eingetroffen...


----------



## deimudder (13. Februar 2007)

Meins kommt heut... Schon nen Liefertermin?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Februar 2007)

Hab grad mit ihm telefoniert, morgen bekommt er angeblich den Liefertermin und schickt mir dann eine Email.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (13. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> weil ich bei bremsen keinen kompromiss eingehe und meine heissgeliebten clegs kaum weniger als die gustl wiegen. schliesslich soll das bike auch die längsten alpendownhills ohne überhitzen fressen. warum grad die oro? 220er scheibe?!



weils genauso bremst wie die gustl, obs die laaaaaangen dh's in pds verkraftet wird sich zeigen aber die 220er formula scheibe mit rotem alu-spider ist auch noch schwer stylish und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sie den belastungen gewachsen ist....


----------



## deimudder (13. Februar 2007)

Louise FR mit 210/190. Bekommst du eher über E Bucht. Ist leichter als Gustls und günstiger. Performence laut Test, etc. fast genauso! Kann mich auch bisher nicht über meine beklagen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Februar 2007)

also mit der oro k24 bin ich bei der wotan in der adapter-hölle. die wotan kommt mit nem postmount der standardmässig für 210er scheiben ausgelegt ist, so wurde mir gesagt. finde da mal nen adapter für formula. und wenn ich eine gustl haben kann, nehme ich keine louise. das klingt evtl arrogant, aber ist einfach so.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Februar 2007)

So, hab grad nochmal ins Konto geschaut. Aktueller Stand der Eingänge:

Sepp, Burk, Tobi, ChrisCriegern, Wiebe, Ragnar.


----------



## raschaa (13. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> also mit der oro k24 bin ich bei der wotan in der adapter-hölle. die wotan kommt mit nem postmount der standardmässig für 210er scheiben ausgelegt ist, so wurde mir gesagt. finde da mal nen adapter für formula. und wenn ich eine gustl haben kann, nehme ich keine louise. das klingt evtl arrogant, aber ist einfach so.



wotan hat 8" PM wie die totem, nimmste magura adapter qm6 (12,90 eus) für 220mm scheibe (so wie ich)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Februar 2007)

raschaa schrieb:


> wotan hat 8" PM wie die totem, nimmste magura adapter qm6 (12,90 eus) für 220mm scheibe (so wie ich)


danke für den hinweis! das ist was anderes als ich im kopf hatte. vielleicht überleg ich mir das echt noch mal. 

EDITH SAGT: auf keinen fall! ich zahle für die gustls inklusive der adapter bei meinem typ nur 225 tacken pro bremse bei der oro wären es satte 262! no way, hans rey. oder haste du ne adresse wo ich die günstiger kriege? ich hab jetzt 6 shops verglichen.


----------



## Mexicansativa (15. Februar 2007)

Gude und Helau
Das Wetter scheind sich ja zu bessern da wollte ich mal anfragen wie es morgen oder am Sonntag mit Wandern oder Biken ausschaut?


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> ich zahle für die gustls inklusive der adapter bei meinem typ nur 225 tacken pro bremse



das glaube ich dann wen du mir die rechnung zeigst und das teil in der hand hälst.....magura uvp für den 8"PM adapter für gustl ist glaub ich 229,- wohlgemerkt NUR der adapter.....wie der dir ne ganze Vordere bremse inkl. 210mm scheibe verticken will ist mir nen rätsel.....wenn dem so sein sollte wär ich auch interessiert..........


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Februar 2007)

äh?? jetzt haste aber bestimmt wat durcheinander gebracht, wenn du für den adapter allein schon 229,- tacken zahlen würdest?! ich hab alle teile gestern bestellt, rahmen ist morgen schon da. lieferung der teile vermutlich ende nächster woche. mit etwas glück hab ich pünktlich zur abgabe meiner DA ein neues bike am start. wäre ja ne nette selbstbelohnung, hihihi... rechnung kriegste als pdf, dann kannste mal kieken und staunen!

@ALL: dieses WE bin ich wieder dank DA nicht mit von der partie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2007)

guckste bei Gustav M Sattelhalter, Nr 25, Post Mount 8 Vorderrad , 210 mm Scheibe

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/magura/Ersatzteile/MaguraAdapterfuerScheibenbremse.php

empf. VK 247,50 preis 199,90

wie gesagt -> ist nur der sattelhalter, sonst nix


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Februar 2007)

boah krass...wie kommen so unterschiedliche preise zustande?

schau dir mal DAS hier an: http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=36303


aber das hier auch: http://www.break.com/index/phone_sex_operator_prank_call.html

muahahhaha, mann wat hab ich jelacht! gut zuhören, ist kein video!


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2007)

JO krass, bin echt überrascht....die 227,- wären ja echt nen schnapp...


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2007)

OK, und wieder ein Bike update, jetzt genau 17,55kg  












und hier die 220er Oro Scheibe


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2007)

AhSo, Birks neues Geschoss, gerade fertiggestellt in meiner Werkstatt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Februar 2007)

sehr dick ragnar! sehr dick!! aber wo hasten über die neue 220er mit roter spider her? ich hab die noch nirgends innem shop gefunden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (15. Februar 2007)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> Gude und Helau
> Das Wetter scheind sich ja zu bessern da wollte ich mal anfragen wie es morgen oder am Sonntag mit Wandern oder Biken ausschaut?



...hier mit biken usw sieht's am Wochenende düster aus... IS DOCH FASSENACHT!!!! Da gibt's Verpflichtungen...

Vorletzte März Woche habe ich übrigens frei und wollte mich in der Zeit in den heimischen Wäldern rumtreiben!

Jetzt am Freitag werde ich wohl gegen 15Uhr erst in München eintreffen, da noch was arbeiten und dann erst spät heimkommen. Achja Freitags fällt eigentlich immer flach bei mir.


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> sehr dick ragnar! sehr dick!! aber wo hasten über die neue 220er mit roter spider her? ich hab die noch nirgends innem shop gefunden?!



mer muß connections haben


----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. Februar 2007)

ach du und dein onkel hotte... =)


----------



## raschaa (15. Februar 2007)

neee, des war der onkel aus mainz... ich hab doch mehrere onkels


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2007)

Nur mal so zur Information, weil ich ja immer nach sowas stöbere: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3449716#post3449716

Ganz lehrreich.


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2007)

jojo, die schaumburger...hätte ihnen eigentlich mehr sachverstend zugetraut, ist ja schließlich keine horde akne-geplagter dirtjumper.


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2007)

hier für die die auf der suche nach ner gustl sind

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=40924&sort=1&cat=last1&page=4


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2007)

juhuuuu der rahmen ist da:














































huaaahhahaha, ich krieg schon ganz feuchte augen und zittrige hände! kann es kaum erwarten, dass nächste woche die ganzen teile kommen....


----------



## raschaa (16. Februar 2007)

FETT, FETT
aber ein steuersatz bauste schon noch ein...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2007)

jau, einen roten chrisking


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (16. Februar 2007)

...Und das Teil gleich mit ins Bettchen genommen.... Alter Fetischist...

Werde nachher übrigens zum Trailputzen starten, jemand mit am Starrrt?

MAx, was ist mit Dir - dann kannste da ja auch mal Hand anlegen... 

GJ


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2007)

trailputzen?! na das wetter ist ja nett, aber meine DA wartet eigentlich...

Sind ein paar ganz nette Crashes dabei: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4blahxuuhxg


----------



## Holzfehler (16. Februar 2007)

wartet nur ab bis ich im märz mein yeti fertig hab ,also komplett so dass es schön aussieht was es jetzt noch nicht macht dann macht ihr augen eine schönheit in gelb und schwarz  ich sag nur ma son paar teile die dran kommen: akira  ,manitou travis , answer pro tapper, wtb yeti sattel;
ab und zu werd ich auch noch biken gehen hab mir vorgenommen dies wochenende richtig gas zu geben ,wenn mir die ganze sauferei nicht einen strich durch die rechnung macht  haut rein !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2007)

Holzfehler schrieb:


> ab und zu werd ich auch noch biken gehen hab mir vorgenommen dies wochenende richtig gas zu geben ,wenn mir die ganze sauferei nicht einen strich durch die rechnung macht  haut rein !


hahaha, schulkinder! oh mann, ich würd ja einfach weniger saufen, aber gut ist ja karneval...  meinereiner würde alles dafür geben dieses WE mal wieder biken zu können und du säufst!


----------



## Red_Baron666 (16. Februar 2007)

MÄNNER - die Sonne scheint morgen - Yippie, und es ist WEEKEND - double Yippie!!

Start morgen 13:00 Uhr - jemand dabei?

good night


----------



## steep_deep (16. Februar 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> MÄNNER - die Sonne scheint morgen - Yippie, und es ist WEEKEND - double Yippie!!
> 
> Start morgen 13:00 Uhr - jemand dabei?
> 
> good night



Ja, schaun mer mal..hab heute allerdings auch ne neue Line hier angefangen, 3 Kicker, n Paar Anlieger, wird ganz nett...Trailputzen, s.o.... 
Bin morgen früh noch bei Hibike, soll ich jemandem was mitbringen?

GJ


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. Februar 2007)

au mann, das hätteste ja auch ma früher sagen können... jetzt hab ich bereits online bestellt: einen tune würger in rot, 34,9mm klemmung und nen satz minions in 2.5" single ply front/rear... vielleicht geben sie es dir ja mit, bezahlt ist aber noch nicht. müsstest du zahlen und ich überweise dir dann umgehend.

bezüglich neuer line musste mir mal genaueres erzählen, fon ist aber besser.


----------



## Holzfehler (17. Februar 2007)

morgen fährt die funrider crew inkl. mir nach boppard , also es ist noch ein platz frei im bus , wer lust hat mit zukommen weil er keinen bock auf fastnachts shit hat soll sich melden. ride on !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Februar 2007)

niklas, du bringst mich grad echt in versuchung! nichts würde ich grad lieber tun als das!!! mal schauen, wie weit ich heute mit der DA komme. wann fahrt ihr los und wann wollt ihr zurück sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (17. Februar 2007)

Ja wann und wo fahrt ihr den los,ich wollte morgen eigentlich so um 12Uhr zur HZ aber vieleicht kommen ich und ein Kumpel auch mit nach Boppard?
MFG


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Februar 2007)

Wir starten so gegen 12.00h Nähe Kranzplatz, WI.


----------



## raschaa (18. Februar 2007)

was gehtn moie?? oder seid ihr alle närrisch....
hätt so ab 13 zeit

ra


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Februar 2007)

meine wildsau is ersma ausser gefecht... der dämpfer ist hängen geblieben, vermute die ganze luft ist in die negativkammer gelangt... ARGH* muss komplett geserviced werden. son shice. war aber ansonsten heute total geil in boppard. sind schön geshuttelt und die annern haben mich mal ihre bikes fahren lassen. bin tilmans miniatur-hardtail gefahren, sein elssworth joker und das cannondale perp vom dennis. das perp hat so ein geiles flugverhalten, das war ne richtige spassbombe, wahnsinn! nur die domain fand ich kacke, da muss ne totem coil rein. aber sonst das geilste bike heute, echt. ich sass drauf und wollte nicht mehr runter. ausserdem gabs ne gratis-anatomie-stunde, weil so ein unbedarfter hartz4-trottel sich abgemault hat mit seinem baumarkt rad und ohne helm und anderen schutz. und das geilste war er ist nur die tables gerollt und dann unten im matsch ausgerutscht und hat sich dabei den den fuss gebrochen/ausgekugelt.. was auch immer, sah lustig aus, wie der da so baumelte...


----------



## Ruderbock (18. Februar 2007)

... und das geilste war er ist nur die tables gerollt und dann unten im matsch ausgerutscht und hat sich dabei den den fuss gebrochen/ausgekugelt.. was auch immer, sah lustig aus, wie der da so baumelte...[/QUOTE]


Toller Anatomieuntericht! Und wann kommt Anästhesie / Chirurgie / oder Erste Hilfe??
Über anderer Missgeschick zu lachen finde ich nicht so toll! Es lacht ja auch keiner über das laute Pusten oder die Pausen von 16 kg Freerideböcken, wenn man mal selbst bergauftreten muss.
Ich finde man sollte gucken, dass jeder Spass hat und sich gegenseitig ein bisschen helfen oder wenigstens tolerant sein!
Deshalb weiter viel Spass, bei was auch immer!!
Jens


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Februar 2007)

Sag mal, Jens, wer bist du eigentlich? 

Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Spott nicht zu sorgen, das gilt auch hier. Der Kerl ist vollkommen unverantwortlich auf einer für ihn gesperrten Downhill-Strecke (kein Helm, keine Protektoren, kein geeignetes Rad, kein Fahrvermögen) gefahren und ist sogar von uns noch freundlich darauf hingewiesen worden, dass er sich da in Gefahr begibt und nicht dort fahren darf. Wer so leichtsinnig handelt, braucht nicht mit meinem Mitgefühl zu rechnen. Ich bin wenigstens sofort hingerannt und habe ihm beigestanden. 

Bezüglich Pausen und Pusten von Freerideböcken reden wir übrigens von 20kg und wir kurbeln den Berg hoch, Meister. Nur weil Deine Testosteronhodenpflaster in Carbonoptik sich so schick auf Deiner XC-Eierfeile machen, brauchst Du nicht andere mit Deinem Minderwertigkeitskomplex belästigen. Es hat Dich keiner gebeten diesen Thread mit Deinem Besuch zu ehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (18. Februar 2007)

So und ich wollte mich nochmal bei den Saarländern für`s Shutteln bedanken.
Es war heute ech geil super Wetter nette Leute und ne menge Spass was will mann mehr.
Übrigens Max ich habe am Mittwoch Geburtstag du kannst mir ja gerne ne Totem schencken dann aber ne 2 Step.
Und das mit dem ablästern finde ich auch nicht so toll,natürlich lästert man untereinander auch mal über andere ist ja eigentlich ganz normal aber im Forum kann man das ja etwas anderst vormulieren.
So morgen ist erstmal noch Fasching und es wird ordentlich gefeiert bis dahin cu und  Helau.
MFG Dennis


----------



## Mexicansativa (18. Februar 2007)

wo gibt es den die Testosteronhodenpflaster in Carbonoptik hätte vieleicht interresse?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. Februar 2007)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> wo gibt es den die Testosteronhodenpflaster in Carbonoptik hätte vieleicht interresse?


davon fahren ein paar im taunus rum, rasierte beine sind oft ein indiz...   bezüglich 2step - das würd ich ersma lassen, die haben alle im moment noch die fehlfunktion schon ab werk eingebaut  aber der ragnar hat seine so hingebastelt, dass sie wieder zuverlässig funktioniert. 

bezüglich lästern - meine güte, alle anderen haben echt nur dumm rumgestanden, die eine fussgängerin und ich waren die einzigen die überhaupt sofort reagiert haben. kkw gerufen, bein stabilisiert und händchen gehalten. handeln ist produktiver als mit mitleidsmiene rumzustehen. ist halt meine art damit fertig zu werden. und der verdrehte fuss sah echt komisch aus! hab schon weitaus schlimmere sachen gesehen, war ja noch nicht mal ein offener bruch. 

@ruderbock: nix für ungut, aber wer mir ans bein pinkelt (noch dazu jemand der hier noch nie gepostet hat), bekommt halt ein echo.   im abseits des internet bin ich da garstiger als mano a mano im offline-bereich.


----------



## Ruderbock (18. Februar 2007)

Na, das hört sich so ja jetzt schon besser an! Und diese Testosternpflasteroptik, brauchen die nicht nur "Rennradschwuchteln", so vonwegen rasierte Beine...
Nix für ungut, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal, poste zwar nicht so oft, aber fahre oft...
Bis dann
Jens


----------



## Red_Baron666 (18. Februar 2007)

jens - ruderbock, ähm - hat dich jemand gefragt, ich meine nach deiner Meinung?

Wir fahren nicht mit "Mädchen"!!!

Schad - wäre echt gerne in Boppard dabei gewesen - but there is always a next time! Aber gestern war auch nit schlecht - sehr - sehr schnell - wir sind mal wieder die andere Strecke gefahren.

Ja - das perp von Dennis kann was!
Wir wollten evtl. morgen wieder fahren, ca. 15:30 Uhr - jemand dabei?


----------



## raschaa (18. Februar 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> Wir wollten evtl. morgen wieder fahren, ca. 15:30 Uhr - jemand dabei?



jo, wo?


----------



## Mexicansativa (18. Februar 2007)

Können wir nicht alle Freunde werden
Sorry ich bin Morgen auf`n Umzug und habe erst in 2 Wochen wieder Zeit zum Biken.
Viel Spaß Morgen und Travis Hals und Schaltaugenbruch


----------



## Holzfehler (19. Februar 2007)

war sehr geil gewesen in boppard ,sollten wir auf jeden fall möglichst bald wiederholen .


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2007)

jungs, geiler BASE-jump-film mit enak gavaggio: http://www.dailymotion.com/featured/video/x17si2_trip-box

EDITH sagt, göttlich: http://www.crazyaviation.com/deutsch.htm


----------



## deimudder (19. Februar 2007)

HA -ha. Was geht denn hier ab. Samstag war mal richtig geil. Werd aber jetzt mal ne Zeit nicht fahren. War noch im KH. Erst dachten Sie Milzriss!  Stellte sich aber nur als angebrochene Rippe raus. Nix bandagiert, aber scheiss unangenehm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2007)

Mit nem Milzriss wärste jetzt vermutlich nicht mehr unter uns. Sowas ist fast genauso schnell vorbei wie ein Leberriss, soweit ich weiß. Vom biken oder vom Moshpit? Erzähl mal! Angebrochene Rippe hatte ich letzte Saison auch, kannste nix machen, kein Gips, keine Bandage, einfach nur viele Wochen Schmerzen bei jeder Bewegung. Ist echt kacke.

hier noch etwas geniale stand-up comedy vom schizophrenen ogün-sönke: http://youtube.com/watch?v=AuLZy7RplwE einfach nur geil!


----------



## deimudder (19. Februar 2007)

ne kein Pit. Waren doch am SA an der HZ. Außer Travis und Lars hat jeder die Steilabfahrt verkackt. War schon recht platt und unkonzentriert. Vorderradbremse gezogen, Rad weggrutscht und beim Fallen Lenker in die Rippe.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2007)

son dreck.... komisch hatte mir burk gestern gar nix von erzählt. auf jeden fall gute besserung! die doubles in boppard waren wieder mal genialst und der tilmann ist echt mal fit mitm hardtail. 360 tailtap auf der spine und die langen doubles mit dem hardtail und noch nen x-up gezogen. der jung ist hart. nicht schlecht.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (19. Februar 2007)

wow - shit, sah zwar echt hart aus der Bodenkontakt - aber das die Rippe nachgibt - :-o 
aber das hattest Du ja schon gesagt - F&ck - aber immerhin besser als die Schulter.

Wetter ist ja nicht gerade so nett - werde trotzdem mal auf der Wuppdi-Bahn vorbeischauen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2007)

hattest du überhaupt protektoren an, tobi? ich meine die letzten mal auf der HZ bin ich sogar ohne gefahren... war leichtsinnig. gestern hatte ich alles an was geht (naja, ein suspensorium werde ich mir wohl nie zulegen) und wr auch froh drüber, denn in dem waldstück kurz nach dem felsendrop hats mich mächtig zerlegt. bin in der matsche weggerutscht und kopfüber in den abhang. zum glück waren da sträucher und bäume zum bremsen. dachte erst *knack* oh kakke, here goes the schlüsselbein, aber mir ist rein GAR NICHTS passiert. sämtliche kontaktpunkte waren an stellen won dicker schutz drüber war. thank god for protection!!

überhaupt war die strecke gestern beim ersten mal sauriskant, weil die fast alle sprünge im oberen teil komplett umgebaut haben, einen davon sogar total beknackt! das ist so ein flacher pseudo-double geworden, wo man IMMER in den gegenhang knallt und alles durchrummst. vollkommen bescheuert gebaut. statt dass sie unten mal den quer liegenden baum direkt nach dem step-up-step-down wegsägen. den sieht man nicht wirklich früh und ich hatte gut stoff drauf und bin den stepup gesprungen und dachte mir noch im flug, mist, wo ist mein bremsweg?! war auch sehr sehr knapp, hab dann mit der boxxer im holz gebremst. verdammt scheisze, der lack ist hinüber, hoffe es ist auch wirklich nur der lack...


----------



## deimudder (19. Februar 2007)

Knie und Ellenbogenschoner. Dacht auf den Homtrails braucht man kein Jacket! Naja im Park hab ich auch immer alles was geht an.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (19. Februar 2007)

aus gegebenem anlass: http://www.dreo.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=32&lang=de mir tat nämlich heute alles weh und ich hab kaum die arme hochgekriegt, hahaha... wollte mich doch mal informieren!

gruss von ecki an alle, der rief heute an. der arme ist schon wieder krank, dieses mal ne lungenentzündung. aber wenn alles gut geht ist er im märz endlich mal wieder mit dabei.


----------



## steep_deep (20. Februar 2007)

..Gruß in die Runde, Männer..

hier der Trailer zu nem neuen Film aus Österreich - schnelle Heizer auf hohen Bergen.. 

GJ


----------



## steep_deep (20. Februar 2007)

..Gruß in die Runde, Männer..

hier der Trailer zu nem neuen Film aus Österreich - schnelle Heizer auf hohen Bergen.. 

GJ

http://www.friereida.com/friereida/friestart.swf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Februar 2007)

joa, sind schon ein paar sehr geile aufnahmen drin. hat charme!


----------



## deimudder (20. Februar 2007)

seits ihr am WE an der HZ? Auf Grund Verletzung würd ich dann zum Foddos machen mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. Februar 2007)

keine ahnung... die wildsau hab ich grad demontiert und das andere bike ist noch nicht einsatzbereit. mal schauen, ob das alles zum WE hin schon wieder einsatzbereit ist.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2007)

Ich will hoch am WE! Ist fest eingeplant.

******** Tobi - Dir gute Besserung!!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2007)

Ich will hoch am WE! Ist fest eingeplant.

******** Tobi - Dir gute Besserung!!


----------



## Holzfehler (20. Februar 2007)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. Februar 2007)

Fett


----------



## raschaa (21. Februar 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich will hoch am WE! Ist fest eingeplant.
> 
> ******** Tobi - Dir gute Besserung!!



häää??

wo ist HOCH? ich will RUNTER(fahrn).....bin auf jeden dabei  wenn ich weiß wo das ist....


----------



## Red_Baron666 (21. Februar 2007)

what goes up must come down ;-)

ha - war ein lied aus der Sesamstrasse

ich bin dabei!!! - aber es soll regnen - darum werde ich heute auch noch up and down fahren - wo? - wie üblich....


----------



## deimudder (22. Februar 2007)

Moin Mädels! Gute Neuigkeiten. Komm grad nach 2h  vom Orthopäden wieder. Rippe ist nur schön stark geprellt. Nix an-/durchgebrochen!  Arm muss auch nicht operiert werden. Daher bin ich schwer für biken am WE. Jörg wär auch evtl. dabei. Niklas, wie siehts aus?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Februar 2007)

hab grad mit jörg telefoniert, der ist wohl ausser gefecht. geht heute abend zum arzt und evtl sogar gleich KKH mit op. knorpelschaden im knie, kann nicht mehr durchstrecken. genaueres weiss er aber noch nicht. 

wenn ich ein bike organisiert kriege ich bin ich auch auf jeden fall dabei. evtl nehme ich jörgs roten bomber, der müsste aber noch entlüftet werden.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Februar 2007)

jungs es tut sich was in WIBERG: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206723&page=108


----------



## raschaa (22. Februar 2007)

lecker skinnies.......


----------



## steep_deep (22. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hab grad mit jörg telefoniert, der ist wohl ausser gefecht. geht heute abend zum arzt und evtl sogar gleich KKH mit op. knorpelschaden im knie, kann nicht mehr durchstrecken. genaueres weiss er aber noch nicht.



...Stand heute abend: Krankenhaus steht nicht sofort an, ist vielleicht "nur" der Meniskus, morgen gibts CT, dann sehen wir weiter...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. Februar 2007)

uiuiui, morgen schon CT!! das ging ja schnell... in diesem lande lohnt es sich also echt privat versichert zu sein.


----------



## deimudder (23. Februar 2007)

CT hab ich für meine Knie auch bekommen... und das als Kassenpatient. OP musste dann trotzdem sein! Toi toi toi Jörg und immer auf die Stöcke achten, die verirren sich gern in fremde Hosen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2007)

es ging nicht drum DASS er sie bekommt - ne CT kriegt jeder, sondern SOFORT.

JUNGS, BPO hat geliefert. Leider ohne VR, HR und Lenker. Ich hoffe der Rest kommt morgen früh per Express... Ich will dieses Bike endlich fertig haben!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2007)

Email von MG-Sport:



> Hallo
> 
> Hemden sind nächste Woche fertig
> 
> ...


----------



## deimudder (23. Februar 2007)

okok.mitCT warm missverständnis

das mit den Hemden is ja mal klasse

Morgen 13 h HZ!?


----------



## raschaa (23. Februar 2007)

deimudder schrieb:


> Morgen 13 h HZ!?



joho, wenns wedder mitspielt bin ich do.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2007)

schaff ich glaube ich nicht, muss hier bike aufbauen. wüßte auch nicht wie ich rüber kommen soll, denn burk ist nicht da und jörg wie gesagt nicht dabei. ich müsste auch erst jörgs bomber einsatzfähig machen.


----------



## raschaa (23. Februar 2007)

ei wenn mer hz fahrn kann ich dich abhole


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2007)

ei wenn ich ein bike hätte würd ich ja sagen... muss halt das paket abwarten, dann zu jörg, den roten bomber holen und dann entlüften und dann mein eigenes bike versorgen... keine ahnung ob ich das alles rechtzeitig schaffe


----------



## steep_deep (23. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> jungs es tut sich was in WIBERG: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=206723&page=108



...Update 1 aus dem Winterberg-Newsletter von gerade eben: .." Saisonanfang im Bikepark könnte schon im April sein.   


..Update 2: Der Bikepark sucht Bike-Videos und Bilder für die Bikepark-Interntseite. Die besten werden prämiert...------> MAX?


----------



## Mexicansativa (23. Februar 2007)

Morgen habe ich keine Zeit Wollte nächtes WE wieder nach Boppard wenn das Wetter mitspielt.
MFG Dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. Februar 2007)

steep_deep schrieb:


> ..Update 2: Der Bikepark sucht Bike-Videos und Bilder für die Bikepark-Interntseite. Die besten werden prämiert...------> MAX?



Hier mal los!! Einsenden!!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2007)

kannste mir den newsletter mal weiterleiten? danke!


----------



## Red_Baron666 (23. Februar 2007)

Max - kann dich morgen mitnehmen - muss arbeiten - allerdings bis ca. 11:30 Uhr.

13:00 Uhr ist eine gute Zeit - hoffe das Wetter wird trotz der Vorhersage trocken.

CU


----------



## trickn0l0gy (23. Februar 2007)

ok, aber lass uns morgen lieber erst nochmal telefonieren... weiss nicht, ob ich bis 13h schon einsatzbereit bin!!!


----------



## Horst Sochinski (24. Februar 2007)

ich empfehle vollgefederte drahtesel, dann klappt´s auch mit den sprengsätzen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Februar 2007)

hihihi, ja das hab ich auch grad schon gelesen. hab auch gegrinst, obwohl es so makaber ist. 

PAKET IST GRAD GEKOMMEN! jetzt wird ersma rad gebaut.... bin grad am überlegen ob ich die wildsau gegen ein gebrauchten FOES dhs mono eintausche. kostet aber ne kleinigkeit.. muahahaha

wieso muss das dieses WE so regnen?!?!?! verdammte kacke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (24. Februar 2007)

cool. Pakete sind immer gut 
Foes ist natürlich ein Brett!

Tja Mistwetter, werde dann evtl. ohne bike im Wald sein.


----------



## raschaa (24. Februar 2007)

jo pakete mit bike teilen sind vom aller feinsten.....steffen wartet auch nur noch auf kefü + kassetette....

wetter turnt echt ab, ich bin so geil aufs biken und hab auch noch kinder freies we, sone schei$$e....am end wirds moie trockener?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Februar 2007)

hihi, ja das foes wäre schon geil. mal schauen, wo ich noch ein paar euro zusammenkratze. viel brauche ich nicht. die sau bringt ja auch noch ien bissl was.

achja, bin mit der diplomarbeit fertig. 76 seiten pure pleasure in 3facher buchform thronen auf meinem tisch und werden montag abgegeben.

wenn das bike heut fertig ist drehe ich trotz regen ersma ne runde. morgen sowieso, ich muss mal raus hier.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Februar 2007)

mal ein paar bilder: 

















jetztnochdasdinghier: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=15325


----------



## deimudder (24. Februar 2007)

Hau ab! Is ja geil!!! Purer Neid. Waren heut ohne Bike im Wald...  Shice Wetter. Evtl. morgen, wenn's nitt so regnet. Was ein Wasser heut durch den Wald is


----------



## trickn0l0gy (24. Februar 2007)

so... ist nicht ganz der aktuelle stand, ich bin weiter als das, aber noch weit davon entfernt fertig zu sein. ich hatte nämlich reichlich viele komplikationen, so hat mir rohloff zum beispiel müll erzählt bezüglich des speziellen speedbones für die gustavm. der passt nämlich gar nicht an meinen rahmen. im moment hab ich ne notlösung dran und montag gibts dann orkan im hause rohloff. 






ich freu mir jetzt schon ein loch in den bauch... das wird echt so ein schickes gerät. german-american enduro bomber. yippiee...

und winterberg tut sich echt EINIGES!!! 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3474112&postcount=2726


----------



## Red_Baron666 (25. Februar 2007)

hmm... technisch bestimmt interessant - aber sieht irgendwie schwul aus - vielleicht fehlt auch nur der Schmutz. Nit hauen  

Fahren wir morgen?


----------



## raschaa (25. Februar 2007)

ok ich zieh gleich die wet scream auf und bereite mich auf ne schlamm schlacht vor )


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Februar 2007)

ich würde ja lachen, wenn es nicht so grotesk wäre. entgegen anders lautender auskünfte von rohloff passt der speedbone NICHT an meinen rahmen. entgegen anders lautender auskünfte passt die e13 kefü NICHT an meinen rahmen. und bei der gustavm VR-bremse fehlt ne wichtige schraube (die den schlitten fixiert) und beim adapter der extra für diese kombi (gustav m und wotan) ausgelegt ist, kann man die untere schraube gar nicht erst eindrehen, weil der bremssattel im weg ist.

aber seht selbst:


----------



## raschaa (25. Februar 2007)

was hastn du gedacht......das des alles auf anhieb passt und funzt 

so'n schräubchen hab ich noch, falls es was hilft.

boah, hab grad ne kurze probefahrt mit wet scream gemacht, der grip ist ja der absolute hammer, aber rollen tun sie wie ar$ch. fühlt sich an als würde man jemand hinter sich her ziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2007)

Kannste nicht erst den Adapter an der Gabel fest machen und dann den Bremssattel fixieren? Der hat doch da ne Schraube zum weg klappen oder?!


----------



## raschaa (25. Februar 2007)

na, logisch geht das, ist ja ein schwimmsattel und da die schraube ja eh fehlt kann er sie grad auseinanderziehen und den sattelträger an die gabel schrauben bevor er den sattel wieder draufschiebt....vorderrad muss halt raus......

commenting on the obvious
ra


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2007)

Siehste! Sach' ich doch. 
Da waren's nur noch drei Problemsche...

Die Schraube gibt's auch einzeln beim Hornbach (bin isch billisch dran gekommen).  

Da gibt's dann auch die Metallfeilen für die E-13!! 

Bleibt noch die Rohloff...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Februar 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Kannste nicht erst den Adapter an der Gabel fest machen und dann den Bremssattel fixieren? Der hat doch da ne Schraube zum weg klappen oder?!


steht so in der anleitung... ERST den adapter auf den sattel, dann mit der aufnahme an rahmen/gabel verschrauben... aber im zweifel liegt der fehler bei mir, da ich nicht das VR ausgebaut hab.

die jungs von bpo haben mir auch noch gesagt, die kefü könnte man auch ohne den bashguard fahren... hahaha prinzipiell JA, aber dann wird die kette nicht mehr "geführt"... naja, egal, ich fahr jetzt ersma ohne kefü.

achja, und der lenker ist so dick lackiert, dass die sehr passgenau gefrästen fernbedienungen für die gabel und der rohloffschaltgriff nicht drauf gehen... hat dafür eine ne idee?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Februar 2007)

raschaa schrieb:


> was hastn du gedacht......das des alles auf anhieb passt und funzt


bin halt ein idealist...  



raschaa schrieb:


> so'n schräubchen hab ich noch, falls es was hilft.


ja gerne! aber ich frag morgen ersma beim stefan von city bike nach.


----------



## raschaa (25. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> achja, und der lenker ist so dick lackiert, dass die sehr passgenau gefrästen fernbedienungen für die gabel und der rohloffschaltgriff nicht drauf gehen... hat dafür eine ne idee?



Gleitmittel? --> exxtreme glide


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> achja, und der lenker ist so dick lackiert, dass die sehr passgenau gefrästen fernbedienungen für die gabel und der rohloffschaltgriff nicht drauf gehen... hat dafür eine ne idee?



http://www.wurster-strahlanlagen.de/

Spässsche. Kannste die Griffe etwas(!) auseinander "biegen". Also mit dem Schraubenzieher etwas vergrößern? Geht normalerweise.

Hier nochmal zur Gustav: Der Bremsattel wird doch vorn mit einem Bolzen gehalten und hinten geschraubt. Schraube raus, dann Bremssattel weg drehen, dann Adapter anschrauben. So wie die Fotos aussehen müsste das gehen.

Wer liest eigentlich ne Anleitung?!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Februar 2007)

nee, die griffe lassen sich nicht weiten, die sind aus einem massiven alublock heraus gefräst, da müsste ich schon sehr rabiat werden. und da die hebelchen in den griffen eine sehr enge führung haben, könnt es sein, dass sie dan nicht mehr gehen. beim rohloff geht es schon eher, die von magura sind einfach extrem auf mass gearbeitet und der scheislenker eben nicht...

also ich hab jetzt mal alle tipps von magura übern haufen geworfen und es so gemacht wie ragnar sagt, und der sattel sitzt nun auch druff. aber mein gott was für ein krampf... fehlt nur noch die schraube. und ganz sauber schleiffrei sitzt da dingen noch nicht... ja ich weiss, gustl schleift immer, wegen schwimmsattelprinzip und so, aber sie sollte dann wenigstens gleichmässig reiben und nicht "eiern". oder?


----------



## thto (25. Februar 2007)

gude,
wir kennen uns zwar nich bin aber mal auf das blaue wunderwerk gespannt, viel glück 
grüße aus meeenz
tt
was ist den BPO ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> aber sie sollte dann wenigstens gleichmässig reiben und nicht "eiern". oder?



Kommt darauf an wie sauber die Nabe die Bremsscheibe ausrichtet würd' ich mal behaupten... Die Scheibe an sich sollte ja erstmal gerade sein.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2007)

Bpo?


----------



## thto (25. Februar 2007)

die jungs von *bpo* haben mir auch noch gesagt, die kefü könnte man auch ohne den bashguard fahren... hahaha prinzipiell JA, aber dann wird die kette nicht mehr "geführt"... naja, egal, ich fahr jetzt ersma ohne kefü.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (25. Februar 2007)

aaah jetzt! Da oben.

Ich sach mal: *b*ike*p*arts-*o*nline.com


----------



## thto (25. Februar 2007)

danke dir,kannte ich noch nicht.
tt


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Februar 2007)

sepp hat recht. bpo meint bikeparts-online.com. die jnugs sind schnell und nett und die preise sehr grünstig. hab bisher nur gute erfahrungen mit denen gemacht, aber dieses mal war es alles sehr chaotisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raschaa (25. Februar 2007)

im zweifelsfalle musste mal papa an die gustls lassen...

biste moie spätnachmittag daheim, könnt nach der arbeit, so zw. 4-5 vorbei schaun..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (25. Februar 2007)

danke ragnar! aber morgen wird schwierig, hab abgabe von der diplomarbeit. die gustls passen ja jetzt auch ersma. der andere kram ist viel blöder, mit kefü, lenker, speedbone undsoweiter... ich ruf dich morgen mal an, falls ich es gebacken kriege. eventuell klappt es ja doch noch...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. Februar 2007)

Sers Jungs,

der Stefan vom CityBike möchte seinen Ellsworth Moment Rahmen verkaufen:

- Ellsworth Moment in M, grau eloxiert (neuwertig)
- Fox DHX Air 5.0 (neuwertig)
- Chris King in pewter (neuwertig)
- WTB Sattel (gebraucht)
- Race Face Diabolus Vorbau in chrom, 1.1/8" (neuwertig)
- Marzocchi Z150 (gebraucht)

Für zusammen 950,- Euro.

Fotos:

http://666kb.com/i/am6vhy8qie8rpnebo.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/am6vikvy7eqdn6on8.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/am6vj0xqpkdz9jcxw.jpg
http://666kb.com/i/am6vkznlp9f258imc.jpg

Wenn ihr Stefan kontaktieren wollt, ruft einfach direkt bei CityBike an oder fragt mich per PN nach seiner Handnynummer. Ich habe das Rad bereits in der Hand gehabt und kann nur sagen Schnäppchen! Sehr schön verarbeiteter Rahmen, top in Schuss. Wenn ich das früher gewusst hätte, führe ich jetzt kein Specialized Enduro, sondern selbst das Ellsworth. Stefan will nur an Bekannte verkaufen, oder Leute wo er einfach weiß, dass der Rahmen gut aufgehoben ist. Daher setze ich das Ding nicht in den Bikemarkt und schon gar nicht in Ebay.


----------



## raschaa (27. Februar 2007)

jo, kenne das bike...sehr schön und ellsworth typisch ne erstklassige verarbeitung. der preis ist echt fair...


----------



## raschaa (27. Februar 2007)

also jungs das ist es, das ultimative zubehör teil fürs mtb:

Gunholder with submachinegun. Danish Army


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Februar 2007)

super, hab gerade die erste ausfahrt mitm radl gemacht... fehlerliste:

- steuersatz klappert immer noch
- felgen nicht richtig zentriert
- rohloff-nabe schaltet nicht (zahnräder scheinen sich im getriebe verstellt zu haben)!!!

die ersten beiden probleme kann mir citybike gerne auf kulanz erledigen, das war nämlich deren job. aber wenn sich tatsächlich die zahnräder verschoben haben, dann habe ich nächstes WE wieder mal ein fahrradloses wochenende, denn dann uss die nabe zur reparatur eingeschickt werden. juhuu... na danke! ich kotze im strahl. MANN, ich will endlich mal wieder biken gehen.


----------



## deimudder (28. Februar 2007)

"auf Schulter klopf" Arme Socke. Gibt nix Bescheideneres, als defektes Bike. Wie kann das bei der Rohloff passieren? Dachte, die wär immer so robust


----------



## raschaa (28. Februar 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> - rohloff-nabe schaltet nicht (zahnräder scheinen sich im getriebe verstellt zu haben)!!!



coool, ich wollte schon immer mal ne rohloff von innen sehen  

darf ich sie reparieren?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Februar 2007)

dass sich die zahnräder im innern der rohloff verstellen kann schon mal vorkommen, wenn man die achsplatte abmontiert und dann an der nabe herumdreht. hätte nur nicht gedacht, dass das so schnell passiert... noch ist aber der fehler nicht genau gefunden.


----------



## raschaa (28. Februar 2007)

check it out!

http://www.rohloff.de/de/aktuell/newsdatenrss/news_detail/article/443/285/index.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (28. Februar 2007)

danke, aber das hab ich schon gesehen. das ist nicht das problem.


----------



## steep_deep (1. März 2007)

..So Mädels, gerade meine neue Fox 40 ausgepackt..sieht schon gut aus...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. März 2007)

uiuiuiui, also das gute stück für 700? krass. poste mal ein bild. ich geh jetzt bei stefan mein bike abholen. sieht aus als hätte er die rohloff hingekriegt, bin mal gespannt!


----------



## steep_deep (1. März 2007)

Kein Photo da, sorry..Kennt vermutlich trotzdem jeder - dickes Rohr, grau-blau...


----------



## raschaa (1. März 2007)

fürs nitrous????


----------



## steep_deep (1. März 2007)

raschaa schrieb:


> fürs nitrous????



nicht wirklich...aber mal sehen...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. März 2007)

jungs, der stefan hat für die "mountainbike" ein ibis-enduro aufgebaut. so ein endgeiles traumrad! fotos krieg ich noch... 11,6kg! carbon-fully mit komplett XTR, also sogar den speziellen XTR felgen. ich sag euch, das bike ist die wucht!!! sehr sehr pornös.

ich selbst hab jetzt ein funktionstüchtiges rad, aber muss wieder die alte kette aufziehen, die neue rasselt mir leider durch. fotos folgen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. März 2007)

so jungs, bin es mal hier in der stadt gefahren, treppen runter, bunny hops, kleinere drops. fährt sich wie ne sänfte. ein bissl mehr luft auf die gabel (ist mir einmal durchgeschlagen) und leider doch noch ne kefü. mal sehen, vielleicht reicht auch einfach ein röllchen für unten. achja, und der spacerturm kommt auch noch weg... den weissen lenker hab ich jetzt ganz weg gelassen, spank hat den einfach zu dick lackiert.

here is the blue beauty:






[/IMG]


----------



## juchhae (1. März 2007)

Servaz @bike community hier im Rheingau/wiesbaden. Ihr scheint ja wieder alle mobil zu sein...
Ich (29) bin neu im forum und üblicherweise hier in Wiesbaden mit Bighit bzw daBomb unterwegs und suche ein paar jungs zum mitfahren. Wär super wenn sich hier was zusammen tut. Ich wollte mich hier einfach kurz vorstellen in der Hoffnung die Communitiy hier ein Stück zu erweitern...

wettermässig ist die sache ja wirklich mässig, aber sonntag solls wieder aufwärts gehen. also wenn ihr mal ein tour plant oder auch einen ritt am feierabend, gebt bitte mal bescheid.

Allla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juchhae (1. März 2007)

...die BlueBeauty hat schon mal ein respekt verdient! (nur der sattel sieht noch gefählich hart aus?)


----------



## trickn0l0gy (1. März 2007)

hi,

du hattest mir ja schon mal eine PM geschickt. herzlich willkommmen! ich fahre morgen direkt mal ne grosse runde, wenn das wetter nicht zu schlimm ist. wenn du lust hast, kannste dich ja anschliessen.

gruss,

max


----------



## juchhae (2. März 2007)

max, wann solls losgehen? wenn ich das schaffe melde ich mich noch (arbeit muss ja auch noch sein), sonst am WE!?

gruss, yann


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2007)

in einer knappen stunde gehts mitm bus auf den kellerskopf, dann über den höhenzug alle anderen gipfel abklappern inklusive hoher wurzel und so. biste dabei? SA sind wir wohl an der hallgartener zange.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (2. März 2007)

jungs, travis war grad hier und wir haben besprochen, dass wir in respekt vor dem für morgen angekündigten dreckswetter alle bike-aktivitäten auf sonntag verschieben.

die trailsäge wurde erfolgreich getauft:


----------



## deimudder (2. März 2007)

Wenns Wetter evtl. doch mitmacht bin ich morgen so ab 14 oder 14.30 an der HZ. sonntag wär ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Baron666 (2. März 2007)

Hi - hi,

jap der blaue teufel ist nit schlecht geworden  

wegen Sonntag ab 11:30 Uhr - üblicher Platz HZ?

Werde evtl. morgen Northshore starten  

sollen wir den Neuen mitnehmen - verdient er es  

Grüsse an alle!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. März 2007)

Ich sach ja!

Sonntag Mittag HZ ???????????????

----

Die Stadt hat mich übrigens kontaktiert, wegen der Strecke! Muss unbedingt einen Termin machen. Wer will mit?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. März 2007)

hab den yann kontaktiert, der hängt sich morgen früh an burk und mich dran. wir starten hier so gegen kurz nach elf. 

sepp wann ist denn dein treffen? wäre prinzipiell dabei, aber ich hab nächste woche zwei seminare und muss noch jobs für quasar und neonred (->köln) erledigen. und das auto hab ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## raschaa (3. März 2007)

Hier noch mehr schrott aus Taiwan......uhhh, oder woher nochma?  

nee, steffens schatzi, allerdings noch ohne KeFü und kette........


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. März 2007)

HZ
12:00
Bis jetzt:
Travis
Tobi
Christian
Lars
et moi

wer noch?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (3. März 2007)

ui, dann wirds ja richtig voll morgen!

travis
tobi
chris
lars
sepp
burk
ragnar->?
max
yann
...?


----------



## raschaa (3. März 2007)

oh mann oh  ich hab kei zeit................


----------



## trickn0l0gy (4. März 2007)

junge junge haben wir heut federn gelassen. spocht is mocht... ich lasse mich morgen ersma wieder einrenken, gehe grad etwas gebückt... hahaha.


----------



## deimudder (5. März 2007)

Federlassen! Wir sollten uns eher Crash Pilots nennen! Pain brings glory! Watt ein jeiles WE. Anbei die Bilder mit guten Flugpasen, aber oft schlechten Landungen.  Das Ergebnis meiner Arbeit sieht man zum Schluss - war heut beim Doc. Doch Handgelenksbruch. 5Wochen kein biken


----------



## deimudder (5. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. März 2007)

oh schitte mann, tobi, ich wußte es. du bist mittlerweile ein permanenter knochenbruch auf zwei beinen oder? wie gehts dem oberschenkel? gute besserung schon mal. micky hat mich gestern wieder eingerenkt, das hat richtig schön laut geknackt, aber danach war immerhin der rücken wieder in ordnung. aber meine schürfwunde am ellbogen nässt ganz fies und hat mich heute nacht auch unangenehm wach gehalten.

die fotos sind ja teilweise sogar scharf! schön hab ich mich gemault. finde es nur witzig, wie ich mich beim sturz eingedreht habe. aber hat mich sicher vor schlimmerem bewahrt. die alte infanteristenrolle, hahaha. 

ich besorg mir die woche ersma ne kefü. und stützräder! muahahha 

EDIT sagt: 





> Hemden sind fertig und werden diese Woche geliefert.


----------



## deimudder (5. März 2007)

tja. ich und meine brüche. langsam nervst. oberschenkel ist schön grün und blau. lauf hier rum wie captain ahab aber das wird schon wieder. hab total bock wieder zu biken


----------



## Holzfehler (5. März 2007)

Am Wochenende bin ich endlich wieder mal am Start und diesmal [email protected] tobi gute besserung


----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. März 2007)

hey niklas - wo warsten am WE? stefan erzählte mir er wäre am WE hier an der platte gewesen da wäre jede menge volk an jörgs trail gewesen. aber er kannte niemanden. do you know anything about that? kriege übrigens noch geld von dir fürs trikot. die trikots kommen wohl diese woche.


----------



## deimudder (5. März 2007)

Hier danke an alle.  Oh man. Trikots kommen und ich darf nitt riden.  MAx hast du auch noch ein paar bilder vom WE?


----------



## Holzfehler (5. März 2007)

keine ahnung  !  hatte pfadfinder und konnte somit nicht.  Nunja keine ahnung wer da gewesen sein kann !


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2007)

deimudder schrieb:


> Hier danke an alle.  Oh man. Trikots kommen und ich darf nitt riden.  MAx hast du auch noch ein paar bilder vom WE?


Noch glaube ich ja nicht, dass sie diese Woche tatsächlich kommen, auch wenn es so angekündigt ist.  Meine Bilder vom WE waren nicht so dolle. Nur statisches keine Aktion und so. Ich schau mal was hochladenswert ist. Die DV-Cam ist halt nix für Fotos.

Hab grad festgestellt, dass das Neidkind Pavel sich mal wieder an meiner Galerie vergriffen hat und alles mit 1 bewertet. So geil der Kerl. Wie durch muß man sein, um damit seine Zeit zu verbringen? Herr, laß es Hirn regnen...

GÜNSTIG?!?! --> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...dgettype=cross_promot_widget#ebayphotohosting

Fotos:


----------



## Red_Baron666 (6. März 2007)

Kaum ist Big Daddy weg - schon brechen die Knochen tzt tzt...
shit tobi - warst echt gut unterwegs gewesen - wie ist das denn passiert?
Der Sprung oben?
Ich hoffe kein komplizierter Bruch.

Max - Du gibts den blauen Teufel noch nicht auf - tapfer, muss ja erst eingeritten werden  

Wo geht es nächstes WE hin?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (6. März 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> Max - Du gibts den blauen Teufel noch nicht auf - tapfer, muss ja erst eingeritten werden


Hier redet niemand von aufgeben. Solange ich noch aufrecht stehen kann rocke ich auch weiter. Das Bike ist absolut geil. Viel härter als letzten Sonntag wird es nicht. Wobei ich grad echt am überlegen bin, wo die Grenze für son Rad liegt. Das Roadgap in Winterberg?   Ich glaube die Grenze liegt eher in der maximal erzielbaren Geschwindigkeit auf rauhen, verblockten Downhillstrecken, als in Höhe und Weite von Sprüngen.



Travis-DH schrieb:


> Wo geht es nächstes WE hin?


Ich hätte mal wieder richtig Bock auf trail-blazing in Boppard und Umgebung. Ragnar, fährt das Bähnsche wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Baron666 (6. März 2007)

RICHTIG - es wird gekämpft - ähm gerockt - bis zum letzten Mann!!!

Wetter soll gut werden - Boppard - klingt gut.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (7. März 2007)

hallo jungs,

anbei mal ein kleiner Test:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XXWtYmJyU38"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XXWtYmJyU38" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## raschaa (7. März 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> 
> anbei mal ein kleiner Test:
> 
> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XXWtYmJyU38"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XXWtYmJyU38" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>



schicker code, soll ich jetzt selbst zu youtube gehen und die url eingeben?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. März 2007)

nö war nur ein test... vergiss es einfach, hab vergessen den müll wieder zu löschen.


----------



## Enduro Doc (8. März 2007)

Guude, wo gibts denn hier in der Nähe von Mainz gute Strecken?


----------



## arrochris (8. März 2007)

Moinsen Männers,

habt ihr schon die grandiosen Wetteraussichten (kein Regen) für Sonntag registriert, das schreit doch förmlich nach nem kleinen Ausritt...

BOPPARD !!!

Fänd ich extrem geschmeidig !!!

Und an alle Verletzten unter Gottes Himmel, alles wird gut. 

@Tobi: sauberer Gipps

Greets

Der Duke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. März 2007)

Sonntag oder Samstag? Bin ganz hin und her gerissen...  Am besten beide! Aber dann killt mich meine Freundin.



Enduro Doc schrieb:


> Guude, wo gibts denn hier in der Nähe von Mainz gute Strecken?


Meister, Du hast doch Fotos in deinem Album von der Ziegelei, dann weesste doch och, wo man da fahrn kann? Ansonsten versuchs mal mit dem Grafen in Ingelheim. Soll ein mordsgrosser Drop sein. Aber frag mich nicht, wie du den findest. Ansonsten ist MZ halt die Ebsch Seit'. Richtigen Männer-DH gibbet nur anner HZ.


----------



## Enduro Doc (8. März 2007)

Den drop in Ingelheim kenn ich, hab schon mit Ehrfurchst drauf gestanden. Hänge aber ein wenig am leben, so what! HZ hab ich schon einiges drüber gehört. Shibby


----------



## Red_Baron666 (8. März 2007)

Fazit von heute:
Geht um die Dirt-Bike Strecke unter der Brücke.
Location ist geil - ABER...
wir sollten oder besser gesagt müssen wenn es weiter gehen soll ein Verein gründen. Hintergrund - die Stadt braucht einen Schuldigen wenn wat schief geht. An sich nit so schlimm - Tobi checkt mal wegen Versicherungen - ich prüfe mal die Rahmenbedingungen von Vereinsgründung - tja und dann kommt the next level. Vorschlag - wir sollten mal wieder eine Meeting abhalten - natürlich wieder im Baumstammhaus in Walluf - Vorschlag Do nächste Woche?
Thema - Vereinsgründung - ja oder nein?
Denk dran - wir könnten hier echt was starten - die erste fette Strecke hier im Umkreis - und das soll nur der Anfang sein - Gandi, Mandela und Mc Donalds haben auch klein angefangen. Vielleicht klappt's dann auch mit einem Vereinsmobil - YES!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (8. März 2007)

ok, ich bin dafür, dass wir uns von mcdonalds sponsern lassen, von mandela die politische energie übernehmen und von gandhi die zähigkeit adaptieren.

treffen next week sounds good.


----------



## arrochris (9. März 2007)

...kommen wir dann alle auch ins Fernsehen und ich kann Mutti grüßen... das wär echt toll...

Und wenn wir uns dann während der enorm langen Flugphasen am ersten Double von dem direkt nebenan liegenden McDrive noch nen Börger in die Hand drücken lassen und schön in die Cam lächeln, gibt's noch ein paar Sponsoring einnahmen für den Pinkfarbenen Shuttlebus (der schon auf Whistler giert !!!)  

Greets


----------



## trickn0l0gy (9. März 2007)

sachma chris, falls burk evtl am SO keine zeit für biken haben sollte, könntest du mich dann mit nach boppard schleifen?

PS kriege jetzt ne truvativ team chainguide. wat anderes passendes hatte bpo nicht lieferbar. egal... immerhin kein bashguard und wenigstens gleitlager. außerdem um lichtjahre günstiger als die e13 monster...


----------



## Horst Sochinski (9. März 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> Fazit von heute:
> Geht um die Dirt-Bike Strecke unter der Brücke.
> Vorschlag - wir sollten mal wieder eine Meeting abhalten - natürlich wieder im Baumstammhaus in Walluf - Vorschlag Do nächste Woche?
> Thema - Vereinsgründung - ja oder nein?



ich hab mir den donnerstag geblockt. grüße, NA.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (9. März 2007)

OK Donnerstag - so soll es sein - so um die 18:00 Uhr rum.

Werde morgen Vormittag in Boppard sein - vielleicht sehe ich ja einen von der Runde?
CU


----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. März 2007)

Super Travis, es war die Rede von Sonntag! Nicht Samstag. So wird es dann wohl nix.... 

Übrigens Männer - ich bin seit heute morgen Onkel! =)


----------



## Red_Baron666 (10. März 2007)

ja - ja, ist schon gut - war dann doch nicht - die HZ hat gerufen - und ich bin ihr gefolgt. War heute richtig fett - schön schnell und guter grip!!!!

So wie es sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (10. März 2007)

ja heute war echt traumwetter... aber ich hab meine süsse gepflegt, der gehts nicht so dolle. dafür aber morgen dann boppaaaaaaaaaaaaahd. hoffentlich bei genauso tollem wetter!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2007)

Ich kann nächsten Donnerstag leider nicht.
Schlage statt dessen gleich den kommenden Montag vor. Wie steht's da bei euch?


----------



## Red_Baron666 (11. März 2007)

Montag ist Ruhetag -


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2007)

wir könnten ja wo anders hingehen, wenn's zeitlich bei euch passt.
Donnerstag geht bei mir auf keinen Fall, Di und Mi siehts ebenfalls schlecht aus. 
Das nächste WE ist abends auch schon verplant...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2007)

also ich kann eigentlich auch nur montag (also morgen), wenn überhaupt. danach kann ich bis zum 21. (inkl.) erst mal gar nicht. 

bopppard war traumhaft heute! da war richtig was los. mordsviel publikum, nur downhiller, keine dirtjump kinder. war echt saugeil. unten in der strecke haben sie schon wieder was neues hingebaut. einen mordsdouble anstelle der minihühnerleiter+drop an dem querstück vor dem felsendrop. sieht echt furchteinflössend aus. habe heute auch keinen gefunden der mit mir das ding als speedcheck gefahren wäre. denn so schwierig ist der glaube ich gar nicht. sieht sauber geshaped aus. immerhin bin ich heute immer wieder die doubles ganz oben direkt hinter der startrampe mit dem enduro gefahren. hab auch viel fotografiert. dummerweise einmal gecrasht und meinen fuss gestaucht. hatte aber glück und wie es aussieht haben knochen und bänder nix abgekriegt. mal sehen, wie es sich die nächsten tage entwickelt. film bringe ich morgen zum entwickeln, hoffe auf ein paar ganz dicke kracherbilder. x-up vom christoph seibel über den step-down. yeah.

#nachtrag:


maple leaf schrieb:


> Habe gestern über die Hotline auf der WINTERBERG-Bikeparkseite erfahren, dass der vorläufige Eröffnungstermin wohl der 05.04.07 ist! also noch 25 mal schlafen!


JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Die neuen Northshores in Winterberg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7WDlsQCbE8


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2007)

Tobi kann morgen wohl auch. 
Also watt nu?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2007)

na denn morgen? ich frag mal burk und jörg. wo denn? und ich brauch nochn taksi. falls ich überhaupt morgen laufen kann... fuss schwillt grad schön an und tut gut weh. schaisze.

EDIT: Burk und Jörg sind wohl dabei.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (11. März 2007)

Dann lass' doch mal 20:00 Uhr festhalten. Treffpunkt und alles weitere dann morgen telefonisch. 
Können ja z.B. in ne Straußwirtschaft gehen.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (11. März 2007)

Sicher - Sicher,

bis morgen dann.

Ciao


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. März 2007)

Okeydokey. Ich gebs an die Offliner weiter. Weiß einer was von Niklas? Der Kerl ist irgendwie vom Erdboden verschwunden. Antwortet auch nicht auf SMS oder Anrufe. Komisch...


----------



## Horst Sochinski (12. März 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Okeydokey. Ich gebs an die Offliner weiter. Weiß einer was von Niklas? Der Kerl ist irgendwie vom Erdboden verschwunden. Antwortet auch nicht auf SMS oder Anrufe. Komisch...



Max, danke für die SMS, hab se gerade erst lesen können. Bin dabei, sagt wann & wo...Gruß, NA.


----------



## Horst Sochinski (12. März 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Dann lass' doch mal 20:00 Uhr festhalten. Treffpunkt und alles weitere dann morgen telefonisch.
> Können ja z.B. in ne Straußwirtschaft gehen.



Wie wär´s mit Bistro "Altes Rathaus" in Oestrich? Montags ist es ja eher schwierig mit Öffnungszeiten...das Bistro hat aber auf alle Fälle geöffnet, hab eben angerufen. Außerdem gibt´s sowohl guten Wein als auch lecker Pils und essensmäßig von Schnitzel über Salat bis Pizza alles was das Herz begehrt. Wenn ihr also einverstanden seid und mir ne ungefähre Personenzahl nennen könnt, reserviere ich gerne. ENDE.NA.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2007)

burk, jörg, sepp, niko, travis, chris, tobi, max = 8 leute

hab mir grda eine neue DSLR gekauft: sony alpha 100. hab jetzt 3 objektive zur auswahl und noch nen satellitenblitz mit funkansteuerung! jahahahahaaaa, das viele malochen in den letzten wochen hat sich gelohnt! bald gibbet hier rischtisch jeile bilder. aber die von gestern mit meiner alten spiegelreflex sind auch echt nett geraten. stay tuned...


----------



## Horst Sochinski (12. März 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> burk, jörg, sepp, niko, travis, chris, tobi, max = 8 leute



reserviere also für 8 Personen um 19 Uhr einen Tisch. Findet ihr DAS? Sonst treffen wir uns vorher woanders...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. März 2007)

nein 20.00h !! vorher kann ich auf keinen fall und burk wäre später auch lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (12. März 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> nein 20.00h !! vorher kann ich auf keinen fall und burk wäre später auch lieber.




JA, 8 wäre auch besser...Bis später


----------



## Horst Sochinski (12. März 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> nein 20.00h !! vorher kann ich auf keinen fall und burk wäre später auch lieber.



joh is ja gut...dann kommt ihr halt nach..!


----------



## steep_deep (12. März 2007)

FYI: 

http://cgi.ebay.de/Giant-DH-Team-Do...4QQihZ016QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Holzfehler (12. März 2007)

also ganz verschwunden bin ich nun auch nict aber  nunja ich hab jede menge zu tun was schule angeht , war wenn dann nur street fahren . ja die einzige neuerung ist das ich stollzer besitzer einer manitou travis bin  ,nunja


----------



## Horst Sochinski (13. März 2007)

Hat das: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=7094235620076643101   mal jemand gesehen? Wer schon mal oben auf ner Schanze gestanden hat, weiß was das bedeutet. Was macht eigentlich der kleine lustige Mann von 7 Tage 7 Köpfe da? "Die dumm Sau!"


----------



## Horst Sochinski (13. März 2007)

War der Termin für die Ortsbegehung am Samstag jetzt eigentlich fix? Hab nämlich gerade erfahren, dass ich Sa. arbeiten muss. Grundsätzlich wär ich gern dabei, will ja auch sehen, dass Patrick Kunkel dazu kommt...können wir das vielleicht verschieben? Ansonsten vereinbaren wir halt einen zweiten Termin mit ihm in kleinerem Rahmen, oder? Bitte Meinungen. Es grüßt der Horst, Assistent des Vorstands.


----------



## steep_deep (14. März 2007)

..Gruß in die Runde, Männer..

wer schon immer mal wissen wollte wie's bei Darren Berecloth zuhause aussieht: So

Beachtlich: die monströsen Installationen in seinme Garten...


----------



## trickn0l0gy (14. März 2007)

voll die geschmacklose bruchbude, aber sieht nach nem männerspielplatztraum aus.


----------



## Red_Baron666 (15. März 2007)

Morgen Männer!

wie sieht es aus heute - letzter sonniger Tag für die nächsten Wochen!!!

Wer ist heute mit am Start? HZ is calling  

ab 16:00 Uhr


----------



## raschaa (15. März 2007)

das ist doch der hammer:

Mit Frischkäse werden teuerste Schlösser geknackt !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (15. März 2007)

hab grad bock auf ne street session mit cam und blitzzeug. wer will meine fotohure sein?


----------



## Holzfehler (16. März 2007)

heut  street fahren  im skatepark hainerberg  wäre cool ,ansonsnten muss ich heut abend mit der schule ins theater will kein kulturprogramm lieber biken bis ich umfall, oder wir gehen hut nachmittag ne lustige runde trails rocken


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2007)

hi niklas,

weiß noch nicht, ob ich heute zeit habe. melde mich später.

gruß,

max


----------



## steep_deep (16. März 2007)

..Männer, hab mal n bischen rumgegoogelt...Alles vids von Port du soleil, hier n paar Schnäppchen..machen mich jetzt schon extrem rallig...der sommer kann kommen, bin heiss..:=)) Warum kann nicht schon Ende Juli sein?? Habt Spass..

 http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=395017109322307155

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-2097387837974923560

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-956723172554052122

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=5045839419811464635

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-6759749591801105271

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-4852829082210375797

http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-4852829082210375797&q=portes+du+soleil+downhill


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2007)

also das einzig geile finde ich video nummer 4 da wird wenigstens mal geil geheizt, der rest ist kacke gefilmt und vom fahrerischen auch nix dolles. aber JA! wenn morzine mal trocken ist, dann....wooooohooooooo!

das vorletzte vid ist auch nicht schlecht, zeigt mir aber zu wenig action. schön gefilmt, aber eben kaum bikes.


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. März 2007)

Gude
wer hatt Bock auf Boppard Morgen???


----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2007)

bei dem wetter vermutlich alle... die frage ist nur - wer kann? ich leider nicht...

TRIKOTS SIND DA!!!

Muss aber erstmal schauen, ob das alles so passt.

EDIT sagt: Schicke neue Trikots - sogar ohne Bündchen, wer hätte das gedacht! Bisher passt alles, Grössen, etc. alles ok. Einziges Problem - ich weiß nicht, wie die Tschechen "anthrazit" interpretieren, aber ich kann mir nicht helfen: bei normalem Licht sieht deren anthrazit einfach nur grün aus. Ich habs dann mal mit der Digicam fotografiert - ZAUBEREI - siehe da, aufdem Foto sieht es grau aus. Mit Blitz wird der Effekt sogar noch stärker. Sollsch nu meckern, oder nicht?


----------



## steep_deep (16. März 2007)

..FYI - Eröffnung von Todtnau ist am 30.3.07...


----------



## steep_deep (16. März 2007)

steep_deep schrieb:


> ..FYI - Eröffnung von Todtnau ist am 30.3.07...



..und die alten Preise gelten auch wieder..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (16. März 2007)

Winterberg soll neuerdings auch schon Ende März eröffnet werden... dass die sich mal nicht täuschen! Könnte nächste Woche nochmal richtig Winter werden.


----------



## Mexicansativa (16. März 2007)

Also ich fahre morgen um 11.30uhr.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. März 2007)

Männer, hier mal ein schöner, kurzer Zusammenschnitt des Konflikts zwischen "hikers" und "bikers":

http://bikemag.com/av/SingletrackMINDS/


----------



## steep_deep (18. März 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> Männer, hier mal ein schöner, kurzer Zusammenschnitt des Konflikts zwischen "hikers" und "bikers":
> 
> http://bikemag.com/av/SingletrackMINDS/



..Schigge Trails..!


----------



## hugohugo (18. März 2007)

Gude Leuts. wann seit ihr mal wieder auf der strecke so zum bauen. Will mich beim Bauen anschließen


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. März 2007)

Hi Aaron,

ich kann diese Woche leider überhaupt nicht, aber Niklas oder Jörg sind sicher mal am Start.

Cheers,

Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (18. März 2007)

hugohugo schrieb:


> Gude Leuts. wann seit ihr mal wieder auf der strecke so zum bauen. Will mich beim Bauen anschließen



..Nächste Woche bin ich mal wieder unterwegs, meld mich dann..


----------



## Holzfehler (18. März 2007)

nächste woche wäre ich auch am start wir bräuchten aber mal richtiges werkzeug ! damit es da auch voran geht . ride on !!! scheiß wetter das musste mal raus


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2007)

Ich hab' die kommende Woche Urlaub 
Montag soll's nochmal ordentlich regnen, wie wär's also am Dienstag?!


----------



## deimudder (18. März 2007)

oh ja. Wetter ist echt mies. Aber mal was anderes. Sepp's Mail klingt zwar hart, ist aber war. Wir waren uns doch alle einig und der Termin war von allen abgesegnet. Finde es blöd, wenn sich auf einmal keiner mehr angagiert. Wir wollten doch alle mitmachen. Also Leute. Es ist unsere Chance was fettes aufzuziehen. Aber dafür müssen halt alle mitmachen.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (18. März 2007)

Ich sag es gern noch mal für alle die beim letzten Treffen nicht zugehört haben: Ich habe bereits am letzten Montag schon gesagt, dass ich wahrscheinlich nicht kann, da mir meine letzten Klausuren wichtiger sind. Ich glaube, das ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. März 2007)

Absolut nachvollziehbar. Lernen geht immer vor.


----------



## steep_deep (19. März 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Ich hab' die kommende Woche Urlaub
> Montag soll's nochmal ordentlich regnen, wie wär's also am Dienstag?!



Ja, sehr gerne - Wetter ist zwar morgen so la la, aber für unsere Zwecke ja durchaus ok..


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. März 2007)

Wie besprochen:

Dienstag 12:00 - Treffpunkt Talstation Nerobahn.


----------



## steep_deep (19. März 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Wie besprochen:
> 
> Dienstag 12:00 - Treffpunkt Talstation Nerobahn.



Sorry Männer, bei mir wird das vermutlich nixxx - habe heute nachmittag bei meiner kleinen Trailkontrolltour das Schaltauge kaputtgemacht. Werde versuchen morgen früh eines zu bekommen..Mein neues Schnuckelchen kam heute leider auch nicht, deswegen noch n Tag zu hause auf die Post warten...

Aber Mittwoch dann umso höher..!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (19. März 2007)

Eieieieieiei. 
Mittwoch wollte ich gff. auf die HZ!

"Trailkontrolltour" ist übrigens geil... muss ich mir merken [t.k.t.]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steep_deep (19. März 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Eieieieieiei.
> Mittwoch wollte ich gff. auf die HZ!
> 
> "Trailkontrolltour" ist übrigens geil... muss ich mir merken [t.k.t.]



..Am Mittwoch gibts Schnee, da find ich Basteln echt sinnvoller..da stört keiner...  Selbe Zeit, selber Ort..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (20. März 2007)

Morgen noch ne Klausur und Do/Fr zwei letzte Seminare. Dann bin ich RAUS!! Endlich! Fahre am Sa für ne Woche ins Engadin zum skifoan.


----------



## raschaa (20. März 2007)

cool...TKT, ist das sowas wie 'ne OKF?


----------



## steep_deep (20. März 2007)

raschaa schrieb:


> cool...TKT, ist das sowas wie 'ne OKF?



T5 sagt: YEP..


----------



## Red_Baron666 (20. März 2007)

Wer wird jetzt an der HZ am Middewoch sein?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (20. März 2007)

Los Jörgos et moi
vielleicht kommt auch noch der Horst Sochinski


----------



## steep_deep (21. März 2007)

Männer - Winterberg macht am 31.3 Winterberg auf - definitiv laut Newsletter von heute!!!!

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA - ROOOOOOOOOOOOOCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. März 2007)

dann sollte toxoholics mal schnell mit meinem dämpfer ferdsch werden... sonst muss ich mitm enduro übers roadgap...


----------



## steep_deep (21. März 2007)

steep_deep schrieb:


> Männer - Winterberg macht am 31.3 Winterberg auf - definitiv laut Newsletter von heute!!!!
> 
> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA - ROOOOOOOOOOOOOCKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN



OK, Zitat " wenn das Wetter mitspielt"..(selektive Wahrnehmung, daran leide ich manchmal... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. März 2007)

http://www.livevideo.com/video/trig...-bike-jump-into-a-pond-30-.aspx?tx_category=4

LAKEJUMP!!!


----------



## deimudder (21. März 2007)

Grandios! Grad die Flips rückwärts vom bike und nicht zu vergessen toughest girl in the world! die brauch erstmal kein maskara  Wie siehts mit morgen abend aus?


----------



## steep_deep (21. März 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> http://www.livevideo.com/video/trig...-bike-jump-into-a-pond-30-.aspx?tx_category=4
> 
> LAKEJUMP!!!



Wilde Hillbillies..Habt Ihr den Typen mit der Knarre (Knarre!) gesehen??


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. März 2007)

jo, den knarrentypen fand ich auch merkwürdig. und das mädel hat sich ja echt derbst gemault. aber die sprünge sind hammerhart! sehr hoch, sehr weit und noch mit flip drin. sehr geil!


----------



## steep_deep (21. März 2007)

..by the way - hab heute ne dicke Kiste mit Parts bekommen und ausgepackt..herzallerliebst! Und dicke Dinger haben wir auch gemacht..


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. März 2007)

dicke dinger machst du sicher auch in die schüssel, aber ich vermute mal du meinst die tkt der neuen anner hz?

morgen abend müsste hinhauen - jörg fahren wir zusammen? burk ist ja schon weg auf company-trip-all-inclusive-bring-your-wife-skiing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. März 2007)

Okay, dann wären wir schon fünf (inkl. Niko, Tobi). Wenn Travis und Ragna kommen sind wir sieben. Die anderen rufen wir dann an, das ist dann die Telefon-Wahl. Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. März 2007)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> dicke dinger machst du sicher auch in die schüssel, aber ich vermute mal du meinst die tkt der neuen anner hz?



Ne Schüssel braucht er nicht mal. Die Vermutung könnte allerdings ggf. passen.


----------



## Horst Sochinski (22. März 2007)

Sepprheingauner schrieb:


> Okay, dann wären wir schon fünf (inkl. Niko, Tobi). Wenn Travis und Ragna kommen sind wir sieben. Die anderen rufen wir dann an, das ist dann die Telefon-Wahl. Wer kommt noch?



Und wann und vor allem WO wird die Sitzung stattfinden??


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. März 2007)

Also am Mittwoch Zur t.k.t an der HZ oder wo?
Ich habe so ab 11Uhr Zeit.
Und kann diverses Wekzeug mitbringen.
MFG Dennis


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. März 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZHoVHSgIPE
http://www.fishki.net/comment_old.php?id=14664
http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid= -4837525479513573938&q=mountainbike 


So hier nochmal was zum gucken.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (22. März 2007)

heute abend baumstammhaus

@mexican: der erste film ist geil! der kerl kann es zwar nicht, aber er kann was ab... den anderen kannte ich und finde ihn einfach nur abschreckend. always wear full-face protection!


----------



## Sepprheingauner (22. März 2007)

Alle die an diesem Thread mit geschrieben, mit gelesen oder gerne in Zukunft mal 'ne lockere Runde mit uns drehen wollen, sind herzlich eingeladen hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269165

daran weiterhin teilzunehmen!
Bonne nuit


----------



## Red_Baron666 (13. Juni 2007)

Travis-DH schrieb:


> 2007 - und wer war schon biken?
> Wat is los - Fusspilz? ;-)
> 
> Morgen soll es trocken sein - naja, laut wetter.de
> Mein Handy ist platt - insofern auch alle Nummern - sorry kann nobody erreichen. Fährt jemand - is jemand da draussen??? Biken morgen im Rheingau?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (13. Juni 2007)

sachma? gräbste hier tote aus oder wie? der neue thread ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=269165&page=24


----------

